# Poor Responders: Part 109



## Skybreeze

*New Home ladies 
Happy Chatting
*    
               ​


----------



## Han72

me first!!!


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Nix    - me second    - thanks Skybreeze


----------



## Swinny

Hey Nix how cute is your little doglet   

Beachy  - Happy    iccle buddy. Speak to you when you get back   

Lady H    you are welcome


----------



## H&amp;P

Bookmarking   

Thanks skybreeze


----------



## shortie66

Me ermmmmmmm 25th           


Just bookmarking and popping in to say wooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo for my ickle annie over in cyprus.  Cmon jay ur turn now, do ur stuff      


New house new baby          Hmmm just getting our house ready to put on market but with my track record i wont hold my breath   


Re-opened cafe today, went great, now pooped and going for a little nap.......its an age thing


----------



## Han72

Hahahaaa! that almost makes up for losing the massive post I'd just spent flipping aaages on!

Can't do all those persos again now so suffice it to say

Lucy and ladyh, definitely get second opinions, no way should your clinics be pushing you towards DE already! Can't remember who had raised FSH but I think you should go for the Lister, if only just to get a second opinion. Ladyh I think you asked whether you're likely to lose your NHS tx if you go private. I think that depends on the primary care trust, each has it's own policy. But if you DO go private, how will they know if you don't tell them? As long as you don't try to get any meds off your gp, they'll never know will they 

Mallliiinnnnniiiii! Yes, look at my ickle angel Tish in my profile pic! Ain't she gawjus?  How's Charlie chops And how are you enjoying being back on the blasted roollercoaster? Sending you TONS of     darling! 

Dinna - Congrats on your l'il doggie! We called our munchkin Tish, short for Fétiche cos she's always licking toes! They have a thing here where pedigree pups' names begin with a certain letter, depending on what year it is and 2010 is "F" Also, Fétiche means mascot or good luck charm in French so it was a no brainer!  Link to more names here:

http://www.funpuppynames.com/puppy-names-starting-with-F.html

Sausage - I hear you re the PMA thing. It's impossible to be 100% positive 100% of the time and I can't be doing with that whole negativity/self-fulfilling prophecy business. If PMA was all it took, I'd be a mum by now! I think the real benefit in the positivity is how it helps you deal with the sh1te that life sometimes chucks at us, rather than stopping the sh1te from happening in the first place.

LDrives - great news re: LM! Am I right in thinking she's gone to the Dogus cos Jinny don't do DE

Gawd sorry no more persos but I can't remember what else I said! It's even worse cos I originally started posting this morning but in the meantime managed to lock myself out when I took the doglet out for a walk  I put it down to lack of sleep, she always seems to want to pee at 5am  Fortunately the lovely old lady upstairs let me into use her phone and then lent me the cash to go into Paris to meet Mike and get his keys! Bless her! Found out it was her burfday a couple of days ago so will get her some flowers to say fanks and  at the same time!

Ooh that reminds me,  **** y anf RH!! 

AFM looking into DE tx at the Dogus in Cyprus, Care in Durban SA and Eugin in Spain! Had to abandon the known DE cycle with my cuz as.... yup, you guessed it, she's preg. 2 months coming off the pill, one drunken night with her DH and no protection and whoopsie, she's up the pole! And there I was worrying that her Day3 bloods were a bit squiffy... FFS 

Love to all!

xxx

Ooops hey Shawty, you slipped in there! Glad all's well with the cafe, enjoy your nap (and have one for me!!!)

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Natalie x


----------



## Han72

Hiya Beachy!  you ok lovey?

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oooppps sorry im such a rude cow sometimes       


Hello to all our other lovely ladies.


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixf01 said:


> LDrives - great news re: LM! Am I right in thinking she's gone to the Dogus cos Jinny don't do DE


 correctamundo


----------



## beachgirl

Nix...bonjour...we need a catch up matey don't we....I'm not bad thanks, will be better come Monday once I'm on the plane...


----------



## IzziLu

Blimey Nix your cousin doesn't hang around does she?    You must be a mite pee'd off    Funny you should mention Eugin, I had them recommended to me by one of the nurses at my NHS clinic after I had the DE speech but don't think I've heard of them since    Tish is soooooo cute and loving where the name came from   

Hi Shortie, glad the opening of the cafe went well, enjoy your well-earned nap   

Hi Beachie - when you off on hols?    Oh you just answered that one     

Well girls, I'm mighty impressed with Romina at the Jinny, I only e-mailed my questionnaire to her yesterday afternoon. Dr Munip has assessed it and by 2.30 today I had a reply with a protocol, I then e-mailed her back with a whole raft of questions about timings, booking, meds, FET etc and she has already come back answering all my questions    How's that for speedy?   
Serum on the other hand have not yet sent me my prescription for C antib's and I've been chasing them since Tuesday    Did you have trouble getting your prescription out of them Driver?   

Love to all


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy - No I got mine back straight away, seems a bit odd    and then got it back again when they got the quantities wrong within a couple of hours.


----------



## popsi

just marking.. back later to catch up xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Would have enjoyed nap but actions afoot with our mentally ill neighbour again    2docs 2 mental health nurses and a car full of coppers were here to section her, but shes not in    Nice mr policeman has given me his mobile no    (quite a nice looking fella too) so i an call him when we see her come back. So us and 2 other neighbours are on window watch now. Norris over the road knows fcuk all and has been trying to pump neighbours for info but they aint telling. The beatch in me is finding that highly hilarious


----------



## IzziLu

Yeah Driver, it does seem a bit odd    First they sent an e-mail asking for address, DOB and phone number, then they sent one asking if I wanted it posted or e-mailed    That was Wednesday and haven't heard anything since   Have just sent them another chaser but it's probably a bit late now so don't suppose I'll hear till Monday    Just want my drugs     

Wow Shortie, your neighbourhood sounds like something out of a soap, you should write it up and see if you can get it commissioned


----------



## T0PCAT

Heard from clinic this afternoon and have the green light. We both start our drug on Monday. Feeling mightly relieved. 

Driver hope the horse pills aren't too horrible 

AOC - did u go swimming today? The weather is pretty grotty in Hitchin, got rained on so sporting my frizzy poodle look at the mo. 

Heaps - yay on getting you offer accepted, so happy for you
Izz - you lucky girl to live so close to the beach, I dream of it 
RC big hugs   
Lou i don't have endo but spot before AF - methinks mr google has it all wrong
Ladyh - so sorry you had the DE speech, it happened to me to after my first NHS cycle. It didn't put me off I had treatment at Jinny over xmas and new year. I really rate them, fantastic clinic and wonderful staff. Unfortunatley it didn't work out and I have decided to go down the DE route cos my odds with my own eggs are less than 2%. I also had a private cycle in the London prior to my NHS cycle and it didn't affect my NHS treatment - east of England PCT will treat you if you have had up to 2 private cycles, I am sure your PCT must be the same. 
Shortie - your stories make me chuckle    

ASB - have u chosen a name yet for your dog?


----------



## Kittycat104

Lucy - welcome to the thread.  I have been treated at CRGH over the past months and to cut a long story short, I am now moving to the Lister.  Feel free to PM me if you want any more info on the clinic.  I also had the DE speech, like most on here.  For me, it was after my first cycle, but after joining the wonderful girls here, I am so much better informed and have more hope!


Popsi - so glad to hear the legal stuff is all going well - soon it will all be sorted and you can fully relax


Anna - you are in the wars!  Hope you feel better soon.  I am rubbish at thinking of names - DH chose for our cat.


Laura - love the ** pictures


Heaps - brilliant news on the house - I agree that hope this is a positive sign of things to come


AOC - I know I should stay away from Dr Google, but its difficult sometimes....


RC - looking forward to seeing the finished squares on **!  I am seeing Dr Wren at the Lister - who did you see?


LadyH  - I was much like you on my first cycle - my poor response came as a real shock.  But there is a wealth of advice on this thread, do not give up hope.  I'd go for Lister or Jinemed like the girls have said.


Driver - are you feeling any better today?  How long do you have to take the anti bs for?


Shortie - its all go at yours isn't it!


Hugs to Izzi, Swinny, Tracey, Zahida, beachgirl, Nix and everyone else.


AFM - got bloods back today.  FSH is 6.1, a bit up from 5 two years ago, but still very very relieved its not gone any higher.  Can anyone explain why my FSH is fine but my AMH so low?  Progesterone, as expected, was low - 7 nmol dpo.


Spent the day catching up with Corrie on Sky plus, seeing as the TV will now permanently be tuned to football for DH for the foreseeable future    


L xx


----------



## Ourturn

Ladyh - sorry you got the usual crappy nhs shpeel   welcome to the thread 

Nix - Tish is a beauty! 

Driver - thanks for the update. Sorry you feel rough. The antib's at the beginning and start and end are the worst    But it probably means they are working and the nasty C bugs are being killed off! 

RC - not long now! Bless RH! 

Anna - I know! 

Malini - hope you are feeling ok   

Shortie - hope they sort your neighbour out soon!

Hi Zahida, Lou, Izzy, Posp, Beachey, Swinny, Mag et all   

We have a name! DH has done a uturn and agreed to one of my favourites...Daisy    Think it will really suit her

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Hi,

Did you have your e2 done L? Because a high E2 can mask a problematic FSH by making it lower. AMH still seems an unknown and confusing measure with a lot of misinformation.

Newbies - hello - if your homone levels are within the ARGC's parameters I wouldn't forget to consider them. I fell out with the Lister fairly early on and cycled twice at the ARGC with no success but saw a helluva lot of joy for others while I was there. Don't bother if your hormones aren't tickety-boo (they disregard AMH).

Zahida - Well done. Hopes and prayers for you both.

Hurrah LM!!!

Congrats Heaps and chuckling at you Tracey,

How was the scan Jo?

IVIG for me done and I feel exhausted.

Good evening,
M xxx


----------



## purple72

Just marking ladies xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Mal - no, I haven't had my E2 done - not sure how I have managed to miss that one (although I have had it tested during my tx) Does it need to be done on day 3?  Can I get it done via my GP?


L x


----------



## Kittycat104

Sorry - me again.  Just found my E2 level on day 3 from my first CRGH tx.  It was 72.  Is this good or bad?


----------



## Malini

Really good, mine is often over 200 and only since US has put me on LP ever tested below. So you are a mystery Lou because FSH and E2 seem to be normal. Some clinics look at LH and prolactin also (all day 2-3). I think you need to disregard AMH and work on the premise that while you may have diminished reserve, there is no reason why a good one isn't amongst your precious few.

M xx


----------



## calypso-sky

just  marking ,,,
 ..
im here jus got nothing to say


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,
well, scan went extremely well! I have 6 Follies!!!!!      Bloomin amazing. My lining is thickening nicely too - 8mm today. Follies are all between 10 and 15mm so still have some growing to do, but Jaya was aiming to grow them nice and slowly, so all good. Liz the sonographer was confident that I would get at least 3/4 eggs. I've been in shock all day!

Lucy / Lady - I cannot recommend The Lister enough. And it's ultrasonographers who do the scans, not the nurses, so they really are experts at imaging.

Louise - are you seeing Jaya Parikh? That's who I saw - I think she specialises in poor responders. She's very lovely. I'm on the clomid - menopur - cetrotide protocol which is working well so far for me. I also have ok FSH, ok oestrodil and v low AMH - so very similar profile to you. Good luck for tuesday - I'll probably see you there as I am back for my next scan on tues at 12-15!

Izzi - so sorry lovely, I missed that you are on the dreaded antibiotics too! The company are called The Raw Chocolate Company - google them. Let me know if you have a problem finding them. Great news that the jinny have got back so quickly.  

LM - fab news on EC. Hoping for 100% fertilisation.   

Malini - hope the travelling is all smooth, and that your first scan is positive too.   

Zahida - great news that you can start.

Nix - I can't believe your cousin  . I would have been distraught and livid. Are you ok?

Hi everyone else - speak soon,
jo x


----------



## beachgirl

Jo...great news on 6 follies...


----------



## Malini

That's brilliant news Jo. I am so excited for you.

Shortie darling I forgot to say that your current neighbour ordeal is not what you need but hopefully they'll get her sorted in time to list your home. Although I moved the day of my first IVF and got the NF phone call on our first morning in the flat. I suppose it isn't a very baby friendly property
Have my fingers crossed your results come back ok from the GP.

Big hugs Calypso - limbo land is flat and the horizon line seems suffocatingly endless.

Izz - Great news the Jini are being so organised. I love the efficiency of my US clinic and find it calms me to be in competent hands.

I know there's more but just awoken from a nap and now have to assault my belly with three more drugs delivered in 5 jabs. All for a good cause ...

M xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - wow - 6 follies!  That's great!


----------



## Miranda7

WHOO! Six juicy follies Jo! Wow!


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all. Thank you for the lovely welcome back messages 

Wow, well done on the 6 Follies Jo!      

Hi Driver. 2 and a half weeks until Lola has her 2nd jab and then I can take her out and about. In the meantime there are lots of pics on ** if you want to have a look    All is mostly well with me. Looking forwards to the end of term when we get a 6 week holiday . . . although DP will be heading to France for the duration . . and I will be staying here with the pups as pet passports take 6 months to be valid. I keep torturing myself with images of endless days on our French terrace that are not to be this year  

How's your tummy fairing Malini? If I remember rightly your off tomorrow? Wishing you a safe journey and praying that this is your time.      

Hi IzziLu, So sorry to read of the hidden C and hoping that it is swiftly chased away by the Anti B's.
Malamutes are a bit like huskeys but bigger and I think   more beautiful.

Hi LW, I would love to come and meet up. The only prob is I'm in the midst of the final/ busiest term of the year and in addition I am presently restricted by a pup that can't go anywhere. Still, if there is a meet up please let me know on the off chance that I can make it. Otherwise in 4 or 5 weeks I will have more time on my hands.

Tracey. I'm glad to hear you like Jason Vale. Have you seen any of teh youtube vids? He's quite a force! He certainly got me inspired and I'm still Juicing and smoothying most days. Well done on the over half a stone. I'm sure you'll get it off again in no time at all with the Juice Master help 

Louise, I have lots of pics on **. Will PM you my details. You'll notice that there are only pics of the baby pup at the mo . . this is for diplomatic reasons . . . it's a rather long winded and boring tale . . but to do with breeders toes! 
I wouldn't worry about the brown spotting, I have had this for years and when I had my Lap and Hysteroscopy no trace of eno was found! I asked my doc about it and apparently it's quite common . . I think it's just slightly old blood.

Hi and Welcome Lucy and Lady H.

ASB, I Love your choice of name    
Molly's 6 months . . we got her at 4 months, and Lola is 8 weeks. A puppy party sounds good  I live in Sheffield, where abouts are you?

Heaps, Great news on the house . . . I'm so glad for you that the lady followed her heart.

RC, 3 days! The count down is well and truly on  
I can't believe how quickly the time has gone. When I first came on this thread you were just about to head off to Turkey! How are the squares coming on? Are you on target. Socks are actually very easy as you can knit them on 4 or 5 double pointed needles in the round and they are all in one piece . . therefore no seams which is perfect for me.

Great news from LM . . Woooo Hoooo for 14 eggs!       

Nix, So sorry to hear about your cousin! 1 slip hey!   
How are you feeling about the change from known donor to anon? 

Shortie, Wow, it sounds like an Easties episode at your place! I hope it all gets sorted very soon.

Zahida, Great news on the green light.       

Hi to everyone else. x

I was woken this morning at 5.30 by a lively puppy nibbling on my ear! Still, it's better than 3am as it was the previous night. 
A friend who recently got a puppy told DP that the puppy is harder work than all of his 3 under five kids put together   

Wishing everyone a lovely sunny weekend. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies    

Heaps - I'm still   over the news of your new house. Hope all goes well at Uni today and you get loads of students wanting to rockwatch.  Hope the   is going well and sending you loads of           

Leola - I'm amazed how quickly it seems to have gone as well - we went out to Turkey on part 95 of this thread, so we've done a fair bit of chattng since then, mind you. I love the thought of being woken up to ears being nibbled. Sorry you'll miss out on France, buty you'll have a fab time with your doggies. Those sockes still sound tricky to me - I'd forget which direction I was going in!!!   

Mir - lovely to see you - hope you're OK. When is the Bobster 2?   

Malini - wishing you all the very best in LV and sending you loads of         and           

Beachy - have you started packing yet - I bet you can't wait for those 3 weeks in the Greek sun.    

Jo - fab news on the follies - well done you. Sending you loads of         .   

AnnaSB - Daisy is a lovely name - not long now til you'll have her home. How is your eye today?   

Louises - fab day 3 results - well done. Dr Wren is lovely, but extremely tough talking - she calls a spade an f***ing shovel. If you're prepared for it, you'll be fine - she knows her stuff and gets results, and has your best interests at heart. Please don't be put off by this - it's just better that you know - and TBH, with your results, you should have no problems.   

Zahida - so pleased you have got the green light to go ahead - sending you loads of         

IzziLu - so glad you have heard back from Romina and Dr Munip - I am a massive fan of them both - and have nothing but praise for the Jinny. Nothing wrong with not paddling - I'm a bit of a masochist when it comes to water.   

Shortie -      at the good looking   . Perhaps you should put his number on **   . So glad that Norris doesn'tknown what's happening.   

Driver - hope you are feeling a bit better today on the anti-b's. Thanks for the LM updates - you are super speedy.   

Nix - loving the name for your gorgeous Beagle - and so sorry about your cousin    . I was very impressed with the tx I had at the Dogus.   

AOC - how are you feeling today?     So glad you got to swim yesterday and the water was warmer.   

Ladyh - welcome - this thread is just the best, so please feel free to pick our brains.   

Tracey - good luck with the house hunting and         for you.   

   to Calypso,  Purps, Popsi, Natalie, Swinny and all the other fab Team PR ladies.

Love and          to everyone.

Well, only 3 days to go now, I can't quite believe that this is our last weekend as a couple. I have 6 squares left to do, so hope to get them finished and sewn together by the end of the weekend. I'll post piccies on ** when it's finished.

Hope you all have lovely weekends.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC...packing...packing....trying to lose some weight out of the cases....only going for a week but think 3 sounds better....not long now hun...

Will someone text me with your news as I'll have no internet access whilst away...x


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy - if you pm me your number, I'll get RH to do the honours - I'm not sure where I got three weeks from - sorry about that - mind you, just as well if those cases are already too heavy.


----------



## T0PCAT

Just a quick one wishing my cycle buddies all the best.  Jo - 6 follies is amazing sending u lots of     

Mal -      you are a brave lady with all those injections .  I am so sick of doing just one injection!

  to everyone else


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - fab news on your scan 6 follies sounds like great going

Update from LM :-

They have 10 fertilised, ET probably Monday but not decided 100% yet.    

Malini - safe travels, will you have internet access while in LV? If not we will still be thinking of you every day and  this is your time

RC - Not long now.

Feeleing ok on the Anti b's now, must have been the shock of that first 2000 mg dose


----------



## mag108

Jo: !!!!!!! so happy for you what great news!


LM: you too! fanatstic!


----------



## Kittycat104

Great to read some good news on the thread from LM and Jo.


Mal - I am    you will be next with a good news update


L xx


----------



## Han72

Yo!

Jo - 6 follies!!! YIPPEEEEE!        Go on girl!!!


Beach - sorry I'm so rubbish, where you off to


Ally - dunno if you're reading but I know you're off on hols too, hope you have a FAB time!


Drives - cheers for the heads up    Hope those anti-b's arent't too horrific! I thin I'm gonna ask the girlson the Greece board which anti-b Peny recommends for tough cases and just ask my gynie to prescribe them for me and DH. 200 euros for the test is a stretch too far at the mo  


Wheezes (ok, Louises!) your hormone levels are FAB! Not even Miserable Wren could give you her usual negative spiel with numbers like that!     


Leola - I hear you re the poxy pet passports! SUCH a PITA I can't bring Tish over until next year!   Such a shame you can't come over to frogland this year but just imagine how much fun it'll be with the doglets next year   I have lorst the plot, are we fweinds on ** or not?? I wanna see pix!


Dinna - awww Daisy is a cute name    Did I miss the pix?


Shawty - poor you with the nightmare neighbour! I think our resident nutter has finally been hospitalised      I feel sorry for him but he's clearly not capable of living by himself, poor bugger!


**** sorry no more persos am being summoned by chuckles! Back later girlies!


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Driver u beat me too it with LM's news      Fantastic news Anne           for the next few 9 months now girlie     


Been mad here, having a bbq so madly tidying house being valued on tuesday so trying to do it properly instead of shoving all the junk in cupboards as i usually do    


Neighbour still here


----------



## laurab

JO - Wow, fantastic. Thats brilliant news. 


Mal - My friend had IVIg and it exhausted her too.   


Izzy - Romina is a star.  She is my ** friend now. Your in good hands.   


XXX


----------



## beachgirl

Good morning....popping in before I get things sorted here, all packed, just need to take our babies to the cattery then we get finish off before going to parents for lunch..then we're off to the airport hotel for an early night before our flight in the morning..can't be certain I'll have internet access but will try


----------



## Malini

Morning gang,

Beachy - Have a lovely hols. 
Laura - Thanks for the affirmation that my fatigue was not simply sloth 
Jo - Wishing madly for you.
LM - And for you too.
Zahida - And you also, so pleased you got the green light.
Heaps - The house is MEANT to be and I love that your seller followed her intutition and not greed! Hope this cycle is the one.
Tracey - Missed not catching up with you but will see you in July. Fingers crossed for you too.
RC and RH - I am SO excited. Enjoy this very special LAST weekend. 
Leola - Will be in touch when I am back to visit you and your brood.
Izzilu - Hope the anti-bs aren't proving too awful if you've started. 
Louise - Good luck with your appt. With all of this, you never know when the light will change.
Nix - Dahling friend pls give Tish a cuddle from me.
Ally - Happy Hols.
Shorty - I will be hoping that your agent sees the work you've put into the house. We have a neighbour situation too so I know how stressful it is. Hope the bbq was great.
Driver - Your PMs should come with a warning, I was crying grateful tears for knowing you in Selfridges. Hope you feel less grotty now.
Pix and Mir - We miss you. XX
ASB - Have you been prepping Benji for his new role as a big brother? He's so charming that I think it'll be a breeze for him.
Almond and LV (now LR) - You know how much I wish for you both. I hope our two newly weds will be newly mums in 2011 so much it makes my heart ache.
Ginger Baby, Calypso and more new friends that my stimming brain has missed HELLO.
Donkey - I send you special love; I think you're in a tough place right now. I know it well. So much care for you.
LW - Love to you and gorgeous Toby.
Purple - Hope you're starting to wind down at work.
Mash - You've been quiet. I hope that's because Jersey is too lovely in the summer to be indoors.
Ali - Big hugs. 

As soon as I post this I will remember whom I have forgotten and feel rotten :-(

We're on the train to the airport and I am NERVOUS. My dh cried when our dogminder collected Charlie and I felt hollow. There is a tinge of excitement too but mostly fear for the next few days. I'll update you when I can. In the meantime, love and wishes for surprises for everyone of you.

Malini xxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls xxx


Still here - just been a bit awol    


Had to say WELL DONE LITTLE ME XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX - I am so excited for you n J am bursting xxxxx


Shorts     


JO - BRILLIANT 6 FOLLIES  go girl !!!


Nix    


Mal     you hit the nail on the head  been out sunning, cycling, kayacking, boot camping      - so lovely to switch on today and see you are off     I know it is sh*t scarey honey but we are with you all the way - good luck lovey                xx


RC - no words to describe how excited I am for you xxxxxxxxxx


Love to Calypso, Lou, Driver, Mags, LB, Pursps, Sausagio, LV, LJ and all Team PR 


Off kayacking - second to last in course - cant believe I have been up before noon 6 weeks in a row on a Sunday lol    


Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Malini

See told you!!

Swinny - I am prayin' and beggin' for that test to be negative.
Mag - Hope you've lined up some more treats for the two of you.
AOC- Was the rotten day a blip? I hope so. Did you go back to the consultant as you mentioned?
I'll be back, no doubt!
M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - 6 juicy follies...way to go ovaries!   

LM - great news..keeping everything crossed      

Malini - I slept after ivig...it does leave you shattered...the piriton doesn't help either    Are you loopey on the stimms yet? Pretty sure Benj will be fine, he loves doggy company so much. Have some great pics of Charlie and Benj together, will post them on ** soon. Can understand your feelings but I'm staying    for you    Wishing you both a very safe journey   

Nix - we don't pick her up until Friday after next...don't want to tempt fate by posting pics until she's properly ours iykwim? Had a proper look at Tish on **, too cute for words. What breed is she and how old is she? I know she will bring you so much joy.

Driver - you should find the next 2 weeks ok...but take the antisickness as I stopped and then got acid reflux. 

Laura - loved the chippers nappies! 

Purps - great scan photos, do I understand that you now know the flavour as I saw a name on the scan pic?   

RC - so close now! 

Leola - I'm Shropshire...shame I'm not closer.

Beachey - where are you going?

Heaps - delighted you got the house, was obvioulsy meant to be   

Donks - hope you are ok     

Spuds - great to see you back    

Morning shortie, Louise, Calyspso, Mag, Miranda, Anna, Swinny, Tracey, Izz, Leola, Gingerbaby et all 

Eye is much better..still not right but the drops are brilliant and are definately helping it heal. BF is going to look at the older choc lab today, if she takes her we will dog sit for each other    Will help ease my conscience as I really wanted to bring her home, but 3 dogs is not an option. 

Had friends over for dinner and feel a little 'fragile' this morning..too many bubbles    

Big    to everyone who finds Fathers day hard. I always felt sad as I lost my dd when I was 7, and now due to IF...BUT DH got cards from the the dogs (including Daisy   ) and I even found a fathers day card from the cat! Along with a box of his fave hotel chocolat! 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Malini      wishing you all the luck in the world x

Anna, off to Zante, a much needed rest...

Jersey have a lovely time today...


----------



## T0PCAT

LM  - 10 eggs fertilised, its amazing.        you get lots of grade 1 embies 

ASB - I loved the fact DH got cards from the cat and dogs.  DH is at work today so going to pop out get him a card too from our two furbabies.  I know how tough fathers day is I lost my dad during my first year at uni, he died on christmas eve so really don't enjoy that time of the year.  

Malini               sending u all my prayers.

AFM - still very tired hoping that patches will offset the buserilin.  Going to get out for a run today to blow away some of the cobwebs. 

    to everyone


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida    I even got dh a card 'to my husband on father day'. Bit ott but he loved it. He did the same for me on Mothers day. I was having a melt down and he presented the cards and flowers say you are still a mum to Benj...made me cry but in a good way! V impressed that you are running! 

Beachey - how lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Malini

Not as loopy as I anticiapted but very groggy and even more clumsy than usual. There may be a conspiracy trying to keep me here as we've just been evacuated from the Terminal because of a fire alarm. The flight is delayed. On a positive note, they were really relaxed about all my meds and sharps unlike last trip. I have everything with me so we don't have any lost luggage meltdowns.

I agree ASB, Benj will be brilliant. That's nice too that your BF may take the lab. You're a good wife to care so much for dh today.

M xxx


----------



## purple72

Jo congrats on your 6 follies!! woohooo!!

LM brilliant sweetie, lot's of frosties for brothers and sisters   

AnnSB no don't know flavour, that's DH's name just so his friends on ******** not on my page can see   

Mal sweetie thinking of you as you fly, sorry about you missing charlie already, bless you, but you will have a lovely reunion when you see him, and he will be well taken care of, I know you wouldn't leave him with people you didn't know would take good care of him!! This is your time now so     lot's of orange vibes for you! xxx

Love to everyone else, off to Scotland with work for a few days, hopefully LM will update me with her news, but can someone let me know about **** y and whether chip is actually a chip or a chippette! 

Love and hugs back wed night xxxx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hey all, sorry not been on for a while, I sorta went off teh rails a bit with my partner left and have spent the week drunk!!! After all no partner = no baby = can drunk what I want!!!! Ha, not the answer I know but way of coping!!!  He came back on Sat morning and we are trying to work it out.  He says the IVF scares him and he is not sure he wants to do it, i think a lot of his friends have said to him that he doesnt have to and some have even advised him to leave which I find really painful!  He is 9 years younger than me though and its only now that its become an issue!!

Hope you all are ok, LM I am so pleased for you and your results I really have got everything crossed for you.

Driver, sobroody, beachgirl, mulch, malini, Zahida, heaps, shortie etc and anyone who sent me a lovely message thank you so much, it did really help!!!

Still going to attend the IVF appointment thurs as you never know and am now back on the wagon again, no booze or cigs again as may need to just keep trying the natural route.  Has anyone tried Chinese herbs at all?

Love to you all and will keep reading about of your progress and hope that you all get a successful BNP this year x     to everyone

Karen x GHH


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

sorry about all spelling mistakes, went out last night and not really awake yet!!!


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

can I also ask what hidden C is  ta


----------



## Ourturn

GHH - It not like the usual C which is checked for with a cervical swab. Its test using a sample of menstrual blood. The idea being that if it was never treated it may have moved high into the uterus so conventional testing is no longer effective. Having this type of hidden infection can raise immune levels and thus prevent implantation, cause miscarriages and or leva tubes blocked and utereus walls full of scar tissue
Whether or not you develop scar tissue/blocked tubes is down to genetics. Some ladies will get terrible scaring with a small infections, others like me have not scar tissue whatsoever and clear tubes. It can also attack egg quality. 
This is a relatively new test (done in a lab in athens) but there are ladies on the greek threads who have gone onto have babies after years of IF after clearing hidden C. Many docs in the uk are very cycnical, but when I tested +tive, everything fell into place (My test showed I had contracted it very many years ago) 
Treatment is nearly a months worth of antib's for you and your partner. Driver is taking them right now, as have Swinny & Mag. I cleared my C with just one lot of antib's..it can take up to 3 depending on the severity of the infection. You reteset 6 weeks or more after finishing your last antib. The reason being you need one AF to flush out the dead C dna bugs. Otherwise you may get a false negative as the test does not differenciate between live and dead C dna. 
You can either test by going direct to Serum (200 euros + £25 for the money transfer fee), excludes postage and you will need to get your antib's from Greece or get them to send a script to a uk pharmacy (I think)Or you can go Via Mr Gorgy at FGA, Wimpole street, £200 includes fedex to get sample to athens. Its test is +ive you need to pay £90 for a tekephone consultation and he will write a private script which a gp may or may not convert. I paid £85 for the antib's for both of us
There is a C thread with more info 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.1020

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - sorry meant to say, sorry about your cousin...that really sucks


----------



## AoC

Ah, Mal, love, it's perfectly reasonable to be scared.        You're in this together and it's going to be okay.  We're with you.  And I'm excited for you, anyway.    Friday was a bit better than Thursday, thanks, which is good because Thursday was the freaking Slough of Despond.  Ugh.   I've got another session with the counsellor next week.  Hope the flight got off okay and all is smooth the other end.   

MASH!!!  :-D  Great to see you!  I'm very jealous of all the outdoor endeavours, especially the watery ones.  

Love the card exchange and choc, Anna!    Can you HAVE too many bubbles  ;-)

Karen, I'm so glad you're talking.  IF is so, so hard on both of you.  Be honest about your hopes and fears and needs with each other - I'm hoping you both find the strength and love you need.         

Had a lovely swim on Fri (thanks RC!)  Got in to work early, left early, and was in the river by 5pm.  It had warmed up just that few degrees that meant I wasn't gasping to breath, so found my strokes and breathing techniques hadn't deteriorated so much over Winter that I thought!    Just blissful working hard, and then drifting downstream with the trees dappling the water with shade, and the crags and fells rising either side.  Really want to swim as much as possible while the weather permits - I've felt the benefit even after just two swims.

Plus I seriously have to do something about the bingo wings....       

It's our 12th anniversary today.    I was a bit apprehensive, because it's Father's Day, and I've found that hard since Dad died -it's just all a bit in your face.  I see I'm not alone in that one!    But we had a super day.  Off to a vintage fair at the sea side, giggling all over a Morris Marina (the car Husband had when we first got together - hilarious memories   ) then a pootle round a Sunday market and off to a nature reserve to picnic in the sun and watch the dragonflies.  I think this is the first anniversary in 7 years that didn't make me feel wobbly about childlessness.  Today, I did NOT think, "twelve years and no children."  Today, mostly I just thought, "I picked a good 'un."

Sorry - I got rambling!


----------



## ladyh

hi ladies

thank you so much for all the newbie welcomes & taking time to answer my query, it's much appreciated.  Feel much more informed & hopeful. This site is really something, the support & high level of info is amazing. Looks like it'll prob be the lister for a consult and then take it from there, though I like the look of jinny too...either way, i feel like I've got proper knowledge, rather than a door slam, which is what i got from the homerton. I understand their need to give the DE speech, but it's all about tone, right?  Anyway, as this is def not a whinging thread, i won't continue with my grumbles.... but instead i'll send you all lots of positivity & my motto for the w/e which is: one foot in front of the other.... better dash as  DP is making dinner, he's supposed to be roasting a chicken but as it doesn't seem to have gone in yet who knows when we'll eat... still, at least he's not threatening to bbq it....


----------



## mag108

Mal: all of the luck in the world to you hun! (very convinced this is GOOD time of the yr to be cycing). xxxx  

LM: Excited for you tomorrow!  

Beachy: Thinking of you! All the luck to you too...(totally convinced this is GOOD time of the yr to be cycing).   

RC: so so close! Hope you enjoyed your weekend hun! And that it is all going to be as smooth as your new babies bottom

Nix: hi sweetie! Sorry to hear about your cuz. Maybe for the best?Also Have you thought about Serum in Athens (I am looking at them and Dogus- not sure who to go with yet)

IzziLu: you doing ok on those nasty antib's?

Driver: ooooh those nasty anti-bs! I was sooooo glad to see the back of them

shortie: how is that neighbour? Is she behaving yet?

Heaps: That is very good luck on the house: A sign of good things to come I hope, really happy for you

Swinny: how was the weekend hun?

Annsob: Hope that 'fragility' has passed!

Jersey: Kayaking sounds loads of fun and you had a lovely day for it!

Leola: hope all is well

GHH: Well it sounds like you did what you needed to do hun. Hope it all settles down now. You know you have very good chance of success. It is really early days. XXXX

Annofc: Nice to see you on. Its the same for any anniversary, birthday etc. More ways of marking what HAS and HASNT (yet) happened. With there with you on that. I feel like that about camping this summer. Same site (family) still no kid (but have stepson with us which is lovley but makes me feel like a fraud too)....

louise: Great FSH! Remember, Lister are great with poor responders, I had a good tx there

AFM: Weeks spent making up for no alcohol or treats in May!!!! (an anti-b's). Trying to decide on next tx, OE or Tandem (where?).... and also....dreading retesting hidden c as my levels where high and I would be AMAZED if one course of anti b's killed 250,000,000 bugs (cant bear to write all those 0's down, so so depressing)
Waves, kisses to , Miranda, Tracey, LV, Ali, Pix, and everyone else I havent said hello to


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies     

Sorry I haven't read back and done persos but thought you would like to know that LM has 10 grade 1 embies and will be going for ET with blasts on Wednesday.         

Will be back to catch up tomorrow morning - have a lot of sewing to do     

Love and        to everyone and thanks for all your lovely messages - they mean so much to me and RH.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

Hi.. just calling in to send you all lots of love and hugs xxx a very quick few personals please dont be offending if i dont mention you, I carry you all in my heart on a daily basis, you ladies have made such an impact on my life in a way i would never imagine, i share you pain and your happiness always xxxx just wanted to tell you all... its a tough day today for lots as its fathers day, and for me yes we finally get to celebrate fathers day with DH after 10 years of waiting, but still tinged with huge sadness as my Dad is not here, wish i could give him a present instead of just flowers on the grave  xxx so i understand 

LM.. you know how happy I am for you honey xxxx 

shorts.. how are you my lovely hope your chilling, your photos are FAB !! xx

malini... good luck honey thinking of you xxx

anneofc... Happy Anniversary to you and your DH xxxx]

RC... woo hooo this is the week darling xxx

Tracey.. hope the BMS has gone ok honey xxxx

mags... i know what you mean about hols etc xxx NEVER feel a fraud xxx

Driver .. how are you honey xxxx hope your ok my lovely xx

lots and lots of love to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all 

Malini -  and bon voyage!

Beachy - bon voyage to you aussi!
LM - congrats to on a fab crop and  for ET, 
Popsi -  how bittersweet   
Sausage -  for the swimming! And happy anniversary, although a bittersweet one for you too   


AnnaofCumberland said:


> Today, mostly I just thought, "I picked a good 'un."


 Me too!
RC, RH and Chip - thanks for the LM udate and enjoy the sewing!  to all of you!
Ladyh - hope you got some dinner in the end! I love the way they offer to cook and then faff around so much that you end up doing it instead half the time  
GHH - hon so glad that DP has come back and admitted he's scared. Tell him only an idiot would go into something like this without feeling a bit apprehensive, it's totally normal to think "wtf am I getting myself into?!" The trick is to break it down, figure out what aspect(s) of it are making him nervous and then see what info can be found to provide reassurance as a lot of the time it's basically fear of the unknown. If he wants to get a bloke's perspective there are a few guys who post on FF. RH (RC's husband) posts here on the PR board and there's also a lovely bloke called RDG who posts on the ARGC boards. There was also an excellent piece from a male journalist who's been there, done that in the Times online, will see if I can find a link... Ah got it!
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article7112526.ece
Good luck to both of you hon! It's a hard slog but if you can get thru this as a couple, you can get thru anything!  

Dinna - fab idea re the card, wish I'd thought of that! Re the C tests, do you know what the strongest treatment is? And how long it's for? We can't afford to fork out 200 eur for the test so I'm hoping that I can get our french gynie oto just prescribe the meds just in case. I'd like to just go straight for whatever they prescrib for the stubborn cases cos I'm so prone to chest infections that I practically live on anti-b's, I think a lot of them just don't work on me anymore!

Tish is a 2 month old beagle, cute as all get out and even more stubborn than I am!  You tell her off and she just looks at you as if to say "so what?" and then carries on regardless  So sweet tho! I got a bit upset today (father's day blues I spose  ) I was sat on the sofa bawling and she was sat on the floor looking at me like this  . Then she tried to get up on my lap (she usually isn't allowed on the sofa) so I picked her up and put her in my lap and she immediately started licking my face as if to say "cheer up" and then when I stopped  and she was satisfied I was ok she wriggled around till she was comfortable in my lap and went to sleep in my arms 

Wotcha Mags - am so dumb, I checked out the serum for the c test but it never occurred to me to ask about tx! I've already got some info from the Dogus and am also waiting for responses from Care in South Africa and SIRM in the States. Dh is doing his usual delaying tactic of asking for shedloads of info so we can "compare and pick the one that's best"  I know they're probably all v good so it's just gonna come down to cost and the fact is that we have NO MONEY so it's all irrelevant anyway but at least it gives me something to do!

Hi Tracey, Calypso, Steph, Mira, Shawty, Spuds, Wheezes (that's your name now, hope you like it!  ), Drives, Purps and apologies to anyone I've missed!

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

Nix... tisch is bl00dy gorgeous !!! xxx


----------



## laurab

Ohhh there is alot of dog talk on this thread atm..... oh Id love a dog.  


LM - Wow... fabulous!!!! Roll on wed when you get your babes onboard!!


Mal -   


Nix - Hope today wasnt too tough.   


Sausage - Happy anniversary.   


Beachy - hAve a fab time my lovely.


RC - OMG...... its nearly time!!!!!!!!    How you feeling?


I know ive missed loads.. sorry as usual.


AFM all fine here, Tim had last week off and we had a fab time away for few days and then just home catching up on some rest.  FIL is still very emotional although physically a bit better.  We will need to head north for a weekend soon I expect once he is well enough to be jumped on by the chippers! 


XXX


----------



## lucy501

Hi
    Thanks girls for all your  great advice .I think I will start with crgh and see how I respond to drugs in diui and I think they seem more strict  now so they may may say no to ivf .I am going to book a consultation with lister anyway so I am informed of what drugs protocol they would suggest .Some girls have mentioned that the scans are done by sonographers so feel a lot better about that .I don't think I am ready for Turkey yet but it is amazing how once an idea is introduced over a few weeks your mind changes to accepting these other options .
  The Inconceivable book is great and positive and recommend it to everyone.I had one session with  fertility acupucturist and the last ten minutes of positive visualisation was effective.
    I had considered dhea but I have heard  through message boards it can have adverse effects like stopping periods so I would advise care to anyone taking it to check with clinic .

  Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - this is what DH and I took, so both of you would need to take:

Day 1: 1g Flagyll
Day 2: 1g Zithromax
Day 2-24: 2x 100mg Doxycycline
Day 25:1 g Zithromax

BUT depending on the strenght of the infection its can take up to x3 courses. Your best of posting on the C thread and asking Diane's opinion, she's the resident C expert.
Doggie's know how to cheer you up   She sounds adorable. Benj wasn't allowed on the sofa...that rule lasted all of 5 minutes! To be fair he only wants to come up when we're sitting down so he can squeeze in between us!

Anna - happy anniversary   V impressed with the outdoor swimming! 

Mag - fingers crossed for your retest       

Evening all x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Evening everyone

BMS has been the usual disaster.  I wasn't going to tell DH but both nghts he was going to be going out drinking which always affects his ability to finish the job.  He was good and didn't drink too much but the stress meant he couldn't finish either!  We did manage it on thursday but that was the night I took the ovitrelle.  We used a turkey baster Friday and Saturday.  Can't decide whether it is worth the effort tonight.   

Nix.  Great to hear you have Tish.  I bet your cousins news was upsetting.  Good luck with chosing your clinic.

RC.  I bet you can't wait to meet chip.  Are you nervous?

Anna. 

Malini.  I hope by the time you read this your are in LV.  Just take one day at a time, although it is really hard.

Jo.  Fab news on those follies.

Laura.  I'm glad you and Tim had a good break.

Beachy.  You are probably gone by now, but have a wonderful time.

AnnaofC. I hear you on the positivity thing.  Mine has worn off., it only took a day.  On myh first IVF I was 1000% convinced I woudl get pg and didn't so I don't think the sonographer is right about it being self fulfilling.

To all of you who have lost your fathers    i can't bear to think about losing mine.  

Sorry for the many I have missed, my memory is so crap - especially late at night.


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey -    on the BMS front   , I think turkey baster is as good or not better for getting the swimmers in the right place, who said romance went away with TX.

RC - thanks for posting LM update, couldn't get on yesterday, it's getting close for you and I'm excited so you and RH must be "peeing your pants" (can't remember what film that is from but it came into my head while I was typing)

LM - fab news 10 grade ones and a blast transfer, some lovely frosties for a sibling too     

Mal - Sorry for making you   , hope the rest of your trip to LV went smoothly, can you put $10 on red for me if you go in a casino   

Popsi - Did DH have an amazing fathers day?

Anna(SB) - feeling much better on the doxy, though I am confused as mine says in the instructions if you have poblems taking them take with a glass of milk    how does that work then ....going to go on google later as i did read somewhere there was a certain brand that you could have milk with.....the bit i didn't read was that they cause sun hypersensitivity so after 1hr in the garden yesterday at a BBQ I look like a lobster   

Leola - the ** photos are gorgeous   

Nix - No worries hun, hope you get sorted with the anti b's

LW - will text you later to sort a date, you can have DH & I at the weekend or just me any evening except today    Let us know your C result   

Shortie - Good weekend? Did you get the neighbour sorted?

AOC - Your swimming makes me very jealous, wish we lived in the countryside.

Laura -    for Tim's Dad. How far North is he?

mag - thanks for PM, I'm Ok ta, no worries on visiting LW   

Spuds - well done on the kayaking, does that mean you have been capsising (sp?) and stuff, that would scare me to death   

So much more but must go to work, just popped on to post LM update but the lovely RC beat me to it    but then couldn't leave without some personals.


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - STAY AWAY FROM THE MILK!  Taking calcium with doxy stops you absorbing the antib properly. Penny advises no calcium/dairy at all whilst on doxy. I had a little in my tea/coffee throughout and it worked fine. But I had no cereal, yoghurts, cream, cheese etc ect. Yes doxy will mean you will burn in the sun even with sunscreen so be careful!

Hotel choc do a fantastic truffle you can have as its dark chocolate (but somehow tastes milky!) Gianduja...pricey but you only need a bit.

http://www.hotelchocolat.co.uk/cid/ETPMRK18T6E6L040VNQKUCHGI4N9R8JZ/dark-chocolate-gifts-CHCdark_pg999/

Amazing news re grade ones and blasts for LM 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

Rural Chick said:


> thought you would like to know that LM has 10 grade 1 embies and will be going for ET with blasts on Wednesday.


OMG! That is BRILLIANT news!!! *happy dancing*

Will go back and read properly now.


----------



## AoC

Hi Mags.    Understand you're dreading re-testing, but get it done, hon.  You never know, and you'll feel better for knowing, really.  

Popsi, no one is offended.  We care about you and we're just wishing lots of good things.  We know it's going to be okay, but we totally understand your anxiety.  Hang on in there, we're with you, okay?  

*waving to Nix*  OMG, your puppy sounds like me when I was a toddler.... ggg  Lovely that she cared you were upset - that warmth is worth a lot.

Hugs, Tracey.  There's some stuff I think positivity can help with, but I just think it's unfair to say it's up to our attitude, you know?  We do our best, but we're not superhuman.  And neither is your poor DH!  My sympathies with the BMS trouble.  Excuse the TMI, but we're having similar issues, with me as the culprit.  It just feels like my, um, lady bits are out of bounds - I've been touched more by medical professionals/strangers in the last year than by someone who loves me.  Does anyone else feel rather like their bits have been over-medicalised?  Sigh.

Driver, swimming in the river is one of those compensations for living 75 miles from the nearest Wagamama..... or anything else decent on the shop/food front!    Hugs for the anti-b woes.  Count off the days!  Gianduja is evil but so, so good....  

*waving at AnnaSB*


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - sorry bms was stressfull. but as Driver says I'm sure the baster, whilst not very romantic, was probably more effective


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

We can't sleep, likely because we went to bed at 6pm here (seasoned traveller, me?, nah!). We're here, flight was fine except a moment of very scary turbulence because of the thermals and have all our bags 

LM - Woweeee!!! So happy for you and J.
Jo - Thinking of you.
Zahida - You too.
AOC - I really love every word you share with us. Thanks for the reminder that an anniversary is about what you have. It sounded like my kind of day.
Nix - I grew up with a beagle - fiercely loyal and can hold a grudge. Tish sounds an angel. I am meeting a DE agency while I am here so will report back. 
GHH - IF has brought every 'weakness' in my marriage out into the open. Hoping you and DP find a way forward.
Driver - It'll be my pleasure.
Mag - Thx for the affirmation about the sun; I will hold onto that.
Popsi - Hugs.
Tracey - Sorry. Nothing romantic about IF!! 
There's more but I am going to try to sleep again. I have E2 test in a few hours and then a scan at lunchtime. Eek.

M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

mal - what time is out there?


----------



## AoC

Good luck Mal!   

Morning Driver.


----------



## Malini

It is 445am AM, and I am driving dh mad by tapping on BB while he snoozes.
Thx AOC. M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Malini - I have everything crossed for your scan this lunchtime. It's so scary. Hope you manage to get some sleep beforehand.

Someone mentioned DHEA - Lucy maybe? I agree you need to be careful as it can disrupt your cycle. However, admittedly it is VERY early days for me, but I do feel that DHEA played a large part in this response. No one expected me to show signs of responding so well to the stims as this, with an AMH of 0.90. I took the DHEA for 4 months (75mg, ultra-micronised), and yes, it did mess my cycle up towards the end, so I stopped taking it a few weeks before this cycle. But I figured it would have done it's work by then anyway. I honestly think it's made a big difference for me, so don't rule it out, unless you are advised to by a Dr.....

Little Me - I'm so excited for you - this sounds great.     

Zahida - my other cycle buddy.   Glad you managed to get out for a run. I went for a run before work again today - makes you feel so much better doesn't it?


GHH - so pleased DH/P is back - I do hope you can work things out.

Driver - the chocolate will be in the post today or tomorrow. It's only a little bar but at least you can see if you like it or not. I like it, but tell DH not to expect Dairy Milk or he'll be very disappointed!

RC - i am so excited and can't wait to hear your news!

Hi Mags, heaps, laura, Miranda, Nix, SB, Spuds, Sausage etc. My brain has gone to mush.

Predictably, I am now down from the high of finding I have 6 follies. I have now moved onto worrying about tomorrow's scan, and am terrified the follies may have collapsed. that's what happened on my last IVF at the second scan (although I only had 3 follies to begin with.) I told the sonographer my fears, and she was quite reassuring, stating that she was confident the ones she's seen won't do that.     

Loads of love to you all,
jo x


----------



## calypso-sky

nice one Jo don't worry too much you have had some fab results...    

Little Me all the best for you and DH at this time thinking about you we need you girls to bring some good luck to this thread.

and for you malini     out there in the sunshine nevada ahh the bliss enjoy have a fab time       

driver i took doxy for another illness last year and found the made me TMI sick everytime they were horrid.. so i had some ginger tea before i took them and also had a full stomach .. bless you sweetheart     

AofC i wish i could swim like you that swim sounded bliss ahh the joys nice hear from you again
HI Popsi, Nix Rc and Rh Mags Laura and Sobroody   

AFM went for my final visit with my clinic today nice guy but got the DE speech again where am i gonna find a donor to match me in england? so i think jinny is the way forward. Got my notes and dh is still fine problems on my side as i knew it. He also said that Im now not a poor responder but got ****ty eggs (he did not say ****ty) caused from endo surgery ,....... ahh crapp who knows 
     love Calypso


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Sorry not been on here for a few days.  Been in York.  Went on Friday and came back yesterday. Weather was rubbish but was really sunny yesterday when we were coming home grr !!!  Still had a nice time though

Calypso so sorry to hear about your eggs.  To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if I don't have the same problem.  I have had 3 ops to get rid of endo !!!  Endo sucks !!!! At the moment I am waiting for AF to arrive but also entertaining a mad fantasy that she will not arrive and I will have gotten pregnant naturally. I know I am   .  Bloody terrified of starting IVF again, so scared it will all go wrong.  If it does I am considering joining you at Jineaed.  You keep your chin up girl, sending you     
LM so pleased for you,  Looks like its all going well.  Thinking and    for you.
Rural chick have you had the baby yet !!!
Jo 6 follicles whoop whoop
Tracey Mohair stay positive this is your month.
Lucy just wanted to say welcome.
Malini Hope it all going well in Las Vegas
Heaps I am still here ha ha !!
Zuri, Driverm Izzlue, Becs, Zahidae and everyone else hope you are all well.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## H&amp;P

RC & RH - Just a quick one before I head off home, sending you all the love in the world for your special day tomorrow, not sure what time you are due to have your C section but will be thinking of you all day and waiting for your news   

Mal - Hope you got some sleep    and your tests went Ok     

Anna - I am staying away from the milk don't worry, not had a drop today.....   , no tea or coffee at all I'm being a good girl (but it probably won't last long)

Jo - thank you for your kind offer, was looking at ordering some today, DH is even more of a chocoholic than I am    so will try before we buy


----------



## IzziLu

Hi all - missed a busy weekend!   

10 grade 1 embies for LM - that's absolutely fantastic     

and Jo 6 follies and a good lining - that couldn't be better. Keep positive I'm sure the scan tomorrow will show those follies growing nice'n'juicy              Btw googled The Raw Chocolate Comany and came up with a company based in Sussex, is that the same one, I had an idea you mentioned it was here in Cornwall?   

Malini - so glad you made it safely to Vegas - sorry about the jet-lag    Hope all has gone well at the clinic today   

Zahida - glad you got the green light - you started your drugs today?   

RC - hope you've enjoyed your last weekend as a couple - can't believe you actually get to meet Chip/Chipette tomorrow and can't wait for the news     

Louise, like you I have good FSH and a normal E2, LH, Prolactin and AFC so my only figure that doesn't stack up is the AMH, the experts can't explain it so for the time being I just have to believe that the AMH isn't the over-riding factor and I WILL get some good eggs!    

Cal - sorry you've had the DE speech again - like you need to hear it twice      

AnnaSB - loving Daisy, I'm sure it will suit her down to the ground   

Leola - I looked up Malamutes and you're right, they're way more beautiful than huskies   

Mags - I've not started the antib's yet, in fact not even got the bl**dy right prescription yet    First they sent it without the nausea tablets at all, then they sent it with only enough nausea tablets for one of us.  You'd think given that it's the standard 1st course of antib's they might have got it right by now     Anyway, really hoping that your retest is all clear, I get the impression that the numbers aren't necessarily an indication a lot of the time so keep positive     

GHH - so glad your DP is back and that you're talking it through, I really hope it all works out for you     

GB - sorry you didn't have the best of weather in York but hope you had an enjoyable break anyway   

Tracey - shame the BMS didn't quite go according to plan but let's hope the turkey baster did it's job!     

AoC - glad you had a good anniversary, most impressed with the swimming   

  Driver, Shortie, Laura, Popsi, Heaps, Spuds, Purps, Mir, Nix and everyone else

AFM - got more details back from the Jinny and they are putting me on Letrozole protocol and don't want me to do anything the month before (never heard of that before, thought you always had to either down-reg or take the BCP   ) Anyway talking about September with Romina at the mo but may have to re-jig that to accommodate re-testing for Hidden C, can't decide whether to chance going out straight after I've done antib's and allowed 6 weeks to clear system or leave it a bit longer, just frustrated by all the time ebbing away......decisions, decisions   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## laurab

Izzy - Ohhh exciting! Thats the protocol I was on, although I took the BCP prior to starting.   


MAl -    Got everything crossed for you.


Jo -    And you, remember everything is going great so try to enjoy it.   


Tracey - Sorry to hear BMS wasnt great.... can you not just skip sex and get him to deliver in a pot to you while your watching eastenders??!!   Save everyone the effort?


LM -            


Love to everyone else.


----------



## T0PCAT

Laura B love your suggestion about BMS. Is it ok to admit that DH and I used a syringe in the early days on clomid 
GHH - so glad DP is back, IF is horrible and we sometimes forget our other halves are scared too.  
Jo - chin up hun, I know easier said than done. But one step at a time that's what I keep telling myself. Sending you lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow      
Malini - thinking of you, jet lag and the drugs to contend with?  
Izz - glad you have heard from Jinny and that they can help. I hope the dreaded hidden C clears up in time
   
LM -     for ET
Calypso -  

HI Popsi, Nix Rc and Rh Mags, GB, purps heaps, laura, Miranda, Nix, SB, Spuds, Sausage etc. 
AFM - feeling loads better - think the run really helped. Headaches have gone and i don't feel as tired. Started on the oestragen patches today and sis has started Puregon. Have blood test on Friday so will know then how we are getting on.


----------



## mag108

AnnofC: I am with you on that. Too much rummaging around has made me a bit quesy about it all....


Mal:  kisses, hope you get some sleep !


Jo: good luck for tomorrow! I have a good feeling about it all.!


Calypso: Sorry that you got that speech. I hope you get some answers.


RC&RH: wishing you guys all the very best for tomorrow.!!!


kisses to everyone


x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   


Kept trying to get online today but the little man hasn't stopped asking for feeds last night and today   


Jo, loads of luck for your scan lovely    


RC and RH, so excited that you'll finally get to meet Chip tomorrow. Loads of love for a safe delivery   


Zahida, hope all goes well with d/r and stims, come on follies    


Malini, follie growing vibes for you too    


Izzi, great news on the protocol, you'll love Istanbul and Jinemed   


Driver, I'm flexible and can't wait for you to meet Toby although don't know which way is up at the moment, lack of sleep!   


Anne, hope you're enjoying a glass of vino before you're PUPO   


Love to everyone else   


LW xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

RC & RH - tomorrow already! Good luck!

Mal - thinking of you         Are you staying in a wonderfuly tacky LV hotel? 

Izzy - if you don't mind me saying waiting for the retest would be no bad thing..apparantely your body will be most baby friendly 3months + after clearing c. That said I know of one woman who got and stayed pg within a month of clearing C! 

Jo - stay     

Anne - good luck for Wednesday      #

Calyspo - to get the de speech at your age is RIDICULOUS!!!!! Penny believes egg quality CAN be reserved eg rubbish egg quality before clearing C has been known to improve after C. Would imagine its the same after clearing endo? Don't let the buggars get you down   

Zahida - good luck for this tx     

laura     

Driver - do try that dark choc truffle...amazing 

Eveining LW, Mag, Anna et all 

Just caught the last of the sun having dinner at the top of our garden. With a bottle of chilled white and views over the gorge and warm sun beating down at 7.40pm it felt positively tuscan   

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Will apologise for crap perso's before hand as am truly truly knackered   


**** y and RH just wanted to wish you best of luck for tomorrow and i await news of chip/chipette with baited breath. Sending the three of you all my love       


Malini best of luck sweetheart, know i dont come on here so much but you are very much in my thoughts      


Still got neighbour trouble like you wouldnt believe, we have had a meeting at our house today with the 2 coppers who have been dealing with things.  This morning about 2.30am negihbours car was out in the middle of the road and she kept revving engine, getting out slamming door, walking round car, getting in slamming door revving engine etc etc etc. This carried on for 40mins before police turned up.  Me n scott n neighbours next door to us went outside when coppers came, and were fuming. The stupid prat of a copper said to me and carol please dont raise ur voices as you will wake the neighbours      I said are you having a laugh were already all awake after listening to that for the last 45 mins.  To cut a long story (very long) short after i commented that the police wouldnt want to know unless she stabbed somebody the copper turned to me and said unfortunately ur probably right         So we all trotted off back inside and i phoned our own station this morning. Meeting lasted hour and half and at the moment she is getting the maximum amount of care available without being sectioned under section 2 of the mental health act. However she is due to be collected tomorrow for a 2 week stay and assessment at a mental health unit, but we have already warned them that she will probably be out when they come to fetch her tomorrow as she is one very cunning lady.    They have said any more problems to call them at the station and when i said oh i've got ur mobile number havent i, he said yes u can call me tomorrow im off duty then      If i was 20 years younger and single i would do    Scotts face was a picture when carol told him what copper had said    


Crikey sorry didnt mean to drone on so much, will forgive you if have fallen asleep


----------



## calypso-sky

shortie       keep us updated I for one wished it went on more you should write books hunny        ..
Thanks sobroody enjoy the summer solstice and the wine    thinking about doing hidden c  test my ebay money i made will go half the way and i won £91.00 on the lottery from wednesday .. ahhh hell almost got it  
Hope you girls are enjoying the lovely sunny afternoon    
best of luck for tomorrow RC and RH      
hey Izz i used letrozole or cetrolilex as it was prescribed to me  last time    supposed to be the daddy for the antagonist protocol..
Hi Zahida and mags


----------



## Malini

Boohoo for me. There's only 3 follicles of any consequence. My baby was it for me; this is a waste of time and money.
I am so sick and tired of being old at 34 (almost 35). I wanted a baby when I was 25 and no one wanted to have one with me and now I am being punished.

Sorry for the woe is me post (but not enough to delete it .
Malini xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini -       try to stay    you may have 2- 3 good quality eggies there                                  

Shortie - what a mare! Liking the sound of the hunky copper though


----------



## shortie66

Malini dont give up yet sweetheart please         You have 3 gorgeous follies there darling so go for it!      


Annasob thats one word of many that ive used today.  Hunky copper very nice    but only about 25


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - you're only as old as the man you feel!    OMG am I turning into a cougar? Maybe not cougars have kids!


----------



## Ourturn

Anne Marie - Series 3 of Private Practice started last week, I missed the first and living don't seem to be repeating it   But dh has come to the rescue and taken me to a site where I can (cough splutter) download it. Let me know if you want me to pm the link to you.


----------



## laurab

MAlini - What does 'of any consequebce mean'... there some little lurkers?? COme on girl 3 follies in any case is 3 follies, thats 3 potential eggs, so 3 potential children.  I'm gonna go dig out my  orange bobble hat and wear it all evening and tomorrow... EVEN if I pass out from heat exhaustion! Ok? 

ASB - That sounds lovely.   


Evening Calypso!


I have work to do but am avioding it.  Should have been done before I went on leave form work but it really needs to be done tonight.  Ugh... dont wanna do it.


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - last minute pressure always works for me!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini.  I am sorry sweetie.  I know it is hard when we are all saying positive things when you feel so down.  we know how you feel but all we can do is give you all the positivity we can.  

Izzi,  where are you in Cornwall?

Laura. I will try your suggestion next month.  Sounds much better, can I lay on the sofa eating chocolate while I wait for his sample. Have you done your work yet.

Calypso.  If you do ever want to go down the DE route in the UK.  there is a black girl on the CRM is on her second donor cycle (this time BFP), I think it took her about 9 months to find a donor.

RH and RC.  Good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear whether it is chip or chipess.

AFM.  Decided to have acu today (on the basis that when I had pre and post ET acu it worked).


----------



## sweetpea74

Evening Ladies and RH and wow GOOD LUCK RC & RH for your delivery tomorrow! Oh my goodness I cant believe it has come round so quickly, how exciting for you both.

Its Sweetpea here, I wonder if anyone remembers me, I posted a bit last Sept/Oct when we attempted our second IVF surrogacy tx which unfortunately resulted in a BFN....I have been lurking on and off since then but have decided to jump back in for a bit of advice if you lovely ladies (and gent) dont mind?? Sorry for the me post (and I apologise now cause this is going to be a long one!) but I really am all of a dither here...

Well following on from the BFN in Oct I was given the adoption speech by my consultant which I found really hard to take - I mean, I had 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised so how can he say its game over? We were then confronted with the news that my little sis is pregnant, due around the same time we would have been if it had worked, so that was all pretty hard to get our heads round...DH is particularly angry and feels they should have waited but you cant ask someone to out their lives on hold just because of our situation plus she's my lil sis and I love her to bits but there you go....Also since sept we have moved back to wales after ten years of living and working abroad, bought our first house, and I have been working in a new job, all quite big things really. Then we found out we were entitled to one more round of tx through the NHS if we waited until april....so here we are now.

My AMH was re-tested and it went up from 6.18 pmol in March 2009 to 8.08 pmol in May 2010 which was a great start, or so I thought (is this significant anyway?)

My consultant decided to up my meds this time (last time I was on 50ml of puregon for two weeks and an E2 level of 80 before i started stimms of 450 menopur) and instead of downregging started me off once my E2 levels were below 150 (the only way we could suss my cycle out was through regular blood tests as I dont get the witch). As soon as the oestradiol was low (139) I went straight to stimms: 20ml of suprecur and 525 of menopur (thats seven vials!). I stimmed for 8 days and went for a scan on friday 18th which revealed 3 follies on the l/hand side (14, 14 and 11mm) and only the one on the r/h side (around 17mm). My situation is complicated further by the fact that I have to have a GA to have egg removal and this can only happen on a tuesday. I was told to return yesterday (sunday) for another scan which revealed almost the same results except now the follies on the left were showing one dominant folly at 20 and the other two remained small at around 16 and 14 (she thought but couldnt quite see them) and the one on the right about the same at around 16/17. My consultant (who wasnt my normal cons as he was away on holiday) suggested I abandon cycle on the basis that there are really only two viable follicles. I was basically given the choice to either push ahead and have the operation on tuesday in the hope that I may produce at best 2 eggs (E2 was also taken last fri, the result was 2108 which is suggestive of eggs isnt it?) which may or may not fertilise, or abandon this cycle and try again in another couple of months to see if I produce more follies...

After long chats (and lot of tears) with DH and also my cousin as this affects her life, I mean she has put her life on hold throughout all of this for us! We decided to give ourselves the best chance possible and abandon to see if I produce more follies next time. But it still feels sh!te and I have loads of questions, ie have we made the right decision, was it the protocol I was on and if we change this will it make a difference..I guess I'm just so angry that it has come to this, and confused as to whether we've done the right thing and I dont know where to turn!!

I have a follow up this friday with my usual cons who is back from hols (he was away this whole time) but I know he will harp on again about the adoption idea but i'm just not ready to hear that yet! I mean, my amh went up, my fsh levels are normal I think (around the 3.2 mark although they're not done an a day 3 as I never know where I am in a cycle). I have had weekly blood tests since the beginning of March in the lead up to this and they all show a cycle (ie the E2 jumps from 198 one week to 1426 the next and then back down to 526 the week after)....grrrrrr 

I'm so sorry for this rambling me me me post. I feel better now its down on paper but looking at the figures did we really need to abandon Aggghh its too late now as cousin has stopped her meds and so have I (but I'm suffering now with swollen tummy and bloated pains), so I have to look on to the next cycle and just put this down as another 'not meant to be' phase.

Sorry girls but any feedback would be most welcome, I know you're such a supportive bunch!

Oh and to all those cycling now (Jo, Malini, AM (fantastic news on the blasts!), Zahida) GOOD LUCK, massive hugs and lots of PMA to you all!!!
      

The PMA is what I need right now too.

Sweetpea x


----------



## Kittycat104

Just a quick one from me tonight as had very long day at work and about to toddle off to bed.  But couldn't read and run before saying:


RC and RH - you will both be in my thoughts tomorrow.  So looking forward to hearing the news about Chip (ette) and seeing the photos on ** xxx


Mal - that awful feeling from a scan - its so horrid isn't.  Please don't give up hope though - we will feel positive for you through this tough time.     


Tracey - we are on BMS now too.  I have run out of enthusiasm for it.  Oh for the days when we used to do it for 'fun'.


Hugs to everyone else.


Louise x


----------



## laurab

Work all done and emailed to boss.. hoorah!


Tracey - Yeah just lay on sofa eating chocs and let him go please himself!


ASB - Yup, I always do everything last minute. I need a deadline or it just doesnt happen!!


Right off to do my dinner!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sweetpea.  I'm not knowledgeable enough to tell you whether you did the right thing.  The only thing I can say is that all you can do is try and keep positive for your next go.  Why does your clinic only do GA on one day of the week.  Could you go to another clinic who can do GA every day.

I stupidly offered to talk at Maxs school assembly on Thursday.  They are having Africa week and as I have recently returned I thought it would be nice to say I would come and talk. Trouble is Thursday will soon be here and I am putting off thinking about what I am going to say.  Is it ridiculous to be scared stiff of talking to some 5-7 year olds?


Off to bed now.


----------



## Malini

I love all your positivity and appreciate every ounce of care and support you offer me. Laura - you made me laugh - but pls don't pass out on our behalf. There are lurkers but very, very little.
Thank you gang. I am sad but not beaten.
Malini xxx


----------



## laurab

Nope... id be scared too! Maybe just tell them how hot it was, the animals you saw.. sure they will have lots of questions for you. HAve you got some snaps you could take on a memory stick so they could pop onto a projector for them to see?


Malini -     When is next scan?


----------



## mag108

Mal: Good, p;s dont be beaten! Really and truly IT ONLY TAKES ONE! They only ever put a couple back in anyway ... so HANG ON IN THERE! We are here for you, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

HAPPY SOLSTICE EVERYONE
(I was awake at 5:30am with the sun streaming thru and bees trying to get in my room, I am a little delirious now..  )


----------



## IzziLu

Malini - isn't the PR mantra it only takes one (oh Mags you beat me to it!)... and you've got at least three... good on ya gal!      

Oh AnnaSB you are so the voice of reason    I'm going to have to wait until October to go to Jinny aren't I so I can retest, have the results back and (hopefully   ) be almost three months clear by the time we go out?    Loving the sound of your Tuscan vista   

Tracey - loving Laura's suggestion for your BMS next month... perhaps you could get DH to peel you some grapes first    We're near St Ives btw, do you know it? Are you close?    Good luck with the 7 year olds - I'd be petrified too   

Laura - did the Letrazole protocol give you the peas? That's promising    Well done for finishing that work, I'm a deadlines kinda gal too, doesn't help the stress levels though   

Shortie, I've said it before and I'll say it again, you wanna get this saga commisioned    

Louise good luck with the BMS     

Heaps, I know what you mean with the excitement about the house, we were exactly the same when we got our plot  

Zahida     for you and sis   

Sweetpea, no point in agonising over whether you made the right decision now, just put all your energy into the next cycle. Your figures seem pretty good and obviously your circumstances are unusual but every cycle is different so hopefully next time you go you'll get loads more follies and you'll be glad you made the decision you did     

  LW, Mags and Cal (have pmd you  )

and RC and RH wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow,            can't wait to hear your news    

IzziLu xXx


----------



## sweetpea74

Thanks for your replies guys, it was therapeutic for me just to write it down so I feel a bit better already. Like you say Izzilu I'll save all the PMA for the next round so - bring it on!


Tracey - I researched different clinics last time but a lot wouldnt even treat surrogacy and others didnt have theatre facilities for doing GA so thats why we stuck with same clinic. At least they know me there now....



And bravo Malini - 3 follies IS really good so keep up with your fighting spirit and you never know what lurkers may pop out of hiding! Sending you lots of   


Off to bed now, thanks for letting me ramble on!


Sweetpea


----------



## Spuds

Mal - don't be beaten honey - LB has her orange bobble hat and I will eat at least 3 tangerines in your honour xxxxxxxx


Nix -    


RC n RH - massive good luck - am soooo excited !


Tracey - I could kiss you !!! Seriously so glad it aint just me !! DH and me are on the BMS stress trauma monthly and its doing our head in - why is it something that used to be oh so easy turns into such a blo*dy drama !! please please please for our sanity tell us where we can get a flippin baster from !! thank you      and good luck this month xxx


Girls - gonna have a mini rant sorry - had a crap day - the bank wont give us any more money - got to sell the car and possibly the house at this rate but desperately trying not too - living on minestrone soup - we have had no visitors and now friends are booked and my stepdaughter and step grand kids can finally get over from holland the same flippin week as my friend who incidentally leave a day before we are meant to go on our holiday for 2 weeks in cyprus but my mum cant now afford to come over and look after our gorgeous cats (who are our children) for 2 weeks in August - ARGHHHHHHH - its the straw that broke the camels back !! (didnt stop for breath then


Anyhow - if any of you lovely ladies want a two week holiday in Jersey and you can look after our cats like your own please feel free to PM me xxx


In the meantime sending all the PMS I can muster and sorry for the rant    


Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies      

I'm really sorry, I'd hoped to read back and do proper persos this morning, but TBH, I'm a bit of an emotional wreck    Thank you to everyone for all your lovely messages - they mean so much.

I'm so happy, grateful and excited but can't stop           . I hope I'll be able to stop for the photos later!!!

We'll text when we have any news, but I just wanted to thank everyone on here who has supported us on our journey - there really were times when I couldn't have carried on without your love and support, and for that I will always be eternally grateful.

Love and           to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Züri

morning ladies, been away for the weekend, will catch up later, just book marking


----------



## Swinny

Morning ladies

Just popping in to wish RC & RH good luck for the arrival of out little chip/chippette today     

Have a lovely sunny day girls

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## laurab

Izzy - Yup that prot gave me my biggest ever crop of eggs (7) after 3 cycles of zero, 2 and 4 eggs.  ANd of course 3 gorgeous babies! Hope your so lucky.   The Jinny, unfortunatley cant work miracles BUT if there are eggs they will get them and at the right time, they are there 7 days a week and monitor you how oftne you need to be monitored.  They really are excellent. Fingers crossed.


Spuds - Bum. Lots going on. As for the visitors well they will have to arrange themselves.  If the chippers where bigger and not such a pain when travelling I'd come look after the puddy cats...... next year? As for the money... can you sell anything... is this just a short term glitche? Tomato soup is nice?!


RC - Already said on ** but so excited for you... I remember that wait.  Hope your in this morning so you can enjoy a full day with chip.   


Morning swins, Zuri, sweetpea and mag!


----------



## Skybreeze

RC & RH Thinking of you today! I am sooo excited for you both. Little Chip is very nearly here. 
Good luck!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## AoC

mag108 said:


> AnnofC: I am with you on that. Too much rummaging around has made me a bit quesy about it all....


Thanks, Mags.  I'm glad it's not just me.

Sorry for the lack of personals - I'm chasing my own tail today!


----------



## H&amp;P

Wow busy evening yesterday on here. so where to begin   

RC & RH - Can't wait to hear your news, I am so excited for you.   

Jersey - Which 2 weeks in Aug? On the turkey baster front I have a drawer full of syringes which is what we use when needed   

Shortie - Hope she's in when they come for her today   , so you can have 2 weeks of peace.

LM - Thinking of you over there in sunny Cyprus     

Sweetpea - Of course we remember you. Please don't spend your time thinking what if's about this last cycle, put your time and energy into getting ready and fit for your next go, hope you can get some answers from your follow up with your consultant   It's LM who has the blasts (she has changed user name from Anne G since you last posted)

Mal - My gorgeous friend   , we have positivity in bucket loads for you, your baby was not your only chance, you have 3 good follies and from what I remember you usually get good quality eggs and embryos, it ain't over til the fat lady sings and I ain't singing any time soon. My orange orchid has just come into flower and I am taking that as a positive sign for all you ladies cycling right now.     

Anna - I knew PP had started again but we don't have living so can't watch it, PM me the link though and will see if our rubbish broadband can cope with it, think DH said it comes out on region 1 DVD in Sept.   

Heaps - when do you think you will have you house?


----------



## AoC

Okay, I do have time for some personals....  

Malini, don't apologise.  What you've said chimes so much with how I feel: old and decrepit at 36.  I feel about 50.  And I've wanted a baby since I was 25, too.  I can totally understand your feeling like you've had, or missed, your chance.  

I don't believe it's true, though.  You're grieving for your baby still, sweetheart.  Of course you are.  You didn't let it down, it wasn't your fault, and nothing you have done deserves this kind of punishment - you are NOT being punished.

You are a strong, beautiful, kind and thoughtful lady.  That said, you're entitled to feel weak, ugly, selfish and stupid.  We all do, in this IF crud.  

It's not over till it's over.  And it really isn't over yet.

You have three!  There is still hope, Malini.       

(I've jsut seen you say you're sad but not beaten, but I'll still post this for those shaky moments, ok? )

*punches air*  You made it, RC!  You ROCK!  And RH, you are something special, Sir.    Good luck today, and we're waiting with baited breath!  So happy for you.  

Spuds - bean there, done that, and it does, truly suck.  There IS light at the other end of the tunnel, I swear.  I heartily recommend MoneySavingExpert.com and Approved Food... (google it).

*waving to everyone*

Another swim this pm, if all goes well.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

Can I beg you ladies to PLEASE TRY not to let fertility docs make you feel old! I am probably older than most of you but when I was expecting Monty I was the only one who mentioned my age, to the response on each occasion of "we don't consider 37 to be old". I do hate the way these people heap guilt onto women for "leaving it too late" when plenty of other women (like me) leave it later and are absolutely fine.  

Malini - sweetheart, please hang in there. My sister only had 2 decent sized follies, 2 smaller asnd 1 tiddler but she still ended up with 5 good eggs and 100% fertilisation. I know it's a cliché but it really is quality over quantity every time. It is really tough for you to be going through all this stress so soon after your loss so I am not surprised that this is difficult but please don't give up.   

JoM - fab news; good for you.  

Nix - I am loving the puppy; dogs are fab!

Shortie - hello! I'm quite enjoying the online soap opera of your mad neighbour.  

LM - great news on a fab haul of embies; good luck with ET.  

Izzilu - glad you are off to the Jin; we have seen some stunning successes there!  

Steph - can't believe Miss Vivvy is a year old now!  

Driver - thanks for sending me the sample container; like LW I will do the hidden C test next AF. Unfortunately only just finished this one so it will be a while but will do it then!

Zahida - hi there!  

Louise - hello!  

Calypso Sky - hi!  

Purple - not long now!

Leola - hello  

Heaps - hope BMS is going well!

tracey - sorry BMS is not without problems for you!

RC - good luck today; let us know any news as soon as possible!

Beachy - have a lovely break!

Mag - hello  

Ginger - hello  

GHH - glad DP came back; this IF stuff is HARD on couples; my DP is 7 years younger than me too and it can be tough with baby issues generally. However, I think you'll find he is more than capable of ignoring his friends and he is "old enough" - it's not as if he is 20 or something.

Spuds - kayacking sounds like fun!

Swinny - really hope your test is negative  

AnnaSB - sorry you lost your dad so young  ; DP got pressies from the animals too.

AnnaofC - glad you had a good anniversary.

LadyH - welcome!

Lucy - welcome!

Laura - hope FIL is continuing to recover.  

LW - Toby is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!  

Sweetpea - I think you've received some good feedback here. Hope all goes well!  

Zuri - hope all is well with you and Zuribean!

love to everyone else.


----------



## AoC

Thank you LJ.    Most medicos used to say, "oh, you're very young," when they saw me in my early thirties, then would go through all the things of mine that don't work anymore.  I used to think, "I don't FEEL young anymore," and worry that they weren't taking my situation seriously.  

*smooches* to everyone.


----------



## H&amp;P

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS RC &RH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF


EMILIA JESSICA CHLOE​
9:55am 7lb 5oz​  
Beautiful name​ Lots of Love​ Anne-Marie & James​


----------



## Malini

Congratulations to our golden couple. Welcome Emilia. You are our beacon of hope (along with a special group of beloved babes).
Malini xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Yay!!!! Shall we all post here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239773.0 so that RC can keep all her congrats in one place and print them off for Chip later?


----------



## AoC

I've posted.    AM, I loved your poem.

I'm sniffing in the office - hope everyone assumes it's hayfever!


----------



## popsi

OMG !!!! 

How amazing ... a little chippete and what a beautiful name... oh RC and RH i am       tears of joy for you both xxx

will post on other thread in a min... 

love to you all.. just bought a new laptop and cant set it up !!!      so on my chug along desktop now 


oh i am so happy for the arsy's xxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Chip is a Chipette!!!!!!! 

Many, many congratulations RC & RH and lots of love and hugs all round, especially to Emilia Jessica Chloe        

        

Love Izzi & John


----------



## sunshineamsterdam

Hello girls, sorry to barge into your thread but I am searching for some info on "dr" Penny's clinic in Athens, SERUM.

I have heard so much about it, good things, and I am looking into maybe doing IVF there. Has any of you girls done any fertility treatment over there? If yes, how were they? What kind of cost can I expect and do they freeze embryo's aswell? Do they do assisted hatching?
The alternative for us is to do IVF with donor eggs, would they offer that option too?

I would appreciate any advice from you 

Thank you kindly


----------



## H&amp;P

Sunshine - you would be better off trying here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235450.0 , some girls on here have used serum for a particular blood test but I don't think anyone has cycled there. Hope you get the info you need from the other thread.


----------



## sunshineamsterdam

Driver, thanks, I will check out the link. 
Cheers & good luck to you


----------



## Malini

Morning all (evening to you!),

Well it is sunny day here (somewhat assume that this is the status quo) and I see that many of you too are enjoying sunshine but I'll bet it could hail, thunder and storm over our RC and RH and they'd never notice.

AOC - I think I've seen you ******* about your swim.  You go woman and ta for your message.  It means a lot to me to share this cold, harsh journey with you but I wish you didn't have to feel these feelings. Every single kind word said to me on here is my storage of sunshine for days like yesterday (sort of like Frederick the mouse).  And I hear you about the docs and age 

LJ - The doc told me yesterday that I was still a babe (I think he meant young but I took it to mean something else and ended up choking on tears as I giggled).  I feel great confusion about how my feminist beliefs and pressures have left me with a biological predicament that no amount of legislation or equality endeavours will be able to undo and it sucks.  I am happy you're not part of this club (and likewise for anyone else) but I wish being a woman and 20-something was different so more women could escape this hell. Thank you for reminding me of your sister's story.

Izzilu and Mag - You're both right and I am praying for one for me and one for each and everyone of us on the site.

ASB - Thanks for the      We're actually staying at a minimalist apartment-hotel and not going anywhere near the Strip til my Dad arrives on Sunday and then we are staying at an apt/hotel near there.  I like having a fridge and we picnic lunch.  Truthfully, it is an excuse to shop in North American grocery stores and eat the things I miss.  The glam and glitz of LV doesn't sit well with my mood atm and most of the Strip is still not non-smoking.

Driver - Hi hun.  How's that foot?  Unfortunately, I don't have a good fertilization track record but every cycle is different so here's hoping. Thank you for your amazing co-ordination on behalf of us - I love your choices.

Heaps - Your PM and words on here to me mean an awful lot.  Sorry this is a brief note by return but hubby and I are going to get out there and pretend we're on holiday.

Mash - I so wish I could help with the housesitting and cats and I am hoping for a solution to strike when you least suspect it will.  Thanks for the tangerines and hope.  

Laura - Luv, it is hot out there so I sincerely hope you've taken that hat off but I love the sentiment.  I have my own positive hat back on, so you can slack for a bit.

Shortie - Have they taken her off and did the Estate Agent come round today?  Hope you are getting some rest.

Sweetpea - I really appreciate your thoughts.  And I read your post and hope that getting it out there helped you - I know venting here helps me. 

Calypso -    for MILs who don't think.  Mine told me that 'women these days on the pill are making it difficult for themselves' and I so wanted to say, 'it is your sons who want all the fun without the commitment who are as much to blame' but I held my tongue.  Wish I hadn't!

and someone came on and asked about TCM herbs.  I am on them and have been for about a year.  The person I see specializes in endo (fortunately not my problem) and I think it has made a difference but there doesn't seem to be a dramatic cure for aging eggs.

To so many more a    and lots of   .  You are all so special to me.

Malini xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Malini - just read your post.  I know you are dissapointed with the number of follies but as the others have said it only takes one good egg.  you will be in my prayers tonight and I am sending you all the positive vibes I can muster.  Hang on in there hun    

Sweetpea - pls don't beat yourself up, you made the right decsion at the time given the circumstances.  Keep positive and try and focus on your next tx cycle
 
RC&RH massive congrats on the safe arrival of wee chipetted aka Emila - its great to have some good news on the thread    

Izz hun I know you want to get started with your tx cycle sooner rather than later but september will be here before you know it.

Jersey hon - I know the feeling of having no money, we are still paying off the cost of our private cycle from April last year.  

Shorite you neighbour is truly    .  we finally met our new ones (the ones with the barking dogs) - they seem really nice but are moving in with 4 kid, 2 dogs and 2 cats into a 3 bedroom house!!!! 

Hi LJ, LW, Shellie, Calypso, AOC, driver, heaps, popsi, steph joy and everyone else (so crap at persos)

AFM - started feeling tired and headachey again but have developed a throat infection too top it all off.  Bit the bullet told my new line manager that I am having fertility treatment and he was fine about taking time off so feeling less stressed.


----------



## Züri

RC and RH so over the moon for you both, your pics of ** are fantastic - so emotional, finally you have got your dream and what a gorgeous little girl with a gorgeous name xxx


Malini hang in there hoping with all my might that things go your way x


I haven't a cats in hell chance of doing personals, I am busier at the moment than i think I have EVER experienced in my life and it's a struggle to read two pages back let alone them all


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Just a quick post before I go in the shower.  
Malini so sorry you only have 3 follicles.  I     you get 3 cracking top notch eggs.
RC is your baby here yet ?  I am impatient.  Feels likes we have been waiting for ever.
GHH Glad you and DP are talking things through.  Sending you both     
Tracey me and my DH have used the turkey blaster before when we were ttc after one of my many endo ops.  Turkey basters rock !!
Izzilu Oh Letrozole pro tocol thats a new one.     its the one for you.
Sweetpea sounds like you have been through the mill a bit lately, sending you     
Shortie Boo to your mental neighbour
Calypso I have sent you my cookie recipe.
SObrrody, heaps, purps, driver, laurab, little jenny, Zuri, ZahidaE, Spuds, Skybreeze and anyone else I have missed sending you all     

As always take care
Ginger Baby


----------



## Ourturn

RC & RH - huge congrats on the safe arrival of Emelia! So she was a chippette after all   

Anne - good luck for tomorrow

Malini - sounds good. Suprised about the smoking on the strip! 

Driver - will pm you the link

Zahida - glad you feel better!

Hi Zuri et all. Shattered after a long day
laters
x


----------



## mag108

CONGRATS TO RC AND RH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF EMILIA JESSICA CHLOE.
What a beautiful name xxxx to you both!


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies 

Congratulations RC and RH, fantastic news!    

Malini, 3 follies is great news, please stay strong and focused, alot can happen in one day   

Jo, how was the scan?

Zahida, hang on in there 

I have just had the news back from Serum that I have tested POSITIVE for hidden chlamydia. Not sure what happens now as I don't want to be taking anything whilst breast feeding. 

LW xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - bummer....maybe that's what effected your egg quality? But in theory you shouldn't have been able to stay pregnant! What was your result (number followed by number to the power of another number) . Do you mind if I post your result on the C thread and see what the experts say? How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

Anna x


----------



## sweetpea74

Evening Ladies and HUGE CONGRATULATIONS RC & RH on the birth of your beautiful daughter, and what a beautiful name too! Well done guys.     


I just wanted to say a big thank-you for all your replies and positive thoughts; it really has helped just putting it down and I'm kinda feeling a bit better today, looking forward to the follow-up on friday so I can ask all the questions and then hopefully come away with a plan for the next tx...fingers crossed eh?!


Hey there Little-Jenny and thank you for your words, you're right, it is easy to forget that we are all still young women, just because we're older in fertility terms we are still blinking young and should never forget that! We have all our lives ahead of us.


Hey there GingerB and thanks too for your positivity - hope you enjoyed your shower.


Evening Malini (or is it daytime there still now?) Glad to see your dad is coming over, will that be for support for you? GOOD LUCK with your next scans, remember its PMA all the way!   


Thanks Zahida, it is hard not to think about the what-ifs, especially for me cause I'm a gemini and change my mind ALL the time! Can I ask what tx you are going through as you mention your sis is having scans at the same time as you? (hope you dont mind me asking and feel free to tell me if I'm being cheeky!   ..)


Hello LauraB, hows the chippers?


Hi Driver and ta for remembering me and for pointing out its LM now - I wonder how she's getting on?? How are you and how's your foot?


Hey jersey and any luck with house-sitting/crossovers? It always happens like that, nothing and then everything all at once!


Hiya Popsi and how's your gorgeous princess?


Did you swim today AoC? Must be pretty cold in those rivers up there surely? 


To everyone else hope you're all having a lovely relaxing evening!


bye for now, Sweetpea


----------



## Ourturn

Sweetpea - was sorry to hear about your latest update, your sis being pg must be so hard     Good luck with the follow up
x


----------



## Overthemoon

AnnaSB, yes, it may have affected egg quality so in theory if I'm treated my own eggs might be up to playing again. The interesting thing is that Jinemed gave me antibiotics to take after EC up to ET so I took them for 5 days. Just got off the phone to Penny and she thinks this may have made implantation possible, I guess we'll never know but Toby is an absolute miracle for sure. Yes please ask the experts on the C thread. I turned 36 last month. Penny is sending the results over tomorrow so I'll give you the number then. She says it's a low positive but she asked the lab to retest as she was so surprised I tested positive at all.


Nice to see you back on the thread sweetpea   

LW xxx


----------



## Spuds

RC & RH 


Have waited so long to do this post - am sooo emotional about the arrival of baby Emelia Jessica Chloe and so very proud of you both      she really is the most amazing baby girl with the most amazing Mum n Dad - what can we say except a huge                                        



All our love and best wishes


Spuds and Mr Spuds and Moggs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls 


Thanks for your posts xxx


Driver - its 13-28 August we are off xx can we tempt you )


Laurab - u r booked with the gang next year 


Hellooo sweatpea xx thanks for your msge love


Mal - I wish I could come and give you a massive hug in a huge orange fleecy blanket thing - hang on in there girl           


Sausage - thank you xxx will look those up xxxx


LJ hellooo lovey - nice to hear from you xxx


I know Ive missed someone and I cant get back to the flippin msge - am sorry and thanks cos I will be looking that up too 


Sending loads of PMA to all of us - what a fantastic day - sleep tight Chipette and God bless   


Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jersey - will get back to you, but would struggle for the full fortnight, we might be able to do a week though if that was any use to you 

Malini -   

Lightweight - I am shocked you have tested positive  , will text you to arrange a date as I am ready to come a calling

*Must be quick so sorry no more personals, I am only on to give you an LM update.*

*They have 5 grade 1's and 5 grade 2's and are having ET tomorrow evening at 8pm    *

*So looks like they will be at Dogus until after midnight tomorrow their time.*


----------



## Spuds

WOW !!!! GO LM              


Driver      a week would be lovely if you can xx no pressure though xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## IzziLu

Wow, fantastic news for LM, I'll be keeping absolutely everything crossed for tomorrow       

Thanks for bringing us the update Driver   

Spuds     have PMd you   

LW, can't believe you've tested positive, that seems to fly in the face of everything we've been led to believe about hidden C    It will be interesting to see what the knowledgable girls over on the C thread have to say about it    What did Penny have to say about treatment given that you're breast feeding?   

Sweetpea - glad you're feeling a bit better sweetie   

Zahida - well done for telling your line manager - that must be a weight off your mind   

Malini, sending you lots of             

Evening AnnaSb, Mags, GB, Zuri and everyone else   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Züri

LM thats great news! so excited for you x


LW very interesting you tested for hidden C - I have a feeling i'd test positive due to the fact I know I have had it and it likely is the cause of my knackered tubes - but then i've not had any egg quality issues, would certainly be interested to know if i have and might look into it next year


Jersey how are you settling in over there?


So so knackered at the moment, just finished my second shift of work, all day in the office then home to work on other freelance work, at the moment if feels like my life is just far too busy, will be so relieved to go on holiday in 2 weeks, its very much needed - apart from that and a hectic weekend in the UK all is fine this end


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all  

so sorry I have been a rubbish poster, just been so busy, my little dinky dot is 1 today  how did that happen  have a busy day planned with   family party/cake/candles etc, now all arranged around the football though!  can't stop as must go get some Zzzzs!

Just wanted to say -

sooooooo happy for you RC & RH, have seen the photos of you and Chipolata on ** and they made me cry my eyes out, have felt so emotional this week (end of an era/major milestone etc) and the pics of you RC crying to see your gorgeous girl bought back that feeling I got when I first saw V too after such a long struggle to get her, such happy relieved tears.   Has been an amazing year - we waited a long time for her but she is everything we could wish for in a child and so much more - she is our world  Looking forward to whatever comes next! 

Your beautiful Emilia is such a lucky little girl to have such a wonderful couple for her Mummy and Daddy, I just know that you will be such a happy little family together and can't wait to meet her on day soon! Please could you send me your postal address when you get a mo? 

LM - I know you won't be reading this but thinking of you loads on this your ET day, soon be home and PUPO with your precious cargo!   

Malini - thinking of you and hoping so much that you have golden eggs in those follicles, hang in there hon!   

Lots of luck to everybody else who is cycling right now   

LW - so sorry your test came back positive  can I ask a personal question - how did you get your menstrual blood tested? or have you already got AF back? with the BF I only got my AF back in March, hope that you can get it sorted without interfering with your BF   

Will have a crack at the list soon as I get some time! 

Lots of love to all!


----------



## Ourturn

LW - Here is what Agate said:
"well.... lots of ladies do have chlamydia and have babies all the time... when they've done studies on pg ladies, the % who test + for C (ordinary test) is pretty high... but the typical pg lady tends to be a lot younger (i.e., fertile) than some of us on here... lots of babies are still born with chlamydia that needs treating.    its such a VERY common infection.  

Personally, I would GUESS that whether it stops you becoming/staying pg, depends on how many other issues you've got (i.e., if you are very fertile, C probably isn't going to harm your chances as much as someone who is subfertile for other reasons as well), how your immune system deals with C (my GUESS is that's probably largely genetic - as to whether it results in loads of inflammation, NKas, TNFa, scarring etc), and how long you've harboured it for (giving it a chance to infiltrate deeply into your tissues, say, and presumably meaning that its a strain that is particularly resistant as its survived years of attack by your immune system but still hasn't been killed off)." 

Agate has a scientific background and is incredibly knowlegable around immunes so I trust her judgement. Glad you are speaking to Penny directly. My result was a very low positive, but for me explained my history of mc, immunes and the fact I had my longest pg whilst on antibiotics. It sounds like the C may have hammered your eggs but left the rest of you unscathed, allowing you to carry a pg to term. I'm sure another lady tested +ive after having a baby (trouble ttc no2) so it will definately be worth treating IF you 2nd test is +ive 

Heaps - Penny is collating info but has not done any studies, her priority is getting women like me pg. But everything I have read about it points to the fact it is a valid test. Penny makes no money on the test and gives telephone consults for free, ladies on the serum board rave about her. 
LM - way to go!!!     

Sorry no more perso's snuck on at work
Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all - can only do a quickie as I have a report I HAVE to get in the post by the end of today....    RC and RH - congratulations on the birth of Emilia (will she be Milly for short, like my Milly!) Fab news. Can't wait to see photos on **.    Malini -      for you. It is just so stressful this isn't it? I hate it hate it hate it. And I hate that you are going through this too.    Yesterday's scan wasn't as positive for me - out of 6 follies only 4 have grown much, and only 2 of those are a decent size. So I'm stimming for another 2 days to see if the other 2 will catch up, but it may be a 2 horse race. I was disappointed yesterday, but need to remind myself that it's better than I hoped for. And LJ's post about her sister only having 2 decent sized follies has helped. (thanks LJ!)      Spuds -         Zahida - hope all going ok with you - glad your manager is ok about time off (DP's manager isn't and has told him he can't take time off. DP actually asked if it was 'necessary' for him to be there for EC.   )    love to you all - sorry, will ctach up later,  jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

don't know what happened about the spacing....sorry!


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo Macmillan said:


> don't know what happened about the spacing....sorry!


  I keep having problems with the formatting not working on here at the moment. Sorry you were disappointed at your scan, sent you a PM   

Malini - Do you have a scan today?    Foot is doing well thanks, going to try a 5 mile walk this evening, wish me luck 

LM - Thinking of you today, it will be a long day for you waiting until 8pm for your precious embryo(s) to come home   

Zuri - Where you off on your hols? 

Shorts - has your neighbour been carted off yet?

Zahida - Glad you told your manager, it does make things easier, mine has been really supportive (for a bloke, his wife is a nurse so thinks that helps and they have friends who have been through IVF)

Ginger - Cookie recipe? Were you posting when I attempted to make Cookies at Xmas from the Hummingbird Cook Book, when I took them out of the oven I just had one big lump where all the individual cookies had just merged into one (the birds liked it though  )

Mash - We wouldn't be able to come out to Jersey until at least 14th Aug due to my work timetable so don't think we would be able to help as we would really need to get there before you went away. 

Heaps - You free for a fruit juice (well you can have coffee  ) on 13th July? And anyone else around Horwich / Bolton area 

LW - So shocked you tested positive, hope you are feeling Ok about it, hey you've got lovely Toby so all is well and you are my proof that you can get and stay pregnant with C. 

RC & RH - I am loving your ** photo's.  When will you be allowed home?

AFM not doing great on the anti biotics, tried 2 different ways of taking them but the morning ones are meaking me feel really sick (I am sure the work cleaner now thinks I'm pregnant, oh the irony of it)


----------



## AoC

You're welcome, Mal, and thanks.    I swear everytime you say something it strikes such a chord with me!  Couldn't agree more about the disconnect between the feminist imperitive and the biological one.  It leaves me feeling betrayed, on dark days.

Hi Zahida - glad your manager was understanding - if they are, it makes tx so much less stressful!

LW, I'm sorry you tested positive.    

Hi Sweetpea.  Yeah, it's pretty darn cold.  Although it's stopped being actively painful since we've had the sun lately.  I could touch the bottom for most of the length I swim this time, which I couldn't last week.... we need some rain!  Three things help me with coping with the cold water - I'm, to quote RC, a fat bird and the insulation helps; I do a lot of outdoor swimming and deliberately try to acclimitise myself, and I always visualise it being much colder than it actually is, so when I get in, my brian's surprised it's not arctic!  *g*

Thanks for the LM update, Driver!  How fantastic!!!  ANd I hate ironies like that - hugs.

Happy Birthday to Vivvy, Steph!  (I was wondering that about A/F blood and LW, too, Steph! )

*waving to everyone*


----------



## Züri

Can't believe little Vivvy is 1! where has that year gone?


Driver we are off to the Maldives - we are going 5 years to the date we last went when we decided to start trying for a family so it's a nice close to the last 5 years - and I can not wait - we have both been so busy and run ragged lately, we need this break badly


Jo i hope those other follies catch up over the next 2 days


x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies    

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages - RH and I have been overwhelmed with your kind  thoughts and messages and we are grateful for everyone of them.     

I will try and pop back later to do some proper persos, but I am finding it impossible not to just keep staring at our little miracle. I  know I'm biased, but she is just perfect.

Have to say   to Vivvy who, along with her Mum and Dad was the inspiration for our tandem tx.

Love and         to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hiya RC. Lovely to see you. So glad you're well after the scary last few weeks. A cuddle for your E.

Zahida - Sorry you're feeling poorly. Hope your sis is doing ok.

LM - So much love, care and wishes being sent to you all the way from LV.

Jo - Darling woman. I hate it hate it too and wish you hadn't had that disappointment but I'll stay hopeful for you. Grr to DP's work.

Sweetpea - Good you're feeling optimistic about consult. Dad is supposedly coming to help us but truthfully he is too selfish a man to understand what that might involve. All the same, it will be good to see him and he is entertaining as long as I agree with him.

Zuri - Take it easy where you can and visualise that hols.

Driver - Good luck with the walk. That's rubbish about feeling so rotten on the anti-bs.

Oh AOC - Me too. A hug for your next dark day, may it never come. One day I'd very much like to meet you. In the meantime I am focussing on a feminism that celebrates the differences and magical qualities of being a woman, amongst women, and not being equivalent to a man but deserving of equal respect.

Hiya Heaps, Izzilu, ASB, Steph (happy birthday Vivvy) , Mash  and Ginger Baby.

Afm bloods at 8am and scan at 1030am LV time today.

Scared.
Malini xxx


----------



## Han72

Holy [email protected]!!!

Chip was a Chipolata, Vivvy is 1 and Malini has 3+ potential mini-Malini's! As Erykah would say, "what a day, what a day!"  Gutted I couldn't get on yesterday for RC and RH's "day of truth" but going to hop over to ** for the pics of Emilia (SUCH a beautiful name!  )

Malini sweetie - I know you were disappointed with 3 but thos littluns do still have a chance to catch up but even if they don't, my mate got preg with a single, day 2, 2 cell embie at a clinic which is NOWHERE near as good as SIRM....      for the scan and bloods today honey!

Drives - sorry the ab's are making you    Hope it wears off soon      And yup that's ironic all right!    Bit like me panicking about my cousin's E2 levels and then she gets preg on that cycle. FFS!!!


Zuri - enjoy the Maldives hon!


Jo -        that those follies will all still be going strong!  What is UP with DP's employers? How DARE they refuse him leave for something as important as this!   
LM - Fab news babes, good luck for ET!        


Sorry no more persos, gotta check my boards and am delirious from lack of sleep (thanks to the 5 am pee call, I drag myself out of bed, pull on whatever clothes I can find and stumble outside with madam who promptly decides that actually she doesn't want to pee, she wants to play!) 


Love and      to all!


xxx


----------



## IzziLu

RC - lovely to 'see' you   I'm sure you can't take your eyes off gorgeous Emilia - is she swaddled in her fabulous new blanket?    Love the ticker   

LM - know you're not reading but thinking of you and have everything crossed as promised (getting a bit of cramp in my toes   )        

Jo - keeping positive for you,    those stragglers will catch up and if not you've still got two good'uns - like you say LJ's sis's story is an inspiration        

Driver - so sorry the antib's are still causing you trouble   I'm dreading them   

Steph - Happy Birthday to Vivvy    (all the best people are Cancerian     ) Hope you have a lovely day celebrating   

Ooh Zuri, the Maldives, how fantastic, I've always fancied going there    That has got to be the most chill-out holiday destination in the world!   

Mal and AoC - I could never put it as eloquently as either of you but I fully sympathise with your sentiment. My career in my 'single' life was not really conducive to coupledom so when I met DH I decided to retrain because I felt it was important to have a career.  It wasn't until fully qualified that we started trying for a family and now I suffer from all the usual 'what if's' and consequently resent my job    Ooh sorry that was a bit of a moan   

Mal - all the best for your bloods and scan today        

Meant to say Laura, thanks for the encouragement re the Jinny, I must admit I have every faith in their abilities   

Nix    at Tish's 5am capers... poor you     

  Heaps, AnnaSB, Spuds, Cal, Shortie and everyone else.

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just a quickie to say      for your scan today Malini. I will be thinking of you.        Finished my report, so i'm off home now. No more work until after EC (ET if I get that far   ). Dilemma - do I watch the footy (with a hot water bottle) or lie in the sun and top up my tan while warning the old ovaries    love to you all,  jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

IzziLu said:


> Driver - so sorry the antib's are still causing you trouble  I'm dreading them


 think they affect everyone differently, DH is fine and isn't even taking the anti nausea drugs.  Did you get them ordered?

Nix - Loving the Tish stories 

*I sent Anne all our love and just got a reply back saying they were watching the footie before setting off for the clinic  and sends her love to all and thanks you all for the good wishes and positive vibes.  *

*Jo - A few days off for EC & ET (I'm being positive for you and keeping the text orange), enjoy the sunshine this afternoon    *

*Malini -    I love your's and AOC's eloquence, wish i could write as well.  *

*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY to lovely ickle Vivvy  *


----------



## IzziLu

That figures, I expect my DH'll be fine and I'll be sick as a dawwwg      Nope, not ordered...still waiting for a quote from Yasser and I'm in the office today so haven't been able to send a chaser    Will sort it out tomorrow when I'm working from home again


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> One day I'd very much like to meet you. In the meantime I am focussing on a feminism that celebrates the differences and magical qualities of being a woman, amongst women, and not being equivalent to a man but deserving of equal respect.


Well said, and back atcha.  If you're ever up Lakes way...

I'm sorry the anti-Bs are such ********, Driver.  

As long as you have fun and warm the ovaries, Jo, I don't think it matters!  Good luck!

Finished work a bit early today and went home - caught the last ten mins of the match and then pottered in the garden. I finished a critique of a 115,000 words MS which has been bugging me, so now I've just got to re-settled the vast quantities of house plants we've suddenly acquired (long story) and dish dinner out of the slow cooker!


----------



## T0PCAT

Malini - hope blod tests and scans go ok today     

Jo Hun - keep positive, there are quite a few ladies who have got BFP with only a few follicles.  

Zuri - a trip to the Maldives just what the doctor ordered.  I'd love to go there someday.  

Driver - I hope you start to feel better soon and thanks for the update about LM.  

Nix     for tish's antics one my cats woke me up at 2.50am the other morning purring in my face wanting to be let out.  DH forgot to leave the bedroom door ajar

RC    for you RH and wee Emilia. 

LW - sorry to hear about you testing +ve for hidden C.  

Hi to everyone else 

Sweetpea have will send u a pm

AFM - feeling better today, getting nervous about the blood test on Friday.


----------



## Overthemoon

Hi lovelies   


Just a quick note to say thank you to everyone for your support. I'm surprised about the hidden c but wouldn't change a thing now we have Toby, he is the most amazing miracle. It may have adversely affected my egg quality and we will both take antibiotics and retest once I have finished breast feeding at 6 months or before. The result was 8.1x10^4 copies/ug DNA. I am still bleeding from the birth hence being able to provide a sample of uterine blood. AnnaSB, please can you direct me to the expert's thread? It would be interesting to see if any of our other ladies with babies also test positive. I know of one other who has had 3 children and multiple m/c who has just tested positive.


Lots of luck PUPO LM      


Follie growing orange vibes to Zahida, Jo and Malini      


Happy Birthday Vivvy       


Love and hugs to everyone


LW xxxx


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies, 

Been away for a few days and so much has happened!

RC &RH congrats on the beautiful Emilia, she is just adorabl;e!

Mal hunny, remember all babies are made from only one folly!      for a golden one for you! and Jo D hunny you too!!

LM and J oooh I guess you'll be PUPO now! big hugs thinking of you xxx

Steph cannot believe your little dot is one!!! many congratulations! she is beautiful!

AnnaSB hunny can you PM me the link to private practice please!

Sorry ladies brain has gone to mush after reading so many pages, hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver -  I was pretty bad on the doxy..developed acid reflux a week in. Have you tried taking the antisickness the moment you wake, then waiting an hour+ until you take the doxy with breakfast? I found this worked best for me...still felt sickey in the mornings but not as bad before I took the pills this way. 
Do you mind e-mailing Purps the link I sent you? I've deleted it

Purps - the quality isn't great, I had to keep it quite small on the screen, but I just wanted the 1st one as I have the others series linked on living. The 1st episode is quite upsetting though, you may not want to watch it.

Happy Birthday Vive!

Was it et for lm today?   

Malini - hope scan went well   

Zuri - Maldives! wow!

RC - Are you still in 7th heaven?

Nix - welcome to the world of dog ownership  Benj does that all the time and he's 17 months!

Zahida - good luck with the bloods   

LW Here is the thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.1080
When you post ask for the opinions of Agate or Dianne. Your result is slightly higher than mine was (5.5 x10 to the power of 3) The fact you managed to carry a pg to term gives me hope.

Hi Shortie, Steph, Heaps, Anna, Izzi, Calyspso, Gingerbaby et all

Work had a world cup event on. Showed the game on a huge projector, put on great bbq food and lots of drink (shame I had to drive). Not normally into football, but there was a great atmosphere and really enjoyed it

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Thanks Anna, I remember the end of the last series so was going to be emotional! will series link the rest too!

Just texted LM and she is now PUPO with two lovely blasts on board and on 3 hrs bed rest!

Xxx


----------



## Züri

Congrats being PUPO LM and 2 blasts too!!


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - just pm'd you with an idea..you may need a higher dose of the antisickness (as did Dianne's dh) 

Purps - good, I didn't want you getting freaked out! I was dying to know what happened to Violet and the baby. 

Thanks for the update

LM - congrates PUPO lady!


----------



## sweetpea74

good evening ladies, another hot and steamy day eh?


Well congratulations LM you PUPO lady, hope you're resting up good and proper now this eve, make the most of it and put those feet up!   


Here's lots of    for you both Mal and Jo, as the girls keep saying it does only take the one so just concentrate on that and I'm sending you lots of growing vibes   . Hope you can agree with your old man mal while he's there, at least it'll be a bit of distraction?


Hope you're enjoying parenthood RC & RH, can totally understand you cant take your eyes off your little one - she is a little miracle!


Crazy stuff all this hidden C isnt it ladies but sounds like a bit of a breakthrough in infertility terms, so glad there's a thread for it - these forums are just amazing for info sharing!


wow good mantra AoC, I should remember that thinking the water is gonna be colder idea next time i get into the sea here in wales where its always blinkin freeeezing! and you and Malini are both sooo good with words.....


Congrats Stephjoy on your little Vivvy's first birthday! Time really flies doesnt it?


Driver sorry to hear the anti b's are making you sick, hope it soon wears off...


Well ladies I'm off, just had a shower and knacked as I've done circuit training this eve which is always a killer but at least I feel like I've done some sort of exercise! 


Thank you so much for your welcome back ladies, I am astounded by how supportive everyone is and its really helping me feel less 'alone' in all this malarchy where I'm surrounded by a group of freinds who all have kids (including my twin brother who has two boys) and now my little sis (she's due in two weeks). But hey ho - life goes on eh?


Night night


Sweetpea


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Well done RC, so chuffed for you I am welling up. Love the name bet shes gorgeous.
Sweetpea Hope you are feeling better, sending you   
Malini Sending you   , Hope you have brill eggs
LM hope your Et went okay and you are now PUPO. Sending you   to
Zuri enjoy your hols, have you got room for a little one, can I come too !!
Jo Hope the other follicles catch up. Grow you little buggers grow
Driver I post on north East thread on one I started saying anyone having treatment at Queen Elizabeth in gateshead. Will post my cookie recipe again at the bottom of here for you.
Steph Happy birthday to Vivvy
Anna,SoBroody, Purps, Heaps, Calypso and everyone else Hi

Heres my cookie recipe for you all to enjoy 
Makes 32
125g unsalted butter
150 soft brown sugar at room temp
125g chunky peanut butter
1 egg lightly beaten
150g plain flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
125g unsalted peanuts. I had trouble getting unsalted ones so got some pale skin unsalted peanuts from Holland and Barret

Beat the butter and sugar in a mixing bowl until pale and creamy. Then stir in the peanut butter a little at a time, Then stir in the beaten egg a little at a time. Then stir in the flour a bit at a time. Then stir in the baking powder. Then stir in the peanuts a little at a time.

Drop 1.5 teaspoonfuls of the mixture on to 3 lightly oiled baking trays, leaving 5cm gaps between each cos they spread whilst cooking.

Then flatten the moulds slightly and bake in the centre of a preheated over 190 (375), gas mark 5 for 10 to 12 mins until they are golden round the edges. Depending on the size of your oven I usually bake 1 tray at a time. Leave to cool for 2 mins and then transfer to a wire rack to cool.

Then make youself a nice cuppa and enjoy your cookies























Take care Ginger Baby


----------



## laurab

LM - WOO hoo!! Brilliant news. When are you home!


Jo -    COme on follies grow!


Malini - I ate a carrot and a tangerine for you today.   


Stpeh - Loved chatting to Vivy earlier!   


Nix - Naughty doggie!



Just home from college, last one, bit tipsey!


----------



## Spuds

Evening all   


First and foremost - a massive       to little Vivvy xxxxx




Mal, Sausage, Izzi - I really do share in the feminist/career/baby trauma stuff - just wish I could put it as eloquently as you lot xx - I get soo cross because my Mum had me when she was 20 and skint and I spent my whole life making sure I was independent and had a career and enough money to have children.....now I'm spending my last dime in making them - ironic hey     meanwhile my 24 year old step daughter pops out two from the age of 20 and so the cycle starts again ..weird....


LM - sending you sooooooo much        and       


Izzi n Driver - pmd you about possible cat sit - thanks girls xxxx


Zuri xxxxxx - I love Jersey  it is fabulous xxx do you think you will ever get back on a visit - reckon Ian owes you a drink ey 


Am exhausted today but over the last wobble me thinks    


LB - mines a pint   


Love to all our fab team
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## mag108

yes ladies me too of the generation who looked for something different than early adult yrs spent child rearing!
My ma had 7! Some only 11mths apart. Chaotic crazy house and I clearly recall saying to myself 'she's got it too hard, I'll do it differently'. These were the days when women stopped working when they got married (Ireland). When, once women gave birth they were 'unclean' in the eyes of the church and had to have a special service. When there was little idea or concern for womens health.


In trying to 'have a life' I did just that. Brought up a 'good catholic girl' went out of my way not to get pg. Took a while to meet my man, being tryin hard ever since.....


LM: so so happy for you hun, really not far to go now!
x


----------



## Spuds

Mags


----------



## IzziLu

LM's PUPO      Two perfect blasts, look after your precious cargo sweetie               

Nite nite all


----------



## H&amp;P

Have I missed anyone offering to do RC's collection, Anne asked on a text, I know sometimes the posts then get deleted so didn't want to miss it?


----------



## popsi

morning girls... Driver i was wondering if i had missed it too xx

LM great news about being PUPO darling xx will text you now

love to everyone else, sunshine gone for today hope its back soon xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

for Mag


----------



## calypso-sky

any anyone else who needs some


----------



## Jumanji

Is anyone doing a collection for RC?  If nobody has volunteered I am happy to take it on so, if nobody else is doing it, PM me if you want to take part and I'll send my bank account details to you.


----------



## AoC

WOOO HOOO! LM!!!!  You're PUPO, lady!  

*waving to all*


----------



## Little Me

Only me!!! Just nipped out for a bit of lunch and found a cafe that gave us their wireless password ;-)
absolutely no chance of reading/ catching up though on this iPhone 

Mal I wish u  all the luck in the world xxxxx

**** y I know we've texted but soo happy for u and RH on little Emilia xxx

also AM- thanks so much Hun for being official poster xx

but ladies we both want to thank u all from the bottom of our hearts for all your support and kind wishes/ texts. Xxxx
I will do my best to catch up when I get home next Thursday 

Well, for the first time ever I have 2 mini Greens onboard and we already love them so much- I'm praying that this is it for us - I will be the happiest girl in the world xx

well that's it for now as I want to do a quick jinny post but I'm fine and having a lovely time

lots of love n hugs to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon girlies   

I thought it was supposed to be a scorcher today but it's all cloudy and muggy here!   

Jo - what did you go for in the end yesterday... sunshine of footie?    Some of these for you          

Zahida - glad you're feeling better, good luck with the blood test tomoz   

LW - your result was very similar to mine (7.1 x10*4), I understand that's a medium result but it doesn't seem to give any accurate indication about how quickly it will shift   

AoC - how's the daily swim going? 115,000 work critique?   

Purps - hope you weren't too busy in Scotland - shouldn't you be starting to take it easy now?     

AnnaSB - glad you enjoyed the footie atmosphere at work - our office went like the Marie Celeste yesterday afternoon 'cos everyone went home or to the pub to watch   

GB - thanks for putting up that recipe... will have to try it sometime    

  Spuds - how're you doin'?   

Mags      

Malini - how goes it in LV?          

And lots of            for our PUPO lady LM - lovely to hear from you sweetie and glad it's all going so well - enjoy the rest of your hols!   

    for RC, RH & Emilia 

  Driver, Heaps, Zuri, Sweetpea, Laura, Popsi, Cal, LJ and everyone else 

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

LM - I know we've been texting but just wanted to say how happy i am for you and Jase. You are now officially PUPO. Wishing you a super speedy 2WW and a lovely present(s) at the end gorgeousness       

Steph - My goodness how quickly has that year gone    Hope Vivvy had an amazing day    
Mal           

LW    Posted on the C thread. Hope you're ok and baby Toby is doing well.

Better dash as just bobbed on at work and i'll be getting    if they catch me surfing   

Love to you all and sorry for no perso's but here's lots of           for you all


----------



## AoC

LM - lovely to see you!  I know just what you mean about loving them already - I am SO GLAD you've got this far.  So wonderful.   

Heaps, your bit about RC enjoying being a Mum gave me goosebumps.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry no time for personals but can I just ask anyone who is my ******** friend.  Did you get a request to 'like' lendwithcare.

I am trying to get my head round ******** and I can't work out if it did what I wanted to or not.


----------



## Malini

LM - Ohh, I am so excited for you and J. Wishing you every drop of luck in the world.

Jo - Go follies. Hope they are enjoying the English sunshine.

Zahida - You too. Hope things are going to plan.

Heaps and Tracey - Hoping madly for you both.

Thanks for asking after me: 4 follies on the Right, the Left isn't playing - they were 14,14,17 and 17 so stimmed last night and will trigger today for EC (called ER here) on Sat. Lining is 12mm so lots to be grateful about but of course I had wished for more.

Will enjoy the reduced jabs today and none tomorrow so going for a hike in Utah.

Lots of love to you all,
Malini xxx

PS Thanks LJ. Will be in touch asap.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies   



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Heaps, your bit about RC enjoying being a Mum gave me goosebumps.


Me too - I still find that I can't quite believe it.  

I feel awful that I haven't been able to catch up as there is so much going on at the moment and the support and love you have shown us has been unbelievable. I really hope once we get home I can read back properly and do proper persos.  

In the meantime, please accept lots of        ,        and love for everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC.  Nobody is expecting you to do personals when you have just had a baby.

Malini.  Those sound like good results to me.  Try and just take each day as it comes.  Good luck for ER.  Does that mean George Clooney will be doing the collection!
Thanks for hoping for me but I am expecting nothing.


----------



## Malini

Ohhh Tracey that'd be good!! But alas it is Dr Sher who we reckon has had a hair transplant since Jan. Hope he doesn't google his name. I know what you mean about expectations for ourselves, but nonetheless I'll hope.


----------



## AoC

RC, please tell me you are NOT apologising for not doing personals after just having a BABY            You niblet.    We love ya, sweetheart, and nobody's expecting you to even be on here.  Just thinking about your joy is enough for us, okay?  

Malini, those honestly sound good to me.  And I wouldn't be surprised if they find another one or two during EC.        But I understand if you're not feeling positive.  It's okay.    You feel what you need to feel, hon.

Random Moment - If I wasn't a writer, and using my spare time for that, I think I'd love to have an allotment.  In our tiny backyard we've got several types of lettuce (including some oak leaf in an old galvanised baby bath that appear to be Taking Over the World...), mangetout, some rather slow and sluggish French beans, pak choi (several types and successional sowings) courgettes and radishes.    It just seems to top and tail my day beautifully to amble round the yard watering with old 2 litre plastic milk containers, occasionally tutting and picking off an aphid or two.

Given that the yard is a slug-breeding haven (walled on all sides with either sandstone or brick, with lots of damp corners and mossy havens - which sounds rude, now I think about it...), we have four cats, and the yard is either hot as an oven or damp and cold like a fridge, I think we're doing well....  

For a short two seasons I had the use of someone else's allotment.  I do miss proper, produce producing gardening on a decent scale.


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - Lovely to hear from you   

RC - Don't be daft you silly woman, you have far more exciting things to be doing than posting on here   

AOC - Must buy one of your books to get a taste for your writing as your way of words on here always has me hooked.   

Malini - Was wandering how you had gotten on    4 good size follies there for you and a fab lining, did the blood tests give any clues to eggs? Where you off walking we had some lovely trips out from Vegas and walks in the canyons, where in Utah are you staying, we loved Zion but it's a bit of a distance from Vegas.....     

Tracey / Heaps -     

GB - Thanks for the recipe, will give them a try as soon as we are allowed dairy again.


----------



## Malini

Laura - I forgot to say thanks for your orange eating.  I've taken to a daily ritual of eating eggs for my eggs.   Your endless cheerleading is very comforting.  Well done you for finishing your college course.

AOC - Liked the random moment.  Will have my plot sorted for next year once this planning operation is completed.  So excited about eating my own veg.  Small pleasures are good for the heart I reckon. Had a giggle about your havens.

Driver - We like to drive so think we'll be up at 5AM and head towards Zion but won't be staying over so may not make it as far, and will hike somewhere nearer but it'll have to be out of Nevada as it is in the 100s here everyday.  In American terminology so not p/mol my E2 was over 900 yesterday which was an increase of 200 from Monday BUT I am on estrogen priming alongside my monster stim dose so unsure by how much that skews things.  Thanks for asking.

For LM and J -     

and RC -    I know it is rude to knock a woman when she's healing but crikey don't you apologise as it makes those who never do personals like you and LJ look badly.   

Sweetpea - Yes, my dad will be a distraction.  Despite his many flaws - and I reckon I've loads of my own - he is still my dad and we'll enjoy his company.  He's a very good cook so will set him to that and he always spoils me with presents.  You're doing very well to stay philisophical in your family of babies.

Gotta go - am being hollered at - back with more news when I have some.  In the meantime a   for our cyclers and a    for those waiting in the wings and lots of    for those who are 2wwaiting.

Malini xxx


----------



## purple72

RC as so many others have said so more eloquently than i ever could, no need to apologise hunny just enjoy your beautiful daughter!! She is such a cutie pie! and wishing you quick healing sweetie.

Malini hunny your lining sounds fab hunny, seems like those eggs for your eggs are doing good, mind you I bet there is no need for a hot water bottle in those temps    enjoy your walk and all the best for Saturday sweetie, enjoy the drug free day tomorrow! And remember all those singleton babies come from just one egg! I'm sure the orange/golden one is in those follies xxx

Driver hunny, half way through on your anti b's yet? Hopefully the next 17 days will fly by and you can enjoy some dairy again!

Sausage well done on your mini crop, we've just got corgettes this year but they are doing well. We managed to keep the aphids away by companion planting lavender next to our tom's one year and the bea's and butterfly's ate them all!

LM hunny! So pleased for you with your 2 mini me's on board! and so lovely to hear from you xx
Hello and hugs to everyone else thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Jumanji

who is doing LW's collection? i seem to have missed that!!


----------



## purple72

Hey LJ, Driver hunny xx


----------



## laurab

Think you are LJ!!


Malini - All sounds fab my love.


LM - woo bloody hoo!


Sorry thats all I can muster, shattered, very long day at work as off last week and on training next week.


----------



## purple72

LJ's doing RC's I think Laura hunny, rest up after your long day xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Am reading just not up to posting much. Blood tests monday to check hormone levels, and reprofit have asked me to get ultrasound scan done to see if i have any cysts. Scan is booked for wednesday 3.30 and we will take things from there.  Me n scottie have decided that he will stay at home and run cafe and my best friend will travel to brno with me for FET. Just hope no cysts on us    


Mal           for you


LM            for the 2ww hunny, everything crossed for ya.


**** y no way should u be doing perso's hunny, you have more than enough to do now         


Sorry ladies im outta steam


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - Monty did a bright orange poo this morning.  Some may put it down to the sweet potato and carrot he had yesterday but I think he was thinking of all PRs cycling at the moment!!


----------



## mag108

just a quick one from me to say


congrats to LM!


and best wishes to Mal


xxx


----------



## Malini

Hehehe LJ. Monty is in the spirit of things. Where's LM when the talk turns to poo!!

Ta Laura

And thanks Mag. 

Trigger at 1230am, so EC at noon Saturday - long time with no food. 

How about you Jo?

Happy Friday gang.
M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Now if you want to talk Poo, DH and I can give you a run (literally  ) for your money on these anti'b's  

*Mal - Hope you get out to Zion it's gorgeous. Will be thinking of you saturday and  for a fab crop of nice mature eggs, my E2 didn't play ball when I was taking the estrogen remember they said their probably wasn't an egg in my follie at one stage.    *

*LM -    * *hope you enjoy the rerst of your break, can't wait to hear from you when you get home on 1st.  *

Purps - wish I was half way through, today is day 9 of 25  

LV (or will you be changing the V to something else now?) - Hope you get your internet sorted soon, we miss you and want wedding and honeymoon stories


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hello!

Congratulations LM and Jase for having 2 mini-Greens on board! I have a good feeling about this for you.   

Zahida - hope you are doing ok?    

Malini -    for EC on saturday. My EC is saturday too, and it sounds like I'm in a similar position. I    that you are pleasantly surprised. Maybe we will be 2WW buddies? I do hope so.

Well, my scan was again not so positive! I now have a biggy at 25, and then a 15, a 14 and a 12. I've been told to be prepared for only 1, but that there'sa chance they may get 2 or 3..... I was upset yesterday, but I'm upbeat and positive now - at least I'm giving it a shot. I am aware I may well not get to ET, but at least that means I get to go home to Devon on sunday with DP (I'm staying in London now until it's all over.) Lining was apparently ok at 10.5mm.

Regarding E2 levels - mine were 3010 yesterday. I asked if that suggested there was only 1 egg in there, but they said it's no indicator of the number of eggs, they just look for it increasing.   

Well, did trigger last night - in for EC at 7am tomorrow. Please keep everything crossed for me! (and Mal.)

Sorry about lack of personals, BIL's laptop is tediously slow.Each and every kind comment from you means so much to me, even if I don't respond personally.

Love to you all.


----------



## AoC

Awww, thank you Driver.    Re the anti-Bs trouble - three words: moist toilet paper.  Trust me.

Malini, sometimes planning the veg plot is the best bit.  I got a subscription to Gardeners' World from Mum as a Christmas pressie... love the inspiration.  

Jo - fingers crossed for you!  Love your attitude, that if the worst comes to the worst, at least you get to go home with DP.  

Just made a phone call to enquire about adoption.    There was no-one available to talk to me - LOL - but it's a start.  Second counselling session later today.


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - so pleased you have made that call, I have been secretly willing you to do that since the converstaions last year before Popsi's LO came home about finances not being the important thing    How did you find the councelling? (obviously better than me as I never even made the second session   )

Jo -    so hard for a golden egg (or 2 or 3, I am the eternal optimist)

Been sick again this morning, not liking this at all and only 7 days down 15 left on the Doxy.


----------



## Little Me

hi all x

my bloody free Internet keeps crashing and just managed to type long post and lost the fing lot!!!
Soooo a mini one...

Jo- wishing u lots of luck Hun xx
mal u too chick xxx

**** y love to u all xx

am- sorry u have been sic. Hun xxx

AOC Hugs lovely xx

thanks again girls, you're the best xxxx

just in Nicosia looking for size 2 shoes ;-)

loads of love to everyone 
XXXXXXX
and LOTS of love


----------



## AoC

Thanks, Driver.  It takes me a while, sometimes (that's a major statement wrapped up in a minor one, there).  The one session I've had so far was really helpful, and even just talking through how awful this IF s*** has unlocked a few things, I think.  Since then, apart from that one horrendous day last Thursday, I've felt more able, effective, more in control.  Husband says I've gone from crying at everything to getting angry at everything  but that's progress, right?

I came across something on the boards that really gave me a lightbulb moment - about disenfranchised grief, grief that somehow isn't socially sanctioned, so you get guilt and embarassment on top of the grief feelings.  Reading between the lines, I think the counseller (you know, I CANNOT spell that word right....) was gently helping me acknowledge some of those things.

As for the adoption, I was reading their web pages again, and it talked about all the different types of people who can adopt, including those who are unemoployed.  And I thought, "we've got good jobs - public sector pay freeze notwithstanding - and a steady income which easily meets our obligations.  We're paying off our historic debts, aren't taking out any new credit, and yes, we've got a sucky credit rating but that shouldn't matter."  And I thought we'd never know unless we asked.  So we're asking.    Thanks for willing me on, and cheering me on.  I'm having a little snivel now!

There's still loads of things I worry about, that might make us not a suitable home/couple.  My tendency to anxiety and depression, the (cosy, but) dillapidated state of our house... on the plus side, the woodworm beetle hatch this year seems to be a lot smalller.... must have been the cold winter.... 

But we'll try.

Anyway.  Sorry to ramble.

Now - well done, you've got through 7 days, AM!!!  I know it's horrible, and seems like forever to go, but you will get through it.       Another tip would be homeopathic travel sickness remedy - Nelson's travella, get it from Boots etc.  It can't clash with what you're taking, and it can be really effective.  Just a thought. 

Hope you find some shoes to go with your PUPO, LM!             

Heaps, I like that GW includes some ways of using the produce, as well as how to grow - like recipes and herbal teas and things... nice.


----------



## Han72

Bonjour!

Sending      to Jo and Malini - the transatlantic cycle buddies!    

Jen - PMSL at Monty's PR Poo!!!

Hiya Sausage  How rubbish is that, noone there    The decision to start looking into adoption is a tough one hon and I salute you for making it!   I'm still looking at the paperwork we picked up about 18 months ago    Good luck for the counselling today sweetie!      

Driver hon  poor you and DH   It'll be worth it to get rid of that narrrsty little bug(ger) tho!       


Yo Mags - whasssuuuupppp!!! 


Shawty - sending you        for your trip to Brno and this FET sweetie!   


Oops Tish is crossing her legs, better go!


xxx


----------



## laurab

Ohhh sausage thats really exciting!  I think you would be snapped up as adoptive parents I really do.   


LM - Good luck with the shoe shopping! When you home.... when we gonna start testing?


Malini  - My e2 never made sense, it never seemed to correlate to how many eggs I got.    I just fed the babies veggie scotch eggs and cubes of red leceister for lunch!   


Jo - When is EC?   


Driver - You poor thing.   


Tracey - Well done on the school talk.   


LJ - Well done Monty on the orange poo!  Let me have your details my dear.


Steoh - Congrats on having a walking baby.   


Love to all Ive missed.


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

just popping in while i have a few mins xx

anneofc... there is NO reason any of your concerns you have raised will affect adoption honey .. . good luck and if i can help with ANYTHING i will xx

shortie.. wooo hooo honey sounds like a plan xxx     

Jo.. good luck honey keep positive remember one is all you need xxxx

malini.... we are   for you hun xxx

LM.. good luck with the shopping hun and keep      


driver,.. hope you and DH feel better soon honey xxxx

rc... hope your enjoying your gorgeous daughter xx

laura.. how are the chippers honey xxx

i know there are soooo many more but brain fried now... have had a new lapop and for some reason the keys seem realy slow and are missing letters ARGH  anyone know why  ??

right off for some lunch now before the princess wakes... indian takeway tonight yummy !!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls 


Just a quickie from me - have horrendous hangover from hell - silly girl thought drinking a bottle of wine on a stomach of lunchtime salad was a good idea at the time        on the plus side lost another pound in weight this week hurray    


Mal - your wish of a gift came true - hopefully the lovely Izzy will be looking after the Mogglers and we can go off in peace on our hols to Cyprus 


Driver xx Im assuming that is ok with you and/or did you want to share ? Can you let me n Izzi know so she can get her flights/ferry booked xxx thanks love xx


LM - I cant find the right words to say how happy I am for you and DH - I have been following your story so closely since I got here in August 2008 and I can't begin to tell you how much I am praying this is yours and DH's time now - you sooooo deserve this honey xxxxx


Shorts RC LM - you gave me the courage to sign up to CRM's donor list yesterday - cant thank you enough for that       


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Spuds

Sausage - pack it in right now      you and DH are already model parents - just waiting for your little one(s) to arrive xxxxxxxxx - there is no family on earth that looks like those breakfast commercials (thank god) and if they did I'd be worried to place any child in that one !! I have been looking into adoption as well myself and spoke to the BACS I think its called - I have the number of a great guy there who was very helpful for our initial inquiry and it was great to speak to someone without committment if that makes sense - let me know if you want me to pm his number over and stop worrying      


Spuds
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC     - what a brave step you have taken.  I don't know you that well but I think you will make a great mum.  good luck with the counselling.  

Driver - hun sorry you are still sicky poos, trip to the GP.

Malini cycle buddy 1           for EC tomorrow,       for that golden egg

LM - PUPO princess     

Jo - cycle buddy 2, fantastic that you are making it to EC will be keeping everyhting crossed for you.  

RC - you still pinching yourself?

Shortie - good luck for the scan on Monday, when will u go for the FET?

Spuds, popsi, heaps, laura b,  nix   

AFM - was up at 5am with sis and wee nephew to drive to Hammersmith for blood test, went to work afterwards so very very tired.  Results from clinic have me worried.  they have upped puregon from 225 to 375, they are saying that E2 levels are a bit low.  Scan booked for Monday so hoping that follies have had a growth spurt over the weekend.  I am really upset and down about it all as is my sis....      the scan is good on Monday


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

LM keeping everything cross that your little embies stick.
Malini & Jo Good luck for tomorrow.  Hope it goes well for you both
Anna Hope the counselling went okay.  You are one brave girl.
Izzilu/calypso going to try and make orange and sultana scones at the weekend.  Will post the recipe if they turn out okay.
Tracey, heaps Good luck.
Zahidae, Driver, Purps, Little Jenny and anyone I have missed Hope you are all well

AFM still waiting for AF to arrive.  She is late.  Does she not know I have a schedule to keep too   .  Even bought a Preg test yesterday in the hope I had a natural BFP.  Did it this morning and as expected it was a BFN.  So bang goes that pipe dream.  Was that stressed today I rang clinic today cos scarred AF was going to turn up at weekend and not be able to get an appointment.  Booked me in for Monday at 11.30 with option to cancel if AF has still not arrived.

So now I am trying to smoke her out by wearing my best white knickers.  She usually arrives when I wear them cos she likes to ruin by best knickers.  I know I have lost the plot and am completely     

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

Ginger Baby - the white knickers trick always works for me    


Good Luck Mal xxxxxx tangerines all day and a can of tango xxxx


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## popsi

Ginger... mine is AWOL too.. 2 weeks late now, DH wants to do a test but I can think of sooooo many things we could spend that money on for our princess      .... so if yours shows up tell it to send mine over before I go on hols next week as i dont intent taking her along LOL xx

love to you all, loving this lush weather at the moment xxx hope your all ok


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies,

Zahida hunny      225 is such a small dose most of us were of 450+ so hopefully the extra will boost growth over the wekend, also keep your protein up xx

Jo and Malini hope you enjoyed your drug free day today!        lot's of orange vibes for you both!

Hello to everyone else      for the missing AF ladies,

Thinking of you all, must admit though this heat is getting a bit much, and I usually love the heat xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Think im the leader in the missing AF stakes    10 weeks now    and still no sign of the f-in beatch    


Slightly ratted so please excuse my lack of personals........again


----------



## purple72

Shortie


----------



## shortie66

Purps im ok hunny, scottie is just glad ovarian cysts are quite common as he was worried about it being something nasty bless him.    He says as long as it nothing it'll all be ok whatever the outcome, i really dont realise how lucky i am sometimes.


----------



## purple72

I've got one, so common as muck dar'ling      I've had mine for years it's been lasered once but grew back. They thought is was hydro's on two of my cycles, but just a plain ol boring cyst    Only issue is they swallow up stims med's but that won't be a problem with your FET sweetie! so many success stories from FET's so keeping     for you xx


----------



## shortie66

Hmmm  but what if its full of hormones    And stopping af from coming    Therefore pumping me full of hormones detramental to pregnancy.. ivf or not    Anyways trying not to worry no more       failing miserably sometimes tho    Why can i only post on here when im ratted now    I read and i want to post giving all my support to all the gorgeous girls on here who have supported me....but the words i want to say they just dont come.  I feel such a let down to you all im so sorry


----------



## purple72

Oh hunny, we all know you are thinking about everyone sweetie, but if there is one thing the PR girls understand is that sometimes it's hard to post and that doesn't mean you don't care, we've all been there under different circumstances, and we love ya to bits shorts so don't worry your pretty little size 2's over it!

As for the cyst, well, look at me! YOU WILL GET YOUR LITTLE ONE one way or another sweetie xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Evening gals   

Firstly big love and lots and lots of                for Mal and Jo for EC tomorrow,    praying for some golden follies for you both    

Zahida - 375 Puregon doesn't sound too drastic to me - I was on Puregon for both of my txs 300 first time and 350 second time and that was when they thought my figures were normal (I hadn't had AMH tested by then) they said they would go to 450 on my next round before testing my AMH and giving up on me!    

Shortie, really exciting that you're planning your FET, hope the scan goes well on Monday      And don't apologise, sweetie we're just pleased to 'see' you    

AoC - it's truly wonderful that you're looking into adoption and you come across as such a fantastic person with so much to give that I have no doubt you would make superb adoptive parents and I'm sure that the 'powers that be' will see that too, wishing you all the luck in the world    

Driver - really feeling for you and your poorly tummy at the moment    Hope it gets better soon     

GB    at the white knicker trick - hope it works   

Popsi - perhaps you should try the white knickers too   

Spuds - have pmd you   

LM    

Purps, I've got a cyst too, had no idea they swallowed up stimms, no wonder my low doses of Puregon didn't do much   

  Laura, Heaps, Mags, LJ and everyone else

Just enjoying a large glass of Rose and Glastonbury highlights   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh lots of girls in orange outfits on stage dancing to the Flaming Lips...... dedicating them in my head to Mal & Jo


----------



## T0PCAT

Thanks Izz, Purps for your support.  I am just a bit of a stress head at the moment, have all my hopes pinned on this donor cycle.

Will try to be more positive - watching Glastonbury with my cat.  Dexter the other one has done a disappearing trick, been gone for 48 hours.  Has a habit of doing this so not too worried yet but if she doesn't show up tomorrow.....  

  white knickers.  
Shortie - I struggle too to say the right things too on here


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all. 

It's another lovely sunny day here and all this talk of gardening is getting me inspired to go and tend to the lovely raised bed which DP and I lovingly made and planted up a few months ago.
Unfortunately it has now been almost completely dug up by burrowing pups . . . and only the hardy spinach and sorrel plants remain!  

LM, What fantastic news! Congrats on being Pupo. Sending you so much   

Malini,            

Zahida,             

Driver, Sorry your feeling so sick. What a pain. I hope it gets better with time.  


RC and RH, I know I've written on ** but again I'm just so delighted for you all. Your ** pics are beautiful and so moving.       I hope your all doing well. xxx (and what great name choices)

Laura, did i read somewhere that you've finished your college course? Was it photography? x

Shortie, Good luck with your scan. It's such a tough journey. Thinking of you and sending    and    

Jo, late good luck for this morning. I'm sending       and       that EC was better than you feared.   

AOC, great news about the adoption enquiry. Good luck with it : )

Hi Heaps, Nix, ASB, Popsi, Jersey, Ginger, Purple, Izzilu and everyone else. 

Well ladies, I have a bit of an update. I have actually managed to get through a whole tx cycle! After all the heartache of previous attempts at treatment I didn't hold out much hope for even getting to EC and decided to try and ignore the whole thing. I got on with the jabs, went for scans and bloods etc but tried to keep busy and distracted and not to think or talk about tx. Maybe strange but somehow I found it easier to deal with like that. 

I was on 300IU Menapur for 13 days. My left Ovary was out of action but my right had 4 follies and at EC we got 4 eggs. 3 were mature and 2 fertilised with ICSI and we had 2 8 cell embies put back on day 3. They were graded as a 2 and a "good" grade 3. I was a bit worried about this but the embryologist assured me that all clinics have different grading and that in my clinic anything between 1 and 3 is considered good.I also had a triple lining! 

Yesterday was OTD and to my shock I got a very very faint BFP. I went in for bloods and and my HCG came back low at 21 . . my clinic say they look for 70 . . so most likely it is a chemical pg    I did do another hpt this morning and the line is still there but just as ghostly as yesterday so I'm not holding out much hope . . . also I have had AF aches for the last 5 days but since yesterday pm I have had some sharp painful cramping. 
On a positive I never thought I would get to EC let alone ET and after everything I was told by my clinic and from the 2nd opinion I sought, I'm also pretty chuffed to have made it this far.

My mind is now whirring with thoughts and questions about hidden C, Immunes, Embryo Quality, Dp's sperm quality, my egg quality, the best way forward etc etc.

Sorry for the me post especially after I have been such a C**p poster over the last months.    

Love to everyone. x


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Leola xxx     well done honey for getting so far xx I know its tough but write down all your questions whilst they are fresh in your head and then you can lock them away for your follow up and/or ask the girls here xxx have you got your follow up booked yet ? you will get there but give yourself a bit of reflection time too my love      


Shorts        I'm with you honey - its difficult but we all love you to bits on here and it doesn't matter whether we post or not - we are still a team my love     


Hello Zahida,Purps Pops Izzi and GB - love to the team xxx




Mal and Jo                   
Spuds
xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all x

well I can only read 1 page s everytime I hit next page my phone/Internet crashes :-((((

soo leola- Hun massive love n hugs XXXXXXX

shorts my lovely friend lots of the same to you xxx

hi Spuds xxxx

jo n Mal lots of love n luck lovlies xxx

Just having a nice hot chocolate after lunch!
Had af pains last night and woke up feeling well dizzy n sicky but had brekky and felt a but better 

feeling good though and chatting to our mini greens xxxx

lots of love to all and got to go cos Jason needs skype on my moby
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Ahh, thanks everyone. Lots of orange love to all of you.

I gazed at the red rocks of Zion and hoped madly for you Jo.

To all our 2ww women - HOPE!

And Zahida, I've just been on 750 of puregon for a week so that little increase sounds very reasonable to me.

Not drinking til after EC in a HOT climate is hard. Sounds like it would be thirsty work at home too.

Lastly, Shorts - pls fret about imp things but not us. We know your love well and don't need to read it.

M xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

hi all, 

leola   - so glad that u made it EC and ET.  the whole IF jiourney certainly has it ups, downs and twists and turns.  Some of the ladies on here have taken DHEA to improve egg quality.  

LM -       .  its not quite 40C here but still bloomin' hot

Malini -      for EC

Jo - hope it went well yesterday

Dexter the wandering cat was away again for two days the little monkey.  turned up early hours this morning hungry for food and super affectionate.   

Bought a paddling pool for my wee nephew - he loved it, he is in  it again right now.

Hope everyone is enjoying the good weahter and have a lovely weekend


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Shortie stupid AF arghh !!.  Don't worry you are not letting any of us down.  We all have times were we are too stressed out or upset to post but we all know that you are thinking of us.  Stop being so hard on yourself.  Sending you     

Malini & Jo Hope your EC went well and you both have cracking eggs by now.  Good luck with ET.  Sending you     
ZahidaE Sending you some     too
Little me love that you are talking to your little greens.  Sending you     

Lelola Oh so close, there are so many hurdles and hoops for us girls to jump through. I have never made it to ET before.  The girls are right I know its hard but keep your chin up and write your questions down for your follow up appointment.

Purps, Laura, Heaps, Izzilu, Spuds, Calpyso and everyone else sending you all warm      

AFM, Still no AF so would you all do an AF dance for me.  I would really appreciate it.  Thanks

Ginger Baby


----------



## laurab

Leola - Is this def a no go pregnancy? I have heard of low HCG and still having a good outcome.  What day was OTD.... 14 dpo?


----------



## laurab

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Leola check this... yes its low but not hopeless. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Malini

I am with Laura for that low result Leola. At the ARGC they want 25, 14 dpo and in the US anything up to 20 (same measure). It is the doubling every 48-72 hours that is vital. I hope you're surprised.

Hi gang. Thinking of you Jo...lots.

4 mature eggs collected, so we're now in prayin', beggin' and pleadin' mode for tomorrow's call. Thanks for your orange love.

Malini xxx


----------



## laurab

Great news Malini - Got everything crossed. XX


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all, 

haven't managed to read everything back, just wanted to say yay!!! Malini - sending lots and lots of     for your 4 lovely eggs -  you get 100% fertilisation 

Leola, I agree with others, it's not over yet - will you be testing again to see if they double? FF Hollybags had a reading of 29 at 15 days after egg collection - 10pt of 5 day blast - and had a healthy little boy - am sure there are others too - maybe take a look at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.1185 - am  that it's a sticky one hon!     

LM - AF pains is good - sounds like implantation! 
AofC - good luck with the adoption enquiries    

Thanks for all of the 1st birthday wishes for V - we had a lovely day/week, was surprised at how emotional I was (end of an era/year has gone so quickly etc) and feel soooooo lucky to have her, she is our world  She took her first steps on the day after her birthday and is now "practising" several times a day - am so proud! 
Hope you all having a great weekend!  sending lots of    to all who need it - gonna post the list but haven't been keeping on top of it very well and am sure it's wrong in places - please could you let me know if you spot errors - thanks!


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Driver 225 * FET - waiting to hear when can go again - (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - due to start June/July 2010 - Jinemed (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - currently stimming * Jo McMillan * 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - currently stimming - EC ??/06/10 (following 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM when free cycle offered) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - currently stimming, having IL/IVIG, EC 26/06/10 - 4 eggs (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) *Terry * 13th IVF - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - testing ??/??/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  - now waiting for egg donor * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Donkey * 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Ginger Baby * 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisarion  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Louises104 * 2nd IUI - April 2010 - basted 24/04/10 - tested negative 09/05/10  (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nicki70 * 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred 10/04/10 - tested negative 22/04/10  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Leola7 *  on 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 - low levels (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) - first scan ??/??/10 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - due ??/??/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - identical twins! due 31/10/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## Lilly7

Malini, great news on your 4 mature eggs!!! Well done!      for fertilization tonight. x
I bet you were glad to finally have a drink   


Laura and Malini, thanks for the info re HCG levels. Strange that there is such a difference in what clinics look for!    
From what I've read having mild AF aches in early pg is normal but severe cramps are not considered to be a good sign, still I'm continuing with the cyclogest and am      for a miracle.
I'm back in for more bloods next Friday although the clinic have said I can go before if I can't wait.


Zahida, that's a cheeky cat you have going awol. I'm glad he's back safe and well.
For ladies (like me) who have raised androgens, DHEA is no no, but thanks for the suggestion. x

Jersey, LM     , and Ginger, thanks for your words. x


Steph, Thanks for letting me know about Hollybags and also for the excellent link. I've done endless ff searches but didn't come across that thread . . it will be my bedtime reading now.
A first birthday and first steps!!! Wow   . I'm glad you had a lovely week. x


Love to everyone. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini, fab news on your 4 eggs, I hope you don't have to wait very long for a call giving you good news.

LM.  We can't wait until you are back online.  When it OTD for you?

Leola.  Well done for getting this far.  This uncertainty is so so hard.  I hope you get a pleasant surprise.

Jo.  I hope you have had good news.

Zahida.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Heaps.  Sorry the witch has turned up.  It is so hard when there is no reason why you shouldn't get pg but you don't.  Every month I ask myself why when I have a perfect lining, am def ovulating, DH sperm is OK why I am not pg.


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - 4 eggs is an amazing resut considering your follies and e2 number              that they are getting jiggy in the luuuurve lab! I loved Zion! Hiked through it during my american adventure the year before uni.

Jo - hope ec went well      

Leola -             that your levels are doubling nicely 

Anna - that's such a positive step and very exciting   

Heaps -     

LM - hopefully that means your embies are snuggling in nicely     

Tracey - have you tried tweaking your steroids dosage? Dr G recommends 25mg from cd5 when ttc naturally    but might be worth a go?Are you on baby aspirin too?

Morning all   Hope you are all enjoying this amazing weather! 

Need to do some gardening before it gets too hot. AF is due tomorrow. was secretly hoping that by some miracle clearing the C would mean I could get pg straight away ...unlikely. Feeling v emotional probably because the old witch is due

Anna x




LM -    those symptoms mean your embies are snuggling in nicely! 

Steph - can't belive Vivy is 1 and nearly walking 

Morning everyone   

H


----------



## almond

Morning all. COME ON ENGLAND!

Sending many        and        (for the waiting) to Malini and Jo x

LM - delighted it went so well and am so excited for you. Praying this is your time, and that the 2ww passes painlessly (apart from implantation pains of course)       

Hope our new PR mummies RC and LW and our gorgeous new PR babies are doing ok. Loving the ** pictures!   

AOC - lovely to read you on the board again. From what I've read on here, I think you would make the most amazing Mum, and I would be horrified if that wasn't recognised. I know you're only at the beginning of the journey, but just wanted to wish you all the best with it x

Leola    how awful for you to be going through this. I'd love you to get a happy surprise. Hang in there   

And Heaps   I's so sorry AF has turned up    I often identify with what you say, and I so get that feeling of having difficulty rationalising you can't get pregnant. Despite how long this situation has gone on, sometimes I just cannot believe it is happening, and sometimes the shock of it almost takes my breath away. Am thinking of you   

Morning Tracey and Anna!    and   for you Anna. Great news the hidden C is gone, and you are doing everything possible, and I'm sure your instincts about you and hidden C are right. I  so so hope it's just a matter of time for you   

As for me, I've been reading the boards pretty consistently but not posting very much, so here's what's going on with me for anyone who's interested (yawn now and skip if not   ). 

The past few months have been some of the most difficult I've faced since this whole IF thing kicked off, and I have to say there have been times when I have never felt so alone, or so despairing. I have felt sometimes that I am looking through an unbreakable glass window watching life go on around me, and sometimes the truth is I haven't wanted to go on    

A year nearly since my last cycle and have been trying to decide what to do. Did a course of hypnotherapy which was great - and right at the end, by virtue of having a major disagreement with her about her philosophy, I suddenly understood that for 3 years I had genuinely believed that if I just found the right mixture of vitamins / herbs / food / saw the right doctor / did the right acupuncture / had the right abdominal message / got my mental state just right - this the most pernicious belief of all - (and I could increase the list ad infinitum) I COULD get myself pregnant - and finally I understood that I just don't have that power, and it's exhausting living that way, and I needed to let myself off the hook. It's not that I've given up, or don't believe those things are helpful, it's just that I no longer believe there is a magic formula which I will be able to find if only I try hard enough, because that way I can never be at peace.

And so ... I'm injecting now, off to SIRM NY a week on Tuesday. Financially stretched to the extreme, to put it mildly, but my previous 2 cycles (the last of which was a disaster) were NHS and I believe that with my set of issues, SIRM's protocol is something I have to try. I'm realistic about my chances, but still hopeful, and whatever happens I believe it can only be a good thing in helping me to move forward, in whatever way that is. Am researching DE and adoption in the background and I genuinely think I've reached a place where I'll be happy however my child comes to me. The alternative I'm not yet ready to face, because that doesn't feel like a life I want to lead. But maybe that will change

So that's me for anyone who doesn't know me, and now that work is winding down a bit before I go, hope I can get on here more often and get to know some of you that I don't know.

Love to all my old buddies and the new ones and please excuse the marathon post   

xxx


----------



## almond

ps Steph, in case you wisely skipped all of that, the upshot is you can add me to the cycling now page


----------



## Han72

Mornin' 

Eeek! LEOLAAAA!! OMG am           those numbers keep on doubling! And her you go, have some of these too      COME OOOOON ICKLE EMBAMBINA HANG IN THERE!!!!!!        

Malini hon - you KNOW I'm hovering over those embies (cos they ARE embies now!) willing them to keep on dividing....            

Jo hon -         for you too! Really hope all went well    

Shorts - cysts schmysts! They contain E2 don't they? Which is what your body produces LOADS of during pregnancy so dinna worry hen!     

LM - did you say you feel sicky In the morning Hmmmm                      

Heaps - Boo to AF  What a bummer      that you start to feel better soon... Do you suffer from PCOS by the way? I remember your ARGC go being put off due to cysts and squiffy blood sugar levels are associated with PCOS too...

Dinna -    you never know chick! As I get older (and more desperate for a baby) my PMT symptoms resemble pregnancy more and more... it's annoying as hell and leads to me doing DUMB things like POAS when I ain't even got any choobs     Enjoy the gardening hon! I took Tish out for a walk at 9am and it was already HOT HOT HOT!!!

Tracey - Dinna might have a point there re the steroids... watch out for the sugar and salt cravings tho! Are you still doing your juicy thang? I started on it again a little while ago and the steroid weight is FINALLY starting to go  I HATE cleaning the poxy juicer tho, such a PITA!

Steph - Clever Vivvy! You'll need to be on your toes now missus! She is so funny, loved the pix of her on her birthday, especially the one where she was gurning! She is super cute, how do you stop yourself squeezing those chubby cheeks all day? Pls give her an extra squeeze from me! 

Sorry no more persos but I have an excuse....
Today oi be mostly hungover....  And bloody DH who didn't even drink last night is STILL snoring in bed whereas I had to drag my battered self up and out when madam started clamouring this morning     Better get my sh1t together, need to be on form for the match today... Eeeeeengeeeeeeerluuuuuuuuuund!!!!!

xxx

Oooh HEY ALMOOOOOOND!!!!! 



almond said:


> The past few months have been some of the most difficult I've faced since this whole IF thing kicked off, and I have to say there have been times when I have never felt so alone, or so despairing. I have felt sometimes that I am looking through an unbreakable glass window watching life go on around me, and sometimes the truth is I haven't wanted to go on
> 
> ... I had genuinely believed that if I just found the right mixture of vitamins / herbs / food / saw the right doctor / did the right acupuncture / had the right abdominal message / got my mental state just right - this the most pernicious belief of all - (and I could increase the list ad infinitum) I COULD get myself pregnant - and finally I understood that I just don't have that power, and it's exhausting living that way, and I needed to let myself off the hook. It's not that I've given up, or don't believe those things are helpful, it's just that I no longer believe there is a magic formula which I will be able to find if only I try hard enough, because that way I can never be at peace....
> 
> Am researching DE and adoption in the background and I genuinely think I've reached a place where I'll be happy however my child comes to me. The alternative I'm not yet ready to face, because that doesn't feel like a life I want to lead.


My gawd, you took the words right out of my gob there missus, ESPECIALLY about the mental state thing! Cor SIRM NY, faaantastic! Good luck honey


----------



## T0PCAT

Steph - you missed me off the cycling list hun. 

Leola -           for a doubling of those numbers on Friday.  

Malini - 4 egg is amazing,          .  I am singing Barry White for them to get it on.    

Almond -    aw hun the IF journey is not easy and I quite often feel like the only person in the world going through it and that nobody could possibly understand my feelings.  All of us on here do and we are here to support you.  

Heaps - sorry AF has turned up, I have been the same as you in the past convinced that this is the month whenI would get pregant then in despair when it wasn't so.    .  Its hard and I am convinced that I am being tested but I am getting little tired of it, but have to carry on regardless.  Cos when you and I both have our babies then the pain will be forgotten. 

Anna SB -       

GB, Tracey   

LM -        for your mini greens, i love that you are talking to them.  did you buy the shoes?  I am a shoeaholic was feeling a bit down yesterday so bought some new sandals

Jo - hope it went well     

AFM -need to do some serious housework and gardening today.  Feeling ok at the moement, will see what the scan brings tomorrow morning, hoping I will have more positive news.


----------



## Han72

Zahida -   for your scan tomoz lovey!      

xxx


----------



## Spuds

Morning All 


COME ON ENGLAND SORT IT OUT      


Hiya Niz xxxx - hope the head gets better in time for kick off lol    


Malini - sending you loads of love for your 4 golden eggs honey          


Almond - your post made me go goose bumpy xx it is so hard lovey - we are around the same stage in our thoughts if that makes sense and I think this is the hardest bit xxx - just take it a day at a time - sending you loads of these       




Love Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Leolo I hope those numbers double!   


Almond great to hear from you and wishing you lots of luck in NY   


Malini great news re your 4 eggs! hoping all went good in the lab last night - sending you lots of positive vibes


Hi Nix x


Good luck tomorrow Z 


Jo lots of good luck vibes to you too x


----------



## Kittycat104

Malini - 4 eggs - well done you!  I am so so hoping for good news for you today


Jo - any more news on your cycle   


Zahida -    for tomorrow


Almond - I know some of the other girls have already said it, but your post struck a huge chord for me.  I have been on that search for the right vitamins, the right doctor etc for what seems like an eternity.  I think when there are people around you also getting pregnant at the drop of a hat it is so hard to believe that there isn't a magic formula for us all out there somewhere.  Let's hope SIRM is the one for you 


Heaps - hugs.  IF is just so absolutely rubbish sometimes.  I am with you on just being worn out with all the emotional energy it uses up


Steph - loving the ** photos of Vivvy - she has a great social life!


Leola - hang in there, girl.  


LM - PUPO - hurrah!


Hugs to everyone else I have missed - I have been 'away' for a few days so too many to mention - its been busy on here.  Needed a few days off since my Lister consult on Tuesday.  Really liked the clinic and Dr Wren, but she was very honest about my chances - ie not good.  I knew that, and was prepared (thank you RC!) for her no-nonsense approach but its still hard.  Anyway, we are going again in August, trying the flare protocol and hoping for a miracle.  Am realistic that miracles don't happen often, and seemingly never to me, so after that its DE - maybe sneak in a tandem.  DH is adament that our finances, and my emotions, won't stretch to endless cycles with my OE and I know he is right, although its hard to accept at the moment.


Sorry to be all doom and gloom - lets hope England can raise my mood this afternoon!


Louise x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me. EC yesterday - we got 2 eggs. Which I was very relieved about as they scanned me just before EC and my big follie had gone and there was only 1 follie looking like anything. They asked if I was sure I wanted to continue.    The DR didn't think we would get anything, so I was sobbing with relief when they told me they got 2.  

Just had the call - 1 has fertilised normally, so big relief!!   ET tomorrow at 12 as long as it divides by tomorrow, but she thought it looked 'prominent' so hopeful.    I've made an embryo!!!! The only one I ever have/will. I know it's unlikely to result in a BFP, but at least we've tried.

Malini - fab news - 4 lovely eggies! I'm praying for that call. It's so nerve racking isn't it? I was shaking all morning.     for you.

Zahida - it's so difficult, but try and keep positive lovely. Thinking of you.  

Leola - you dark horse!    and   .

LM - cngrats on being PUPO. Looking forward to you being back on here, I've missed your posts. Hope I can join you in the 2WW soon.

Love to everyone else. I'm back to Devon tomorrow after ET, so will try and catch up with all your news then.

Jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

Dearest Jo - so so happy for you.       for your golden egg.      that u too will soon be PUPO

Louise -     August will be here before u know.      for a good outcome.


----------



## AoC

Ginger, babe, you're not even remotely ga-ga.    We've all tried the white knicker/white jeans trick one time or another!!!   

LOL Popsi - I've always HATED spening money on pee sticks!!!   

Hugs to you, Shortie.  Love ya, sweetheart.    Pffft at cysts!  I burst one morris-dancing once, did you know?  It.... um...... hurt.  But it was hilarious in A&E with the poor Dr trying to get to me to examine me - it's a very multi-layered costume - he kept lifting up a skirt and finding another underneath.

On the plus side, I'd already taken off my clogs....

And what you said about not posting.... I've been there too.  It's natural, love.     

Leola - Well done on getting through a cycle, with embies to put back!  I'm so sorry you've got a faint positive - are you having another blood test to track levels?  Ah yes, you are.  Well, just take it easy while you're waiting - it's not hopeless, you know.       

MALINI!  FOUR EGGS!!!  OMG, you clever girl, you!  I'm thinking of you, and praying for good news.  Hang on in there, Mal.   

Heaps, I'm so sorry.  Those dashed hopes are always completely horrible.  I prescribe sunshine and ice-cream, k?     

Hugs, Anna.     

Almond, I'm punching the air here - something about your discovery about yourself and the idea of 'letting yourself off the hook' is just so right and empowering.  GOOD LUCK for your cycle - I'm very excited for you!   

Good luck for the scan, Zahida!!   

Hey Nix, lovely.     

Thinking of you, LM.     

Glad you have plans, Louise!   

YAY Jo!  You got TWO!!!  *wiggle*  AND you got an embie!!!  *double wiggle*  Good luck, sweetheart.     

Oh my dears.  I had no idea so many of you had responded in such a lovely way to my adoption worries    - I'm sorry I haven't been on, my Mum's here for the weekend, and that makes private browsing difficult.  I'm really touched and choked up.  *watery smile*  Yes, Mash, I'd love the contact, thank you.  And Popsi, I'm sure there'll be some questions I'll want to ask you before long, thank you.     

Counselling was good.  He wants me to stand on top of a mountain and scream IT'S NOT FAIR!            I still tear up just thinking the words, and can't quite say them aloud!    I don't expect life to be fair, I try to be reasonable and open-minded and sensible... I've tried so hard not to think in terms of 'fair' but we think it's time I did.  *eyeroll*   

Having a lovely weekend with Mum - all plants-y and relaxing.  Really looking forward to the game, too!


----------



## Han72

YAAAAAY JO!!!!!            COME ON LITTLE EMBIEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Sausage - bust cyst yeeeeouch  but PMSL at the description of the doc trying to get past your multiple skirts!    And you know what? 

IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!

Can you please scream it EXTRA loud for me too You sound like me, I know life isn't supposed to be fair but surely we're allowed to acknowledge that what we're going through takes unfairness to a whole new level.... Say it loud!!!! S'not moaning it's just calling it what it is... (Hey! Say it loud! I'm infertile and proud!!! What it iiizzz ma sista?! Rah! This post reads like a blaxploitation film script!    )

xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Jo, I have shivers of excitement for you. Well done on the courage and I am hoping. It is special to have conceived and I am celebrating that.
Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Heaps - Big hugs. There's been a handful of months over the last 5 years when I believed it was possible and the choking pain of the truth has taken my breath away. I am sorry. 

AOC - None of this is fair and grieving for the lost dreams is very important. I too have tried 'the worse things happen at sea' but while it may keep me grounded, it fails to let me acknowledge my personal anguish. I am excited that you're doing all of this alongside the first steps on the adoption ladder. Enjoy your mum.

Lou - I am sorry that you had a tough talk. Would you consider a free consult with SIRM LV before you took the plunge with the Lister?

LM - Am hoping for you!

Nixy and Almond - You know how I feel about you two. You're both awesome cheerleaders.

Zahida - Bestest of the best wishes for your scan tomorrow. Is there a special reason you chose the Hammersmith? Which doc is overseeing your case?

Hiya Tracey, Popsi, Laura, Mash, GB, ASB and many more. I've appreciated all the support. I am still waiting to hear from the clinic. Hope it is soon as it has been a tossy-turvy night.

M xxx


----------



## AoC

Oh dang, Malini, no news yet? Urk, hugs for the anxious wait. And thank you. 



Nixf01 said:


> Rah! This post reads like a blaxploitation film script!   )


ROFL!!! I could *just* about read your extra big words out of the corner of my eye.... ggg.... think I've been suppressing this one for a while?


----------



## T0PCAT

Mal, didn't choose the Hammersmith, we managed to get funding on the NHS for our donor cycle and this is the clinic my PCT uses.....we were dealing with Mr Trew.  Can't say I care much for the place, found them very cold and hands off and you can never contact them but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Han72

Oi Mal - did you say a tossy night That's no way to refer to your DH      


COME ON SIRM we want to know how many Malinettes we're dealing with here!


Sausaaaagio    U know u's ma gurl  


Zahida - Mr Trew...?  What an unusual name! Oh Mr Treeeeeewwww wot shall I dooooo lalalalalaaaaaa!!!!


Football. Referees. ****. And that's all I have to say about that...  
xxx


----------



## AoC

Yup, it was bad, Nix.  Poor Frankie.  At one point towards the end I turned to Husband and said, "the only reason I'm still watching is for when they take their shirts off at the end...."


----------



## shortie66

Wooooo hooooo congrats to malini and jo            for you both and huge       


Yes england were sh1te werent they       I gave up at half time and bought laptop upstairs to print menus and flyers for cafe


----------



## Kittycat104

Woo hoo Jo - go little golden embie!!!

DHEA.com are out of stock until August.  Can anyone recommened any where else to get ultra micronised DHEA from - don't have enough to keep me going until August.

L xx


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies   


Wot a load of pants football !!!! - have consoled self with big plate of pasta, glass of wine and chocolate bar - baa humbug and pants - am going to train to be in England for the next world cup so can play blindfold and score 5 more goals than these numpties        apart from that..... I'm not bitter    


Love to all - especially Jo and Mal - brilliant news     


Sausage will pm you his details xxxx


Spuds
xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Evening ladies and phewee its been a busy weekend eh?!


Just wanted to jump on quickly to say a huge Congrats to both Malini and Jo on your EC's, you've got there and you got those precious eggies!! Lets just   they're getting jiggy with it as we speak...sending you loads of sticky vibes and PMA!  


And I also wanted to say welcome back Almond and all the very best for your cycle this time. Sounds like you've been doing lots of thinking and are ready for the next stage - just GO FOR IT! Sending you   and positive thoughts all round  


Hi Leola and welcome back too - here's hoping your next blood test results are good ones, will you get one done before friday?


Anyways I'm thinking of you all.....enjoy your evenings.


Sweetpea


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies   


Well done Jo and Malini, fab news           for your embies


Almond, so lovely to see you on the thread. I'm so glad your cycle is going ahead after all this planning and testing      


Leola, cramping is common in early pgcy so I have everything crossed for a rising HCG next test as your embies snuggle in      


Zahida, lots of luck lovely      


Nix and AnnaSausage, it's absolutely not fair at all, I wish it could all work for all of us at similar times so we can share the highs not just the lows     


Sticky vibes Anne      


I had a lovely visit from Driver and DH today and I have been so spoiled by all of you. Just having your support has been absolutely the driving force for me with the IF journey and the presents that you have all bought for us are such a wonderful bonus. DP, Toby and I would like to say a massive thank you for all your gorgeous gifts. Such a wonderful selection and so much thought and effort has gone into them, thank you a million times over. The book brought me to tears, I am sorry it brought out the emotions in you too driver but the words are so touching, it starts as:


"On the night you were born, the moon smiled with such wonder that the stars peeked in to see you and the night wind whispered "Life will never be the same.""


I wish with all my heart that a miracle like Toby could happen for each and everyone of you on this forum. You are the best. All of you.


Lightweight, DP and Toby xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Maalini woohooo!!! 4 eggies!!! hope you get the call soon and it's good news     

Jo Sweetie so many congrats on your perfect little embie!! hope ET goes really smoothly tomorrow!    

Sausagio sweetie & beautiful Nix, it is bl00dy unfair that such wonderful people like you and so many on this site have not already been blessed with bundles of joy! but never give up ladies, cos it ain't over yet ladies, not by a long way xx

Heaps hunny, it's so devastating when you get your hopes dashes like that!    Thinking of you!

LW hunny you and Toby deserve it hunny, enjoy it all, and Thanks for Driver sweetie for organising and dropping them off to you xx

Big hugs to everyone else xxxx


----------



## mag108

jo mc: WELL DONE SWEETIE! good luck for tomorrow.x


Annofc: well done on making the adoption call. I too can take a while around doing the important things. Have to wait til I am in the 'right' mood, ie brave and fierce. Me too getting counselling (starting soon).


Driver: sorry that you are feeling so sick on doxy. Are you actually vomiting? maybe chat with Gorgy about a different type as vomiting is a very strong response




Nix: Brain like jelly after 3 steady nights of wine and fun that's whahhhhsup! So a bit like you then!


hey Laura!


and Popsi!




Jersey: I am with you on the wine consumption perhaps the ONLy positive to not TTC at the mo.


Zahida: good luck for your scan on Monday


Shortie: kisses.  it is unbelievable what we all have to put up with - the obstacles to fertility, just plain wrong. Kisses to you but as the others have said hopefully cycst can be managed/removed.


Leola: Really hope it is good news for you hun, you have been very very brave. Go get bloods done sooner if it puts your mind at rest.


LM: thinking of you guys! (all of you!)


StephJ: Belated happy birthday to your beautiful girl! and thanks so much for doing our updates! My is that list LONG


Heaps: hugs


Sobroody: hugs to you too


Almond: how lovely to see you on again. You have clearly been very brave facing up the beliefs and views and it has clearly been helpful, thks for sharing it with us. ...
Wishing you all of the best with SIRM.


Mal: thinking of you.




AFM just back from a glorious weekend camping in wales!


----------



## laurab

JO and Mal -


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini,  I can imagine how nervous you are waiting for a call, it is bad enough for us logging on to get your news.

Jo, what fab news that you have an egg.  I got pg with one egg on my last own egg cycle so it can be done.

Almond, good luck with your cycle.  How exciting cycling in NY.

Nothing going on with me really, been looking at houses and seen a really nice one although all we woudl be gaining is a bigger garden with a summer house and an upstairs shower room.  Otherwise same no of bedrooms and other rooms no bigger.  It has been one out by an interior designer and is very minimalist.  DH says 'but imagine what it would look like full of all the crap we have accumulated over time.


----------



## Malini

Lou - I have some in the cupboard. PM me and I'll post it to you as soon as I am back (week Tues).

Zahida - I was with Lavery there and at the time there was a wonderful Greek doctor whose kindness I'll never forget.

Afm - I have 3 out of 4 and am relieved, happy and anxious. Aha! For the complicated brain.

Thank you all,
M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wonderful Malini.  Just think, that's another hurdle over.  I don't think when you have had mutiple cycles and a MC you can ever be anything but anxious no matter how well things go.


----------



## AoC

Oooh, Heaps, I'd love a cardomom.... thanks for the link!

*waving to sweetpea*

AWww, LW, such lovely words and sentiments.  

Good luck with the counselling, Mag.  I think of it as investing in future happiness....  

*Bear Hug for Malini*  Oh phew, another hurdle, um, hurdled!  When's ET?

Good luck Jo!

*waving to everyone*

I'll prolly be scarce for a few days - Monday is a long one, and I've got a bunch of conferences/workshops in the next few days.  But I'll keep popping in for rapid updates!


----------



## AoC

Mash, got your PM!  *smooch*  Will reply properly when I get caught up....


----------



## popsi

just a really quick post to say 

good luck JO ... you only need one honey xx

malini... woo hoo what fab news    xxx

sorry no more personals as been tough day today, its my Dads birthday and would give the world and back to be able to give him a hug and introduce our princess to him   .. sorry dont mean to be sad 

love to you all xxxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Pops, Big Hug. 

Tracey - Your messages to me are always so reassuring. Thx.

AOC - If the embryos continue to do their thing transfer will either be Tues or Thurs. Good luck with your busy days.

So tomorrow, I'll focus my energy on you Jo and wish like mad.

And you too Zahida and of course our 2ww angel LM.

M xxx


----------



## Lilly7

That's great news Malini        


Jo,      and      for today. 


LM,           


Zahida and Almond,          for those follies. x


Heaps, Good for you with your healthy regime . . I hope it goes well. Are you following anything in particular?


Pops,    


Thanks so much to all who have written words of support and encouragement.   


I have a day of overdue paperwork ahead of me    so better go and crack on.


Love to everyone. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

       for Jo, Malini, LM and Leola  

        for everyone.

We got home on Friday night at 11pm and it is so lovely to be home after 3 weeks. Emilia is just so perfect, but we are having a few problems with feeding which we hope we can get sorted. I am just worried in this weather that she is not getting enough fluid - *we* have to wake* her* in the night to feed.  

I have realised that there is no way that I'll be able to do persos in the near future but do read when I can and will be on sending    and    when I can. I had a massive   at Steph's latest list - I still sometimes think I'm in a dream.

Love and       to you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - congrats on your golden embie! Lots of      for tranfer

Malini - congrats on a fab fert rate of 75%! Any idea when transfer might be? 

RC - hope you manage to sort feeding out soon.     

Almond       

Leola      that your levels are rising as we speak 

Nix - how is Lady Tish? We pick Daisy up on Friday, can't wait! 

Sorry no more personals loads of work to get through.    to everyone

AF due today. No AF symptoms or sign of her and a -tive hpt. 

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Very quick one - scan was good 3 x 10mm follies and 10 about 5-7mm.  Just need them to grow!!

Malini - 3 out of 4 is brilliant sending u all my prayers hun


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - that's amazing, the smaller ones will have a chance to catch up


----------



## fluffy jumper

Popsi    I can imagine how hard it must be   

Jo    

Zahida, good news. Sending you growing vibes


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon girls, just a quick one from me as stacked at work and only just skim read the weekend's news so very sorry if I miss anything major but just wanted to say

Jo - fantastic news on your golden embie and really hope ET has gone well today       
sending you some of this    

And Malini, 3 embies - thats wonderful    - any more news about ET, tomorrow or Thursday?            

Zahida - those follies are sounding really promising - sending lots of growing vibes       

Leola - you kept that quiet    I'm sure there is still hope       that those HCG levels are rising at a rate of knots   

Almond   , hope your stimms are going well and all the very best of luck for your trip to the Big Apple         

LM - thinking of you sweetie        

LW - so glad you liked Driver's wonderful choices   

Love to everyone else   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## calypso-sky

Nice to see you have reached home safely with ur lil bundle RC nice one      
sending best wishes to Jo , Mal  and  Zahida         
Hi LM how is PUPO land is the tww killing you ?
when do you get back?

Hello to mags, Popsi, Laura, Driver, AOC and Sobroody     
hi tracey and purps,       
Hello Izzi and shortie and Nix , 
Sorry crap perso got hot flashes don't know whyyyy 
any ideas not on anything           helppp


----------



## purple72

Hello Everybody~!!!

Jo I hope you've had a good ET experience!

Malini, congrats on 3 little embies! good luck for ET sweetie.

Zahida, well done on your scan M'dear xxx

Hello to everyone else thinking of you all

Big hugs 

Sxxx


----------



## laurab

Zahida - Wow that all sounds great!!


LM - WHen you back.... nearly test day (ish)!!??


POps -   


RC - Glad your home must be nice to be in your own bed.  HOpe the feeding sorts out soon, strip her naked and tickle her feet.  Are you getting wet nappies? You can feel her fontenel (??!!) to check she is not dehydrated, Im sure you and her are doing fabulously. 


Mal - 3 is my magic number.... I'm off to the pub tonight and I'm going to order a bulmers just to get in the orange mood!!


Jo - GUess I'll have to have a bulmers for you too!! The hardship of it!   


Leols - Have you POAS today? Maybe buy an own brand cheap one that only picks up a higher HCG of over 50....   Im so hoping for you.


Right off for a shower then I'm off to the PUB!! Yes me.... going out!! To the PUB!!!! Very excited.


----------



## mag108

Mal: I am delighted sweetie. Nearly there!


Popsi: hug, important dates are always difficult.


Heaps: good luck sweetie! You are brave!


Oh My  RC! So delighted you guys are all home safe and sound. Emilia sounds like a real real sweetie!


Zahida : fingers crossed for you hun that the smaller ones catch up!


kisses to everyone
(feeling a bit under the weather today)


x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   




Zahida wooo hoo for the scan hunny! Those little ones will soon catch up       


Jo and Malini          for you both on ur lovely embies, you will soon be pupo     


RC glad u are home sweetheart, give urself some time, done be hard on urself (i know you   ) emilia will find her way and u will find ur's  Sending all 3 of you the biggest         ever


I am in steroid heaven this evening   Had the ok from clinic to injections in knees if offered, well they offered and i took    Unfortunately the dr injected the outside of the knee which was a lot more painful than last time and i did call the dr a barsteward  as i wasnt expecting quite that much pain   .  I've got to have physio for 6 weeks and they will send a report back to docs who will then decide next steps, maybe an op    not sure i wanna go there tho    Now have 2 days off from cafe as i know i will be a cripple when the local anesthetic wears off, just  hope i dont get the red face/neck and chest like last time


----------



## fluffy jumper

I thought that with England being out of the world cup that would be the end of it in our house.  Unfortunately DH is still watching.  He has loads of england team related toys to get rid of from the shop now.  
I didn't mind watching when there was a chance of a glimpse of David Beckham brooding on the bench.  Diego Maradona isn't so appealing   

Shortie.  I hope this injection makes a big difference to your knees.

Louises.  I know I am a bit behind but I'm glad you had a productive consult with Dr Wren. I know lots of people aren't keen on her but I really liked her.  although she can be harsh I think she genuinely cares.  

RC.  I'm glad the three of you are home.  Don't let the feeding get you down, it can be really really hard.  Especially as we are told it comes naturally - it certainly didn't for me.  The first few weeks were agony but it was OK in the end.  Also don't let the breastfeeding gestapo make you feel bad if you do decide that it isn't for the two of you.  You will do what is right for you both.

Mag.  what is wrong sweetie?

Laura.  I hope you are enjoying a large glass of something nice.

Jo, I hope ET has gone well
Malini.    

Purple.  I hope you manage to get your scan CD back somehow.  Have you told DH yet?

AFM.  My consultant wants to include gonal f on my monthly super ovulation cycle.  He thinks it might help me get two follies instead of one.  I am just not sure I want to spend an additional £220 per month (on top of the £250 it costs for the scan and ovitrelle) when the chances are probably about 1% at best.  I think I might be getting more accepting that we will only have Max.  Then in the next breath I think I should do everything I can to give him a sibling.  Not just for his childhood but later - otherwise the only family he will have one day is 2 cousins as Steve is an only child and I am one of two.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi all

Malini 3 fertilised eggs.  Get egg.  Hope they progress and grow to lovely embryos    for you.
Jo Hope ET went well.    fro you.
LM hope the greens are settling in nicely.    for you
Leloa Keep being positive girl.  Will keep on    for you.
Heaps so sorry my darling sending you    
Zahida E Hope you scan went well.  Sending you    
Anna your counsellor is right its not fair.  We should all shout it from the roof tops !!!
Almond sounds like you have had a tough time.  I am like you trying all sorts of vitamins and portions.  Its just so hard to accept that there isn't something we can all just do that will work and we will get pregnant.  Sending you    
Stephjoy Your little girl sounds delightful.  Thanks for the list.  First time I have made it to the list.  Feel quite honoured to be listed with all the lovely people on here.  Don't know how you keep up with us all.
Sobroody, Tracey, Zuir, Zuir Louise, Calypso and everyone else sending you all     

Take care 
Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby

Opps forgot to say in my last post, still no AF.  Hope you are all still dancing for me to she arrvies soon !!!  Going to run out of white knickers soon, maybe I should go comando,  that will show her     

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 


Tracey      it's a tough call and I don't know the answer but would always recommend going with your gut feeling on it and if you have two of these gut feelings - one will win in the end xx - we all want to look back when we are 100  and feel happy with the difficult decisions we have made on this path of pants     


Talking of pants GB get out and buy a ridiculously expensive pair of white pants - that'll do it   


Shorts - hope you are ok chuck xxxx


Sausagio - dont worry lovey - busy times for you ahead - catch up when u can ok xxx


RC - soooo happy u are all home safe and sound - your family will always be a true inspiration to me and DH     


Mal - FANTASTIC !!!!      


And Jo     


and        to anyone Ive missed - love to all 


Spuds
xxx


----------



## mag108

Ginger Baby said:


> AFM. My consultant wants to include gonal f on my monthly super ovulation cycle. He thinks it might help me get two follies instead of one. I am just not sure I want to spend an additional £220 per month (on top of the £250 it costs for the scan and ovitrelle) when the chances are probably about 1% at best. I think I might be getting more accepting that we will only have Max. Then in the next breath I think I should do everything I can to give him a sibling. Not just for his childhood but later - otherwise the only family he will have one day is 2 cousins as Steve is an only child and I am one of two.


Tracey: Tough. All this is so so expensive with so much uncertainty.
Have you ruled out DE or still going down that route?

Thks for asking. Nervously waiting to retest Hidden c I though I would prescribe myself dome doxycycline I had left over, took one and vomited straight away (at work!)


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick hello...will try and read back on all the news later on today once I've got all the washing sorted..at least we have sunshine forecast x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,
Thanks for all your lovely thoughts and comments. ET went fine yesterday. They asked if I wanted to see the embryo on the screen before it went in, but I said no. They were a bit shocked, but I was trying not to get my hopes up too much. They've taken a photo to keep on file though, so in case there is a miracle and it does actually make a baby, I can get a copy...... When I agreed that might be  agood idea, as this will be the only embryo I have, and will ever, make, they said "oh, you can't give up yet!" I wish they'd make their minds up.   

I was on a bit of a high yesterday as I've never been PUPO. Feeling low today though. Probably not helped by the fact that I don't feel too well today as I have a splitting headache and just want to crawl back into bed. I told myself I WOULD not get worried about the quality of the embryo, as plenty of people get pg with 'poor' quality embryos (and don't with excellent ones), but I am bothered by the fact that it was still only 2 cell when it went back in. So I have to be realistic about my chances. (but I can't help praying for a miracle.....  )

Malini - that is just fab news - 3 out of 4!!!! I am so pleased for you sweetie. I do hope ET goes well - are you going for blasts then?

Zahida - scan sounds great! All going well - well done you!

Almond - thanks for your lovely PM. It's really nice to know you were thinking of me.   

I have a day off today, need to unpack and do heaps of laundry. Oh, and a supermarket shop.

Love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Lilly7

Morning All.

ASB, Friday! How exciting. I bet you can't wait. I look forwards to seeing ** pics. x

Zahida, great news on the follies.       

Jo and Malini,           

Almond, SIRM NY!       I'd be really interested to hear how you find it. My big bro lives in NY so I have vaugely considered it as an option. 

Mag, camping in Wales sounds great : ) Where about did you go? I used to go to 3 cliffs bay in the Gower, there was a lovely spot where you used to be able to free camp. Good luck with the hidden C retest. 

Tracey, What a tough decision.   I hope that the best way forward becomes clear for you soon. x 

LM,           

Heaps, great nursery link . . I see they use Biodynamics!
I hope your feeling a bit better today.   

Laura, Any news on your move up north? I have indeed been POAS daily (first response) and the line has been fainter and fainter and yesterday had all but completely vanished    so I haven't bothered today. I'm going to wait till friday now for the HCG, if I go in before I guess that the bloods will come back as an even lower positive and the clinic will only want me to treck up again for more bloods.

Hi Nix, Jersey, Zuri, Louise, AOC, Sweatpea, LW, Purple, Mag, RC, IzziLu, Calypso, Steph, Heaps and Ginger and everyone else. x


----------



## laurab

Its bucketing down with rain here Beachy.... I'm very annoyed! Did you have a lovely time? Hope to see your piccies on ** very soon. XX


Jo - We are all keeping everything crossed for you.... I know I dont have to bore you with my poor quality embryo story..... blubbing my heart out through ET......  they are now throwing blueberries over the kitchen.  I have had perfect 4 cell's put back that didnt work.... noone really knows what makes it work sometimes.... there IS hope.  For now you are PUPO.        


Leola -    I hope you are proved wrong.    No news on the move but we are off to NOtts this weekend to visit Grandad Gaz, he is in a very bad way (emotionally) after his attack and so we are off to cheer him up... or cause so much mayhem he forgets it all for a bit!


Mal - Is today the day you collect your babies?


----------



## Lilly7

Jo, Wooo hooo! Well done and congrats on being Pupo. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hi all

Its a good bye really, I hope I will be back but who knows.  My partner left again and I dont think he will be coming back, if he does I am now not sure I want him back after what he has put me through.  Cancelled my IVF and just trying to get by.  On Saturday my dad was diagnosed with cancer when they found a huge tumour and I have been given a months notice to move out of our house so I just need to sort my life out a bit.  I want to wish all of you ladies the best of luck, i really hope that for you their is a happy ending just round the corner. x x x lots of love and hugs and thanks for the support you gave me whilst I was on this site.

Love Karen x x x


----------



## beachgirl

GHH    oh hun, so sorry to hear that you're having such a bad time, we're all here for you hun x x

Laura..will be editing the pics shortly lol....


----------



## Jo Macmillan

GHH - so sorry. Here's a   for you. We're here if you need us. 

Laura - I DID need to hear your story again! I've been reminding myself of it a lot over the last 24 hours!


----------



## Lilly7

GHH, I don't know what to say other than that I'm So Sorry.      


Laura, I hope that the mayhem and cheering are just the tonic. Poor guy. What a terrible thing to go through! I imagine that the scars will be with him for a very long time. x


Morning Beachy. x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


GHH im so sorry sweetheart, i hope you have supportive family and friends to see you through the rough times darling      


Jo woooohoooooo pupo lady        Laura is right i had 2 perfect blasts put back and bfn, so just cos they are 2 cell means jack sh1te    You are pupo so start believing it       


Morning beachy, how was the holiday? Looking forward to seeing the pics, think i may try and book me n scottie a holiday for jan/feb next year. Any ideas       


Malini hows it going hunny?      


LM looking forward to ur return home with the mini greens on board      


AM cheque is in post today     


Laura its not raining here yet, just cloudy and sunny   


Leola        darling hope u get some answers soon     


Hello to mag, gingerbaby, tracy purps arsey lightweight zahida almond spuds annasob annasausage nix and everyone else.  I have blagged a day off today due to injections yesterday. Supposed to be resting but have already done hour half of ironing and probably another two hours left    Want to clen the windows, bathroom carpet, dust polish etc as photos are being taken tomorrow ready to put house on market.  They have valued at 175 which im happy with tho whether we'll get that with her nect door remains to be seen. Either way its going up and were off, am booking a viewing on a house later which isnt too far away, its a mucklow style with a sloping roof so can be extended sideways and out the back    


Better get on i suppose my cuppas getting cold


----------



## LV.

Hello ladies,


Nervously popping my head around the corner to say hi. Been back from honeymoon a couple of weeks but haven't been in the best place to be honest, wedding bubble has well and truly burst and now replaced with a feeling of impending doom with exams and cycling just around the corner. I've been jabbing Heparin for about a month now (the bruising has been horrific, I look like a battered wife!) and I start Lupron tomorrow so that's the official "Cycle Start" date. Just can't help thinking trolling all the way over to Las Vegas is a ridiculously stupid idea and we should just call the whole thing off, save our money and just wait for our DE cycle at Reprofit to come round in September. That said, I think I need closure on my own eggs though, suppose I am grieving ahead of time for the loss of my eggies. Gawd, now I've done it and started blubbing again. I knew once I started posting the gates would open.


Thanks to all you lovely gals that have kept me updated with some snippets. I know that highlights have been RC, LM and LW all giving us hope. Oh, just seen Jo is also PUPO - that's brilliant news. What else did I miss? Not got a chance of catching up with over a month's worth of posts.


Love to Mal    


I'm not sure who else is cycling? I know Almond is about to jet off but anyone else on the wagon?


If anyone finds my PMA soon can you do me a favour and Fedex it over?! 


Big sloppy ones


LadyV xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - fantastic news on your golden embie it only takes one and I am another one with proof that quality makes bob all difference, perfect embryos and negatives time and time again   

Malini - any more news about ET, today or Thursday?
















Zahida - those follies are sounding really promising - sending lots of growing vibes

Leola - I had been wondering whether you had snuck in a sneaky cycle but didn't want to ask  . I'm still hoping &




























that those HCG levels are rising.









Almond - hope your stimms are going well and all the very best of luck for your trip to the Big Apple 

LM - thinking of you not long until your home now, I think OTD might be next Monday for you so  so hard for a turn round in luck for the Dogus girls  

LW - was lovely to meet your new family, bella is also gorgeous 

Laura -  for grandad, I'm not surprised he is still shook up by it.  How was the pub?

Shortie - thanks hun 

Tracey - I agree with the otehrs go with your gut feel, you must be getting close to the top of the list at CRM by now?

GHH - I am so sorry to hear your news, please stick around with us if you need support over this difficult time, doesn't matter to us if you aren't going to be having TX for a while we have all sorts on here  , cycling and none cycling but we offer a fab support system. 

Anna(SB) - new doggie on Friday how exciting, thanks for tips on Doxy I am getting on Ok now I am taking with food (and don't even need the anti nausea drugs), a complete turn around.

AOC - any river swiiming this week 

Calypso - Hope you are feeling better and hot flushes have calmed down 

RC & RH - So pleased you are home and getting settled, hope the BF gets easier. 

LV - you not back on line yet? can't be long til you are off? Oooh you just posted while I was typing, I have your PMA do you want me to hold onto it for you   

Mag, Swinny, Beachie (good hols?), Purple, GB, Nix and all the crazy gang a big  to you all.

AFM AF arrived with a vengence on Day 30, getting on better with the Doxy (thank god), off to see Hairspray tonight and we have booked some flights (£7 singles no taxes BARGAIN!!!) for a mini break to the west coast of Ireland.


----------



## laurab

GHH - Oh no, I'm so very sorry.  If you need us we are still here even if your not cycling.   


Driver - Pub was good, was all very apprentice like as we are setting up a photography group and planning an exhibition so there was laptops and brainstorming!  Great fun!


LV - Welcome back. I had to use that heparin... nasty. Will all be worth it.    My last cycle was my 'for closure' cycle after 3 rubbish cycle so it can happen.


Jo - Glad you wanted to hear my story, worry I sound like a broken record and just annoying with my 'mracles do happen' stuff.    


Just looking at getting a carpet cleaner hoover thingy..... any recommendations? Want to spend as little as possible but want one that will stop my house stinking of cat pee..


----------



## beachgirl

Driver...wow that's a bargain...have you booked a hotel or are you hiring a cottage?

Shorts. what about Egypt or Dubai?


----------



## shortie66

ooo egypt Beachy theres a thought


----------



## popsi

Morning

Have just a minute to post

GHH.. so sorry to hear your news...... we are here if you need anything   

Jo and Malini       

Shorts. hope your feeling ok honey, holiday sounds FAB ! xxx

LM... missing you honey hope your ok xx

Laura... oh how exciting about your groupl xx... i have a VAX cost about £90 and it is FAB !! xxx

Beachgirl... glad you had a lovely holiday xxx

Driver.. Wow sounds lush.. and what a bargain xx

RC & RH.. hope your ok ... things will take a bit of time and your wonderful parents xxx

LJ... Thanks for doing the collection honey xxx

heaps, mir, Calypso, Tracey, LW, LV, Almond and all you wonderful ladies, hope your all ok and here is a big    

Right best dash, in then Night Garden is starting      ... then its nap time for princess and i am gonna start getting things ready to go on hols ... we are off to Torquay and cant wait xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hey ladies, just came across this which may be of interest regarding AMH

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/10417797.stm

Jo Congrats on being PUPO sweetie, hold on to the fact that each natural pregnancy comes usually from just one little embie! Over the years I have seen lots of success stories on FF from 2 cell single embies! So glad you kept the photo on file for it will be lovely to show your little one how they started!

Lot's of hugs to everyone today as it seems they are needed thinking of you all!

Tracey hunny did tell DH but only when company had agreed to redo the scan  going tonight, not sure about your decision, guess as others have said you have to go with what your gut decides xxx

GHH bless hunny, we are all here for you!

Mal good luck if ET is today xxx

Sx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72

And another one for those of you who are going for au natural BMS

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8125934.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## H&amp;P

purple72 said:


> And another one for those of you who are going for au natural BMS
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8125934.stm


hope DH doesn't read that


----------



## laurab

He he, makes me wonder how DH has such good sperm then!!  


Purps - Did you have to pay for the scan? 


Pops - Oh I was looking at a vax one that was £94 on amazon.... whats your model.... there are millions of them and I have no idea what I'm looking for!!  Maybe I should go to currys or something to have a proper look.


----------



## popsi

Laura... this is like mine

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-VAX-carpet-washer-cleaner-rapide-pro-jet-/220629204390?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item335e867da6

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72

No Laura sweetie, all free, told them it had never been watched and when we put it on it was blank    they asked me to send it them, then they rang and apologised! Just a little white lie   

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for your responses about my dilema.  The trouble is I don't seem to have a gut feeling. I change my mind every few minutes.  Maybe I will get pg this cycle and not have to make the decision - ha ha.
I am so undecided about everything, including whether to go with a DE cycle if I get the call.  I just don't know.

Going for a second viewing on a house tonight


----------



## Swinny

Hey Girlies

Just wanted to bob and say hello   

Beachy - Glad your hols were fab   

LM - Yey on the throwing up and feeling icky...i mean that in the nicest possible way sweetie     

Jo     

Laura - loved the piccies of the chippers on **     

RC & RH - Hope all is well with the three of you...the three of you, how nice does that sound!!!     

Sorry for lack of persos had a mad busy week and not had chance to bob on much.

AFM Re-test winging it's way to Athens as we speak and I am    that it's negative this time.


----------



## laurab

TRacey - I would prob go for it with the extra £220, I know its all money but if it gives you the best chance...  


Pops - Oh that looks cheap, will have a look at the reviews later... shame its £20 postage otherwsie it'd be a real bargain..... never thought of looking on ebay.


Purps - Im sure they make a fortune anyway, whats a little white lie a.... oh get to see trouble again!   


Swins -    for a negative this time. XX


----------



## AoC

Quick and hopelessly non-personal post to follow....

Congrats on being PUPO, Jo!  Totall understand your photo decision.  

Nope, Driver, no swimming.  A/F is here, and apart from it making me feel too crud to do strong exercise in cold conditions, the endo stops me using tampons, so.... yeah, TMI!  I'm pootling in the garden, instead.    And probably lying around doing nothing much, if possible!  Hooray for better on doxy, A/F turning up, and  mini-break!!!

GHH I am so, so sorry.  

Leola, I'm sorry the line's got fainter.  Many heartfelt hugs.  I've been somewhere similar, as you know, and it sucks... it's not fair.

Is it worth just hiring from a dry cleaning place, Laura?

I love In The Night Garden, Popsi!

Can't believe how far along you are already, Purps - seems so quick!

Good luck Swinny!

Hope the house view works out right, Tracey!

Sorry I know I've missed folks, but I'm drugged up in la-la land.... gggg


----------



## shortie66

Just realised im gonna have to cancel my ultrasound scan for tomoz as we have estate agent booked to come n measure up and take photos at the same time        fffffffffffffffffflipping eck   


Hi swinny laura annasos tracy purps and everyone.  My new iron is calling, im such a saddo


----------



## laurab

Sausage - On drugs?? Fabulous! Enjoy.    With my old man persian cat and potty training my 3 around the corner I think buying one will be the better option!!  


Shotie - Can you rearrange the estate agent? and yes that is sad..... an iron would NEVER excite me.... unless it did the ironing by itself!


----------



## shortie66

Laura well i could do but i phoned em this afternoon to confirm it     It wasnt till scott said "but havent u got a scan booked for tomoz afternoon" that i remembered    Such a [email protected] sometimes    I wish i could find an iron did that, but this one will have to do, my old one is crap the steam function has all but stopped working


----------



## Han72

Hi all

GHH -       so sorry hon  

Leola chick      is it really not worth going in for the test and maybe getting some steroids/extra progesterone for support?

Shorts chick sod the estate agent. So what if you confirmed, it's not like you're cancelling at totally the last minute unelss they're coming at 6 in the morning...

Oi Sausaaagio, share em out then mate!    


Laura - loving the pix of the chips they get cuter every day!


Jeez, gotta go Tish needs to er.. go out! Sorry no more persos


love to all


xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Laura - the chippers are so cute in the ** photos.  I really enjoy keeping up with all your activities!  My cat used to wee in corners at my old house, thankfully he seemed to grow out of it.Swinny -    for a negative - not often we say that!  Thank you for the info in your PM.  It made it much clearer.   


Tracey - I have always struggled with the gut feeling thing too and change my mind on what to do for the best from one minute to the next.  I don't suppose you are a Libran too?  For what its worth, if you can afford it, I would give the Gonal a couple of months go and see what difference it makes.  World Cup still on in our house too, I'm afraid


Driver - I love a mini-break.  We are off camping this weekend in the Cotswolds- £5 a pitch at the campsite!  Perhaps we should start a new thread on bargain holidays for those saving up for IVF


LV - its not surprising you feel a bit flat after all the excitement of the wedding.  I am with you with the closure thing though - think its important.  When do you fly off?


GHH - I am so sorry, you are really going through it.  Like the others have said, we are here when you need us.


Jo M and Malini - have sent you PMs.


Leola - so sorry its not better news   


AFM - day 23 for me today and still no ovulation, so no chance of a natural miracle this month.  Having one last week of unhealthy living and then back on the wagon ready for next month's cycle.


Louise xx


----------



## AoC

No!  They're MY drugs!  *hugs naproxen, paracetemol, tranexamic acid and ranitidine*


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo sausage i had tranexamic acid tabs once when i had a wonky af. I was on solid for 3 weeks, what a fcuker of an af that was.  Still think u oughta share a few out tho.     Hope u feel better soon hunny      


Louises would hate u to feel alone having a week of unhealthy living so u leave me no option but to join you


----------



## Kittycat104

I had two lovely cocktails and wine last night. Cheers, Shortie!


----------



## Malini

GHH - I am sorry. Pls don't feel you hv to leave us but it sounds like you've got a lot on your plate. Hugs.

Tracey - Been thinking and my interpretation of your posts and chats is that your gut says to keep trying but your head says the odds and expense are problematic. IF treatment doesn't add up sensibly which confounds those on the outside but we understand that life isn't like a well executed business plan. Follow your heart until your head screams so loudly to stop that you'd be foolish not to listen.

Lou - Ta for PM. Glad you're sorted.

Shortie - Cancel the estate agent, your scan is important. They'd cancel you.

AOC - You're always funny but particularly so when drugged up

AM - So pleased the anti-b routine is sorted.

Laura - Pls never stop - well do if it causes you stress - telling us about low quality embies making scrumptious babes.

Particularly as I have heard about my three - a 10 cell (grade 2), a 6 cell (grade 2) and a 7 cell (grade 3). All three are 30 out of 100 on their GES scale. So a mixed story but we soldier on til Thurs hoping for an expanded blast which may be Fri (day 6). Here's hoping they keep going.

Love to you all,
Malini xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all
Tracey - that a tough decision you have to make, I hope you find resolution soon
GB    commando!
Mag - hoping you haven't got the hidden C   
RC - must be great to be finally home. I am sure Emilia's feeding will settle down, all my sisters have said it is hard the first few weeks   
Leola -   
Jo, LM - PUPO princesses sending you           
GHH - so sorry   , we are all still here for you
Shortie - hope u sell your house quickly, we have new neighbours and they are really noisy  . 
DH and I went to Egypt last year - if you like diving or snorkelling then I highly recommend it. We also did a trek up mount Sinai - you set off walking early hours of the morning and then watch the sun go up. It was very atmospheric - bloody cold at the top so take a coat
LV - my last cycle at Jinny was for closure, had the donor cycle lined up but wanted one more go with my own eggs. You need to be happy that you have done everything you could, you don't want to have any waht if. And look what happended to Laura on her closure cycle
Malini    
  Nix, AOC louise, laura, beach, spuds, purps, popsi, driver and everyone else
AFM - Had instructions from clinic to increase to two patches every other day and to come in on friday for a scan with my wee sis.   that all is good and think EC could be Monday


----------



## mag108

Sweet JO; You are PUPO!!! I have no faith in the grading, you have as good a chance now as anyone sweetie! As good a chance as any!  

Leola: Moelfre, on Anglesea. Great spot, great site (if not a tad strict!). 
  I am so so sorry that the line is disappearing....

Laura: what happened to Grandad Gaz?

GHH: Gawd you have been really hit badly with too many things. Your poor Dad. and I am really sorry to hear that your guy is gone awol again. We will continue to think of you and hold you in our thoughts, stay, or come back any time hun. Remember at the moment life is dealing you a very very tough hand BUT it wont always be this way AND hopefully you will be back joining us all again or somehwere else on this threadx xx  

Hi Shortie: good luck with the house photos! You have so much energy! (come and do my ironing anytime!)

LV: welcome back sweetie. Its no wonder the bubble has burst. TX is such a trial for us all. Sending you a big hug. You are making the right decision for you now. I totally 'get' you wanting to try one last time with OE. My motto, what would you regret the most, trying or not?

Driver: Enjoy the West of Ireland, very Jealous  

Mal: You are doing really really well sweetheart! We are all sitting tight willing this to be the cycle for you.


----------



## shortie66

Wooo hooo malini          for you sweetie.      


Im gonna cancel scan and go monday, really want house up for sale asap.    And think i prob have cysts so no rush there   


mag are u joking   come and do ur ironing    mine has been up there up a month waiting     adn theres still more left for tomoz


----------



## Malini

Mag - That is so kind.

I am a dolt:

Jo darling. I am thrilled about your little, lovely embie. I totally admire your courage and determination to celebrate this HUGE part of your journey.

LM - so, so willing this to be your time.

And Zahida - it is hard going all of this. Special trying hugs.

Almond and LV - the downregging means the show is on the road and that is better than limbo - promise.

And finally, Swinny - I hope this is a negative.

There's more, always, but gotta go.

Malini xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Super quick one as the old biatch has arrived and I am in agony...any spare drugs sausage? I'm waiting for feminax plus to kick in! 

Tracey - can you cope with clomid? Could be a cheaper alternative?

Driver - glad you are feeling you better  

LJ will return your pm tomorrow

Swinny Mag    your retest is -tive

Jo Pupo lady      

Malini -          

GHH - good lord! Sending you huge         don't feel you have to leave us 

LV - hardly suprising you are feeling the way you feel. But this could work!      

Shortie - can recommend a great place in Egypt..Luxurious AND cheap! 

LM      

Purps - thanks for the bms link! 

Laura, Louise, Popsi, Nix Beachey et all   

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Zahida good luck for friday hunny       


Sobroody yes please let me know    am thinking of a week in prob jan or feb scottie doesnt know it yet tho


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini, I love you, I think you have it spot on on how I feel.
Every day must be so nerve wracking when you are waiting to see how your embies develop. 

Viewed the house again.  It is really nice but so tidy with no clutter at all.  DH and I were talking about whether we could de-clutter enough of our stuff.  It doesn't have a loft and we have a whole loft full of crap.And  a shed full too.
I think we might end up killing each other with me wanting to chuck everything out and him wanting to keep it.

Also AF arrived this evening (only day 24).  Funny how down you can feel when you didn't expect to get pg in the first place.
This means I have to make a decision about the gonal f by tomorrow.

Oh, I also have nits!  found one on max and six on me.

Louise.  Are you still having scans or using an ov monitor to tell whether you ovulated?

Shortie.  I would def cancel the estage agent.  They get so much money for what they do they should be at your beck and call and come again regardless of whether you made a mistake or not.

Talking of estate agents, does anyone know what the going rate for selling your house is?

Zahida.  Monday is not long away.  Good luck

AnnaofC.  Sorry AF is keeping you from swimming.  

Laura.  I am with you with the ironing - I hate it.  I hope you manage to find a decent carpet cleaner.  The other option is to hire one from homebase, we did and it worked really well.  We also paid for a company to come in once, vast expense and no better than doing it ourselves.  Thanks for the advice, I must admit I like it when people say what they would do.

AM.  I'm glad you are getting on better with the anti b's

Swinny.  ^reki^ for good news from Serum

Mag.  are you feeling better today?

LV.  Sorry you are feeling so down after the wedding. 

LM.  Can't wait to have you back.  

Anna.  I bet you can't wait to get your dog.

Nix.  It sounds like you are enjoying yours.

Jo, enjoy being PUPO.  I know how hard it is though.  I agree with wht others have said about grading.

5 new posts since I started typing so better press send.  

Anna.  I have had clomid before but I would just take that instead of hte tamoxifen, woudl still also need the gonal f.  As I only got 1 egg with full dose of gonal f on one cycle and same with full dose of menopur I'm not sure what 4 days of gonal 4 150 units plus tamoxifen would do. probably just the same one follicle as I have been getting with just tamoxifen.  sorry I have rambled again


Lots of Love

Tracey


----------



## shortie66

Tracey our estate agent is charging 1500 quid. Most estate i know of charge between 1 and 1 and half %. Dosnt sound much when said like that does it.      Im re-arranging scan for monday, really wanna get out of house asap


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie.  I must admit putting our house on the market meaning we have to keep it spotless and tidy for viewings filles me with horror!


----------



## sweetpea74

evening ladies and wooohooo for LM and Jo our PUPO ladies!   


and big big hugs to you Malini for getting this far and here's lots of positive thinking    for transfer for you, is your Dad out there now?


Hey AoC and sorry you're in pain but sounds like you've got it all under control with the drugs! Anna SB sounds like you need some too!


Talking of pain I've been getting pinprick type stabbing pains all over random parts of my body, not all the time just every now and then...hmmm not sure what it is but perhaps its stopping the meds and suddenly going to nothing? Mind you that's a while ago now, I've stopped as of the 20th June...


Anyway GHH, so sorry to hear you're having such a hard time but do feel free to stick around here, as you know how supportive all these lovely ladies are and sometimes it just helps writing it all down...here's some hugs anyways    


Hello Zahida and sounds like it's all going really well for you guys and fingers crossed for your scan on Friday, it'll soon come!  


Hey Shortie and know what you mean about moving, when you gotta go you gotta go  but can you re-schedule the scan to thurs or friday instead? I'm with you and Louise on the unhealthy living for a week, looks like we're not going again til August now!


Tracey good luck with your decisions like the girls say you just have to go with your instincts, hard to do I know! 


evening Popsi, LV, Mags, Swinny, Laura, Driver, Leola (still   for your blood results), RC&RH, Nix, GB and everyone else hello!   


I forgot to say last time the follow up with the consultant last Friday went OK, DH came with me and the cons could see we meant business and were not going to take no for an answer so we're going one more round (cons said this was the last one though!) in August, downregging this time to fit in with dear cousin's cycle and the operation on the Tuesday (I down regged last cycle in Sept and that worked ok so hope its the right thing to do this time). The only thing is dear cousin has a holiday booked for first week in Aug and I really dont want to conflict with that but the cycle decides when things happen so we'll just have to wait and see. I feel like I'm on tenterhooks and its really frustrating as I cant control any of it and it relies on my dear cousin soooo much, and this is our last chance and its all so final I guess.


Anyway I've said it so I feel better already (apart from these weird pinpricks!!). sorry for the me-rant guys!


Off to bed now so night night all.


Sweetpea


----------



## Kittycat104

Sweetpea - I am cycling in August too - I am hoping this lovely sunny weather (if it continues) might encourage my ovaries to spring into life - you never know!  There is some research that suggests IVF success rates are higher in summer.  


Tracey - I would give the gonal F one go for a month and see if you get any better response than without it, then at least you can decide on the way forward based on a bit more info.  I am using ov monitor - I decided I didn't want to pay what my clinic were going to charge for scans (£450!) for one cycle.  Plus I was only using clomid.  Make sure you drive a hard bargain with the estate agent - I am useless at that sort of thing but DH is very good.  They are not exactly busy at the moment so should charge you less to sell your house if you insist.


Shortie - what about Morocco?  We nearly went there last month but flights were all booked.  Not sure how hot it will be, but Marrakech is supposed to be great and there are some nice looking coastal resorts too.


Malini - the more I read about IF and IVF, the more I think it is all a bit of a lottery, so you have as much chance as anyone else in my book.  I have my fingers and eyes crossed for you.


Off to work....


Louise xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Blagged another day to get the get the house all ***** and span.  Need to clean shower and bathroom carpet first, and then its just the general tidying hoovering etc etc yawn yawn yawn     


Tracey i know what you mean about having to keep the house spotless.    I have a fat lab that molts everywhere and a "scott" that never cleans up after himself no matter how many times i ask       Its terrifying, i men i will have to hoover EVERY DAY just in case     


Sweetpea good luck sweetheart       you have a very special cousin there and i hope with all my heart it works out for you      


Louises i will defo take a look at morocco too    options are very much open at the moment, tho prob with the house market as it is we might not be moving till then     


Oh well im gonna drink my coffee and get on with the bathroom, i HATE cleaning the shower.


----------



## shortie66

I have just come downstairs from cleaning the shower, to find lewis out in the back garden with a dead ickle birdie in his mouth    I have no idea whether it was already dead or whether he did it, poor thing. He looked very pleased with himself the little sod.


----------



## Malini

Oh Lewis you beautiful rotter. Charlie tried to kill a chicken and I had to stick my hand in his mouth to disengage; I guess it is nature but I felt awful.

Well done Kate on getting another day to sort. How's the knee?

Malini xx


----------



## laurab

Aw shortie that horrible, must admit my Oscar is too stupid to catch anything but Jangles is always chasing something... next door have just built a huge bird tree thing in the middle  of there garden and I did think.... 'jangles will like that!'!!


What day are your embies at that cell count Mal? Mine were all grade 2.  I dont tire of my story but I used to get a bit Peed off with people and there miracle stories as I never believed I could become one of them.... hence I don't want to be annoying!!   


Kate - Hope the Estate agent goes well.


Sweetpea... you decide when its your last chance not the bloody dr!... Just looked your last cycle you got 4 eggs?? Whats the prob with that... all our cycles vary... I had none, 2, 4 and 7 eggs.  If this doesnt work... new clinic! How great of your cousin, I have thought very seriously about becoming a srrogate, tim is fine with it just not sure on my family.....


gotta go Beth has a ted stuck in a box!!


----------



## laurab

Where was I...


Jo - How are you PUPO lady?


LM - Home tomorrow?


Mag - My FIL was robbed outside his shop in Nottingham and stabbed 4 times, has has lost the feeling in one of his arms but we are all    after a lengthy op he will get some feeling back in it. He is in a very bad way emotionally though, flashbacks, not sleeping, crying all the time.  To be honest I'm dreading staying there all weekend, although hopefully the chippers will be a good destraction for him.


ASB - I think I completely missed your -tive test. Brill news. 


I know I've missed loads but thats all I can manage for now....


----------



## popsi

morning everyone x

shorts.. good luck with the estate agent honey xxx aww poor birdie but it is nature honey and Lewis will look pleased with himself and not understand lol xxxx but its horrid i am sure 

laura.. morning honey laughed at the ted stuck in a box !! how are you honey xxx

tracey.... sorry cant help with your decision its all so complicated tx, we never really got into it that much before stopping    for what you decide xx

sweetpea, louise, mags, malini, asb, annaofc, nix, and everyone sending you all my love and luck 

sorry got to go and feed the little monkey (oops sorry princess) then we are off for a walk today as they say it will be rain tomorrow xxxxx 

see ya later girlies xxx


----------



## laurab

Is the court case done yet pops? If so does that mean piccies soon!!!


----------



## shortie66

Malini knees are much better almost like new, have even been kneeling scrubbing bathroom carpet this morning     


Laura bet jangles will spend a lot of time over ur neighbours now      


Pops enjoy the sunshing sweetie its cloudy here at the mo but still warm.  


Have rescheduled scan for tomorrow at 3.45   


Bathroom finished bedroom 1 finished just about to commence on bedroom 2


----------



## popsi

Laura... its not far off.. not saying too much afraid to jinx it   ... but       photos will be very soon xx

shorts...l glad you sorted scan honey xx

walk was lovely melting now though.. lunch then princess sleep time 

later ladies xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies     

Will be back later but I need to get a message to Tracey - if anyone can help, please can you ask her to contact me?

Tracey - I have pm'd you - please can you reply?   
I'll send another one just in case.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon **** y, how is the very cute emilia today?        


Pops im just having a ham and cheese coleslaw sarnie on massive doorstep bread    


Upstairs finished only kitchen and lounge to go.  Hope to god he doesnt open a cupboard or drawer tho, he is likely to get crushed to death by the fallout


----------



## popsi

shorts... i am having fresh hot bread with butter (from bakery !) and fresh tomato and glass of milk.. its lush lol


----------



## Han72

Bonjour!

RC - good luck with that, Tracey's ignoring me too  I wonder if we're trying to contact her for the same reason...   How's the little miss today   

Malini hon, you know you and D and the 3 Malateers are constantly in my thoughts             

Jojo - Pupo princess how goes it my love

Laura chick - somehow I missed that about your FIL  Bless him, poor man, what a bloody horrible experience! Gawd there's some vicious little sods around     Please give FIL a very gentle but heartfelt  from me!    that he makes a quick recovery from both the physical and emotional trauma.... And keep posting those photos, the Chips are just fantastic!! Love 'em to bits!

Pops     that it's all sorted very soon! Really looking forward to seeing some pix of the little monkey princess 

Shorts that's flippin' fantastic about your knees! Don't overdo it tho will you? Bless Lewis I bet he didn't do it and if he did, it wasn't on purpose! I bet he thought he was gonna bring you a lovely pressie and was totally confused by your reaction! Not looking forward to when Tish reaches that stage. Mind you she's so easily distracted she'd probably get bored and go off and do something else long before she does any harm  PMSL at the cupboard fall-out   

Sweepy - that's your name in my heeed! Good luck for this cycle chick!     And BLESS your cousin! 

Wheezy - I think you've summed it up pretty well there chick, definitely a lottery! There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why or when it works does there... 

Oi Dinna! Where's this place in Egypt then Come on! SPILL!!!! Not that we can afford to go on hols to Egypt but still a girl can dream! Hope the Feminax + kicked in! 

Zahida -     coo possible EC on Mon, seems to have come round so quickly!

Sausaaagio - can't believe you won't share your drooogs with me! Not your friend anymore      

AFM well had a rough couple of days with an upset tum but feeling much better now and craving chips and twix icecream....  The good news is I'm now several pounds closer to my target weight as a result of being unable to eat anything but dry bread for the last 2 days so YIPPEEEE! Took Tish for her vaccination today, she yelped a bit but was good as gold  She's such a little sweetie, if you give her a cuddle and kiss the top of her head she gives you little puppy kisses back again 

Laters taters! 

xxx


----------



## LV.

Morning gals!


Lurking a bit to try and get back in to the swing of what's a-happening round these parts


Nix - look at you and your "promotion". You were an assistant when I left and now look at you, a full blown mod. I take it we are still allowed potty mouths in your presence? And who's Tish? Did you go and get a puppy whilst I've been away? Goodness I've missed too much.


Shorty - Birdies are not nice treats for us gals are they? As I said on ** this week kitties have brought a frog (that massively freaked me out) and several butterflies. Tuppence brought a whole birds nest with 2 ickle tiny baby birds in it last week, poor little mites. Was sad and felt so bad for the birdies but they are just following their instincts I suppose. Glad your knee is feeling better and you're off work again.


RC - hello to you peeking on, how do you have the time? Love to you at this special time, hope you're loving every sleepless minute of it


Pops - have a lovely walk


Mal - it all sounds rather scientific over with old Sher, what is this grading system? Laura's story is an inspiration. I went to yoga this morning and sent you some big cell dividing loving across the cosmos, should be with you any moment now. And you're right, it's noce to be out of limbo, feel sooo much better today than I did yesterday. 


Zahida - Thansk for your kind words, not sure what patches you're on (catch up central) but good luck for your scan this week


Mag - hello gorgeous! Thanks for the welcome back. How are things with you? I'm not sure where you are at the mo petal


AnnaSB - whoop whoop on your -ve test (it's not often we say that is it?!) so are you trying au naturel for a bit then? 


Tracey - Still catching up with you too, so you're still doing super ovulation? And moving house too? Wow everyone seems to be moving, was there something in the water whilst I was out?! 


Swinny -     for a -ve for you too honey. Anna's result must be a boost, sure yours will follow the trend 


Sweetpea - what a gorgeous cousin you have. Hope the waiting is over soon so you can get on with your plan. Life is always much better when we have the plan, eh? Well I find that anyhoos


Louise - you hic all the way with those cocktails! It's important to balance being good with being very bad    Enjoy!


Purple - thanks for the links. Did you se the Metro this morning about ovarian transplants?


Hello to everyone else


Thanks for the welcome back girls. Feeling tons better today, it's all this fricking pill, I swear. I can't wait to get off it, I have been an emotional retard for way too long now! Tears to anger at the blink of an eye. 


I'm slightly concerned today though as I'm sure AF is on her way and that shouldn't be happening until next week when I stop the pill. I know spotting is normal on the pill but this feels like the witch is coming and I'm bleeding more than I should be for spotting (in my opinion). Hope to god this doesn't mess up the cycle - it won't, will it?! The clinic won't be awake in Las Vegas for a few hours yet so will monitor for a bit longer until full freak out mode commences! Any pearls of wisdom gratefully received


LadyV xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pops and Shortie.  Stop talking about lunch.  I have just started my juicing diet again   

LV.  I hope this isn't AF.  

Yes I am doing super ov, this is about my fifth month I think and no success so far.  
Thinking of moving just so the saying 'new house, new baby' might come true    

Thanks Nix and Catherine

Shortie, maybe I could bring my hamster round to yours and let lewis catch it.  The smelly old thing is going to put house purchasers off.

Better get back to do some work.


----------



## shortie66

Wooohooooo LV's back psoting again    Hope ur af doesnt mess things up sweetheart      they really are a pain in the **** sometimes   


Nix bonjour missy    tish is just soooooo gorgeous, i would love another one, perhaps if no kids come along and the bigger house does i may just find myself down bluecross again    


tracy my lunch was yummy   im trying to cut down now and i start ww next week (yes i know i've been saying that for 3 weeks now but forces have been keeping me away)    


Kitchen is finished just gotta mop floor and then only the lounge and porch left, im bloody knackered. And my washing machine is bost    Think the drain pump has gone kaput, it isnt spinning either, i've emptied it 3 times and cleaned the filter but still no bloody good, oh well i've needed a new one for ages as the fabric conditioner compartment hasnt worked for 12 months so i've been using the 2 in 1 stuff.  Have sent scottie via flower shop on way home to get 2 trays of plants so i can do my last job of hanging baskets before estate agent comes, i havent had time to go down. Just hope he comes back with plants that arnt half dead


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> im trying to cut down now and i start ww next week (yes i know i've been saying that for 3 weeks now but forces have been keeping me away)


you and me both gorgeous, I was going to take my ticker off as my weight is just not moving, you would think with all the chocolate I am not eating on these anti b's it would just drop off but no such luck 

Popsi - have you POAS yet?

Mal - Hope those embryo's are dividing nicely, sounds like a very complex grading system they have there    , did you get to the wedding? When are you due back to the UK?

LM - Safe journey home


----------



## laurab

Have I missed something??!! Why is Pops POAS?!   


And why does everyone want tracey??!


I hate being out of the loop!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura     come on keep up, anyone would think you had your hands full or something    

Popsi said she was 2 weeks late a couple of days ago but didn't want to waste money buying pee sticks. I just thought I would start the cheering squad to get her testing, she wouldn't be the first person to adopt and then get a natural BFP.

I am guessing everyone is after Tracey to offer her a present of unwanted product they have (hmmm not sure that is cryptic enough   ) and don't need (but I could be barking up the wrong tree   )


----------



## almond

Morning ladies and thanks to all of you for your lovely replies to me and good wishes    I've just finished Lupron which I think means I've downregged but have no idea really and then I do a week of Cetrotide, leave for NY on Tues and no stims until next Wed.    I'm just going along with it, no idea how it all works    Been up most of the night with period pain and Lupron / Dex related insomnia so got even less chance of understanding than normal ...

So much for work winding down    I wanted to be able to get on here more often and instead I am running around like a mad thing trying to get everything sorted for the cycle and also for going away and finishing work. I'm a useless poster, find it so hard talking to so many people at once and tend to read then give up    But you are all in my thoughts, always

Just a few quick personals ...

Malini and Jo  and LM        My thoughts are with all of you 

LV - God it's so bloody stressful. I'm sure they'll know what to do and it won't be a problem, and they should be up pretty soon.   The pill is a nightmare, I swear I was insane on it. Not entirely sane now in fairness, but not like I was. Wanted to hit everyone within a 50 meter radius and crying at the drop of a hat. Awful bloody thing.

Zahida - hope you are coping ok this week, and hope your next scan brings more good news   

Leola -    hope you're doing ok. I'm happy to give you any info you want re SIRM NY, I've been impressed so far. This is my first paid cycle, my other two were NHS and apart from the terrible exchange rate I think the prices are probably comparable to some of the clinics in London. IBut 'm still going to be horribly skint for the next year, at least, and that's before I even start thinking about how I'm going to afford DE if that's where we head to next   

Driver - glad you're starting to feel a bit better, antibiotics can make you feel awful at the best of times and those ones sound super strong. Are you able to take probiotics now or afterwards? - they always help me after antibiotics. The Biocare ones are great

Shortie - are you enjoying your day "off" ...

Tracey - I'm sorry for your dilemma, and as ever Malini has it spot on    I think it has to be heart all the way with the stuff, and sometimes all you can do is whatever feels like the next right thing. I know that's all I'm capable of. I'd love to see you get a very well deserved miracle   

Nix - glad you feel better. I had an awful stomach bug a couple of weeks ago, but rather enjoyed regaining the weight I lost (and more apparently ...) 

Love to our new mummies RC and LW and all our more experienced mummies   

Ladies I'm going to stop now, even though I'm sure there's loads more I wanted to say, because I can't get good at this posting lark no matter how hard I try. I just get overwhelmed and find it hard to say what's in my heart, and end up posting a load of gobbledygook instead. I'm much better at chatting one to one. But I'm thinking of you all, and I'll be popping back lots of times before I go.

xxx

ps unwanted product wtf!!


----------



## almond

ps quick question ladies - I'm starting Cetrotide tomorrow and the instructions that came with it said something about sticking the needle in my fat (it didnt mention the fat) and seeing if there's blood in the syringe and carrying on if not but if there is blood taking it out and starting again with a new one?? WTF Do they think I'm a masochist rolling in money?? Got no intention of doing that, was planning on sticking it straight in as usual and clinic mentioned no such thing?

anyone any ideas??!


----------



## H&amp;P

almond said:


> Got no intention of doing that, was planning on sticking it straight in as usual and clinic mentioned no such thing?


 I never did the draw a little back up bit (I was never going to pull the needle out and throw the vial away so I figured why bother making myself worry), I just jabbed plunged and got it out as quickly as possible

Fab personals by the way  Will check out the probiotics, been thinking about doing them but stomach has calmed down amazingly since last week, so not even any poo talk from me this week  , will get some for when we are all done.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Almond - the same as Driver - I just wacked the needle in and plunged it all in. And I read all the info that came with the cetrotide too, and it didn't mention that.   Hello lovely Almond - it's really great to have you back. I have everything crossed for you sweetie.   

LV - My AF did start while I was on the pill, and yes, it was the full blown thing. I decided it was definitely AF and not just spotting because, even though the bleeding was light, it was continuous for 2-3 days, and I had all other AF symptoms including cramps etc. When I phoned the clinic in a panic they said "oh don't worry, that happens sometimes," and they told me to count the first day of the bleed as day 1 and to start the stims then. It didn't cause any problems for me (just caused a whole lot of additional stress.   ) BTW, when I did come off the pill at the scheduled time, I had another withdrawal bleed, but that stopped a couple of days after starting stimming.

So give the clinic a ring if it does happen, but don't worry too much about it. That's my advice.   

Laura - I'm normally really slow, but even I know why everyone wants to talk to Tracey. Naughty girls.    Think about Tracey's recent dilemma. 

Malini - that's sounding really positive - advanced blasts! I am   for you. Does that mean you'll have a 1ww instead of 2ww? At least you'll be getting some of the 2ww out of the way now, although I know it must be very nerve racking for you now. I think we had EC around the same day, so our OTD will be similar?

Hello Mags, Shortie, Popsi, RC (and Milly), Nix, Driver.

On the subject of pets being killing machines, my sweet little puppy Millie (still only a 18 month old fairly small springer spaniel) has killed: countless pheasants, patridges, 3 ducks, 2 seagulls (bigger than her), 2 carp, about 6 rabbits, and 2 hares (yes, Hares!!! She is very fast. The hares were bigger than her too. )

I am a real softie when it comes to animals of any kind, and I absolutely hate it when I see her making an animal suffer. I have to get DP to finish them off sometimes.   

I'm doing ok - due to be back at work today but I am still exhausted, so crept home after a meeting this morning and fell asleep in front of the tennis. Lovely (but clueless) DP asked last night whether each day that passes means that a BFP is more likely.   Bless. I told him he needs to wait at least a week and a half until we can start thinking like that.   

Love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Rural Chick

Back again     


I have finally managed to let myself put Emilia in her crib to sleep, rather than cuddle her and watch her - it's only taken 8 days   I'm not sure that'll be enough to be able to play catch up though, so will try as best as I can.

Tracey - thanks for getting back to me.   

Nix and Driver - I think you are both spot on    

Shortie, Driver and anyone else on a diet - or supposed to be - hopefully this will make you chuckle. I knew how much I weighed the day Emilia was born as they needed to know for the spinal block. After two days I decided that in the interests of science, I would like to know how much everything else, ie the placenta, fluid, etc had weighed, so I weighed myself. Now, Emilia was 3.3 kg when she was born, so guess how much I'd lost - 3 kg WTF   . Perhaps they left something heavy inside me!!!     

We are still having problems with feeding but will get there - I am determined to give her breast if I can, so I am expressing with a double pump for between 30-60 mins every three hours. Fortunately whilst I'm doing this, RH is able to feed her with a cup, so we do get a couple of hours inbetween each milking/feeding session. We have to wake her during the night as she never seems to be hungry   , so we are really lucky there. RH has also decided that as I'm responsible for what goes in at the top end, it's only fair that he does the other end - I haven't changed a nappy for days.

       for Jo, Malini, LM and Zahida.

       to everyone - I will try to do some persos soon.  

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Oh Jo, bless indeed!!! Aww give him an extra  for being so sweet  Actually, he's right in a way, if you think about it. Every day DOES bring us closer to that long awaited BFP               



DRIVER225 said:


> almond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got no intention of doing that, was planning on sticking it straight in as usual and clinic mentioned no such thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I never did the draw a little back up bit (I was never going to pull the needle out and throw the vial away so I figured why bother making myself worry), I just jabbed plunged and got it out as quickly as possible
Click to expand...

Same as that mate! As if you're likely to chuck it away and start again, are they completely CUCKOO    

OMG Almond!!! You're off to NY in a bit! Sorry about the med induced stupor, just wait til you have jet lag to deal with and all... I strongly suggest a and/or notebook or a dictaphone mate! Wots wrong with your posts anyhoo? They always look fine to me  So what if you can't get on here and post everyday you're still part of the pr posse innit! 



DRIVER225 said:


> Laura   come on keep up, anyone would think you had your hands full or something


   



DRIVER225 said:


> I am guessing everyone is after Tracey to offer her a present of unwanted product they have (hmmm not sure that is cryptic enough  ) and don't need (but I could be barking up the wrong tree  )


 I'm sure i don't know what you mean    



DRIVER225 said:


> shortie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im trying to cut down now and i start ww next week (yes i know i've been saying that for 3 weeks now but forces have been keeping me away)
> 
> 
> 
> you and me both gorgeous, I was going to take my ticker off as my weight is just not moving, you would think with all the chocolate I am not eating on these anti b's it would just drop off but no such luck
Click to expand...

Aaah now wot you want is a week on the juice diet thingie and then a mysterious stomach bug, works wonders... trust me on this    

LV - yipppeeeeeee long time no nuffink! How's the course going babes Yes Tish is my l'il beagle pup, currently munching on a frozen carrot at my feet (teething innit!) She is funny as a big bag of funny things!

Sorry no more persos, must go and drool over JW Tsonga.... 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

woooohooooo house will be on market by monday at the latest         and we have found out that the house we are interested in but havent managed to get a viewing on yet is being transferred over to the estate agents we are going with at 16,000 less than its on the moment


----------



## AoC

With my usual grasp of the important stuff, Shortie, get the washing machine fixed!  Ours is 12 years old and still going strong (with a four-cat household, mind you!) - we've called a washing machine engineer out twice in its lifetime, and both times it was fixable for considerably less than £100.

Thanks for the summary, Driver - I was so lost!

Almond, not that I think you post it, but I love gobbledygook.

Day by day, Jo.  

RC, love, I may not be a mummy, but even I know that when a newborn's sleeping, mother's resting.  Get your head down, woman!  I KNEW RH was going to be a Dad God!    Are you getting support with the feeding issues?  I don't want you worrying about them...  

Shortie, The Anna Theory of Moving House says that the house you buy is always 'meant'.  LOVE the omen of the one you're interested being available for less.....  And YAY for yours going on the market.

We used to have a cat called Piggy who's nickname was The Evil Death That Stalks The Night.  She was instant death to many a wild creature, thankfully most of the small rodent type.  She was smart, sweet, affectionate, and lethal.  Her black fur was so thick that she'd sit out on the grass in the pouring rain and come home later with fur that was just damp and sparkly with raindrops.  She once caught a mole - we're not sure how...  She used to hunt in tandem with her sister, with her sister driving small squeaky things up to a wall, and Piggy pouncing down off the wall to make the squeak for the last time.  We never had to put anything she caught out of its misery becuase she was the most efficient killer I've ever known.

In fact, on one occasion one of the other cats brought in a bird that wasn't quite dead (although beyond help).  I knew Piggy would do the job faster and better than I could, so I yelled for her.  I got as far as "Pi--" and she accelerated past me, and the bird died instantly on "--ggy!"

I, too, hate the suffering of little things, but I had to admire her efficiency...

Sadly, a few years back, she was no match for a speeding car.  We laid her (thankfully mostly intact) body out in the utility room so the other cats would know what happened to her and not look for her.  Her sister, Pippi, sat with her for half the night, then walked away and never gave her remains another glance.

Pippi's the one who bursts into the bedroom when Husband opens the door in the morning, and insists on sitting on my pillow and purring for five minutes before she rushes off for breakfast.  

They were both rescue cats, and my bride's gift to the groom.

Enough cats.  Still loopy on fave drugs!  

Nix - *blowing raspberries*  You are so still my friend.


----------



## popsi

just a quick one.. yes driver i POAS on the weekend... for the 1st time in my entire life i was so relieved to see a negative result (sorry i know that sounds selfish but right now it would be just way too complicated and just not fair on our princess just yet, hope you understand) ... and guess who arrived yesterday .. good old AF.. so could have saved the tenner     

love to you all .. xx


----------



## shortie66

Aofc love ur kitty stories       But we had to go buy new washing machine    with the cafe there is always sooooo much washing and tbh ours has been a sack of cack for a long time now   


Pops i understand sweetheart      


Hey guess what    Theres no football on tonight         And even better midsommer murders is on      Now i normally dont get to watch cos scott moans and whinges so much i tell him to turn it over, but tonight IM WATCHING IT and boy im gonna make him watch it too


----------



## laurab

Awwww POps I completely missed that complete saga!!!   


Ah I get you all now re:Tracey.   


Back later....


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie you have been a busy bee with all that cleaning   

Sweetpea what an amazing cousin you have there - wishing u all the best for your next treatment 

AOC - we have two kitties too one is super soppy and stupid, he rolled off the sofa lastnight  .  Sheba is a bit of hunter, wrestled a mouse off her the other morning and yesterday there were two chicks in the garden.  

Hi RC - 8 days old alreadyy?

Jo        when is OTD?

Malini      doe your blasts

Hi to everyone else 

AFM - seem to have picked up a sniffle or maybe hayfever kicking in so feeling a bit ropy.  Had a one to on with my line manager this morning and he has been great about time off during tx, typical bloke rather not know the details    which suits me fine.... met up with some old work chums for coffee, was really nice to see them all.


----------



## mag108

Laura: Oh my goodness poor man. That is awful. I hope he manages the mend the scars physical and emotional.


LV: all good. waiting to retest hidden c mid july. Big decision time on next tx too which I am avoiding by drinking a glass of wine each night so I cant think straight!


Shortie well done!


Hi everyone else, bit tired from gardening and havent had my dinner yet !


Malini - all looking goooooooooooood




J0 : xx bless the men!


RC: RH sounds like a darling! Good luck with breast!


Almond: so much good luck to you for your tx


----------



## calypso-sky

almond said:


> ps quick question ladies - I'm starting Cetrotide tomorrow and the instructions that came with it said something about sticking the needle in my fat (it didnt mention the fat) and seeing if there's blood in the syringe and carrying on if not but if there is blood taking it out and starting again with a new one?? WTF Do they think I'm a masochist rolling in money?? Got no intention of doing that, was planning on sticking it straight in as usual and clinic mentioned no such thing?
> 
> anyone any ideas??!


hey i was on that drug no blood ever came up .. stick it in sideways(the needle i meant) in the part you have pinched up.. its a bit stiff to do the drawing up and stuff but quite easy after a go or two.. does not hurt one bit .....


----------



## Spuds

Evening all  
Flippin ec - am useless at keeping up with personals    
*Tracey* - just wanted to say I agree with Mal - heart first until head wins   personally I would go for it - I know its more money but if you can I would - on the back burner - the DE option for me was something that really freaked me out before meeting you lovely lot on here, talking to RC and seeing our pr babies in the last few weeks has had me running for the waiting list   
*Shorts* - cats arghhhhh - Stig is bringing in a shrew a day at the minute and tonight I got a flippin headless one !!!!! (sorry Izzy !!! I hope she gets bored by the time you have the pleasure of her ladyship's company !!)
*Mal n Jo *- thinking of you and sending you loads of                     
*LV* - hello love xxx hope the witch behaves xxxx
I had a wobble yesterday - out of no where - went into a bad mood   better today - weird !!

Love to all the team

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Hiya Ladies and thanks for your replies...I'm feeling a little bit better today...


Hey Louise well maybe we can be cycle buddies, once I've found out when my day 1 is (I dont get AF so never know where I am in the cycle) I'll have an actual treatment plan so should have an idea of when it starts for real so we shall see eh?


Thanks Shortie and I know my dear cousin is truly wonderful. We waited ten years to find a surrogate after it didnt work with my mum so how lucky am I that another member of my family offered to do this amazing thing for me! Well done on your house - all that hard work scrubbing it for the estate agent paid off!! And good luck for your scan tomorrw   


Hiya Laura and I know its not really my last chance and that 4 eggs is really good but clinic say I was just really lucky last time!!! (that was the consultant who advised me to cancel this time and not my usual one I must add)...the only thing is my cousin can only commit to this next go as her life has been put on hold for nearly the past two years because of this and she has her hands full with being on her own and with two small kiddies so I completely get it...anyway, again we shall see....  


Merci Nixy for your good wishes!


Almond your posts are GREAT dont know what you're on about!   


Too right LV I def need goals in life, gotta have something to look forward to I reckon 


Hiya AoC, Popsi, RC&RH&Emilia, Tracey, Mal and Jo, LM et all, sorry I reckon I'm crappest at perso's!


Sleep well ladies!   


sweetpea


----------



## Züri

just a quick note to say good luck Mal and well done Jo on being PUPO


Lots of love to everyone else, I am still reading, just not able to post as much. Last day at work today, parents arrive tonight and then we're off to paradise on Monday - can not wait 


xxx


----------



## AoC

Mash, Piggy's record was 6 shrews onto the doormat in 20 minutes.  We decided she was probably farming them....  And since her average rate of kills per season never seemed to decrease, we decided the rodent population must be robust enough to stand it.

And they ALL arrived headless...  it's the crunchy, chewy snack that's full of brain-y goodness.  And two really big teeth.

Happy breakfast, everyone....


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies     

   - I can't believe it's July already  I'm getting the hang of this crib thing now!  

    at the headless rodent stories - our dear departed puss tat used to bring in live mice sans tails and then used to drop them in the bedroom in the early hours. He then used to look on with great amusement as I used to stand on the bed shrieking and RH used to try to catch said mouse with the washing basket    Such hapy memories!!!

       for Malini, Jo, LM and Zahida   

AOC -     at happy breakfast!!! Had a    at your story about Piggy and Pippi    

Zuri - hope you have a lovely holiday   

Sweetpea - don't think I've said how lovely it is to see you back yet - sorry.    

Spuds - sorry you've  had a wobble, but great that you feel better now. I'm so glad I've been a bit of help - it was Steph that helped us, so it's great to be able to pass that on.   

Mag - I'm very lucky to have RH - and thanks for the good luck with the breast - I've been lugging them around for too long for them not be be of any use!!   

Zahida - well done for teling your line manager and glad that he was so good about it - I bet you feel better for it.   

Shortie - hope you enjoyed Midsomer Murders - thank godness for Wimbledon, although I was sorry to see Roger go out - although he's not been at his best - obviously his twins are making their mark!! We would love to see you and Sxcottie so will try to sort something out. Good Luck with the house selling.   

Jo - you could cook a whole menu's worth with what Millie manages to kill!! Hope you feel a bit less exhausted soon.

   and          to Calypso, Laura, Popsi, Driver, Almond, Nix, Tracey, LV (or should that now be LR!),  and everyone else.

I haven't finished yet but we need to go and register Emilia's birth - I'll be back later to finish off    

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## almond

Morning Zuri and AOC and RH and anyone else lurking this morning    

RC and RH - your pics on ** had me bawling again last night, am just so touched and happy to see the two of you with your beautiful daughter

Our cat never catches a thing ... it's quite amusing watching her try. She's just walked in the room and I feel guilty for saying that now   

Thanks for all the Cetrotide tips    I've just done it. What a production   . After f'ing around trying to lose air bubbles I stuck on the needle that came with it which looked ridiculously long (not the drawing up one, I'm not that silly   ) and I tentatively poked it into about 3 different spots (which are now sporting attractive lumps) and then thought no way am I sticking that f thing into me so I took it off and put a slightly shorter one on and then it was fine. Am so paranoid when I do my injections I'm doing something wrong, and my imagination is very vivid in this regard ... you wouldnt think I am an old hand at this ...

anyway sure you were all interested to know that!

am off for baseline this afternoon and then acu ... see you all later
xxx


----------



## Han72

for the scan almond!



AnnaofCumberland said:


> And they ALL arrived headless... it's the crunchy, chewy snack that's full of brain-y goodness. And two really big teeth.


That's nasty but still PMSL   

Hi **** sy !  monent there hon!  Loving the pix of Emilia, so cute! 

Zahida - your boss sounds fab!  Hope you feel better soon lovey   

Hey Zuri - enjoy having your parents over!  And DEF enjoy the Maldives 

Hey Spudulika! - Glad you're feeling better today hon  

Hey Mag - really hope theC repeat test come up -ive     Totally hear you re putting off tx decisions! I'm still debating going for a low stim/natural cycle against the advice of my French gynie.... 

Hi Calypso 

Shawty - hey fab news on the hoos hon! Hope you can get it!   

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## LV.

Morning girlies


Almond - I hear ya! It's just not natural to have a gallon bag of needles and various scary looking bottles which all require different administering. Check and double check is my philosoph, think I told you I almost injected Luveris instead of Lupron yesterday which would have messed things up somewhat. Can't believe you're off so soon. Hope all goes well at baseline xx


RC - check you being able to post! Super ma!! And I luuuurve your ** pics and is anyone else with me that she looks just like you RC? There's more to this epigentics malarkey than they are letting on.


Spuds - big sloppy ones hun. Go with the freak outs, they invariably mean a good bit is on it's way to counterbalance   


Nix - your pup is the cuuuutest! Love him! Course is going well thanks doll, although have exams in a week and am finding revising hard to get motivated to do and ANYTHING else seems much more interesting, like cleaning and defrosting the freezer (WTF!). I can't recommend it enough, it's much more complex than I ever thought it could be but totally fascinating, I keep thinking "oooo it's just like magic and those old Chinese folks were just soooo clever!" Had my first day observing in clinic on Monday with "proper" patients which was fab, but terrifyingly real.  Are you still thinking of having a dabble?


Shorty - good news on your house love, you seem lovely and excited about it, yippee!


Malini - how are things honey?


LM - are you back yet?


Hmmm... there is more... brain is addled      Love to all


Oh, panic over re bleeding for me. Took a 2nd OCP and went for a panicked acu session to "hold it all up" and bleeding has stopped so TFF that.


Right better get revising. Or shall I hoover up instead? Hmmm... 


LadyV xxx


----------



## Han72

GET REVISING WOMAN!!!    Don't make me come round there and supervise you now!       


Why not start off by giving yourself 30 mins study time then have a break 5 min break. It's not v long but it's better than nowt and then as you get into it you can increase the study time to an hour with a 10min break etc.....   I think half the problem is sitting down to a mountain of stuff to revise with no end in sight. If you know there's a break coming then I think it helps concentration during the study time...  Well that' s the logic anyhoo!



xxx


----------



## AoC

Nix, I use the 30 minute trick with writing all the time - works even better if you use an actual timer.    Great advice.


----------



## LV.

Thanks lovelies, I was good and just got on with it and have just come up for air and a cuppa. Brain feels pretty frazzled after a 3 hour stint so maybe the smaller time chunks are the way forward, good advice! 


xx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi all,

that's good advice Nix - wot r u, a training counsellor or summit?   

LV - well done for getting down to it - great to see you back   

RC, aahh Emilia is all official now    Hope the BF gets easier   at having lugged them around for long enough!

Almond - hope your scan and acu have gone well this afternoon   

AoC - loved your stories of Piggy (especially the catchy nickname   ) although her untimely meeting with a speeding car made me    as my beloved Roxy went the same way 4 years ago yesterday and we did exactly the same thing with her sister Rusty   

Spuds, don't worry about Stig....we're quite used to it    Rusty seems to have found a very large nest of fledgling birds recently   

Sweetpea - what an amazing family you have, I really hope it works out for you this time   

Mags - keeping everything crossed for your re-test   

and Swinny - hope your results are back asap with good news   

Laura - I missed what had happened to Grandad - that's absolutely shocking    Big, big     and hope the peas prove to be a good distraction at the weekend   

Zahida -so glad it's working out well with the new line manager, hope all is good with you and your sis     

Shortie - epic cleaning sess. yesterday    Well done for getting the house on the market    Is it scan this afternoon?   

Popsi - you do know that AF arrived BECAUSE you POAS don't you     

Jo - bless your DP......sending you some   

Mal - is it blasts today or tomorrow?    Plenty of         anyway!

Anna - you must be sooooo excited about tomorrow     

LM - when are you home....when is OTD?      

  Driver, Cal, Tracey, Louise, Purps, Beachy, Leola, GB and everyone else

I had a bit of a bitter sweet day yesterday, it was my birthday but also, as mentioned to AoC, the anniversary of losing one of my kitties and in addition it was on my birthday last year, during my first naive round of IVF when I was full of hope, that I got my phonecall after EC the day before to say that none of my 4 little eggies had fertilised    I guess it will be a bitter sweet day every year now    On the plus side I waited to start my antib's until today so got  mildly plastered last night   and now on the countdown to finishing the pesky drugs   

Love to all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Malini

Izzi - I couldn't read and run bc I too have had a birthday of similar pain. We moved into a flat the day of EC to discover the vendor had lied to us on many fronts (they were IF too and had used that to negotiate with us), and then I woke up on my birthday and first morning in the property to the Nf call from the Hammersmith. It was awful. But the upshot, in retrospect, is that I have since been pregnant despite the nastiest dr of the lot telling us it wouldn't happen.
Happy belated birthday. I hope this is your year.

Sorry if you've asked me a question or said smthg I should respond to or sent me an email but I am really not up to keeping up with the constant flow of communication atm. I am pretty sure it is over now. Sometime this morning I will find out if any to get to blast but with GES scores of 30 it isn't likely. I had a 75 last time and that was the baby. DE is looking very much like my only option now so the nasty Hammersmith woman will have the last word yet (not to mention the UCH and the ARGC). It seems I am not a good listener.

Not beaten just resigned to it now. 

Malini xxx


----------



## Han72

Hey Malini honey, as one of my yardie cousin's would say, "it nuh done yet!"  

And I'm still hovering btw, so what with me and the rest of the PR posse, you and D aren't doing this alone! In fact I'm surprised you're not feeling a bit claustrophobic!             and        coming your way sweetie

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Malini we will never be beaten         


Bad news for me too im afraid,one cyst on right ovary tho of no significance, other tube has a hydrosalpinx. Amazing after 5 years of fertility treatment and endless untrasound scans both nhs and private it has only just been found    Consultant scanned me at the priory and said its hard to say whether he would personally remove it as its not that big, however it may just have drained and fill up again. Im fed up p 1ssed off and tired of the whole fcuking lot of it tbh


----------



## Han72

Shawty, but I am confuuuuuuuuzed! What stage of your cycle are you at? 

And yup they can drain hydros and ok sometimes they come back again but who gives a flyer if you're having ivf anyway the choobs don't come into it...  And sorry but I think the consultant is an  , either there's hydro and it's a barrier to ttc naturally so it should be drained or there's no hydro and he can leave well alone. WTF is he on about


----------



## Malini

Thanks Nixy. My shoulder has become very used to your WELCOMED company. Big Kiss.

OH Shorts. That's pants and I feel your frustration and know it well. Sorry you've had to deal with more rubbish. What are the consequences of what they've seen today with relation to your precious frosties?


----------



## Malini

I think Nix, but am very likely wrong, that the fluid can affect implantation.

Grr, all these twists and 'what ifs' and 'mights' hurt the head.


----------



## shortie66

Im gutted     Yes it can affect implantation, the fluid in the tube can leak into the uterus and its toxic. I really have had enough of this now


----------



## Han72

Yeah Malini but the man claims it's "not that big" whatever that means? So is he saying there's nothing there to endanger a pregnancy or prevent fertilisation? If so then why the bludclaarrt did he open his gob in the first place  


Sorry to jump down yer docs throat like this Shawty but he's not making sense and I fail to see what it has to do with your FET If the hydro is enough to prevent implantation then why is he hesitating to drain it I mean even if it does fill up again surely that doesn't happen immediately after it's been drained does it?  So if he drains it and the FET to goes ahead in the near future then it shouldn't be an issue should it That's why I'm confused


----------



## Han72

Shawty - I'd be really tempted to back to him and MAKE him explain if it's there and enough to be noticed then why the hell won't he drain it?! And explain how long it would normally take for it to come back (IF it comes back) so you know what your window is for FET.

What does he expect you to do with the information he's given you FFS Just sit there and hope it goes away on it's own  Jayzus I'm about to come over there and STRANGLE him for leaving you in the lurch like this - [email protected]!!!!


----------



## shortie66

Nix it was only a private scan to check for ovarian cysts and he picked up the hydro. What he said was although its only small at the moment it could be because it has already partially drained itself, therefore it could fill again get a lot bigger then drain again into uterus and cause a problem to any FET.


----------



## Han72

BTW I was given the line about hydrofriggingsalpinx and as a result had a bilateral salpingfriggingectomy which would leave me as "a perfect candidate for IVF" Well we all know tha was b0ll0x now don't we? A TOTAL waste of time, energy and tears as apparently my eggs are scrambled anyway so I if I could have my time again I certainly would INSIST on draining and seeing how it goes first.  At least there would still be an outside chance of conceiving naturally if I hadn't listened to the first opinion I was given. Instead I went and basically had myself spayed like a fricking IDIOT!!

God I AM SO AAAAAAAANGRRRRRRRYYYY for you Shorts!!!! And myself if I'm honest, I think I might be projecting my own experiences on to you so hopefully some of the others will be able to give you slightly less emotive advice....

Sorry


----------



## Han72

shortie66 said:


> Nix it was only a private scan to check for ovarian cysts and he picked up the hydro. What he said was although its only small at the moment it could be because it has already partially drained itself, therefore it could fill again get a lot bigger then drain again into uterus and cause a problem to any FET.


Jeee-SUS did he give you ANY useful info at all Like what the hell you're supposed to do Hell of a lot of suppositions and "coulds" and [email protected] I would assume in that case that equally he "could" drain it and it "could" resolve the problem and allow the FET to go ahead....


----------



## popsi

Oh shorts darling.... its [email protected] upon more [email protected] for you xxx i dont understand what you have, but an you email someone where your having your FET and see what they recommend, dont do to much googling honey as sometime it can make things worse as its conflicting, get answers from experts xxx it may be ok or it may need to be sorted to ensure you carry your precious cargo xxxx here if you need me xxx

malini... i agree with the others honey we are all here for you and its not over yet !xx we will be positive honey xx

nix... hiya sweetie. how is that cute little beagle of yours xxxxq


----------



## Han72

BTW Shorts is Dr Doom sure that was a cyst and not you about to ovulate What day of your cycle is it hon


Pops my dawg is looking at me and trying to figure out why I'm hitting the keys so hard....


----------



## shortie66

Thanks pops    I have emailed clinic 


Nix im on day 74


----------



## Malini

Oh Nix. Big hugs as I know that ANGER. Izz's story brought the bile into my mouth in seconds.

Shortie - This is hard to take. I remember when the immunes results came in for me, I thought that's it I can't take anymore. And our Mag has had a roll of news that felt like someone had a voodoo doll of her and was having a bad life. My advice is to go into denial while the panic is fresh and then hopefully you'll wake up one morning soon and be preapred to make a plan. In the meantime, let's sell your house and get one of your dreams in motion. Hugs.


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Shortie        we're supposed to go to consultants for answers, not more questions    No wonder you're so pi**ed off, he needs to explain exactly the implications for your planned FET otherwise there was no bl&*dy point in seeing him, you might just as well have gone ahead in ignorant bliss        

And Mal        why don't they warn you that EC the day before your birthday is not a good idea    Sorry to have reminded you of your awful experience    Haven't given up hope for you yet though


----------



## LV.

Oh Shorts darlin, big hugs for you. Mal speaks wise words there - a JD and some planning for your new shiny home. Your snow babies aren't going anywhere and will be there when you have a plan.


Mal - Praying you get the numbers you need m'lovely. Will they do ET anyway, even if they haven't made it to blast, but haven't arrested? Some are just slow coaches. I had 4 day morulas on day 5 at the Lister which went on to a chemical, and might have not made it because of my NK's attacking. 


xx


----------



## Jumanji

just popping in.

can anyone else who wants to contribute to RC's collection please PM me for bank details?  

Malini - please remember that there was no prospect of my sister getting to blasts! don't give up!


----------



## Malini

Izz - And I have hope for you! Big hugs and yes, EC b4 a bday is not advised.

Shorts - Hugs.

Pops - Hi to you. 

LV - Cuddles for my bruised buddy.

LJ - Your sister's story is a comfort (but have to admit to envy too 

The news is in. ET may be tomorrow now, we still have 2 embryos but the 3rd is no longer. 1 is an early blast but not expanded (I lost one btwn early and expanded last time) and the other is just a bit beyond its 6-cell state and according to them has a 50/50 chance of going any further.

Hohum. More waiting.

Malini xxx


----------



## shortie66

Good luck malini sweetheart         u soooo deserve this      


Thanx all, just so drained with the whole lot, will wait to here back from clinic and see what they say.  Always thought for some reason i would struggle to have little ones, just didnt realise how much i guess.


----------



## Han72

Oh Malini chick am        for you and your embies!

Shorts - sorry I really went off on one there    OK day 74, one cyst (any chance of aspirating or giving provera or whatever it's called to get rid and bring on AF Or is that not useful? ) and a "small" hydro which may or may not come back after draining....  Is there anyway to get the scan results off to Reprofit and see what they have to say  I am CONVINCED there is more to be done here to facilitate the FET and the consultant was just outrageously unhelpful    


Going away to do some deep breathing or something now....   


xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie -   

Nix -    and BREATHE.   

Mal -      &    

Jo -     

I am a lady of few words today, been at work since 7 and still here, no time for more but love to all.


----------



## shortie66

Nix i have emailed the clinic and have got copies of scans which i can send over if they want them.


Hi driver


----------



## Han72

Nice one shorts! 

Drives - yes mum.... 

xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Mal, 2 embies still fighting - that sounds like good news to me        for you tomorrow          

Shortie, at least the scan clinic have done something helpful      

Driver - that's a long day    time for you to go home and chill isn't it?


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

Shortie - its so crappy you are being messed around, I really hope it all get sorted soon. you have to wonder about medical 'professionals' sometimes - some of them have zero people skills.  Idiot   

Nix - have u calmed down yet?

Malini - it aint over till the fat lady sings.  I am      that your embies make it.  I know you are feeling dissapointed but there is always hope.  

LV - what are you studying?

Izz - hope the antibiotics aren't making u sick.

Driver - how are u hun?

Jo - Pupo princess, you take it easy     

Almond -     

Leola - good luck for tomorrow     

RC - you are so amazing with keeping up with everyone puts me to shame

AFM - I have two other sisters who both live and work in Istanbul who both arrived in the UK today.  They are only here for 10 days and I may not be get to see them cos they are up in Manchester.  Hoping that scan goes ok tomorrow and I can get up and see them for at least one day this weekend.  I last saw them both at Christmas....   

I haven't been sleeping very well the last couple of night - having major anxiety dreams, trying to keep positive but not easy.  Managed to get out for a run at lunchtime and felt better for it


----------



## calypso-sky

its soo sad on here today big hugs to you girlies zahida malini and shortie           ....       
glad you are feeling better on the doxy driver     
any news from LW ....  
jenny you must be the best sis in the world  
Hi Izzi babes not long now      

can anyone tell me how much it is to do a uterine cavity test can't remember what the word is called starts with h me thinks ? 

lots of love and hugs to you all
cal


----------



## shortie66

clinic have emailed me back asking me to get hydro removed before fet    


As silly as it sounds this has upset me more than any bfn i've had     It just feels like the last 5 years have been wasted, the cycles that i had never stood a chance.


----------



## popsi

oh shorts darling.... words fail me, but this really could be you answer darling


----------



## shortie66

yes popsi but so could immunes testing.......or hidden c.......or diet


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - sending you a big hug.  Sounds like this has been a real kick in the teeth for you.  I know nothing about the issue or hydro, but know that feeling of desperation   


Malini - hang in there!  All is not lost - think of Laura's miracle story.  Huge luck for tomorrow.


Nix - have you calmed down yet?!


Izzy - hope you got some nice pressies for your birthday even if it was a bitter sweet day


RC - loving the latest ** photos.  Emilia is gorgeous and you are both glowing with pride.  Its just lovely.


Sorry for no more personals, just got home after a few nights away for work so better go and unpack my bag.


Louise x


----------



## popsi

shorts... its a horrible road to be on darling    

hugs to everyone.. sorry no more personals as feeling so sad for my dear friend Shortie xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Oh Shortie, this so sucks.  I'm so sad for you - you don't have to know how to feel, or what to do, at the moment.  Be kind to yourself, treat yourself like you would your best friend, and take the time you need.  Many hugs to you.

Malini - you're still in the game.  Wishing hard for you!

Still loopy.  Need sleep.  

*waving to everyone*


----------



## mag108

Mal   for tomorrow sweetie xx


Shortie: I am so sorry that this has been found. I understand totally how u feel, felt pretty much the same (at low amh, immunes and  septum and hidden c being found! )  Not easy having these set backs. And there is the anger at all the waste of the yrs trying you have a right to be totally. There is a grieving. However, you do now have a good chance once this is sorted   


Hysto no 2 tomorrow. Bit nervous cos of my breathing. x


----------



## Han72

Hi all..  really sorry for the online meltdown earlier on, it can only be PMT...

Shorts -         The hydro CAN be fixed, despite your consultant's negativity! If he doesn't want to do it, maybe you can get it done elsewhere         I know how you feel when you say it feels like previous tx was a waste I really do which may explain why I got so mad on your behalf    Sorry  for being such a drama queen...   


Malini               for tomorrow hon


Izz - I was so busy ranting I didn't even wish you a belated  even if it was bittersweet     


Sorry no more persos but I think I've worn myself out with all the ranting, not to mention the heat   Poor Tish doesn't know what to do with herself either, she's currently spreadeagled on the kitchen floor, presumably cos it's tiled so at least it's a little bit cooler than her basket or the carpet....


Hope AF turns up soon cos I got some MONSTER pmt going on over here!


Love to all


xxx
PS MAg      for the hysto hon, please try not to worry     


xxx


----------



## almond

Oh Shortie I'm so so sorry    (and Nix, I understand the rage). Sometimes, it just feels like it is all too much and you can't go on. This is horrible news and I can imagine it feels totally overwhelming    
Thinking of you, and hoping you can put one foot in front of the other until the mists start to clear, and you are ready to take the next step
Lots of love
xxx


----------



## almond

And some        for Malini's embies
xxx


----------



## Malini

Mag - Will be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope it goes to plan and becomes one more 'thing to do' that you can knock off the list. (((Mag)))

Shortie - Just to echo what the others have said - this sucks and I get it. I told US consultant I needed IVIG and I'll and he disagreed. After miscarriage he decides I need IVIG and I'll and had there not been an ocean btwn him and me his balls wld be crushed. The rage and desire to do harm eventually dissipated and while the regret still lingers mostly I think once again that life is not in our control and we can only do our best. You've done what you can and know that there are others steps you can still manage but none of us can do enough to guarantee an outcome. Almond always says to me that there is stuff that science can't explain - sometimes that's good and at other times it is bl**dy frustrating. We WILL help you in any way you want us to.

LM - You're quiet but that's fine - of course - but know we care.

Jo - Wishing like mad for you.

Zahida - Hope you get to see your sisters and the anxiety calms. I use Rescue Remedy.

Thanks gang for all your hope. It helps enormously. You'd be amused by dad's reaction to all of this. He teaches me all the tricks of certain slot machine games and laughs when I delight in any winnings (betting cents at a time). We're up and the hours get lost in dark casinos.

Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

Why on Earth does my Blackberry think I am typing I'll when I mean IL? Stupid machine, get with the programme.


----------



## beachgirl

Mal     you know I'm praying so hard for this cycle to work hun x x


----------



## Malini

Thx Beachy that's very kind. I am praying too but also coming closer to DE being an option for me not out of desperation but as a separate journey I'm willing to consider with an open heart. You're such an early bird
M xxx


----------



## AoC

Your Dad sounds like a great guy, Mal.   

Good luck today, Mags!


----------



## beachgirl

Mal, whichever road you take and walk then we'll all be here besides you   

Managed to stay in bed until 7am this morning....it's a miracle..


----------



## Han72

Good morning! Or Good night (Malini) hope you get a good night's rest hon and that it's good news in the morning                       BTW How would your dad feel about adopting me? He sounds fab! Obviously don't tell him about the tendency to have hormonal outburts....        to you and D and your Papa hon  


Hi Beachy - what is this slovenliness In bed until 7am, disgraceful!      Hope you have a lovely day sweetie!


Mornin Sausage - how goes it?  


Love to all and I promise no rants today!


xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Nix...how the devil are you? x


----------



## Han72

Better than yesterday   DAMN it's HOT!!!   Really tempted to scoop Tish up and jump on a train to the beach in Normandy  But DH would have a fit of jealousy    Mind you, nothing to stop him bringing his laptop and WFB ....   


What are you up to today my lovely  How did you get on with picking the next holiday destination?


xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all    

I can't catch up    I can't read back as I've got so much crazy s hit at work

Can anyone help me with a recap?

I can say though...

mal        
and Jo      

mag, lots of luck for the hysto   

Shorts- How you doing today lovely?    

Hi beachy Nix and AOC     

It's nice to be home girls to my own bed and home comforts....and puss cats 

Love, me   
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

LM...welcome home hun....not long till test day..how are you feeling?

Nix..go on do it...get to the beach or come to me which is even better......thinking of Turkey for next June..


----------



## Little Me

feeling good Beachy, just keeping it real and     
u ok?
xx


----------



## purple72

LM hunny when is test day? 

You are 14 days post EC today are you not?

So peesticks at the ready?!?!?

Keeping everything crossed for you!


Shorts sweetie, sending you lot's of big hugs for the tough time you are going through! Here for you hunny in any way that will help!

Nix hugs to you too, your rant was actually very sweet, you being so defensive of our shortie! Just shows how much love there is on this board xx

Mags hunny hope the hysto goes smoothly xx

Mal sweetie, keeping orange vibes going for you!

Jo D how's it going?

Hello to everyone else, sorry to have run out of steam so quickly, but know I'm reading and thinking of you all xx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Monday for OTD, got blood test booked, will peestick but holding out till at least Sunday for that


----------



## T0PCAT

I'll try and remember what I just typed - site crashed and I lost it    

Shortie - i don't know anything about Hydro but I reall hope you can get it sorted out soon.  Life and can really kick the stuffing out of you sometimes.  So chin up sweetie.

Malini thanks for the tip about rescue remedy, going to go buy some today.  I am glad you are having fun with your dad.       for you embies 

Nix - I am doing the AF dance for you as I type with puss cat on my lap    .  Multi-tasking or what?

    for Almonds follies

Leola - thinking of you today

Special hugs to our new yummy mummies LW and RC and their wee ones     

Mag -    your scan goes ok today

LM - PUPO princess no 1 welcome back      for your mini greens and hoping they are making themselves comfortable.  I bet your puss cats missed you

Jo - PUPO princess no. 2 -         that your wee embie is snuggling up .  
 Purps, popsi, beach, heaps, driver, AOC, spuds, louise, calypso, LJ, laurab


AFM - was up at 5am to drive to Hammersmith IVF.  Scans went well - I was complemented on the quality of my lining by the doctor.  My sisters scan was ok - she has 4 biggish follicles on left ovary and a few smaller ones.  There is restricted access to her right ovary as it is a little high but doctor said they might be able to get to it EC days as they can move 'things' around.  So as it stands EC on Monday.  Sooo relieved - keep telling myself one step at a time.  Going to head up to Manchester to see my other sisters tonight - really looking forward to it as my two turkish nephews are also over.


----------



## Little Me

Z- Great news love


----------



## purple72

Z all looking good sweetie, fingers crossed for monday xxx

LM you are a brave lady, holding out, but I know how you feel, being pupo with your gorgeous cargo is a wonderful feeling, but it will only get better when you see those 2 lines on Sunday xxxxx


----------



## Züri

Just a quick note to say LM I will be thinking of you on Monday, I am not sure i will get to know your result though until I get back from hols, we leave on monday, your ticker says today is the day so is today 1 days past?


I so hope I come home to good news, if any kind soul would volunteer to text me the results of the PUPO ladies i'd very much appreciate it 


Wishing you all tons of luck and love


x


----------



## Little Me

Heaps- ahh good luck for this cycle hun   

Z- OTD is Monday love, just deleted my treatment ticker
Thank you and have a great hols


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I am cheering your embies on       

Shortie -      

Shortie & Zuri - Mikadi palace, Mikadi bay...amazing and great value. We paid £570 each for a week, all inclusive, including flights transfers etc, etc and the food was excellent, several restaurants to choose from, all included in the price. Good cocktails and the white wine was suprisingly good.  Amazing snorkelling as the beach has its own coral reef. Booked through red sea holidays. 

Heaps - my clinic say anything over 6mm is fine! 10 is great!

LM - this HAS worked      

Zahida - great news!       

Almond -        for your follies! 

Nix - loved the ** pic of tish! 

RC - Emilia looks delightful! 

Sorry no more personals    to everyone who needs them. Bought Daisy home 2 hours ago and I am totally in love. DH has come home to work (cough) from home. Benj doesn't know quite what to make of her and is ignoring her now. Will post pics soon. 

Anna x


----------



## Züri

oops I meant to type 14 days past not 1 day past


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - so pleased you are home safely, don't work too hard today       

Malini -     

Leola - Thinking of you today   

Jo -     

Zahida - Fab news, all going well, hope EC goes smoothly     

Anna(SB) - can't wait for photo's

Mags - Did you get email from Swinny?


----------



## Little Me

Anna daisy sounds gorgeous   

AM hi love


----------



## AoC

I DEFINITELY think we should institute a Working From Beach day, Nix!  :-D

OOOOOh, hello Little Me!  *welcome back hug*  You're doing really good, sweets!  Don't test early....  

Ooh, did I miss a rescue remedy endorsement?  I don't leave home without it....    Just wish I remembered to take it more often!!!  During tx, I had squirts of it in all my in-car water bottles, so I was getting little bits of it all the time.  Fingers crossed, Zahida, and congrats on your lining!  

Don't have much advice on bleeding relating to lining, Heaps.  I was always fretful that the T Acid, which reduces bleeding, might mean I didn't have a great lining, but GP assured me it wouldn't affect it, so maybe there's not a lot of tally between amount shedded, and amount of lining, if you see what I mean.  If they're telling you it's fine, then go with it.  

Squeee, Anna!  Daisy is home!  *wiggle*

*waving to everyone*

I'm much better, thanks.  Trying not to think about catchup at work, just sifting through e-mails today....


----------



## Malini

Hi gang,

Just about to get up and face the music.
Mag - Thinking of you.
Beachy - You make me laugh. Getting up at 7am would be an achievement for me. Even my dog sleeps in now 
Heaps - Your AF sounds similar to mine and my lining isn't a problem. Acu + TCM herbs have almost completely stopped the initial brown spotting and the annoying spotting at the end. Good luck with your scan.
Leola - Thinking about you.
LM - Welcome home. Fingers crossed but please don't feel any pressure from here.
AOC - My dad is complex (aren't we all) and not a good dh particularly and prone to being selfish but he has an uncanny knack of rising to the occasion. He's coming into the clinic with us today and will likely cause havoc. I am a RR fan too
Nix - See above but I could rent him out for holidays in LV? Might pay off some of this HUGE debt. Paris in the heat is hard work, I think for Tish's sake the beach is required 
AOC - Yippee Daisy is home with you. I can't wait to see pics.
Driver - I hope today is less busy.
Zahida - Oh, it is sounding positive. Hope you have a lovely weekend.
Zuri - Happy Hols!
Jo - Wishing!! I hope we're 2ww buddies soon.
Hi to Izz, Mash, LV(R), GB, Tracey, Purple, Shorts, RC, Calypso, Popsi, LJ, GHH, Swinny, Almond, Ali,and many more all of whom I will remember as soon as I get in the shower.

Thank you for the embie positivity and general support,
M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - Thinking of you loads and sending loads of sticky vibes for your ET     , enjoy the wedding tomorrow. When are you back in the UK?


----------



## Little Me

Mal hun- all the luck in the world lovely


----------



## AoC

Malini


----------



## LV.

Just bobbed on to see if we had any news from Mal. Come on ickle embies, let's see those numbers!     you have smashing news from your call xx


Beach - do you wake up at about the same time most nights or is it different? With Chinese medicine hat on there is significance to night time waking


LM - WELCOME HOME!!!! You're being super good holding out until Sunday (I think 6 days post ET was my worst) but it never does the nerves any good and just builds tension. Enjoy being PUPO and take it nice a squeezy


Shorts - How are you feeling today lovely? Are you back at work today? I hope


Mags - hope your hysto thingummy went ok today.


Zahida - Ooo a lovely lining, howz about that then? Isn't it nice when they say something positive, shame they can't do it more often. Hope you get to see your sisters, what a treat, especially with the weather so nice. I'm studying to become an acupuncturist thanks for asking, one of the only good things to come out of a couple of years fertility treatment, oh and the lovely girls I've met on here of course. 


Sausage - oh yes, a working from beach day - what an idea! I'm in. Where do I sign?


Heaps - ooo you're cycling, how did I miss that one? Blaming honeymoon head. I had my best cycle on Puregon and old Dr Sher in Vegas thinks it's one of the good stimm drugs for us PRs. Sending you some follie growing vibes    


Purple - how is the ickle one doing? Hope you're keeping fine and the heat isn't too much


Zuri - have a lovely time treacle! Hoe you get all the sun, sea and erm... sand a girl needs on a relaxing break. Enjoy x


Anna - who's Daisy? Have you and Nix both gone and got new pooches whilst I've been out? I WANT ONE!! Need a sitter? 


Louise - welcome home


Nix - get to the beach! I would    


Hi to everyone else


I've been a good girlie and been revising all day today. There's so much to try and remember I've been coming up with some mind mapping revision tactics where you assign mental images and stories to stuff. I've had great fun having imaginary sword fights in our driveway with DH's ex and sticking used sanitary towels on her head. Works a treat! It's helping me remember all the intricacies of the Kidney and Liver relationship courtesy of humiliating her in several different ways in front of my neighbours. Genius! 


God it's hot, my kitties don't know what to do with themselves. Do cats pant? I think they should be


Much love
LadyV xxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo LV   
    at your revision tactics!! 
Bless the puss cats


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hello, I'm here!!!      Malini - I too hope we can be 2WW buddies too!!!! I could do with some company. But look, LM's back now too!!!!  Mal - I have everything crossed for you - I hope ET goes smoothly.      LM - great to have you back.       Shortie - so sorry about the setback. But lets hope this is what's been the problem, and that you can at least move forward positively when you are up to it.        ASB - ooh, Daisy's home! How exciting. I can't wait to see piccies on ** (not sure we are friends tho...?)    Heaps - ditto Malini - my AF's sound the same as yours, and I too have never had  aproblem with my lining. In fact I have been complimented on it in past - I think it's the only bit of my reproductive system that works as it should.    Hi Aoc, Driver, Nix, Zuri, Purple and Zahida. Thanks for thinking of me.    I'm doing ok, but just crossing into that 2nd week where the symptom spotting starts....I know it's VERY unlikely it will work, but I can't stop hoping that my precious little embryo is a fighter, and that the DHEA has helped.    I have constant AF pains, which I have decided to ignore and put down to side effect of the cyclogest. Ditto the very sore boobs.      DP and I were really looking forward to a quiet weekend chilling out on our own, as the last 3 weeknds we've been in London. But DP just had a call to say some friends are in Devon, and can they stay with us tonight and tomorrow.         Love to you all,  jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh b8gger - the spacing monster's at it again!


----------



## Little Me

OOOh PS girls...........guess what I had waiting for me on my desk this morning..... an iPhone 4   
My brother decided to upgrade us while I was away bless him   
Gonna have a play later 

oooh Jo-    your little one hun.- this is a super nerve wracking time


----------



## Spuds

hi girls xxxxx

housework done so on the beach 

good luck mal and Jo and welcome home lm xxxxxxxxxxxxx

have spoken to crm in London and only 4-6 month waiting list for donor eggs but u have to pay non refundable deposit of 450 - treatment then 5800 - I think I should wait to pay after hysteroscopy ? 

Today's weird thought is that if we do get lucky in our last round with oe - it means siblings may not b genetically from the same people so now I'm wondering whether should go straight to donor but really wanted one last go - flppin brainache again lol 
Anyone got any experience good or bad or them ? Also likewise fir dr thum at lister ? Asking on behalf of friend on that one xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

LM....I want your brother lol....

LV- usually the same time each day...what's the significance? x

Just getting ready to go to the theatre to see Whistle down the wind....


----------



## Little Me

last post from me today girls as buggaring off home now   

Spuds, no advice hun but here's some    - I can say, it is a brainache though but one day, soon, it'll all just click and you''ll just know what to do   

beachy have a lovely time hun.

Well, have lovely weekends all, and once again, thanks do much for all your support and love....you're the best


----------



## LV.

Beach - what is it you wake up? The Chinese believe there is a 2 hour time period where the energy in each meridian is at it's strongest so if the same thing is is happening at the same time repeatedly every day it's indicative of some kind of imbalance on the meridian of that time of day. Some people get headaches at the same time every day for example, or commonly people wake up at the same time like you're doing. Here's a link to the clock but pleeeease don't freak out and think you have an issue with your kidneys or something, just bear in mind it's the Chinese approach which is all about relationships in your body and there might might just be something a little out of balance.

http://www.acupuncture-services.com/basic-theory/chinese-medicine-diagnosis/chinese-medicine-body-clock.php

Oh I can't wait until I'm actually trained properly at all this stuff and can offer decent advice - it's like knowing the tune to a song but not the words

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jersey. I am on the DE list at CRM.  I have been waiting since October and not been matched so over 6 months.  Last time I was matched in 4.  Apart from the longer than expected wait I was very happy with CRM.  The atmosphere in their clinic is so calm, nothing like other clinics I have been to.  I was very impressed on my first cycle.

Malini.  I hope you are PUPO by now      I am wishing so hard for you.

LM. Likewise,  I hope with all my heart that you get those two lines on Sunday and a really good blood result on Monday.  I am jealous of your Iphone 4.  Apparently the camera has a flash which is my only critism of the Iphone 3S.  By the way, someone recomended an ap called Ultimate Camera which is better than the camera app it comes with.  It is good.

Shortie.  I am sorry you are having to go through this,  I'm sure the right consultant can sort it for you before you go back for your ice babies.

Nix. Bless you and your PMT getting so angry on shortie's behalf.  Has the PMT calmed down yet?

AnnaSB.  Very exciting getting daisy.  Will you change your profile pic for a while so we can see her.

Heaps.  My periods are always quite light and only last three days, however, I always have a very good lining. There never seems enough blood for there to have been a thick lining but I presume the scanners know there stuff so I wouldn't worry.

Jo.  Has the 2ww driven you insane yet?

Zahida.  Good news about your scan.

Zuri.  Enjoy your hols.

Ladyverte.  I would happily be a guinea pig for you when you get to the stage of needing people to practice on.  I do admire you.  I can hardly remember my own name sometimes let alone study and revise for something as complex as acu.

AFM.  For some reason feel all tearful today (most unlike me), there is something trivial at Max's school and the teacher rang me to make sure she is being supportive and when I put the phone down I cried.  
Maybe it is because that bloody scan woman (actually she was really nice) told me to be positive.  then when I didn't get pg I felt more defeated than I would usually.
On the plus side, we put the house on the market and have a viewing already and have offered on another house which althogh they didn't accept our first offer I'm sure will offer another offer which we will make tomorrow.  Why can't I just feel lucky rather than jealous of everyone who has two children.


----------



## mag108

Nix: for the record I love your rants! Sometimes it helps me to have people rant on my behalf cos in the moment I dont alwys feel up to i (that victim mentality)...  

MAL: Doing the slots! You could be in Blackpool! If only....!  

LM: howdy chico! Hope all is well! When do you hit UK soil?

Purps: thks hun all well!

Sobrooday: oh my, Daisy sounds ADORABLE!

Zahida: good news then! Enjoy seeing your sisters! Fingers crossed for you!

Heaps: if they say lining thick then you have to trust them. Dont know the details tho so sorry. My AF is shorter too....

Driver: no but she has alot on her mind is it about col...

LV: very creative!  

Tracey: hug  

JO; Lister are fab and there results are fab and it really only takes 1! (Say NO NO to the friends by the way, 'coming down with a vomiting virus' works nicely along with the suggestion that 'lots of people at work off with it') U really need a bit of time and space....  

Jersey: looked briefly at CRM this week....They do look good. Check out thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200196.0;topicseen

The £480 is a put off plus to get on the list you have to have a consult......PS I had the same weird thought re Tandem cycle (at Serum)

All went well with hysteroscopy. In at 7:30am, 'done' at 11:30 (surgeon and cons both VERY handsome, apart from DH they are the best looking men who have seen beneath my stairs!)...They said resection went fine. Apparently I can start TTC 'right away' DH's eyes lit up, he and cons had a little 'man' moment....Then I had to remind DH of hidden C retest...(19 July) .Cant get up to much til after that...then of course advice is to do IVF and all of the immunes to avoid ANOTHER m/c!

Was a bit nervous about breathing, have had a cough for about 10 days. Honestly the lung condition is a bit of a worry, think it's getting worse....and it's embarassing being out of breath for little exersions.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Everyone,

Shortie, I am so cross on your behalf that no-one discovered the Hydrosalpinx! I wonder if you can make a formal complaint that this wasn't noticed in your initial fertility work up?  

LM, Lucky you with the iPhone 4!!! I'm so jealous. x    

ASB, Oh how exciting : ) Is Benji getting more used to her yet?

Tracey   

Jo       

Zahida       

Malini, Thinking of you too.      

Bloods came back this pm and HCG is now negative. Follow up in 10 days. Thanks so much to all who wrote and were thinking of me.   
I'm not sure if having had a chemical is good in that at least something happened . . or an indication that there may be immune / hidden C issues. 

Sorry for the sparse personals just now, I have to rush as we're taking the lads we look after out for supper. Love to everyone. x


----------



## shortie66

Ladies just wanna say thanks for all ur support       


Good luck malini, jo, lm zahida and everyone.         I hope all your dreams come true this cycle.


Have to take report and scan pics to docs on monday, dont think he is best please that all nhs scans plus hsg missed the hydro, not too sure what he can do about it tho.  Have a couple of costings for private lap, one at 1900 one at 2900, bit of a difference there tho the expensive one is the priory in birmingham.


I am going out tonight to get p 1ssed, so i will have a drink for you all    Still feeling numb i think, but i suppose i'll get there eventually.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies     

Just a quicky as although Emikia is in her cot, she is not asleep - RH has had to pop into work, so I think it's a conspiracy between them to stop we watching the tennis!!

Mal, Jo, Heaps, Zahida and LM - sending you all the         in the world.

ASB - can't wait to see the piccies of Daisy.   

Shortie - sorry about your news yesterday    

Nix - hope the PMT isn't too bad and hope you got to the beach with Tish   

LV - love the revision techniques     at the used STs on the ex's head   

Spuds - is there are reason you're going with CRM rather than abroad? Do you want to know who the donor is?   

Mag - glad all went well today.   

Leola - sorry about the bloods    

AOC, Beachy, Driver, Zuri, Purps, Tracey       

        to everyone - I think I'm going to have to perfect flying visits.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Zahida – Good luck for EC on Monday     


LV – Hello sugar, welcome back married lady. How does it feel then??


Malini – Hey you, how's my little pal doing?? I am so sorry that I've been a bit AWOL while you've been going through this tx. I am wishing you soooooooo much love and luck and willing those embies to be lovely sticky ones xxx


Little Me – Hiya honey really missed you. Hope the greenlets are snuggly buggly. Check you out with a new Iphone   


Jo – oooh all these PUPO Princesses, you're in such good company with LM and Mal. You'll be able to keep each other sane xx


Tracey – So the house is looking promising hey!!


Laura honey that's absolutely bl**dy awful about your poor FIL. I am sending him lots of prayers and hoping that after the op things will improve  


RC – How's our beautiful little Amelia? I keep thinking about you and smiling   


Nix – Hope you're feeling better after your tummy bug   


Shortie – Have a few for me too babes   


Almond – Good luck in NY hun xxx

Beachy - Glad your jollies were fab chickadee

Mags - So lovely to chat before and lets hope that our history repeats itself and you follow my lead    


Leola – So sorry to hear your news. Sending you a massive cuddle   


Heaps – Wishing you lots of luck chick and I agree with AnnaOC, I worry about that too as my AF is so light these days but every time I have a scan they compliment me on my lining. Wishing you loads of luck chick   

Driver - Yeah I forwarded your email to Mags chick. Pity I'm not going to be around on the 13th hun because you could have stayed at my house rather than you staying at a hotel   


Zuri    


Anna – Thanks for the lovely text and Daisy sounds super cute. I am sooo jealous of you and Nix, I so want a puppy but think my kitty's would see their backsides if I brought an excitable pup home.



Zahida – Good luck for EC on Monday 


LV – Hello sugar, welcome back married lady. How does it feel then??


Malini – Hey you, how's my little pal doing?? I am so sorry that I've been a bit AWOL while you've been going through this tx. I am wishing you soooooooo much love and luck and willing those embies to be lovely sticky ones xxx


Little Me – Hiya honey really missed you. Hope the greenlets are snuggly buggly. 


Jo – oooh all these PUPO Princesses, you're in such good company with LM and Mal. You'll be able to keep each other sane xx


Tracey – So the house is looking promising hey!!


Laura honey that's absolutely bl**dy awful about your poor FIL. I am sending him lots of prayers and hoping that after the op things will improve.


RC – How's our beautiful little Amelia? I keep thinking about you and smiling 


Nix – Hope you're feeling better after your tummy bug


Shortie – Have a few for me too babes


Almond – Good luck in NY hun xxx


Leola – So sorry to hear your news. Sending you a massive cuddle.


Heaps – Wishing you lots of luck chick


Zuri


Anna – Thanks for the lovely text and Daisy sounds super cute. I am sooo jealous of you and Nix, I so want a puppy but think my kitty's would see their backsides if I brought an excitable pup home.


AFM – I have had the worst week possible until today. Sent my re-test off to Athens on Monday with Fed Ex and was told it'd be there by Tuesday pm. Didn't arrive until Thursday pm. I've been on pins because I need to get on with my LIT and wanted to book flights to Athens but was hanging in there to get the result back from the hidden C. Anyhow's last night I thought bu**er it, I am booking Athens and if I have to take more antibiotics, I'll do it inbetween treatments. Anyway girlies, best news ever today....I've kicked it's a*se!! I got my results back at just before 5 today from Dr G. I can now officially get on with treatment. Booked Athens so me and my mum are off for a wee trip over on the 11th - 13th of July and then booked again for the 24th of August. Yippee!!


Hi AnnaoC, Popsi, Purps, Louise, GHH, Jersey, Mirra, Steph, LW, Driver and all the girls that I've missed (don't mean to, but being blonde is taking it's toll these days )


Love and mahoosive    to you all

Sarah xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

That is fab news Sarah.


----------



## purple72

Sarah just wanted to say on here as well as on F/book, SO VERY VERY PLEASED FOR YOU CHICKIE!!! Big hugs xxx


----------



## Miranda7

WHOO-HOO Swinster! You go get em girl. Hooray!

I will now be crossing EVERYTHING.

LM - no testing? We wanna know!!! You're ever so patient, birdie.


----------



## Malini

Woohoo Swinny. I am so pleased and don't you apologise to me. This thread keeps an energy that is invaluable as we all duck in and out as we need to.

Mag - The breathing sounds frightening. I am so pleased op went ok and eye candy was on offer.

ASB - Ta for text. The daisy pic is still downloading but I can imagine the loveliness.

LM and Jo, I get to join the club!! Yippee. I have 2 embryos on board. Both grade 2 and 1 expanded and 1 early blast. They weren't overly excited about them but definitely positive. I am happy  and grateful, especially to all of you for getting me here.

M xxx


----------



## LV.

Holy macaroni! Wonderful news, whoop whoop for Sarah and Mal

I might hust have some gorgonzola to celebrate

Xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Mal what wonderful news, PUPO with two little Mal's!!! now rest up, I guess you're having more drips etc! But hope you can rest and enjoy what will be a short 2ww for you!

Big hugs to all our PUPO princess's


----------



## fluffy jumper

Well done PUPO Malini.  Try and keep as positive as you can.  Lots of Love

Enjoy your gorgonzola!  I had a nice Thai to cheer myself up.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Purple, you snuck in there while I was posting


----------



## purple72

Hello My sweet Tracey,Been thinking about you today! sending you huge hugs xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks.  Don't know why I feel so on the edge really.  this month is no different to any other. Went to see a friend which tipped me over the edge and I cried.  I had hoped that I feel better but still feel as if the slightest thing could set me off again.


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

just a quick post... 

malini... woo hoo honey.. and who cares that THEY wernt that excited about them, remember nobody will ever be as excited about your children as you are xxx   

swinny... great news your all sorted well done xx

shorts.. glad your gettin some answers sweetie... enjoy your night tonight darling xx

LM.. welcome home sweetness... missed you, cant believe your so close to OTD... please let me know as i am away for a few days in Torquay xx

tracey..    

sorry no more personals off to paint nails on fingers and toes !! only chance i get when princess is in bed lol.. had a sh!t day as car decided to get poorly this afternoon.. just       our friend mechanic can get it fixed tomorrow and we can go on hols !!(well we going just not wanting to hire a car !) 

xxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Tracey. Big hugs. You're such a tough cookie that it must come as a surprise to you when you feel like this.

Thanks gang for everything. And eat gorgonzola LV. I love that plan.

No more drips til a confirmed pregnancy Purple but lots of jabs. It feels worth it though.

Off to rest,
M xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Tracy hunny, you have been through so much sweetie, not only with IF but with losing your prescious son, of course at times you get sad and emotional! We are all here for you hunny and will support you as much as we can! I think as well having the extra pressure of this decision over whether to use stiums or not, is just tipping you over the edge! lean on us and don't be so hard on yourself hunny, 

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Malini

Hi Pops,
Missed you. Thank you for those wise words. Hope the car is sorted.

And Laura. I missed you off earlier and I am certain your orange eating/feeding and bobble hat made all the difference.

M xxx


----------



## purple72

M good news no more drips for now! But you will have them soon      yes the inj are all worth it hunny!

When do you travel home?

Pop's sorry about the car


----------



## popsi

Purps...thanks honey.. feel a bit silly for the outburst now !! people in here have real things to get upset about not rubbish like this.. sorry girls


----------



## purple72

Pop's sweets, always remember that we are friends on here, and if something upsets you WE WANT to share that with you!

That's what friends are for xxx


----------



## Malini

Pops - breaking a nail is a tragedy in my world 

Thanks Purps.

Off to a wedding in CA tomorrow. Then home on Tues am.

M xxx


----------



## mag108

Mal: I am so delighted for you sweetie THAT is an excellent result!


SWIN: You too hun!


----------



## beachgirl

Just back from seeing Whistle down the wind at the theatre...really enjoyed it and now waiting for supper to cook...


----------



## AoC

*punches air*  Woo Hoo, Mal!  PUPO!!!  Very happy for you, sweets.

Swin - great result!  

Hugs for you Tracey.

Shush, Popsi - what Purps said.  

Night all.


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Mal....2 embies....fab news x


----------



## shortie66

Oh Malini sweetheart, im so sooo pleased for you, hope this cycle brings you the news you want and deserve. Wishing with all my heart for you        


Jo and LM ditto above with the          hoping and        for you both.


Swinny good news sweetheart enjoy ur trip to athens


----------



## Malini

Wow, I feel very blessed to be so celebrated. Thanks AOC, Beachy and Shortie. I am glad you enjoyed the theatre B. It is nice to do smthg different.
AOC - Hope AF has gone or is going and you can potter in your garden this weekend. Shortie - Hope you have had fun
M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Mal i have had fun hunny    a classic blonde comment from me after mishearing something gave everyone (me included) a good laugh.  Feel a tiny tiny bit ready to take the next step tho scared silly, dont like ops (who does).  Off to porlock tomorrow for a nice relaxing night away hopefully


----------



## Malini

Oh enjoy that Shortie and giggle, laugh and have many 'blond' moments (I have them too as a brunette!). The courage to take on the next step will come despite the initial reaction of 'no way, that's enough' or you'll come to a place where you're at peace with what you choose to do. I do believe that. Hope Monday is helpful.
Nixy luv, hello, I somehow foolishly missed you off last post. Oops, how could I?

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Team PR...the sun is out and it's Saturday...hurrah...x


----------



## Little Me

Hello all x

Just on my new iPhone 4 
Love it!

Well I just wanted to say..

Tracey - I hope you're ok Hun,  

Mal- wooohooo- I knew you'd do it- well done mini Mals  

Sarah- soooo happy for you Hun  

Morning beachy  

Shorts- proud of you kiddo  

Just watching more eastenders in bed while Jason does me tea n toast  
Charlie is having a lie in too bless him

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning heaps xxx.


----------



## LV.

Morning team PR!


What a gorgeous day today, sun is shining and birdies are tweeting (perhaps they better shut up as our kitties are out on the prowl!). I hope that all you lovely ladies that make this board so special have a wonderful, wonderful day today whatever you're up to.


It's Pimms and BBQ grazing for us here, my best friend is coming for the weekend and I'm so excited I may go pop


Enjoy lovelies
LadyV xxx


----------



## Little Me

Just tested on spur of moment 2nd wee of day and negative 
Just wanted to let u know


----------



## Züri

LM how many days past EC are you?


----------



## LV.

LM, don't fret - 2nd wee of the day and early too! There is still lots and lots of time for those 2 pretty lines


xxx


----------



## Little Me

It's a super 6 day early test thingy but yes I'm still hoping that 48 hours could make a difference 
Will have bloods Monday of couse 
15 past ec 10 past et

Xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LM - yes, it's way too early. Naughty girl! Now you'll be feeling all negative when there's probably no need to.      I'm sending the POAS   round to get you.   Right, you just need to put it out of your mind (easier said than done) - pretend it never happened. It wasn't a valid test as it was too early, ok? Lots of love and    for you sweetie. xxxxx

Malini  - welcome to the club!! That's great news - I am so pleased for you.   

Zahida - sounds like all is going well with you -   When is EC?

Mags - FAB news about the hysto-thingy. Typical DP/DH 'bloke' response!! My DP is getting VERY twitchy as he hasn't had it for over 2 weeks now.   I'm feeling I probably 'ought' to offer him a sexual favour or 2, but to be honest, I really don't feel like it!!! Sorry about your breathing - is there anything they can do about it, or are you on all the tx you can be now?
I liked your suggestion about the D and V bug to put the visitors off!   Unfortunately I'd left it too late to put them off as they were already on their way.   But the good news is they have now left, after just one night. I wonder if they were picking up the vibes?   Oh well, I now have a weekend with NOTHING planned which I love. 

LV - sounds like my kind of day! The weather must be better where you are though, as it's showery and a bit cool in Devon today. Enjoy lovey, and have a Pims for me.   

Spuds - I am on the waiting list at CRM and have had an initial consult. Like Tracey says, I think 4-6 month waiting list is a bit optimistic. I've been waiitng for over 6 months and I know there are others ahead of me on the list who have been waiting for up to 8. However, I was very impressed with them when I went there, and it will definitely be where I will go for DE tx if I have to.   

Hi Heaps - I am due to test next saturday, so I am half way there! The Lister say test 14 days after EC which will be next sat, but this seems a bit early? I will NOT be testing early - I think if I get as far as next saturday without AF coming, I will probably keep putting off the test, as I'm enjoying actually 'pretending' that I'm pregnant and I don't want that to end.   Still feeling surprisingly sane - which I know will go as soon as I start to spot/bleed (if i do.  )

Tracey -   But exciting news about the house. I LOVE thinking about moving house (the actual deed is a bit less exciting...) 

I just KNOW when I post this I will realise I've missed a message to someone. But I am reading and thinking of you all. Your support means so much to me - I'm so touched everytime someone writes a personal to me. Thank you girls.

Jo x


----------



## IzziLu

Bl**dy h*ll I've only been forced away from the computer for 1 day and you lot have written 5 pages   

LM sweetie, welcome home and don't fret babe, 2nd wee of the day is not gonna give an accurate result esp. if it's early        for your 'proper' tests!   

Mal - that's fantastic news - 2 on board      

Zahida - best of luck for Monday      

Jo     for you PUPO lady!

Almond              

Swinny - absolutely wonderful news sweetie, glad you kicked that nasty bugs    'cos it gives me hope   

AnnaSB thought of you yesterday as I met the most gorgeous Newfie pup and was reminded of Daisy coming home, hope she's settling in well   

And Popsi thought of you too 'cos bumped into some 3D friends who have just brought their adoptive son (9 months old) home in the last fortnight and I don't think I've seen happier people in a long time   

Shortie       glad you're feeling a little bit better now   

Tracey        for you too   

Nix - thanks for the belated wishes - AF arrived yet?   

  Spuds, Driver, Heaps, Purps, Zuri, Beachy, Mag, RC, LW, Laura, Leola, Louise and everyone else I've missed   

Sorry that's all I can manage at the mo girls- gotta go eat something so I can take the first of these bloomin doxy so I may be feeling pukey for the rest of the day   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

We've still got hope  I know  
Xxx


----------



## purple72

LM second wee off the day is naff hunny! 
I was day 32 when i first tested and the line was feint hunny xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

LM -  hon but don't you fret, 48 hours can make a HUGE difference!      

Jo -       to you too my lovely, really hope those symptoms aren't all down to the poxy cyclogest       

Maliiiiniiiiii - SO sososososososososooooooooo HAPPY!   Well done you and your super-embies! And quality schmality, they got to blast and that's already a great sign that they're FIGHTERS just like their mummy!         

LV - Yippeeeee re the revision hon, sounds like it's coming together and I think it's fab you can give advice like that! I'm definitely going to do it, just need to wait till we're financially straight again   it won't be long now!


Heaps hon  good luck for your cycle sweetie        Re the womb lining, I know some clinics like it to be above a certain thickness, however others are more concerned with the quality so even if it's a bit thinner than the usual 9mm, if it looks good quality wise, it won't matter. 


Sorry no more persos, bit knackered as the last 12 hours have been eventful to say the least!  Last night DH decided to take Tish out for a late walk as she was really hyper. When they came back she was soaked through and shivering and he was bleeding from a lovely deep cut all down his shin (a good 15cm long)  I didn't have a bloody clue what the hell was going on as DH wanted to get her clean, warm and dry before explaining in detail, all he would say is "she fell in, she fell in" and I was there trying to figure out how the hell he'd got her out without getting soaked himself...  this was the explanation:


He took her where we usually do, down by the banks of the Seine. He was standing next to the railings and Tish decided to play silly buggers and go on the other side, where there's a really narrow ledge, maybe about 15 cm and then it's a 2m vertical drop into the river. DH saw her but didn't want to spook her cos he knew if she panicked she'd fall in.  Also when you go to pick her up sometimes she thinks it's a game and runs away, (which is why I rarely let her off the lead when we're outside...)  So he backed away hoping she'd follow him.

Of course she tried to turn, realised she didn't have enough space, panicked and fell in.

Poor DH was in a proper dilemma.  The river was running really fast cos we had a  HUGE thunderstorm here yesterday and there was loads of debris in the water. It's dark so he can't see Tish he can just hear her yelping and splashing (thank GOD swimming is instinctive for dogs).  He's a good swimmer but we know there's loads of weeds in there and who knows what huge objects might have been washed into the water and hit Tish or him if he jumped in to get her...  fortunately there was a barrier nearby, weighted down but not fixed to the ground, the council put it up to stop people going too fast on their bikes along the. He grabbed it dragged it to the riverbank and lowered the loose end over the edge.  He used it as a ladder to climb down to the water (the whole time hoping that the weight holding the other end down wouldn't give way, otherwise he'd have been in the drink too)  He called Tish who, typically was swimming in the opposite direction  and grabbed her as soon as he was close enough and literally threw her onto the bank, then climbed out himself.  


So we got her in the bath and started washing that narrsty river water off  her while she shivered and wriggled and whined and tried to get out...  5 minutes later she was dry and rushing about the flat like nothing had happened, meanwhile DH and I were still in shock!  He, naturally, refused to go to casualty so I pretty much soaked his leg in iodine and dressed the wound with gauze. He reckons he can't feel it but I still want him to at least go to the pharmacy so they can have a look at it. And he definitely needs a tetanus jab!

So apart from begging him to have someone medically trained look at that cut (I think it might have gone deeper if it wasn't for the fact his tibia was in the way!) I have restricted myself to thanking God she made it and that DH didn't go in after her cos I might have lost both of them. I've also congratulated DH on his quick thinking re using that barrier. What I'm trying not to say is "WHY THE [email protected] DID YOU LET HER OFF THE LEAD??!!!" I have TOLD him and TOLD him until she's learnt to come when she's called you CAN'T just let her go, especially not there by the river. And when it's pitch bloody dark as well?!  Seriously     But I'm not going there because I know he knows he effed up royally and he is lucky that Tish just had an impromptu dip and a bit of a fright while he got away with a bad cut and a bit of bruising.

Then after that eventful early morning escapade we had an appy with the gynie. I was gonna try and do a sneaky mild ivf cycle while waiting for the DE thing to pan out. The doc was willing to go ahead, we talked about 225 menopur with estrogen (I think it was a version of the EPP actually). So he says, let's just do a quick scan and see what's happening (I'm on day 22). And you'll never guess what he saw Shorts... 2 bloody great cysts, 4cm and 6cm...  He thinks one might be this months follie that just hasn't ovulated yet but he's pretty sure the big one is a proper cyst even tho Pollyanna here said, "yes but sometimes you can get 2 follicles and 2 eggs released in a month, that's how you get fraternal twins" but he's not convinced   

Sooooo not only no mild ivf cycle ( BUMMOCKS! I wasn't gonna say anything on here and I was really looking forward to logging on in a few weeks time and saying - "guess what??!!")  but now he wants me to go back once I have a bleed for another scan to see if they're functional cysts and they've gone by themselves. Otherwise it's an op...  [email protected], I've just realised I should have asked him to do bloods    

At least I know what the upset stomach was all about now, I had exactly the same thing in 2006 before all this ivf [email protected] started. Upset tum then ended up in hospital cos a cyst burst.  That was another adventure; it was initially misdiagnosed as appendicitis, they had me all plucked and ready to go to surgery before some bright spark sussed what it really was.  That was my first experience of a French hospital now I come to think of it!

So again, I'm thankful that I insisted on at least one more try cos otherwise [email protected] knows what might have happened if those buggers had still been hanging around.. although if they'd downregged me prior to tfr then that might have got rid anyway

So anyway that's me, thankful cos I still have a DH and a dog (and now 2 fat frickin cysts) to keep me company but wondering when I'll get the chance to be happy cos something wonderful has happened instead of being grateful for narrowly dodging a bullet (or getting away with "just" a flesh wound!)


Love to all


xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Bloody hell Nix! Not surprised you were in shock...

LM - there's still time.


----------



## lucky_mum

Sorry no time for persos, just wanted to say LM - when I got my BFP on my OTD, 15dpo, the pee-stick line was very faint (and so were the next 2 days tests) even with first morning wee - I also got a blood test and my beta levels were quite low (97) but obviously all turned out fine - but getting to the point (sorry!) I really don't think it would have showed up on a pee test with late wee - hang in there hon!


----------



## beachgirl

LM......stay away from the pee sticks until morning now hun...  

Nix    bugger heck.....   to DH for letting her off but thankfully they're both well which is the main thing...can't believe the luck that you're having chick x


----------



## mag108

LM: naughty you....   it is really TOO early for test and too late on pee.


Nix: what a 24hrs you have had! My gawd! Hope Dh's leg is ok, that was one scary scene (seine). Very sorry to hear about those nasty cysts. But glad they have been found at the same time. Hope u having a nice big relaxing glass of vino somewhere xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix- blimey love, what a nightmare  

Steph thanks for ur post Hun xxx

And thanks to you all xxxx

We are  keeping the faith until Monday cos as we all know it ain't over till it's over  

Love to all
Xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning....

LM


----------



## LV.

Cor blimey Nix, you don't do things by halves in your house do you?! Glad both of them came back to you in one piece, just. What a pain about the cysts, but knowledge is power and all that...


Morning Beach!


xx


----------



## AoC

Bloody HELL, Nix!!!  Lead or no, your DH is a wapping great hero in my book (and enough of the dirty river water already - love your rivers!  ggg) for keeping his head and rescuing poor Tish.  I'm sorry about the cysts (and can sympathise with the appendicitis/burst cyst mix up!) sweetheart.  Here's hoping one's a follie, and the other's a corpus l that's just going to go away on its own.  Lots of hugs!

LM you silly billy!  Now what did you want to go and test early for, and with naff wee?!  I understand the drive, though, sweets.  There's still time.  In fact, forgive me for saying I think there's still time even if you get a neg on a peestick this morning - bloods far more dependable, and we've plenty of slow starters who are now holding their babbies.  Lots of hugs for you too, and LOTS of positive thoughts for this morning.

*waving to all*


----------



## Ourturn

LM - 2nd pee of the day is no good hun. Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow       New iphone..how fab! I will be upgrading as soon as my contract runs out at the end of the year.
Malini - congrats on being pupo 2 embies. This has worked       

Nix - poor Tish and DH! I am sure dh has learnt his lesson re the lead! What a mare re the cysts!       Keeping everything crossed for your next scan 

Swinny - amazing news re clearing C! I know its such a relief

Mag - when do you retest? 

Anna   

Ladyv - hope you had a fab time with bf

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned   

For those of you who asked Daisy is our labradoodle puppie (1/4 lab, 3./4 poodle) She is 7.5 weeks old. 
Very tired this am. She started crying at 1am, took her for a wee and she wouldn't settle down. Ended up taking her up to our bed so I could get some sleep (naughty I know). She slept through the night, the night before when I left one of my t-shirts in her crate, so will try that again tonight. She and Benj are getting on pretty well. She has even managed to nick one of his bone. They look very comical together as Benj is a 35 kilo black lab, she a 4 kilo yellow pup. She is very funny, naughty and looks like she's bouncing when she runs. I have added a few pics to **. PM me if you want me to add you as a friend.

Anna x


----------



## popsi

just a quickie... was supposed to go on holidays today but me fur baby was very poorly yesterday and could not keep any food down, so booked to take her to vets today... and she is miles better now !!! thank god though so we have just moved our break on a day so thats fine and I feel better she will be well xx

LM...  ...you KNOW its too early honey even with a super duper test !!      for Monday darling xxx

nix...OMG !!!! hope your all ok today darling, how scary i would be like you thinking of the what ifs.. and wanting to batter my DH !!!! xxx

Anna... you snuck in there ! ... aww bless cant wait to see a photo of your new fur babe xxx 
shorts..how are you now my darling xxx

Anna..morning honey xxx

love and huge hugs to you all xxxx back later when i (hopefully !) have more time xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Mornin  

But Sausagette, the river really was manky! But only cos of the storm, most of the time the water looks quite clean! Yes I'm so proud that DH managed to think it through and get her out without endangering himself (too much - must try to get a pic of his makeshift ladder, it was still there yesterday...) but I still want to batter him for being so pigheaded about the lead thing!  I thought he'd learnt his lesson but he STILL insisted on letting her off the lead yesterday and then he went and provoked 2 adult swans with their brood of signets that were peacefully minding their own business on the local lake...  Fortunately they didn't attack but one could have gone for him or Tish and then that could have been yet another drama.  This from the man who looked me in my face after the river-gate affair (  ) and was saying how strange it was that bizarre incidents happen to him all the time.  It is not bizarre at all, he bloody well provokes them himself out of boredom or something.    And then wonders why this stuff always happens to him    FFS!!!  I swear, he is like a child himself sometimes!  He knows that to do x y or z is probably not a brilliant idea but then he does it anyway?!   


I know he was hyperactive as a child, drove his mum barmy and was banned from several relatives houses due to his destructive capabilities    When he tells me some of the stupidness he used to get up to and even now, when I see the idiotically dangerous things he does as a fully functioning adult sometimes I wonder how he managed to survive this long, I really do!  And it irritates the HELL out of me because I know he's not stupid (as his quick thinking with the barrier shows) It's like he just doesn't give a sh1t, he knows something dangerous, considers the possible outcomes and then does it anyway...  wtf is that all about?!


It has since come to light that he's been taking Tish right up to the edge of the river bank, with it's 2m drop and dragging her forwards with the lead,  towards the water in the belief that this will teach her to be scared of the drop and therefore not go near it when she's off the lead.  Well that obviously worked well didn't it? Not.


And now rather than keep her on the lead, he still keeps letting her off it and saying "it's ok if she falls in I can get her out again". NO NO NO!!!  The POINT is to keep her on the lead until she's learnt to come when she's called. Or at least buy an extendable lead so that she can run around with relative freedom but she's still attached to you. He can't seem to comprehend that accidents can still happen no matter how confident you are.  He points out that she's usually good and stays near us.  Yes but it only takes a split second for her to be distracted by something (a child, another dog, a leaf blowing along the ground whatever!) and she charges off at 100miles an hour!  One day she's going to run out into the road and he's not going to be able to stop her because she hasn't yet learned to come when she's called but he seems to think it's all part of some effed up learning process...  will he still be saying that if she gets a smack off a car  


It's actually making me worried about when we finally get to have kids. If he can't behave responsibly with the dog then what's he gonna be like with them   Is he going to let them wander about all over the place and eg. stick their fingers in sockets cos at least if they get a shock they'll learn not to to it again   Oh well, lets face it, it's gonna be a while before that becomes an issue  I'm going to shut up about it now as I'm boring myself! But it's gonna be a while before I can go to sleep without picturing Tish struggling in the water in the dark and poor DH frantically trying to rescue her. It's like the image is emblazoned across the inside of my eyelids. Which is ridiculous as I didn't even see it happen! This is why I don't read horror stories or watch the films, my imagination is too good!


Hey LV you're up early! How's the revision going Still imagining torturing the ex   


Morning Beachy - how goes it today lovey?  Got anything nice planned for the day?


LM, Jo and Malini                  


Love to all!




Oh ps a doggy question for those of you who own girl dogs... an emotive question in fact so you can probably guess what it is   Should we or shouldn't we  I have heard that female dogs who aren't spayed are at increased risk of infections and cancers... And we aren't planning to breed from her but having been "spayed" myself is making me a bit dithery about the whole thing... It wouldn't be cruel would it? I felt guilty enough taking her away from her litter-mates (I had visions of Roots going through my head   So Lord knows I would hate hate HATE for her to get cancer due to my hang-ups... poor little doglet!  What do you guys think
xxx


opps slow as ever Popsi and Dinna have posted while I faff!  Maybe you guys could help re the question above  


Dinna - am going to check out the photos RIGHT NOW!!!  


Oh Popsi! I hope your namesake is feeling better now!       How's the ickle princess?   


xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - not suprised you're mad...I would throttle my dh if he did that! Have you thought about going to puppy training classes with DH? We went with Benj and they really helped.
We are going to have to get Daisy done. If you don't every male dog within miles will pick up her scent when she's in heat and come looking for action! I feel sad about it. Benj hasn't been done beacuse he's not at all aggressive and has mild elbow problems. Vet agrees its probably best not to in his case as if we did, his weight would be more difficult to control. Part of me would like them to have one litter...they would be so cute, but we will probably have her done before she comes into season...will see what the vet says

Anna x

PS have changed my profile pic, can you see Daisy?


----------



## popsi

oh daisy is soooooo cute !! xxxx

nix... we have our precious one spayed... vet said it would prevent tumours in later years and we never wanted to breed her so thought it was best as we did not want her to be grounded every few months ! xx... princess is great thanks.. a little monkey now but sooo funny she is in her grans for an hour now xx


----------



## mag108

Nix: I a not surprised you are mad, those do seem like bizarre risks. Even if he himself doesnt mind the challenge he surely must see the effect on you? But then they can be a VERY pigheaded lot, we all know that. 


Sobroody: what a cutie! Daisy is gorgeous!


----------



## purple72

AnnaSB Daisy is just too cute, even DH had a weak moment when he seen her pic! 

Nix hunny, MI'm with you on how mad you must be but at the same time I'm laughing at your DH's complete need to put himself in these positions! He's nuts sweetie    

But saying that I'm so happy Tish is safe and DH didn't get too hurt!

Hello to everyone else Pops glad your doggie is better today

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Han72

purple72 said:


> Nix hunny, MI'm with you on how mad you must be but at the same time I'm laughing at your DH's complete need to put himself in these positions! He's nuts sweetie


you said it!   

Mags - my DH is one of those people who feels that if it's ok with him then it should be ok with everybody else.... Empathy is really not one of his strong points 

Dinna - ooooooooh! She's so cute! Bless 

Thanks for the advice re spaying. Such a touchy subject 
Well in between my last post and this one, there's been yet another incident.  The first I hear of it is DH shouting from outside (we're on the 3rd floor but the balcony door's open) Nix, come down and bring the car keys!!! I look out and he's holding the dog in his arms, again, flashbacks to Friday night/Sat morn. I grab keys and rush down the stairs, not even waiting for the lift cos it takes too long.

So what happened this time He took her out, she's off the lead (quelle surprise!) she sticks her nose in a hole and... it's full of bees. Next thing there's bees everywhere and she's yelping so she's obviously been stung. The vet gave her an antihistamine jab and repeated what I have been saying all along.... don't let her off the lead yet, she's too young!!! And WATCH her! Seriously you cannot take your eyes off her for a second when she's outside, she eats everything! DH calls her Dyson   

I really hope he's listening this time cos my nerves aren't strong enough for this! OMG!!! Seriously you'd never know that he'd owned dogs before, he's acting so irresponsibly I want to bash him! He's just started complaining again about not being able to let her off the lead! What needs to happen for him to flipping well LEARN


----------



## purple72

Oh Nix hunny! I'm peeing myself, but at the same time feel so sorry for you and Poor Tish with her stung nose! Let's hope your DH will do all his learning on Tish so that when your bubba comes along he doesn't feel the need to repeat all this!


----------



## Han72

Hey, good point Purps!  Hows yer bump missus  Crikey I've just clocked you're 31 wks already!  OMG!!! Where does the time go...   

xxx


----------



## purple72

It flies by chickie!! Bump is good thanks sweetie, getting bigger daily   

I've got a DH running around like a headless chicken trying to get the house sorted for the imminent arrival! He has today to paint the nursery, wednesday to gloss the paintwork then Sun to rip up all the upstairs carpets before rearranging all the furniture on monday for new carpets being fitted tuesd/weds. Honestly you'd think he was having to build a house rather than slap on some paint! But he keeps reminding me, he's a nurse not a DIY expert!

We've just moved the temp wardrobes(DH demolished built in wardrobe and airing cupboard last week after having new combi bioler fitted last month) from one room to another and the hanging pole snapped and they all fell down! cue lot's of stress and temper tantrums from us both! Getting new flatpack new wardrobes in 2 weeks after carpets been fitted - which will no doubt entail lot's of bickering as DH does not take direction well yet I'm brilliant at giving it       

Hey ho it's all good fun! And i guess we should have done all this long before now, but during treatment as you all know, the money goes straight to the clinic! Then you spend the first 20 weeks not believing that the pregnancy is real! then the time starts to race by and you realise your going to run out of it before too long!

But lady's I'm not grumbling, just looking forward to you all getting to empathise with me soon when you are all in this position


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - OMG      Amazed you haven't lost it with DH. Poor Tish! 

Purps - can totally understand waiting until 20 weeks. IF I ever get pg and hold onto it I don't think I would dare buy anything until the last minute 

Thanks for the lovely comments re Daisy. She and her brother are really getting on today. He was lying on his back and she was climbing all over him. Now they keep nicking each other toys..very funny!


----------



## T0PCAT

Malini - PUPO princess no.2 - so so happy you have 2 on board, sending u lots of      .

LM - naughty naughty for testing early. A -ve result at this early stage means nothing.    for a +ve result tomorrow

Nix - maybe DH shoud be on leash too? I hope tish is feeling better. So sorry to hear about your cycsts, I hope you get them sorted soon

ASB - daisy is a cutie no wonder you couldn't resist her.

popsi - glad to hear your furbabby is ok. Have a wonderful holiday

Purps -good luck with superbising 'DH' in my experience it better to leave them to get on with it

 to everyone else

EC collection tomorrow at 9am - wish us luck


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - good luck


----------



## kmjjjb1

hI

Hosptal discussed useing dhea and have been looking where to buy this, not really sure what i so  huld be looking for, any advise.

Have gone through 2 ivf cycles and failed- fhs levels allover the place and lining not thickening enough, this seems to be the only thing the hospital can advise other than going abroad!!

In need of some help


----------



## calypso-sky

hi Kmjjjb1
there are loads of websites you can buy dhea from you can also buy over the phone I think the girls here use micronised dhea its better and im not sure about the dosage though someone will let you know soon....      
Hello everyone still here but as usual got nothing to say at the moment but reading your posts lots of love
Calypso


----------



## purple72

Good Luck Z for EC tomorrow, LM good luck for Blood test xxx

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Han72

ZahidaE said:


> Nix - maybe DH shoud be on leash too?


    YEAH whut u said!!!!

 for EC hon!                 

Hi kmjjjb1 - sorry mate that's not gonna fly, far too much of a gobful! I hereby christen you Kim! Sooo Kim  DHEA, weeell the jury's out; it might help lower FSH, it might not - the experts themselves can't make their flipping minds up! I think the recommended dose is 50-75mg daily usually taken in 2 or 3 lots (you can get the tabs in 25 or 50mg I believe) I think most of the girls get theirs from www.dhea.com

I'm just guessing but I think the confusion as to whether it works or not might be related to what happens with excess DHEA in the body.... basically it gets converted into other hormones such as progesterone, testosterone or oestradiol (E2). If you have your bloods done on day 1-3 of your cycle and your E2 is unusually high it can artificially mask raised FSH levels. So an FSH measurement at day 3 on it's own is pretty meaningless, you'd need to know what the E2 level was on the same day in order to get a clear picture.

Also testosterone is baaaaad for the little eggies so not much point improving FSH levels if the testosterone goes haywire and damages the eggs anyway  Too much progesterone at the wron point of your cycle isn't helpful either so put it all together and it's not surprising that the professionals can't decide whether it's any good or not 

So we need to be careful with DHEA. Loads of people swear by it for reducing FSH levels but it's good idea to have your doc monitor your day 1-3 hormone levels to make sure it's not adversely affecting your other levels...

Quite possibly that makes no sense at all if not, I apologise  

So what happened on your cycles hon if it's not too painful a subject? And what is your FSH level? Even if it's a bit high, that doesn't necessarily mean it's all over for your own eggs! And it may well be that a different clinic/protocol is all you need    

Also check out this thread for details of research into different protocols for poor responders:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0

Hope this helps! And look forward to hearing more about you 

AFM, just been out for what felt like a 20mile walk with Tish and DH... and Tish's new extendable lead  At least DH doesn't feel like he's keeping her a prisoner but she's still attached to him when they're out walking together. PHEW!!!!!!

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just popping in quickly.

Nix.  OMG what a drama.  Sorry about your cysts. 

LM.  Just popping on to wish you luck for tomorrow ^reki^


----------



## almond

Just diving on really quickly to say:

LittleMe - loads and loads of wishes for tomorrow        no WAY you are going to see anything on 2nd wee of day. have absolutely everything crossed for you, more than I can say x

Nix - OMFG!!! You've got your hands full! I hope both DH and Tish are recovering from their exploits ... and I really hope the cysts turn out to be a false alarm, and if not that you can resolve them quickly. I've only had endo cysts (always time for me to get a different sort of course) so don't know anything about it, but so bloody awful to get any news like that, you just want to scream - can someone just give me some f good news for once please ...

Anna SB - OMG labradoodle Daisy so cute I took a sharp intake of breath when I saw the photo. I want one!   

Malini and Jo       

And Zahida, all the best for tomorrow       

Just a quick one but will hopefully get on properly before I go on tues. Running round like a mad woman ... 
Love to all
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Just want to wish Z lots of luck for tomorrow xxxxx

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## AoC

Good luck Zahida!  Fingers thoroughly crossed!   

And LM, you're in our thoughts, lovely one.    Eh, there aren't words to say it.  Hope you know we're sending you lots of luck and positive vibes.

Nix, Nixy-Nix!  Sweetheart, you've had so many shocks in the last few days!  *soothing hugs*  I know the river was manky, just pulling your leg.    And I, too, would be about to confine DH to quarters, after I'd immasculated him with a pair of garden shears....  Extendable lead sounds like such a great compromise!  I had to laugh, I think I'm a bit like your DH - although my risky things are more odd than risky.  Solitary swimming, barefoot walking, going to a Uni disco disguised as a Tuareg warrior, sleeping out in the mountains... don't you ever feel like modern life is so damn sanitised and 'convenienced' it makes you want to scream?

*cough*  Never mind.  *g*  I know I'm eccentric.   

And get little Tish-y done, hon.  It's not like she'd get to have fun BMS - more likely she'd get ambushed in the park and traumatised!  I know what you mean - it's hard to approach the issue without our own baggage, but she's not you.  And she's not DH's baby, either.  You don't have to worry about him not looking after a child properly, honest.  

Unless you were thinking of fitting out a kid with collar and lead!  LOL!

I can totally get waiting, Purps!  I think if I ever got pregnant (why do I even still SAY that?  ) I'd run the risk of ripping the throat out of anyone who gave me anything baby related before about, oh, week 30.  *eyeroll*

Anna, Daisy is BEEEEOOOOOOOOTIFUL!  So, so sweet.

I've spent the weekend eating all the wrong things, which, on the back of the A/F meds, means my digestive system is currently attempting to dance the rhumba.  *insert green-faced emoticon here*  Am determined to eat carefully, minimise caffeine and take plenty of vits etc in the run up to next weekend's fab writing conference in Greenwich.  Refuse to be under-par due to dodgy gut!

*Anna puts on game face*


----------



## mag108

wishing LM    and Z   good luck for tomorrow
x


----------



## LV.

Evening all


Just quickly to wish lots of luck to our girlies with big days tomorrow. 


LM and Z - thinking of you both


xxx


----------



## Han72

Go on Sausage you can do it!

Please don't tempt me re cutting orf Dh's bits with garden shears   Cheers for the advice re Tish too, I think the consensus is it makes more sense to have her "done"  Am I right in saying it needs to be around 4-6 months of age? Before she has her first heat or whatever the correct terminology is

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks for all the lovely comments re Daisy. I feel very lucky. She may not be a real baby, but she is helping to satisfy my maternal urges. She does look like a stuffed toy dog that moves!   

LM - this has worked        good luck for the am 

Zahida -        good luck to you too 


Nix - I will be asking the vet this week. There are two schools of though, 1.  wait until after they have had their first season, otherwise they may stay in a more puppy like state, 2. the sooner the better as they recover faster when they are young and still growing. We haven't.

Kim - Nix has given you some great advice

Evening all 
Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hi lovelies   


Just a quick note to say good luck LM for testing tomorrow     


Zahida, lots of luck for EC tomorrow     


Sticky vibes to Malini     


Nix, what a nightmare! We never let our doglet off the lead we'd never get her back!


LW xxx


----------



## laurab

Hi all,


Just back from a weekend in NOtts... not read back but believe I need to send lots of    LM and Z.   


Malini ww texted me while I was away your great news.... will be keeping everything crossed for you.


Jo - How are you doing my little PUPO lady.


Right bed for me.


----------



## IzziLu

Evening all,

Just quickly wanted to say all the very best of luck for the blood test tomorrow LM..... really hope you get the news you so deserve sweetie          

and Zahida hope EC goes well, will be keeping everything crossed for you          

OMG AnnaSb, Daisy is sooooooooo gorgeous.....lucky you   

Nix, what a dramatic couple of days for you and poor Tish, thank goodness DH has finally relented and is using the extendable lead    Simple question though, why does he think that Tish will learn from her mistakes when he clearly isn't learning from his and he's supposedly the more intelligent being?    

Popsi - glad your fur-baby is better and you can get a way on your break   

  for Jo and Malini PUPO ladies    

Love to everyone else   

Night all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## AoC

Oooh, smart question Izzilu!  *high five*  

Nix, my experience is with cats.  We knew it was time for Cleo and Chrissy (our two youngest) to get done when Cleo started attempting to seduce Husband.... as he said, "Ewwww!  One, I'm the wrong species!  Two, I'm kind of like your Dad!  Ewwwwww!"  LOL!  I think it was around 6 months.

Night night.


----------



## sweetpea74

hello and good evening ladies   


Sorry, you'll find I'm a bit sporadic on the old posting but that doesnt mean I'm not reading or thinking about you all.


Wow - God luck LM on your test tomorrow, here's loads of PMA coming your way     


and welll done Mal and Jo on being PUPO gals! Just take it easy now, put your feet up and relax through this eh?


Good luck Zahida for EC tomorrow, sending you loads of hugs   


Hiya Nix and just to say with my little Ellie (she's a monkey dog and just the cutest little thing!) we waited til she'd had her first season before we spayed her - I've heard its best that way but there's so many variations you've got to do what you want to at the end of the day eh?  Sounds like you've had a mad couple of days - if you can all get through this you can get through anything!   


Anyways just keeping thread as this one does move sooo quickly, I'm lovin your posts AoC by the way, you really write like you would speak - nice one.


Speak laters guys




Sweetpea


----------



## lucky_mum

So sorry for being a rubbish poster!

Just jumping on before bed to say:

LM - thinking of you so much and sending lots of for a BFP tomorrow for you, want it soooo much for you both                        

Good luck for EC tomorrow Zahida   

Malini & Jo - well done PUPO ladies!  when do you both test?   

Sending big  to all those who need one and    to those who need some - lots of love to all 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Malini

Hi-

Californian kisses for you all on the 4th of July.

Zahida - will say a little prayer tonight before I go to bed
LM - and one for you too. I am so, so hopeful.
Jo - how r u doing? I am wildly optimistic in moments but mostly very down.
Nix - my vet says before 1st season to reduce risk of ovarian and such cancers ever having time to come into play. Charlie was done in September because it was a bit cooler for recovery.
AOC - being eccentric it may be but your list of exploits made me smile.

Hi everyone else including the very welcome newbie Kim.

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

LM       good luck hun x x


----------



## Kittycat104

LM -   for that positive result today


L x


----------



## LV.

Just checking for news from LM before I leave for college. Lots of love and     . Praying for you honey


Morning Beach!



xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM -     

Malini - whoop whoop 2 blasts on board, hope you have a lovely time at the wedding   

Jo -     

Zahida - Hope EC goes smoothly today


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

LM -        for the result we all want today.   

Zahida -        to you and dear sister for EC today.   

Malini and Jo -        to our PUPO ladies. Here's    the dreaded 2ww isn't too awful for you both   

Nix - OMG - poor Tish and DH - and don't feel guilty about having her done - think of it as a long term contraceptive pill implant instead.   

ASB - Daisy is gorgeous.   

AOC -


AnnaofCumberland said:


> Unless you were thinking of fitting out a kid with collar and lead! LOL!


    

        and        to everyone. Sorry I can't keep up at the moment, but we are thinking of you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

Nix - My cat is nearly 5 and I still havent plucked hte courage o have her done.  Seems so unfair! BUT I know I really should do it.


LM - When are we expecting results in? Am out this morning but could check on phone if we are expecting results this morning!!!


----------



## popsi

LM....good luck for today honey xxx      

love to everyone sorry no more personals we are just setting off on hols xxx taking laptop so catch up laterxx


----------



## laurab

Oh have a fab time Pops... is this first holdiay with your little monkey... i mean princess??


----------



## Züri

LM hoping for good news, I leave in a few hours so i'll check in before we go xxx


Good luck for Z today too x


----------



## purple72

LM you are in our thoughts today! sending lot's of        vibes to you!

Z hope you get some nice juicy eggs today!

Pops and Zuri have lovely holidays xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LM.  I am thinking of you.

Zahida. Good luck for EC today.

Malini and Jo - how are you holding up on the 2ww?

I have had quite a few headaches lately (I hardly ever get them normally), do you think it could be the tamoxifen and now adding in gonal f?


----------



## purple72

Hi Tracey sweetie, it might be that you need to up your fluid intake whilst on the stims xx hope it eases soon headaches in this heat are hard to cope with xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't concentrate on work, keep popping here for news on LM.

Thanks Purple.  I defintely don't drink enough water so I will try that.


----------



## beachgirl

me too x x


----------



## AoC

Me three.


----------



## Han72

Me four!!!LM hon            

Z - good luck for EC hon      


Pops - enjoy the holibobs with the little princess!


And Zuri - orf to the Maldives, lucky bugger!


Jo - how's it going lovey?


Malini - how was the wedding chick? And how are you feeling? California dreaming...   Enjoy the Indie day celebrations!


Wotcha Laura - what Chiplet madness did you all get up to at the weekend then?


 RC, RH and l'il E 


Hey Tracey love - definitely try to down a couple of litres a day if you can. I know it's a lot but it can really help with the headaches and follie growth (and makes your skin look fab as well!  )




Can you guys help me out (again) please. I'm embarrassed to say I'm panicking about these cysts. I don't know whether it is normal for the usual harmless cysts that sometimes form to get as big as these ones are. I've had so much bad news lately I'm scared its cancer or they're going to take my ovary.  Have any of you experienced cysts of this size (4&6 cm) and if you have, did they go away on their own?


Jeez, it's all me me me these days, sorry guys!


xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry Nix.  I don't know anything about cysts.  I presume you have tried Dr Google.  Although he is famous for making people panic unnecessarily.

When are you back Malini.

I feel sick with nerves for LM.  God knows how she feels.


----------



## AoC

Sorry, Nix!  My current cysts are endometriomas, so a different thing.  I've had one before that was just a collapsing follie, but I don't know how big it was.  Can you call someone to ask?  Seems to me loads of people have cysts without them being anything sinister.  It's going to be okay, sweets.


----------



## Little Me

blood results Negative       
Beyond gutted - what happened to our little ones, I loved them so much


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh no LM.  I am so so so sorry darling.  I can imagine how you are feeling.  It is just not fair.


----------



## AoC

I am so, so sorry, LM.  I don't know what to say to you.  My heart's aching for you both.

People who haven't been here don't understand how we can love those little microscopic collections of cells, but we do - we love them so much, and we miss them.  I hope you're surrounded by love and hugs, sweetheart - you deserve it.


----------



## Ourturn

LM - I am so very very sorry my love    sending you and J huge              

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - I am absolutely gutted for both of you   , sending you and J all the love in the world, here if you want to talk at anytime


----------



## Miranda7

I'm so sorry, LM.


----------



## beachgirl

LM... I don't know what to say    I was so praying this was your time as we all were...    here if you want me but big big hhugs to you both x x x


----------



## IzziLu

LM I just can't believe it   .... I am absolutely gutted for you         Big big hugs and love for you and Jase


----------



## laurab

Oh LM, I was sure i was going to return home to good news from you. Take some time to get over this, big kisses to Jase too.


----------



## Overthemoon

LM, I am so gutted for you. There is no justice or fairness in this journey. Please take time to grieve. And let us know if there's anything at all we can do.


----------



## Little Me

Thanks all 


I don't know how to feel or what to do


----------



## laurab

Aww LM wish I could say something to make it all better.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh LM - I am so so sorry.       I really thought this was your time. Sending all my love to you and Jase - take good care of each other. Let yourself grieve - that's what you need to do. I'm in   for you here. xxxxxxxx
love jo.x

PS - I feel the same as Laura - wish I could make it better for you. xxx


----------



## Han72

Ah [email protected]   I'm so sorry honey


----------



## purple72

Jo Macmillan said:


> PS - I feel the same as Laura - wish I could make it better for you. xxx


Oh LM Hunny feel so devestated for you sweetie, was so hoping this was going to be your time! As others have said take care of each other for now, you will run through the whole gamult of emotions, and even though that's normal, it doesn't make it any better, as Jo and Laura have said, wish i could take away the pain for you sweetie!

Lots of love and the biggest hugs, and know we are all here for you our special LM


----------



## purple72

Nix I've had a 3cm cyst just outside my ovary that they found about 10 years ago when I was having a coil inserted (they had to scan me as my cervix has a ubend in it) and they said it would disappear, it never did they lasered it in my first ever Lap and said it wouldn't come back, but it did, although apart from making them query it at every folly scan it never has done any harm (though I wonder if it sucked up all my stim drugs) Dr Faris at my last Lap said he didn't drain it as there was no point as it wouldn't do any harm and would just refil

Not sure this helps you but that's my experience of cysts, I too worried so many times especially when it didn't disappear and regrew, but there is a big difference between benign cysts and cancerous ones, and if it looks in any way suspicious they will follow it up, but if not then they tend not to worry too much about it. However they have no idea how much we worry about everything that couls POSSIBLY affect our IF when we are on this journey xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

LM - I am so so so sorry   , I am so deeply sorry for you and Jase, I feel sick to the stomach that this could have happened. It must be so hard to deal with this. I can only imagine the disappointment you feel and the questions left unanswered. So many emotions invested and hopes dashed. Just completely shocked and upset for you both. Wish I could see you in person and let you cry on my shoulder           . Huge amounts of love sweetheart. A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Alllyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!                   missed you chica!  Thanks so much for the cyst advice lovey   Are you going to stay and play Pretty please?!!   


xxx


----------



## Nicki W

LM    gutted for you hun, life is so cruel. Just sending you big hugs
NW


----------



## Züri

So sorry LM  logging in from airport hoping for good news for you. So gutted really am. Lots of hugs to you both x


----------



## lucky_mum

Awww nooo LM - am in    for you and Jase here - just got back in and was so sure it would be a BFP for you       I am so, so,so sorry sweetheart, I wish so much that things were different and that life wasn't so bloody unfair for such lovely people  

Sending you the most enormous    , wish they were real. 

Lots of love from me and DH xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LM.  There is no right way to feel, shock, numbness, anger at the unfairness of it all, why you and jase, or just plain sad.  I'm sure you will feel all of those things over the next few days.


----------



## LV.

Oh LM darling. I'm so sorry to read your news, we were all praying this was your time. Don't pressure yourself to feel any which way. 

Thinking of you and sending lots of love

Xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

just logging on quickly to say a huge sorry to you LM and Jase after everything you've been through. Thinking of you


----------



## T0PCAT

Aw LM - I am so so sorry about your result    - I was so sure that we were going to have some good news on here for a change.  Please please don't think you have done anything wrong


----------



## wishy-washy

LM - Huge           to you and Jase, I just feel numb for you both. I wish I could change things, its so not fair. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

Im gutted to read your news today LM ... thinking of you and your dh .. sending you lots of love


----------



## Skybreeze

LM ~ Lots of love hun     I am so sorry


----------



## shortie66

LM im gutted for you and jay sweetheart        Its so cruel and utterly heartbreaking.     There is no rhyme or reason for whats happened please believe that, you do not have to do or feel anything its so hard when that news comes through.  Im here if you need to talk through anything sweetheart.


----------



## Rural Chick

LM and Jase - sending you so many            . We are so sorry for you both.     Please look after each other and know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Malini

Sending you a hug LM. I am really sorry. Words are so inadequate in this moment.

Malini xxx


----------



## popsi

LM... we are so so sorry for you and Jason... why is life so sh!t for the good people i want to know xxx so sorry darling, our hearts are with you both, keep strong honey xxxx


----------



## shortie66

So much sadness here today.  LM i hope you and jay know how much we all love you both hunny.


----------



## T0PCAT

Had a morning of downs and ups.  before EC we were told to expect about 2-3 eggs, was absolutely gutted.  I kept telling myself only need one good one.  My wee sisters right ovary is a little high so they had trouble scanning it and therefore though access could be an issue.  Anyway they got 9 eggs!!! I cried when the nurse told me and asked him if it was ok to give him a hug.  Will hear tomorrow how many fertilised and about ET.


----------



## Little Me

I hope Mal n Jo and Z and heaps n LV- (and I'm sorry if I've forgetten anyone) have some nice news to put some faith back in team PR


xx


----------



## Han72

Lm more           for you and J sweetie

Z - bless your sweet heart, asking to hug the nurse!  I'm so pleased for you guys, and sending     for fertilisation!!!! 

xxx


----------



## AoC

Z - 9 eggs, that's fantastic!  So glad for you.  

More hugs for you, LM.  I'm sorry, sweets.


----------



## purple72

Z hunny that's wonderful news hunny!      for barry white doing his thang!

LM bless you thinking of our other ladies, big hugs sweetie xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Sorry I havn't been on this thread for a few days.  Had alot going on but more of that later.

Little Me I am so sorry honey.  Why do bad things happend to good people.  Its soo not fair.  Sending you     

Malini & Jo Good luck for 2WW/  Sending you loads of    

Zahidae 9 eggs whoop whoop

NixO1 I had a 10 cm cyst on left ovary.  It wasn't cancer but they suspected it was so they took most of my left ovary away and then finally diagnosed me with sever Endo.  I was Not TTC when they removed the cyst.  I know how scarey it is girl.  You just hang in there.  Sending you     

Hello to everyone else I have missed.  Cos I have missed a few days I can't keep up with you all.

AFM feel bad posting this when LM has had such crap news but I have not been on here for a while cos I found out the reason AF has not turned up.  I did a test on Friday and got a BFP.  Its a natural BFP.  So scarred its all going to go wrong.  Too scared to be excited at the moment.  Going for a scan on 15 July so just hope everything is okay.

As always eveyone take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

GB- that's lovely news  pls don't feel bad. Congrats


----------



## purple72

GB hunny many congratulations sweetie, those first few weeks before first scan are very nerve wracking, but stay positive and take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh thanks little Me.  It really means alot to me.

I wish I could give you a great big     .  I know what its like to be heart broken.  I know nothing I can say will make you feel better but I will be thinking of you.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## mag108

LM: I am so so sorry this hasnt worked. I am gutted for you.   Sending you the biggest hug ever.


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - thanks for you good wishes, wasn't sure whether to post or not.  didn't want to make u feel bad, I am so so sorry, I know it feels like the end of the world but u and Jase have each other.  So take some time to grieve, have a rant at the unfairness of it all to us cos we are all here for you.  We will help u get thru this

GB      I am crying tears of joy for you after reading your news, so so happy.  Lots of          for you, DH and your precious cargo


----------



## mag108

GB: Really good news. How amazing!


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Zahidae and Mags I just hope its in the right place and it stays there and grows.  My DH has nicknamed him Stan.  Please stay with us Stan we love you so much already.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

And thanks girls for your lovely posts and texts. I am touched, we both are xx


----------



## Han72

Hey Ginge, fancy meeting you here!   Congrats again on the  

Re the cyst, what made them think it was cancerous hon? Was it just the size of it or something else? And how come they had to take most of your ovary with it

Cheers ears!
xxx


----------



## laurab

LM - Are you and J planning something nice tonight? Nice bottle of something and cuddles on the sofa?    Chocolate? I hope soon you are feeling stronger and can focus on your next move.  I believe you have a huge pile of babies in that freezer if I remember correctly.    


GB - That is fantastic news. Huge congratulations.  Will you be getting an early scan? Those early weeks are like torture!


Z - Woo hoo. Well done little sis!!


----------



## shortie66

GB thats fantastic news hunny         for you sweetheart    


LM         sweetheart, i feel so much for you.      


Zahida well done on the crop sweetie     


Mal and Jo         for you both    


Hiya laura mags nix purps and everyone.


Scott took my cons report and scans into docs today, and i have app for week after next with gynea     Really didnt think i would get anywhere with nhs so quite suprised.  Blood tests results through and are inconclusive tho do indicate peri menopause which i already guessed, tho doc says that state can last 8-10 years.    


Finally joined weightwatchers tonight, weighed in at 12stone 6 and a half        bought myself a large bar of mint aero to get over the shock    Diet starts tomorrow


----------



## Swinny

Hi guys 

Just wanted to send my little friend Little me a massive    I am so      for you and Jase sweetheart and my heart breaks for you both as I know how much this meant to you. I won't call you yet as you're probably not up to talking just yet but I will call you later in the week. If you do feel like you need a shoulder though you give me a call, you know I am always here for you     Take care of each other

GB    

I would have been on earlier but been at liverpool Womens all weekend with my best friend as I was her birthing partner. I am pleased to say that after a 32 hour marathon baby Niamh joined us this morning at 5.37am. I haven't slept since Friday night so came home and got straight into bed today. Such a day of happiness for one couple and heartbreaking for another, life is cruel. I hope that one day the big guy upstairs will deem it fit to bless us all and we can all experience the joy that i witnessed today


----------



## calypso-sky

thats a lovely message swinney


----------



## Little Me

Laura- just a night on sofa for us
Jason is gutted - I'm just wandering around the house  pjs wondering why and what happened to mini greens . I'm sure it just wasn't our time that's all xx

Shorts n sarah such good friends xxx
Shorts u Made me smile with your Aero tale xxx


----------



## shortie66

Swinny i agree hunny, its about time we were given a break on here       


Anne sweetie cry if u want but please dont ever stop smiling        We will get there hunny, us little un's will take on the world together and we'll win.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh god LM - the thought of you wandering around the house in your PJ's wondering what happened to the little Greenies has made me cry again.   Have you any alcohol in? I know that sounds awful, but it may help you get through the next few hours at least, numbing the pain a little. I hope you don't think I'm trivialising your pain, because I imagine you pain is unbearable at the moment.   I have started filling the fridge with my favourite alcoholic goodies in preparation for my BFN.   

Like others have said, I just don't know what to say, but I am gutted for you and Jase. I've never met you, but I feel like I know you a bit, and you seem so so lovely and caring, and a very special person. And I'm sure Jase is the same if you chose him.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Zahida - that is just FAB news! 9 eggs! Wow. I am so hopeful that you and Malini will follow in GB's footsteps and turn the luck of Team PR around. I am   for great fertilisation tonight.    

GB - wow! That's just great, I am so pleased for you. Take it easy. And you musn't feel bad about your good news     You must be on Cloud 9. 

Shortie - weighing myself usually makes me reach for the chocolate too.    I hope the poxy NHS excel themselves for once and are helpful. You really deserve a break. (I'm still your b*tch.)

Someone (Laura?) asked when I test. The Lister told me to test on saturday, 14 days after EC, but I'm worried that's a bit early.   However, I'm fully expecting AF to arrive this week anyway, so don't think I'll make it to saturday without knowing. 

I was fine last week, but this 2nd week of the 2ww is sending me round the bend. Yesterday I was feeling positive, but when I woke up this morning  I convinced myself my boobs are a bit less sore than yesterday.   I still have bad AF cramps on and off too - feels like AF is coming, although I know that won't happen until my boobs stop being sore. Who knows?!!!!

Malini - when is your OTD?

Love to you all. x


----------



## almond

LM, I can't believe it, I'm so so sorry. This is so unfair, and its devastating. Thinking of you and Jason xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Little Me. Again I would just like to say how sorry I am.  I know I don't know you but I know from your posts on here that you are lovely kind hearted soul.  You just take care and if want to scream, shout and cry and have a rant you know all us girls will be here for you on here.  Cos we know you would do the same for us. 

Nixfo1.  Well with me it was before I had started the IVF journey.  I was rushed in hospital cos I was in so much pain I could not breathe.  This is because the cyst had twisted round and caused a severe infection.  My local hospital found the cyst and did a CA25 blood count.  Mine was really really high which is an indication of cancer and endo.  So they really thought mine was cancer so op was done at Gatehead and they removed all the cyst and most of the ovary cos they thought it was cancer.  Luckily when the biopsy result come back from the cyst it wasn't cancer.  It was endo.  I think if I had been TCC then a different approach would have been taken and they would  not have removed most of my ovary.  My ovary on left hand side is so small now it doesn't work.  Doctor said its like the size of a grain of sand. But luckily the right one seems to be having a go at working.  Hope this eliminates your fears. 

Laura I will be scanned early on.  First scan 15 July.  I hope to be 6 to 7 weeks by then.  Stay with us little Stan.  We love you so much, hold on tight little one.

Swinny you are so brave being a birthing partner.  God should look down on you and shine his light on you soon.

Jo Good luck, sending you     and     .  I had cramps as if AF was going to arrive and she did not arrive so you never know.  Hang in there girl.

To everyone else thanks for all the well wishing
Ginger Baby


----------



## purple72

Oh LM sweetie, I'm     thinking of you wandering around, it's such a difficult time hunny, but with Jase beside you YOU WILL get through this!

If there is ANYTHING I can do please just say

Love and lot's of hugs xxx


----------



## Spuds

LM - we are both so very very sorry to hear your news honey - we were so sure this was your time and if there is anything at all we can do just ask xxxxx - you and J are so very special to us and you have had such a difficult journey - you are always here for everyone and we just want to let you know we are here for you and give you a massive hug love        


Spuds and DH
xx


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - you stay in your pjs for as long as you like.  I think a wee drinkie would do no harm either.  

Jo - pls don't give up hope, miracles can happen and I am praying for one for you and for you too Malini 

Swinny - you are brave lady    

Shortie - mint aero is my favourite, can I have some?

Gonna work from home tomorrow morning, don't think i can bear to be in work waiting for the call from the clinic.


----------



## Little Me

I am reading girls but my replies are limited at the mo
I'm sure I'll be bouncing back soon

And I wish our PUPOs ALL the luck for the next week
Jo- u wont need that booze x

Xx


----------



## Rural Chick

LM - more          for you and Jase         

GB -     on your little Stan         that he/she stays put.   

Jo - the second week of the 2ww is always worse, especially as a lot of pg symptoms are so like AF ones. Sending you loads of         to get you through this week.    

Swinny - what a lovely post - hopefully your friend will be able to return the favour for you next year.    

Love and          to everyone.


----------



## beachgirl

LM...    all you can do is stay strong together and be there for each...lock out the world and give each other a big hug, love to you both x


----------



## shortie66

LM         sweetheart, just take ur time hunny eat all the cakes and biscuits in the house. stay at home 2moz and let me know if u need me to make that call        


Just eating a chicken dinner,  mint aero for afters


----------



## Spuds

Am so sad about LM's news - it really is so bl**dy unfair     


Shorts xxxx


Mal xxx     


Tracey - thanks for your msge - hope you are fealing a bit better -the sun always comes out in the end if you know what I mean        


RC      - I have been thinking about the anonymous bit - was really against it initially and now i'm wavering a bit tbh - also for us the the cost of flights is a bu**er going abroad as we have to go to Gatwick normally first but they are looking at direct flights to cyprus so looking at that still too xx 


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - I'm thinking time in pj's is good, a drink or two wouldn't hurt either                                     

Swinny - lovely news re your friend

GB - what a wonderful miracle! Congrats! Stay with us little bean             

Zahida - great news re the 9 eggs! Here's to some serious love lab action         

Jo - hope its implantation!!!     

Malini - hope you are ok   

Eveing all   

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Zahida - That is fabulous. I am thrilled!

GB - Lovely news for you.

Jo - I am hopeful for you and will be til the end, and somehow we'll make it a happy one (hopefully because this cycle worked).

And for you Heaps and Tracey and everyone else.

But at the moment, I am blue with LM and stuck in San Fran. It is a long story but Virgin have messed up big time. 

Hohum. Hope they sort it out soon because I miss my dog.

Malini xxx


----------



## LV.

Z - what a lovely crop, hope Barry did the job and the love lab was rocking and everyone is wearing their orange pants


Mal - what happened hun? When will you be on the move


LM - hope you had a lovely time with Jas and have had lots of chocolate, wine and Chinese food. Lots of love, thinking of you


Jo - Hang on in there with the 2ww crazy, not long now    


Almond - hope your flight goes well honey. Off you go!


Hello to everyone else, and hugs to those who need them sorry so brief but running out the door to college


LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh, and I meant to say to Ally - LOVELY to see you honey. Miss you round these parts


xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - more gentle    for you this morning

Mal -    to getting stuck (though San Fran is lovely, but not the airport   ), when will you be home?

Jo -      (I'll take all the goodies out of your frige when you get your BFP   )

Zahida -      for your call this morning.

Shortie - Well done on your 1st WW, you beat me to it I still haven't joined, does that mean i have to join tomorrow?

GB - Such fab news, so please for you and your DH.   

Hi to all, sorry not doing well on personals, mad busy at work and just about managing to keep up.


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...another day another dollar...will try and pop on if I get 5 mins..love to everyone x


----------



## fluffy jumper

How are you feeling this morning LM?  Much the same I suppose?

gingerbaby.  congrats on your natural BFP.  We need some good luck on this thread.

Malini.  I hope you manage to get some free flights from Virgin if they have mucked up.  

Jo.  I hope you won't need those treats in the fridge.  There is no rhyme or reason why this IVF lark works or doesn't work and and you have as good a chance as anyone else.  

I promised myself that today I would take my in tray and deal with each thing on the top of the pile rather than my usual picking out the things I want to do.  Not going well so far as I haven't even picked up the pile, just come on here.


----------



## laurab

Morning all.


----------



## purple72

Morning all,

How are those chippers Laura lou?

Tracey you make me giggle with your in tray? FF is just too tempting   

LM thinking of you and Jase this morning, hope you're still in your PJ's and taking some time xx   

AFM also putting things off, should be cleaning house as the dust is getting dust layers but just seems a waste when carpets being fitted next week! Also should be sanding down cot and then painting it, but hey ho, rather be on FF just had to report damage to car that was done yesterday in hospital carpark! some bugger smashed my taillight and scrapped my bumper and obviously just drove off. Didn't notice it till this morning. Only thing is our parent company is like the gestapo over cars and I could end up with a written warning as unfortunately last year oct I drove into a parked car and it was my fault. any 2 incidents in one year require big investigations and disciplinary procedures! But WTF can you do if you were not even in the car?!?! So cue lot's of tears from me this morning, my boss is sweet and says don't worry, but unfortunately he has no control over the parent company, who as said is just like the Gestapo!

Hope everyone else's day has started better

Mal and Jo       stay positive xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Still haven't started on my in tray.  Made scan apt for day 13 and acu apt faffed about a bit and it is 9.45 already

What do you have planned today Laura?

Bummer about the car Purple.  I would never damage someone's car and just drive off.  How many more weeks before you go on mat leave?

I went to an awards dinner last night and drank lots of wine to combat the boredom so feel a bit fuzzy this morning


----------



## purple72

Happy food is always good for a fuzzy head Tracey sweetie, I've just read on my sister in law's ******** that the solution to being STRESSED is to spell it backwards and enjoy!

Start 4 weeks annual leave on friday then mat leave starts straight after, so finish on Friday YAY! although will spend next 2 weeks probably filling forms in about stupid car!

X


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am jealous Purple (of the maternity leave more than the baby!)


----------



## purple72




----------



## Little Me

Hi all 


All ok?


doing some bare minimum work at home - just answering emails reallly.
No shower yet, pj's have got curry stain on from curry sauce last night and I think I have BO!!


Feel sh it but am cracking on with it


----------



## purple72

Morning Little me, 

Don't worry about curry stains or BO, it's only temporary! just do whatever you feel like sweetie, we are all here thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jumanji

LM - I am beyond gutted for you and Jase; it is so unfair!

GingerBaby - many congratulations on your natural BFP.  That is great news.

Sorry I haven't been on for a while; work is beyond busy.  I have been thinking of everyone though.  I am actually logging on from Heathrow waiting to board a flight to NY.  Almond is off later today - I did PM her on the off chance we'd be at the airport at the same time but her flight is later.  I get back on Friday morning - will miss Monty-saurus turning 6 months.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies    

LJ - I hope you have a good time in NY - I can't believe Monty is 6 months already.   

Almond - I don't think I've even said hello since you've been back - how rude    . Wishing you so much         for your tx in NY.      that this is your time.   

Zahida -         for those embies.   

Jo and Malini - sending more         for you both and     that the 2ww doesn't send you totally     and        

LM -          for you and Jase.

Purple - sorry about your car, but great that you finish on Friday - I can't believe how quickly things have gone.   

Tracey - I find that if I leave my inbox long enough, half the stuff is out of date and therefore doesn't need dealing with - if it's that important, you normally get asked again        

   to Laura, Driver, Beachy, AOC, ASB, LV, Spuds, Shortie, Heaps, Nix, Ginger, Calypso, IzziLu, Popsi, Louises, Ally and all the fab Team PR.

Love and          to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,      LM -    thinking of you.          LJ - lovely to see you on here.      Zahida - any news yet?                Driver - hands off my fridge !            Malini - so sorry you are stuck. I hope you can get back to Charlie soon. I always miss my dogs more than DP when I am away from them.     How are you feeling, fellow PUPO sufferer?          Tracey - GET ON WITH THAT IN TRAY!!! You made me laugh - I'm exactly the same. I have a 'to do' list for work and there's things that have been on it for about 6 months, including some crappy e-learning I really need to do. Thanks for your comments - I am really holding onto the truth of what you said, there is no rhyme or reason to why it works sometimes and not other times.          Purple - friday!!! How exciting. I too am jealous of you finsihing work for all that time. Enjoy sweetie, you deserve it.          Shortie - how's the diet going today? i am about to go and get myself a cup of de-caff and a slice of almond cake, but really should be joining you on the diet.            I'm still going ga ga on the 2ww. CONVINCED last night it had worked due to the heartburn and spot on the end of my nose (  ) - woke up this morning feeling all AF- ey so CONVINCED it hasn't worked. Grrr.    Love to you all,  Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Someone said there's something you can do to stop it delting all the spacing - what was it?? It's driving me mad. It's only when I log on from work, and only some of the time.


----------



## purple72

Hey Jo the misery of the 2ww constant swing between symptom spotting, but remember most people do not feel anything differnt and what they do feel can be down to the med's just stay positive PUPO lady!

LJ I bet you'll miss little Monty loads, but don't worry about his 6month anniversary he wont know    you can celebrate it at the weekend! and Friday will come soon enough, look how quick the last 6 months have gone! He'll be fine and so happy to see you when you return!

**** y you astound me with you personals, and little emilia is just too cute for words enjoy it all hunny!

My pregnancy from 20 weeks does seem to have flown by, wish it'd slow down a bit now though but you can bet once I finish work it'll go even quicker!

Love to all, need to go do some work xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jo.  A spot on the end of your nose is definately signs of a BFP!!!!!!! (using quick post so cant do the laughing face).

In tray moving very slowly.  RC you are right, quite a few things I am just putting in the bin.


----------



## T0PCAT

LM     you stay in those pj's as long as you want. 

Jo     

  to everyone

Been on tenterhooks all morning waiting for call, in the end DH called the clinic.  Only 6 eggs out of 9 were fertilised as 3 were immature.  But we got 3 embryos and ET is tomorrow morning, can't believe it, was convinced we wouldn't get there after our previous disastourous cycles.


----------



## purple72

Z hunny many congrats sweetie, 3 embies is perfect! and ET tomorrow so they can be put where they should be in a lovely cosy womb xxx


----------



## Little Me

I'm showered and in joggers now- and have cleaned the bathroom   


Great news Z    


xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Zahida - that's great news!!!! Just brilliant. You will be joining me in the 2WW madness then.      LM - small steps are what you need to concentrate on - well done lovely.    Tracey - I know, I really have gone   !!!!


----------



## Lilly7

LM, I'm so sorry.     
It's so unfair and words are inadequate. Lots of love and hugs for you. x


Swinny, wow, your are amazing!    That must have been so emotional ~ in so many ways. I admire your strength. x


Zahida    6 embies is great. Sending lots of      vibes.


Jo,     


Malini,      Bon Voyage for your journey home.


Almond     


GB, Great news honey    Congratulations. x


Hi Driver   


Nix, whilst reading about your DH I could easily have been reading about my own DP (who was also hyperactive as a child)! We have had endless sagas of the same ilk    and often involving the dogs. What a relief that I'm not the only one with such an unrestrained soul on my hands!   
By the way I just discovered that the TGV from the station nearest our house is only 1 hour and 20 from Paris     How can it be so fast? Anyway, I'm thinking I might do a day trip when I'm over at the end of August, if your free maybe we could meet for coffee. x


Love to everyone else. x


Does anyone know of anyone who's had success with getting their tubes unblocked . . either with surgery or through natural therapies? I can't find much on the internet about it . . . other than a supplement called Cinnamon and Poria   

x


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo Hun - we can go crazy together    

LM - as Jo said one step at a time 

DH is going to be away from today as he has a big exam coming up.  A good friend is coming with me tomorrow so will be ok.


----------



## H&amp;P

Zahida - that is fab news, so pleased for you


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Zahida, good luck for ET


----------



## IzziLu

Well done Zahida, that's fantastic news... BW obviously working the magic last night!    Good luck for tomorrow      

LM sweetie... more              

Almond, have probably missed you but Bon Voyage and wishing you all the best of luck in the Big Apple      

Jo and Malini          PUPO ladies and Malini hope Virgin manage to sort you out   

GB - fantastic news sweetie, congratulations    Good luck for the scan     

Swinny, what a wonderful and incredibly self-less thing to do given all you've been through... as RC said, hopefully your BF will get to return the favour soon   

and RC    how do you do it? I can only assume Emilia must be sleeping well?    

Leola, sorry no answers for you on blocked tubes    liking the sound of your trip to Paris though   

Purps, so sorry about the car, hope the Gestapo take it easy on you in your condition!   

Tracey, I can sympathise with the in-tray situation, mine is much the same   

Driver - 5 days and counting!   

Shortie - mint aero       

  Beachy, Laura, Spuds, Heaps, LJ, Nix, AnnaSb, AoC, Cal, Louise, LV, Popsi and everyone else I've missed   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Han72

Hi all 



LM - bless you and your BO  -  At least the hoos is clean tho!  Would you mind popping round to do my bathroom too      
Jooooo - nah man it all means you've got a BFP, definitely!  Especially the sopt on yer schnozz!         


Hiya Tracey - did you get thru that in-tray then? If not, who cares? You got the IMPORTANT stuff out of the way, scan booked? Check! Acu booked? Check!  FF updated? - Check!  I think you should have gorn home after that little lot!      



Z - 3 embies!!! YIPPEEEEEEE!!!!  Good luck for EC hon!          


Yo Leola! YAAAY!!! Def come see me!  Where is your hoos again? Cos I don't live in central Paris, I'm in the burbs in les Yvelines (NW of Paris) about 30mins on the train to get to St Lazare... We could still meet up in town tho! What Paris station does your TGV stop at?


Blimey Malini! - so you and D are the clients that have been messed around! Stacey's ranting on ******* about Virgin customer services!  She's obviously EXTREMELY p155ed off with them, she was up til the wee hours trying to get it sorted apparently....  Hope it's ok now!     


Shorts - WW are bloody brilliant chick, you'll lose loads with them and I'm sure you're still allowed the odd choccie bar so it's perfick!   MMMM mint aero - YUM!!!


Bon voyage Almond and LJ! LET'S HEAR IT FOR NEW YOOOOOOORK!!! (Love that song  )


Swinny - you are A-MAY-ZING!!!  Congrats to your mate but A MAHOOOSIVE BIG UP!!! to you for what you did        


Hiya Izz - you said something brilliant t'other day about DH expecting Tish to learn from her mistakes when he can't! I dropped that line on him last night, he at least had the grace to look abashed and apologise for his pig-headedness so cheers for that!   


Purps - I don't get it? How can it POSSIBLY be any fault of yours if some **** drives into your parked car     If they DARE start on you, let us know, Team PR will sort the buggers out!     


Sorry no more persos but need to crack on! I dunno where the day's gone but I haven't even done all my boards yet and don't even mention the blasted housework    The good news is AF has turned up (never thought I'd say those words on here   ) so I'll book a scan for day3 and see what's going on with these blasted cysts!         they'll have disappeared all by themselves!


Love to all!


xxx


----------



## wishy-washy

I’ve not posted for so long there are too many to catch up on but ….. 

LM – thinking of you today hugs    

Mal – I’ve been following your treatment and over the moon for you and your DH. I’m keeping everything crossed for you       . Hope your on your way home back to Charlie now. 

Jo – Keeping everything crossed for you too         

Nix – OMG    can’t believe what a weekend you have had. I have a 3cm cyst on my left ovary and they don’t seem bothered about it,  said they don’t do anything if they are under 4cm, like AoC they think mine is endo cyst so might be different. I was just about to have mine cauterised with an endo and tube check when I got my surprise. Was told it wont effect treatment.

Anna SB – your Labradoodle is a real sweetie in the picture. Glad she is bringing you joy. 
Tracey – I really hope the gonalF does the trick   , hugs    for the headaches. I hope the tray of paperwork is going down

Purps – I’m with you on the no shopping ‘till the last minute. Hope the car situation works itself out. I hope you find time to rest once you finish work. 
Zahida – Congratulations on your 3 embies, put your feet up and rest until tomorrow.       

Popsi & Zuri – Happy hols

Shortie – good luck with the house sale, just reading about your cleaning frenzy made me tired.

Swinny – I hope you’ve caught up with your sleep what a fab friend you are to your best friend.
Gingerbaby – Wow fantastic news congratulations,   lovely to have some good news. Stick around Stan. I didn't believe that my natural BFP could possibly stick around but it did, I'm sure yours will too.    for next Thursdays scan. 

Almond - good luck

RC- Loving the ******** pics of Emilia, so cute. 

Hello to everyone else, I know I’ve missed loads of you off hugs to all.


----------



## Malini

That's brilliant Zahida. Will be thinking of you for ET. How's your sister feeling?

Nixy - Stacey is a g-ddess. She was on the phone with dh as you wrote in her early hours (and he says she sounds appalling) and prevented him from killing someone. So glad that your AF has shown her face and you can see what these cysts are doing.

Virgin suck. BA suck. United are AWFUL. Air Canada are a joke. Is there a decent airline left?

LM - You are doing well to get out of bed. And if you've gone back to it then that's ok. When I miscarried, it felt like my sadness was given legitimacy by the world but my 6 BFNs weren't as almighty a body blow. I refuse to accept that and truthfully the hollow sense of loss and grief with each BFN was so horrible and hidden that it makes me angry that your pain is not recognised as well as it should be. This is one of the hardest losses that we can experience in this life and everything you feel is appropriate. All my love.

I have a dilemma. CRM have just called with a potential match. My head is spinning. It seems we will fly today and be home tomorrow. 

Hi everyone. I will join you Shortie with WW as soon as this 2ww ends. I am a big ball of steroid fat.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

But Malini - you won't need a match, as you will be pregnant in a week or so.


----------



## purple72

And Mal you wont need WW because you'll be keeping your baby warm x


----------



## Malini

I have pictures of my embies and they look like someone tried to scramble them before ET.


----------



## T0PCAT

Mal - I agree with purps, you won't need WW you'll be keeping your wee babies warm.  Sorry that Virgin are messing u around.  My sister is still a little sore, they really poked around the right ovary area.  Told her to go the gp if it doesn't settle.  Re CRM, go see them no harm in that not that you are going to need a donor        Purps - hope you don't get into too much bother over the car, can't see why you would when u weren't even there. Can't believe you are going to be on maternity leave so soon       Almond      for your tx in NY    Nix - Yipeeee the witch has arrived     for the scan hun    LM           Leola - hope some one can help re blocked tubes      Love to everyone else    Going to ET by myself tomorrow, DH has a big exam over the next two days and I made him go cos it is really important.  Had a friend lined up but she has to sign on tomorrow and can't change the appointment, also all my my family are up north and DH's are in Northern Ireland


----------



## Malini

Zahida - Do Hammersmith still have their acupuncture team working in the hospital? If so, I would consider paying them for a session of the 'German Protocol' and then you'd be blissed out with nice, relaxing needles. You won't be alone; you'll be with your babies  
And get your sis some arnica for bruising (little 6cc tablets) and a hot water bottle or heatpad. Finally, my crazy US clinic recommend sex the night before ET.

Thanks all for your faith in my scrambled embryos. I've been given a week to decide by CRM. 
M xx


----------



## purple72

Z as Mal said you won't be alone you'll be with you babies, and though we wont be there in body we'll all be with you in spirit xxx

Mal will you have your result by then? Otherwise how will you decide? Sometimes timing in this life is just so off kilter!


----------



## T0PCAT

Aw shucks Malini - DH has gone already.  Will find out about the acupuncture tho.


----------



## Han72

Yo!

OMG Malinii! No wonder your heed is spinning! But look, you don't have to worry about that do you?  It's good news however you look at it!  You now know that these guys can find you a potential match PDQ if it comes to that... And for now, scrambled or not, your embies are safe with you now and who knows what joyful news OTD may bring             


Z sweetie- you're part of Team PR now, that means you're never alone!  Ask Malini, she could hardly move at EC for all of us crowding in there with her cheering her on!  


Hey Wishy-washy!  thanks so much for the reassurance about the cysts!   


I feel a lot calmer about it thanks to my fab FF's, so thank you ALL so much  !  Whatever they are, they're probably harmless and they might even be gorn by the time I do the scan so there's absolutely no need to worry!    In fact even if it's bad news worrying about it now won't do any good so I'm gonna chill out anyway  


Love to all!


xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Zahida - I had ET by myself as RH had already flown back to the UK - and as Nix saiys, you won't be alone as you'll have Team PR routing for you, and as Malini has said you'll be with your babies   


Malini said:


> Finally, my crazy US clinic recommend sex the night before ET.


TMI alert - That worked for us  

Malini sweetheart - those embies will be doing their best to snuggle tight into their Mummy so it doesn't matter what they looked like before ET. Sorry you have had such a tough time with the planes.  

IzziLu - Emilia is a good sleeper and now I have learnt to put her down, I can get a lot more done.    

Love and      to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

Mal - Would you like me to email you a piccie of the chippers? They look like a sneeze on a mirror!! As for donor... is that the route you would take if this didnt work? I really think your eggs are good hon, 2 blasts is pretty amazing.   


Jo - Hang in there!! My sister had awful acne during her pregnancy!


LM - Wow a shower... impressed! Ive not managed that yet. Glad you are at least functioning.    


Almond - Happy flight.   


LJ - Monty will miss you loads but will be even happier than normal to see you when you get back.   


Tracey - We had HV appointment today as Beth is walking funny.... so another referral to physio for her. The health visitor did a little observation of them and said they are functioning at about 2 years so I was very proud of them..... maybe thats why they have been so naughty today thinking they have hit the terribel 2's!


RC - Oh you are doing well to put that little angel down... not sure id have managed it yet... shes so munchy.   


Nix - Glad ypour a bit more relaxed now my love. All will be fine. I know it!   


Right I have jobs to do....


----------



## T0PCAT

Ladies - thanks for the support for tomorrow.  I feel loads better


----------



## Malini

Hi gang,
Laura - You're great!

Z - My dh left b4 ET last time too, and the receptionist at said crazy clinic looked me straight in the face and said deadpan, 'Self-service does just as well, if not better.'

Hiya RC. We're going to come visit you this summer so be warned. I want my own cuddle.

Ta everyone else. Gotta go,
Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

hi all,


I want to wish Z loads of luck tomorrow   


and Mal a very safe journey   


Thought I was okish but the last half hour or so  I feel so sad and low  
Time will help I know but I miss the little greens and wish I knew why


Purps- Hope your resting and wow for finishing on Friday    


**** y- Your angel is a beauty   


Laura- Bless the chiplets, is Beth ok?   


Sarah- proud of you yesterday with your friend's new bubba  


Shorts- hi love, all ok?   


Nix- you sound quite chilled hun    


Almond- have a lovely time   


I know I've missed lots but I can't remember too much so a massive   to all


xxxx


----------



## Han72

Malini said:


> Z - My dh left b4 ET last time too, and the receptionist at said crazy clinic looked me straight in the face and said deadpan, 'Self-service does just as well, if not better.'


----------



## laurab

Z - Oh god sorry...    Good luck for tomorrow!!     


LM - Thanks, yeah she is fine... infact she is a bit bonkers... I found her today stripped herself naked standing on a big toy cupboard trying to peel the zoo stickers off the wall..... and cerys all upset as she had a poo (from beth) stuck to her toe! That reminds me I must order my carpet cleaner!!    


Mal - He he about your clinic. I'd have blushed at that me thinks!!


I need to do jobs... but cant be bothered... I really shouldnt have sat down.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Am pooped tonight    Already had an hours kip earlier and still knackered now, must be lack of fried food and chocolate   


Zahida good luck for 2moz hunny      


LM ur emotions are gonna be all over the place for a while sweetheart, up and down like a yo yo possibly even       Just take things slowly hunny and dont expect too much of yourself.     


Mal and Jo              for the 2ww for you both.       


Sorry girls i've run out of steam already, need to get my jamas on


----------



## Swinny

Malini – What a lovely post to LM and you are soooooo right xx I am with the girlies there'll be non need for a match as your lovely embies (scrambled or not) will be settling in    


Jo – I am routing for you   

Shortie   


Laura – OMG, 3 little chippers having the terrible 2's oh my lord   !! Hope FIL is getting better xx


Purps – Crikey Charlie, that sounds harsh re the car. Seems really unfair that you'd be hauled over the coals for somebody else bumping your car. Like Tracey says, not long until mat leave now.


LM – Bu**er everything, who cares if your PJ's were stained. Balls to everything at the mo!! Love ya lots and lots and wish there was something that I could do to take the pain away sweetheart xxx


Tracey – I'm with RC, I have been known to delete emails in the thinking that if it's that important they'll mither me again


RC – Thanks my lovely xx Hope your little angel is being good for mummy and daddy


Zahida – Yey for your 3 gorgeous embies. Good luck with ET tomoz honey      xx


Leola, LM, RC, Nix & Izzi      Thanks girls. When H asked me months ago to be there for the birth I had quite a few panicky moments wondering whether I'd have the resolve to be able to be there for her, but to be honest when her waters broke and I saw the fear in her face, everything else went out of the window and I instinctively just wanted to try and do my best to help her. I have to say that I am glad now that I could share that with my best friend as despite my own problems and predicament getting to be there at that majical moment was awesome.


Wishy Washy - was in bed again last night at 8 and slept right through to 8 this morning


Nix – How you doing babes, I am    that those bl**dy cysts bu**er off of their own accord xx I had a burst cyst years ago and my GP told me that it was just constipation...I couldn't bl*8dy sit down. Fingers crossed that no intervention will be needed my lovely   


AFM – Went to Thameside hospital today to have my one remaining tube flushed with a solution called lipiodol (it's a really old procedure which has been revived with some success) but OMG did it bl**dy hurt!! I nearly shot off the table while he was tinkering about up there. The procedure wasn't a complete success but he said that it gives us a shot at ttc naturally. At this stage I am prepared to give anything a go!! Fingers crossed for the elusive natural bfp, before we head out to Cyprus at the end of September.


----------



## laurab

Yes I meant to say Swins you are amazing.  Id love to see a real birth... bet it was amazing and your friend is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Malini

Ooo Swinny, ouch. But fingers and toes crossed. I'd love that story!! And I am slow to say so but you're a jewel of a friend.

Almost at the airport now for round 2 of leaving the US.

M xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh I forgot to say *wave* to Shorty. 

M xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

All


Just to say I am still reading.  Had awful news on Friday that one of our dear friends - he was best man at our wedding - had died in an accident.  Still trying to get my head round it - it isn't easy.  So sorry to bring sadness to the thread, but didn't want you to think I had disappeared. 


LM - so sorry to read it wasn't the outcome we had all so been hoping for   


Malini and Jo -   


Will be back soon when I am bit more with it.


Louise xx


----------



## Malini

Oh Lou, I am so sorry. That's awful. Hope time helps. M xxx


----------



## laurab

Louise -     How awful.


----------



## purple72

Oh Lou so sorry to hear that    

Mal safe journey!

Laura, sod the housework!

LM hunny     

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

OOh swinny that procedure sounds nasty - but if it gives shot at a natural BFP then pain will be worth it

laura - so sorry for your sad news


----------



## fluffy jumper

Louise.  You poor thing.  Don't under estimate how hard and long you grieve for a dear friend    

Zahida.  Good luck for ET.

Nix.  I hope your cysts have gone or at least reduced in size.  I like your attitude of not worrying coz there is nothing you can do right now.

Laura.  No wonder the chippers are advanced for their age, just look at their clever mummy.  You can come to my birth when I get pg

Sarah.  Your tube flushing sounds horrible.  I hope it brings you closer to a natural BFP

Shortie.  Good luck with the WW.  It isn't easy but you will feel so pleased with yourself if you stick with it.

LM.  I suppose it is the wondering what went wrong that is the hardest thing   

I'm going to have an early night.  Knackered after getting to bed at 12.30 last night after a few glasses of wine.  I just can't cope with a late night on a Monday when you have the rest of hte week to go.
In try went down a bit but not as much as it would have done if I had kept away from the internet.


----------



## Spuds

Evening all


Lou - so sorry to hear about your friend      


LM - hope the curry stains are out your jarmas    sending you loads of love xx


GB - CONGRATS my love    brilliant news xxxx


Jo sending loads of    

Mal - head spin - you dont need it xx im sure you will be ok and your backstop is the crm     same place I'm getting onto their list for in the future    just in case too 


Shorts        


Izzi - cant wait to meet you xxxx hope all is ok     from mogglers too   


Girls - having a weird one - convinced the old BMS this month worked (was possibly the most succesful though most stressful and desperate attempt of getting anywhere near a positive) - again Im late - again a negative     the harder we try (and believe me it is an absolute hell of an effort ) the more I test and the more negatives which reinforces my position and makes me really sad.


Am getting so scared on the lead up to out last attempt because have always had 'another go' or option and now this really is our last go - last cycle coming up - I just think I am going to completely lose it if it doesn't work - am such a control freak and this is all killing me   


If I see one more young couple with a bump or a baby feel like im going to scream      to top it off - all my girl friends are getting together in Sept as our friend is coming over from the states and wants to catch up with all and their kids and Im the only one without kids and it stinks - and f*ck it Im not going    


Wot a rant - sorry ladies - there are more difficult and awful things going on for you my friends at the minute and sorry for being as selfish cow - rant over xxx


Sending love as always to team PR - my virtual friends who so often  know me better than my 3D ones xxx


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

you are NOT a selfish cow Jersey.  It is really really hard this IF lark and we know how hard it it knowing your next tx is your last.  Rant as much as you like and there is nothing wrong with wanting to murder every pg woman you see. 

mal.  I forgot to comment on your CRM issue.  Will OTD be before you have to decide?  CRM aren't matching people very quickly at the moment, quite a few people have been on the list for 8, 9, 10 months so if you can wait until OTD then decide if you want this match it might be a good idea.  I have everything crossed that you won't need it.

Just taken my lemon drizzle cake that i had to make for a birthday at work out of the oven.  Better go to  bed before I eat it all myself and have nothing to take to work.  Night night


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Tracey


----------



## shortie66

Spuds ur not selfish sweetheart, just human and p1 ssed off with the whole lot of it (like the rest of us   ) Huge         sweetheart u rant away.


Tracey lemon drizzle cake      mmmmm fancy mentioning that when my tummys rumbling    


Swinny       hunny ur very brave, im dreading my gynea app


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Shorts    need a JD session to get me through this AF me thinks   
XXXXXX


----------



## Malini

Oh Mash. Sitting here in the middle of my last OE 2ww I hear you clearly. This sucks. I am sorry you're feeling so on edge and I support you in your decision to skip get togethers that hurt too much. BIG love.

Thx Tracey. OTD is before letting CRM know, thankfully. So we may leap. There are a few worries (aren't there always) and I've lined up de choices in the US also now, so we know that's where we're heading. The only reason I've been matched so quickly is ethnicity. I appreciate your input. See you soon.

We're checked in now which is progress and I have eaten so am not so grumpy

Sad for you Lou and LM and Mash. Life is really tough too often.

Malini xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Hiya all


So sorry Louise to hear about your friend, when a shock like that comes out of the blue it kinda makes you re-assess everything and at the same time question WHY?? Hope you and DH are coping OK   


LM big hugs to you today too   


Big sticky vibes to you Mal nd Jo on your 2ww and hope your flight back is safe Mal. Like the girls said you wont need CRM but good to know you have a back-up option


Z - we're all here for you, GOOD LUCK tomorrow!   


Jersey I'm feeling the same as you as we're coming up to our 'last' attempt and its hard not to feel the pressure! But at least we can then say we gave it our all and can draw a line and move on to the next step. I'm with you on pregnant ladies and babies too - some peeps just dont know how lucky they are!!   


Right off to bed, night night ladies


sweetpea x


----------



## mag108

big love to all


3rd anniversary of my gorgeous mums death tomorrow. She died 07/07/07, at 7:20pm.


----------



## Malini

Oh Mag. A cuddle for you. That's very sad but I hope all those 7s are auspicious for her children. M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Mags      thinking of you today x


----------



## H&amp;P

So much sad news over the last few days.

Louise - so sorry to read about your friend.   

LM -    for you and Jason   

Mal - Hope your 2nd attempt at a trip home goes smoothly and you can have Charlie cuddles soon.     

Jo -     

Zahida - Hope ET goes smoothly for you, I was going to suggest the self service method for Mal's advice but I'm too late now   

Mag -   

Jersey -   , not long until your holidays. I am with you on the last chance saloon, our frosties are iot for it for us....

Swinny - Ouch......but hoping everything you have done will now give you a fab surprise BFP and you won't be needing a trip to Cyprus     

Laura -     at the chippers antics


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo worked out how 2 post from my phone! Only taken me a year and half.


----------



## Little Me

hi all

Louise - how very sad for your dear friend   

Sarah- you poor thing, I'm sorry i didnt realise you were having it done yesterday- hope you're ok today   

mag- For your mom   

Jersey   

AM-   

Shorts   

love to all


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Well done Shortie!    Hope the diet is going well.

Mags -    for you. Sounds like your mum was very special. 

Louise - So sorry to hear your news. I hope you and DP are ok, what a shock. (Did you receive my 'letter' in the post?)

Driver - only 4 days to go. Hang on in there. I hope you've got some really nice milky chocolate in for you and DP for the weekend......

Mal - i didn't mean to minimise your dilemma when I said that you wouldn't need the match at CRM. Hopefully you won't, but I know what it's like to need a back up plan. CRM is my back up plan too - I've been on the waiting list for about 7 months now, so here's hoping it won't be too long.....
You seem to be coping very well with the 2WW - at least you come across as being calm and in control.   

What's the reasoning behind your clinic suggesting you have sex the night before ET?    Never heard that before.

Zahida - hope ET goes smoothly today. I'm kind of confused about the 'self service' comments - am I missing something here?   I had to go to ET by myself too as DP had to go back to Devon, but it was fine. 

Swinny - sorry about the pain, but    that it will help a natural BFP......  

Sweetpea and Jersey - I know what you mean about the 'last attempt.' But never say never... Hugs to you both.

Hi Laura and Chiplets!

Hi RC and Emilia - (Supermum!)

Tracey - did you manage to get the lemon drizzle cake to work without eating it? If so, you are a better woman than me.   

LM - how are you and Jase doing today gorgeous? thinking of you. xxx  

Run out of steam now. Love to everyone else. x


----------



## Little Me

Jo- I'm ok, only cried once today - unfortunately it was at work   
u ok?
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo Macmillan said:


> I'm kind of confused about the 'self service' comments - am I missing something here?


 do we need to spell it out for you  , if your DH wasn't around then maybe a little buzz lightyear action will have the same effect as having 

Jo - We will be having for breakfast cereal and milk, for lunch thick milk shake and maybe something with cheese (like a burger or a panini melt followed by hazelnut latte, and for tea the biggest bar of galaxy I can find....... who needs proper food when you can have dairy......mmmmm don't think my diet ticker is going to be moving very far 

LM -  When are you and J next up our way? Would love to give you a proper hug.


----------



## shortie66

Driver please stop taking about food im starrrrving. Lol sorry cant do smilies on here! Morning anne hunny, ur doing fine, please dont expect 2 much of urself. Hugs 2 everyone. Lol having trouble here!


----------



## Little Me

AM- this weekend but Lynne will meet us at J28 on Sunday(aparantly) I know this sounds horrible but can't face having Luke (Ryan on hols in Turkey) feel bad for even admitting it out loud   xxx

Hi shorts xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies    

Mag -         I'll be thinking of you xx

LM -          let those tears flow - it's totally understandable that you feel sad.

Shortie - well done for sussing it out - I might see if I can work out how to do it at some point - although TBH I still haven't sussed predictive text yet, so there's not really much hope!!     

Jo - not much longer to wait now - sending you loads of           

Driver - that sounds like my kind of diet!!   

Zahida -         for ET today.   

Malini - hope you get home safely and sending you loads of        We can't wait to meet up for cuddles   

Spuds - have pm'd you sweetheart.   

Louises - so sorry about your friend. Sending you loads of         

Swinny - sorry you had to suffer yesterday but        for the    in the next couple of months.   

   to Beachy, Tracey,  Laura, Heaps, AOC, ASB, Purple, Sweetpea, Leola, Niz, Steph, IzziLu, Ginger, Calypso, Popsi, Ally and the rest of the fab Team PR.

Love and           to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

LM - I get that you feel badly thinking like that but you have every reason to think whatever you want atm. Grief is dangerous if it is shoved down to the dark depths of denial. It hurts and isn't pretty, but feel whatever you have to feel.

Driver - I chuckled at your dairy feast. Thanks for saving me the need to explain 'self-service' 

Jo - Not calm or sensible at all but like that you think I sound so. I know you weren't making light of CRM dilemma. I'm grateful for the option but unclear about what I want to do. How are you feeling about Sat? My OTD is after that but I am purposely being vague.

Hiya Shorty - Check you out on on your phone.

Morning gang. I am back and sat at Heathrow now waiting for bags. No wheelchair this time as dh is being my sweet donkey.

Mag - a special love for you.

Malini xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Welcome home Malini


----------



## Malini

Ta RC. Hope you're having a good day.
M xxx


----------



## Malini

Sorry Jo, I didn't answer your question. The intercourse b4 ET suggestion is likely a man's idea but the reason I was given is that they believe it causes the right hormones to be set loose in your body. IVF clearly works without this advice, but they seem to take a 'belt and braces' approach to EVERYTHING.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

I still don't get the 'self-service'  thing!!!! What's the matter with me?        I get the DIY bit instead of DP/DH, but why would...ahem....'satisfaction' be needed at ET?    Heaps - are you on a 2ww too lovely? So sorry if i've missed that.


----------



## Malini

Because an orgasm is thought to put the hormones in play.
 

Hi Heaps - I hear you in preparing for the worst but hoping for the best. X


----------



## AoC

Nix - come find me on *******!  (Same name as **).  Or wait a few days if you don't want to be bored by copious romance writers' conference stuff!  Hooray for DH 'getting it' re learning from mistakes.  And I'm glad you're feeling more chilled about your ovarian passengers.

Hey LO.  Have a hug.  Eh, have two hugs.  And I won't even comment on the BO!  You're entitled.    and love, the thing that slayed me so, so much with the last cycle was how much I MISSED my embies.  I still do - maybe it's not something we can understand, but it's good to acknowledge it, and cry for it.  Don't feel bad about how you feel, love.  

I'm with Nix, Swinny - you are amazing. I'm tearing up a bit thinking of what you did for your friend.  Kudos, lovely one.

Maliiiiiniiiiiiiiiii!?  Where are yoooooooouuu?  Oh, there you are.  You're home!    I'm giving you a standing ovation for what you said about, essentially, unsanctioned grief with BFNs.  It HURTS.  And sometimes I imagine the whole world is looking at me with this shocked and amazed look on their face that I might still be 'bothered' about it.  Great to know that you've got the CRM option to fall back on.  Although I don't think you're going to need it.  (((hugs)))  Scrambled embies indeed!  Having seen my own 'perfect' embies, I'm starting to think the whole grading idea is a load of... of.... Beth poop.

Z - you're never alone with us, okay?  Good luck!!!

Louise, I am so, so sorry.  Sudden death of a friend is so shocking and side-swiping.  Many ((((hugs)))) for you.

Mash, beloved, you're not selfish.  And impossible as it seems at the moment, there will be a beautiful, happy future for you whatever happens with this tx.  As the counseller said to me when I confessed that I feel like if I let go and really mourn, I might break and go crazy - not gonna happen.  NOT gonna happen.

Mags, I'm sorry for your sad anniversary, but she clearly wanted to leave you all lots of luck and love.  ((((hugs))))

(Thanks Jo - I couldn't get the self service comments, either!  I'm missing something!)  Ooooohhhh.  I see.  Still confused, though - is the Big O supposed to be good for ET!!  Oh, I see, Mal - thanks for explaining.  Who knew?!

LOL at your planned dairy binge, Driver!  I'd add something like Brie and grape, or a gorgonzola pasta sauce... mmmmm

I'm about to turn my Out Of Office notice on.  Tomorrow I've got an all day workshop in Leeds (organiser said it starts at 9am "but it would be good if you could get there earlier..." until we pointed out that to get there before 9am would mean getting on a train in Carlisle at 9.... the previous evening.  We're actually driving to Skipton and then taking the train to avoid traffic/parking issues.  That is, I'm driving.  Not sure how I feel about going back to Leeds - where we had first two IVFs.  will try and keep my work head on.) (wow that was a long parethesis)(LOL!)  and then I catch an early train to London on Fri for the annual romance writers' conference!  Woooot!  workshops, talks, books, writing, wine, food, more wine, glam shoes, lots and LOTS more wine, usually some 'tired and emotional' moments and then some more wine.  Back late on Monday.

YES!  *punches air*

I am switching my Out of Office on..... now.

I'm am OUTTA here....  *g*


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal / Jo - thank you for giving me a giggle, re self-service etc, just got out of 3 back to back conference calls (snuck on for 2 mins inbetween each one, I am an FF addict) and pulling my hair out with people being useless....so thank you....thank you.....

Mal -      loving the vagueness, but you do realise that just means that all of us will ask you virtually every day when it is    Not long to Charlie cuddles now.    Oh and the pictures I've seen of blasts all look scrambled   

Heaps (and hopefully Mag) - look forward to a catch up on Tuesday   

LM - totally get what you mean hun   , it is difficult at the best of times and unfortunately now is definately not the best of times, hope you have things planned to get out and about with Luke. Lots of treats for all of you this weekend.   

Shortie -    sorry, it's the dairy withdrawal getting to me   

AOC - yummy Brie, yep adding it to my list now, nearly ordered a Brie and cranberry sandwich the otehr day then realised I couldn't. Sounds like you are in for a fun weekend, enjoy.   

Right better get some food (sorry Shorts) got another conference call in 20 minutes.


----------



## wishy-washy

_Morning girls, well it was am still when I started writing this post _

_Louise - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. It must have been such a shock keep strong.   _

_LM - Take care of yourself and don't feel like you have to do anything you don't want to, you've been through so much. I know there have been times on this journey where I've wanted to go and hide from the world in a box.  _

_Driver - well done on finishing your dairy free diet.  Cheese mmmmm_

_Jersey__ - Hugs, I'm praying that you get your BFP before your next lot of treatment. Could you meet up with your friend from the States on your own, it would be a shame that you have to miss out just because of the cr*ppy situation you're in. I hate how IF makes you put your life on hold and miss out on things, just feels like even more punishment. I completely understand why you don't want to go, I did the same on many occasions but I did come to realise that there were some things I wanted to do but IF stopped me and finally decided that there were some things too important to miss and missing them made me feel even worse. It was like facing my demons but I did it and although hard, I felt better afterwards. I wish you didn't have to be in this situation. Don't think I'm saying you should go, I just wanted to share how I felt in a similar situation. _

_And you're not being a selfish cow    _

_Swinny - I hope the procedure was successful, sounds painful  _

_Mal - Glad your home. _

_Mags -    for you today. She was a very lucky lady to have you as her daughter. _

_Zahida -   for you today. I hope those little embies are nicely tucked up in mummy. _

_RC -  for your little sweetie, love looking at pics of her shes a cuttie._

_Laura - your chipper tales make me laugh_

_Leola - I was interested in your post about unblocking tubes either through surgery or naturally. I suppose it depends on what has caused your tubes to block but it reminded me of a book I read. This may be completely irrelevant but I thought it might just be worth mentioning. The book is Endometriosis - a key to healing and fertility through nutrition by Dian Mills. Although this is written for women with endometriosis it is all about getting your body in the best health through nutrition to let it self heal. It goes into intricate detail about what does what and how it can be affected. I did dictate a lot of the book to my consultant (maybe that is why he didn't want to treat me anymore) and also to my GP to get extra blood tests done. _
_Endo isn't blocked tubes but can affect the tubes if it has built up around them. Anyway after reading the book I followed the chapter on food intolerances and infertility (I already knew I had IBS caused by dairy) and did a month of a dairy and wheat free diet and included new supplements in my diet. I don't know if it was this or other things I did that helped me, as I tried so many things I couldn't possibly single one out. If you are looking for more information it might be worth seeing a nutritionist who can advise on supplements I think. It did however improve my endo symptoms and is a very insightful book about fertility and how nutrition plays a big part and what vitamins, minerals and foods are needed at what point in the cycle. I see in your signature you suffered from PCOS I wonder if there is a similar book related to that? Although chapter 3 has a section on PCOS_

_Nix - just flicking through that book it mentions 'The ovary is able to reabsorb cyst material [under 5cm] and research suggests that a diet rich in B-complex vitamins aids this process.' So get eating those greens girl. _

_Hello everyone else, need to go and get some lunch._
_Wishy-Washy xxx_


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps said:


> Can I ask a question.... if you have DE in the UK. How will the child know? I know some people have strong feeling about telling any offspring concieved by DE, but I am not sure what I would want to do and would maybe want to 'suck it and see' IYKWIM. Is that possible if you ahve DE in the UK?


 as far as I am aware the only way the child will ever know is if you tell them, the donor has no right to trace the child but the child can trace the donor....I think that is right but not 100% sure.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't stop as I have loads to do at work.  I will be back tonight after Pilates.  I just wanted to come on and see how our Little Me is doing.  I don't blame you for feeling that you don't want a child around for the weekend.  You need time to grieve.

Driver, that is my understanding of DE in the UK too.

Back later

P.S.  managed not to eat the lemon drizzle.  Giving to the birthday person this afternoon  - he had better offer to cut it and share it.  One year he said 'oh thank you, I think I will take it home'!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

"Take it home"?? He was having a laugh, wasn't he?        Sausage - thank god it wasn't just me! I've NEVER heard of having an orgasm at ET before. How does that work then?   I presume the Dr etc leave the room first?    I was tipped off the table and straight out of the clinic after ET.      Driver - yes, like Tracey says, it's up to you to tell the child if you want to or not with DE.    Love to you all,  Jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo Macmillan said:


> I've NEVER heard of having an orgasm at ET before. How does that work then?  I presume the Dr etc leave the room first?  I was tipped off the table and straight out of the clinic after ET.


 not at ET you dilbert the night before ET to get those hormones a flowing, I have such an image in my head now I can't stop laughing  , I can just imagine someone saying to the consultant "while your down there could you just......." 

Tracey - Take it home, that would not have happened in our office, there would have been an all out cat fight  , in fact in our office it is the person who's birthday it is that has to bring in the cakes.


----------



## Little Me

An orgasm- at ET- WTF?   

Hi Tracey


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - So pleased you have decided on your next steps. What is the waiting list like at Care? At Leeds I was told 4 years    Can't wait to catch up properly on Tuesday   

I still keep giggling at the orgasm at ET, good job I am locked away in a room on my own   , Malini look what trouble you have started now. Now are we all going to remember this converstaion the next time we go in for an ET    I know I will.


----------



## AoC

DRIVER225 said:


> I can just imagine someone saying to the consultant "while your down there could you just......."


Oh noooooo no-no-no-noooooooooooooooooooooo! Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Ah! Ah!! Get those images out of my head!!!!


----------



## AoC

I have a whole-body shudder.

And not in a good way.....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Heaps said:


> Ladies thanks you for the information, it has helped. I have made a decision.... One last go with our own and then donor. I have just phoned Care and asked to be put on their Donor Register.... I had tears in my eyes when calling... tears of sadness, but also of relief ...... we have taken the next step on our journey.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Is it the info about O's at ET that helped you make the decision!

I only quickly snuck on and now you have made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Malini

It is Jo's fault. I tried to be subtle. Poor Zahida, hope we've not made you giggle too hard How was ET love?

Have fun AOC. Thanks for standing ovation but I'd really deserve one if I could coin a phrase like 'miscarriage' for the loss of beloved embryos that would make everyone just see a little into the dark hole that is that loss.

My Charlie is home and he is snoring now. 

M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

I count this as a good day, team PR coming on the thread & smiling or giggling, or shuddering (AOC   )

And Malini is home and with Charlie, is he grumpy with you for leaving him?    ,     

Zahida - Hope ET went smoothly     

LM - Hope the "O" talk has brought a smile to your lovely face today,    for the weekend. Must arrange a visit soon   

Jo -      Look what you caused


----------



## Han72

DRIVER225 said:


> Jo Macmillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've NEVER heard of having an orgasm at ET before. How does that work then?  I presume the Dr etc leave the room first?  I was tipped off the table and straight out of the clinic after ET.
> 
> 
> 
> not at ET you dilbert the night before ET to get those hormones a flowing, I have such an image in my head now I can't stop laughing  , I can just imagine someone saying to the consultant "while your down there could you just......."
Click to expand...

OMG STTAAAAAAARRRRP!!!!!       I love the way this thread sometimes goes completely off on one, this is a frickin' classic!!!!!! I am actually crying tears of laughter over here!!!!

Yaaaay Malini's hooooome! So glad you made it (Blues Brothers was on the telly the other night - in English! Can't get the songs out of my head now!) Beeeg beeeg hugs to Charlie-Chops too! Oh and forgive my  comment about the speed of finding a match, for some reason I thought it was the guys you met while you were in the states  

Heaps hon -  it's a big step innit    So sorry you   but glad that it was down to relief, at least in part...       

WW - waheeey, I must be psychic! Just yesterday I found the superduper B-complex horse tablets that I bought in England during the last cycle. I was thinking that my skin looked great during that cycle and that it might have been down to the cocktail of vits that I was taking (or possibly the gallons of milk and water I was drinking at the time  ) so I decided to start taking them again!

Opps sorry no more persos, Ms Tish is looking desperadooooo!!!!

Laters taters!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

We were told no sex and I'd read no O's too


----------



## H&amp;P

Hey maybe there is a gap in the market for a combined dildo cam / vibrator combo.......   , now where do I apply for the patent.   

Ok I'm going to stop now and go and sit in the corner until someone tells me I can come out   

Sorry girls think the Antib's have sent me round the twist


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am coming to Manchester around 11th August for about 6 days if any of you northern girls are up for a meet?


----------



## H&amp;P

"sneaks out of corner for sensible converstaion"

I'm in Horwich with work on 12th August, if anyone else can do that date?

"sneaks back into corner"


----------



## LV.

Oi!  Stop making me laugh - I'm revising here! 


(I'm just jealous - I wanna play but can't. Hmmmmpfff...)


Lossa love to all, fleeting back out and back to the books but thinking of you all


xxx


----------



## Malini

Like it Driver! Patents formed the basis of my LLM.

LM, no intercourse allowed other than that brief respite according to SIRM.

Hiya LV.

It was a big step for us Heaps but we are feeling better about it every day.

M xxx


----------



## purple72

I'm wetting myself giggling at you ladies     

Oh how you ladies lift the heart 

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver - you are naughty naught lady    Unfortunately I didn't make the conncection with self servcie and ET last night. is it worth having a go after the event?

Heaps I felt loads better once we decided on our next steps (one more OE then onto DE).

Mal - yippe you are back,     for you embies. And worry about CRM if and when it comes to it.

Jo not long now    

Mag     for your mum

Big    for LM, you take it easy hun

Spuds you are not being a selfish cow. We all feel your pain and this is the only place we can fully express ourselves. 3Ds don't get it, they try and say the right things but it doesn't work. I like to be in control like you and IF can't be controlled, she is f***ing b***. So you rant away hun and we will rant with you. I saw laods of pregant women on the way to the hammersmith - the queen charlottes antenatal unit is next door - i felt really resentful
AOC, Purps, LV, Nix, laura, louise, AOC  
AFM - My 3 embryos made it overnight, one classed as average and the other 2 as good. I had a single embryo transfer this morning. I was under the impression it there would be two transferred but was told there are strict rules about donor eggs and the clinic is only allowed to transfer 1 embryo. Also my PCT are quite hot on SET..... so no choice in the matter but one is better than none and have two frosties. Can't believe we made it to here, it was incredibly stressful tx but I am officially a PUPO princess   . OTD date is 21st July i.e 2 weeks from today, thought it would be 2 weeks from EC?


----------



## shortie66

DRIVER225 said:


> not at ET you dilbert the night before ET to get those hormones a flowing, I have such an image in my head now I can't stop laughing  , I can just imagine someone saying to the consultant "while your down there could you just......."


            

Thats bloody hilarious.

Someone viewing our house tomorrow already    ANd we are viewing the one we like tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Jo Macmillan

DRIVER225 said:


> not at ET you dilbert the night before ET to get those hormones a flowing, I have such an image in my head now I can't stop laughing  , I can just imagine someone saying to the consultant "while your down there could you just......."


OMG. Driver - you are right - I am a dilbert. I am blushing. But don't you blame me for this, Little Miss Innocent!!!! I think you should stay in a locked room on your own.
Thanks for making me laugh though - I needed that.

Zahida - fab news - fellow PUPO girl! My clinic told me 14 days after EC but most say 14 after ET I think. So you could probably sneak an early one in on day 12, then confirm on day 14.

Heaps - glad you felt able to make that step. It will probably feel more comfortable in time.

off to make some cupcakes now, that's Tracey's fault, talking about cake, I needed to make some....
JO x


----------



## shortie66

Why is everyone talking about cakes now im on a diet        Just had boiled potatoes fish peas and sweetcorn for tea    and a weightwatchers caramel bar for dessert.  Im saving my giant mint aero for next monday night, im kinda thinking if i can get through a whole week without any "real" chocolate i deserve a hugggeeeeeeee treat after i've been weighed    


Im bored    whens the bloody football finish for gods sake


----------



## Ali27

Popping by to sned my love to everyone.  I know I have been rubbish at posting lately and I really cant tell you where the time goes..... work stuff, trying to keep busy out of work so my mind is occupied etc.  But just becuase I dont post much does not mean I am not thinking of you all xx

haven't read back properly but will in a mo.  Just wanted to say:

Little Me - have just seen your signature.... I am so sorry :-(  xx

Jo - well done and everything crossed for you x

xx


----------



## beachgirl

You guys have had me in stitches with the ET comments.....kept logging on at work for a neaky 2 minutes and had to stop myself from laughing out loud....


----------



## shortie66

Hiya beachy, was hilarious wasnt it. Especially jo not having a clue what everyone was going on about, wouldnt have been so bad but i was trying to serve sausages at the time


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no...good job you didn;t have to choose between chipolatas and bangers


----------



## shortie66

Or an extra large sausage roll


----------



## beachgirl

Don't mention cumberland either...


----------



## Kittycat104

Thanks so much for your lovely wishes and thoughts


Loving the ET conversation - have been laughing out loud - much needed!


Louise x


----------



## beachgirl

Louise    how are you friends family?


----------



## shortie66

Beachy or a battered one!     


Louise sweetheart, you are in my thoughts. Hope u and dh are bearing up ok


----------



## Swinny

OMG a bit of wee escaped then...Driver get back in that corner   


Malini – Glad you've made it back sweetiepie xx Hope this 2WW flies by for you. I am liking their belt and braces suggestion, you can never have too much of a good thing!!  


AnnaOC – I just got teary again, about you getting teary about me  ...enjoy the conference, it sounds fabbbboooolous!!


Tracey – That made me chuckle at the thought of that person taking his cake home and not sharing...he wouldn't have made it through the doors alive in our place. Oh and you read my mind....I had just typed anybody fancy a meet up. I'd love to come and say hello. Let me know where you're going to be. Driver, Heaps, Mags, Beachy and Wazy you up for it??

Lou – I am so sorry honey, that's awful news. Take care of each other. What an awful shock  


Jersey – You are soooo not being selfish!!! I am so with you honey. I too have been feeling a little bit panicky about having labelled Cyprus as our last attempt. It's too much pressure! We agreed that this would be our last attempt and that we throwing everything at it in terms of all of the immune therapies etc. Just soooo expensive, but the closer we get the more ancy I am feeling about it not working. Easier said than done but lets me and you get our PMA heads on and hopefully we'll be sporting lovely little bumps soon too.


Shortie – When is your appointment??


Mag – I am sending my little twin a massive cuddle today. Be brave chick, we love ya and your mum will shine down on you this year   


Driver – Oh chicky I sooooo hope you are right. You're food plan for when you finish the antiB's made me howl!! I od'd on dairy when I finished. Oh and you have definitely cornered a niche in the market   


RC loving the little piccies on **   


LM – How you doing chickadee? Hope you've had a nice meet up with Shellie xx Loved my little piccie of Charlie boy, his little girlfriend Bettie is blowing him a kitten kiss   


Jo – Don't think I've ever laughed so hard . Stay exactly how you are my lovely that was ace   


Heaps – Which consultant do you see at Care?? I was under Dr Lowe and he was really lovely xx Good luck babes. It's hard making the decision, but I was relieved really when we decided to do the tandem cycle. After Driver's comments not sure I could look him in the eye again


----------



## Swinny

Beachy - How has work been this week?? It's rubbish going back after hols isn't it!!


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah    evening chick....it;s been ok...not there now until Tuesday...yiippeee.....how was your day?


----------



## shortie66

Hiya swinny, gynea app 2 weeks 2moz. Hope ur ok sweetheart      


Does anyone know whats the difference between a hysteroscopy and a laparoscopy        cos im really confused


----------



## Jackeen

Hi Shortie

Apolgies for barging in a hysterthingy is when they put the dye in your tubes to see if it goes through.  Good luck with your tx


----------



## Jackeen

Hi Shortie

Just read your profile sorry about your BFN, how did you find the txt diff with donor ivf, I'm on 2ww and going mad, no symptoms and 9 DPT BFN's I know it's too early but did you fidn your symptoms differed?


----------



## shortie66

Hi jackeen i thought a HSG was where they put the dye in      No hunny, no difference in they symptoms apart from donor cycle i had no af pains at all     Good luck sweetie


----------



## Jackeen

Hi Shortie,  you're right sorry it's where they put the wire's in .. sorry.  thanks for your post not sur ehow I feel any more, test day is Friday, just hiping for that elusive miracle


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies


Mags - sending you loads of     for today hun - I know its difficult and people have different ideas about this stuff but I'm sure your Mum is looking down on you and sending all her love and support     


Girls 


I really can't begin to thank you all so very much for all of your comments - it never ceases to amaze me how wonderful you lot are and I have no idea where I would be without you - you are all so helpful and it really means so much to be able to share here and realise that I'm not on my own and so many of us are having the same panic - same fears - many at the same time.


RC         for your pm


Wishy Washy - thanks hun - maybe I can try to see her on her own instead - it is such poo - maybe just the girls rather than the babies hey xxxx 


Sweatpea xxxxx wishing you loads of love and thank you xx


Sausage - thank you I will take that as my mantra - really did feel like I was at breaking point last night but I'm not giving in    that was why I got scared I think and there's one thing I hate is feeling vulnerable grrrrrr - better today xxx hope you are guzzling wine and enjoying London xxxxx


Zahide -     thank you love - will stop mooing   


Swinny - PMA is lurking I can feel her slowly coming back up that git of a hill - its the nearer you get thing to the txt but going to try to just think bo**ox and take each day as it comes xx


Mal - you always hit the nail on the head and I love your expression - I am praying this is your time and know only too well what a brave lady you are xxxx - thank you for being so honest and lovely and a big welcome home my love    


Heaps -      with you 100% - thank you for your message and I'm sending loads of love your way


LM - sending you big massive monster size hugs      


Now lets get some of that PMA stirring     Driver LM Shorts - you are making me PMSL (remembered it lol ) about the big O at ET !!!! - I will never be able to not think about that for any flippin ET now and that is going to make me laugh even more !!!!


Arghhhh where's me tenna pants      


Loads of love Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie:

A laparoscopy is a surgical procedure that allows the surgeon to access the inside of the abdomen and the pelvis.
Laparoscopy is minimally invasive, or keyhole, surgery. The surgeon does not have to make large incisions (cuts) in the skin. This is made possible with an instrument called a laparoscope.
A laparoscope is a small flexible tube that contains a light source and a camera. The camera relays images of the inside the abdomen or pelvis to a television monitor.
The surgeon makes a minor incision in the skin, passes the laparoscope through the incision and studies the organs and tissues inside the abdomen or pelvis.

A hysteroscopy is a procedure that allows your surgeon to look inside your womb (uterus) using a narrow tube-like telescopic camera called a hysteroscope. The hysteroscope is very slim (about 3 to 5mm in diameter). It's carefully passed through the vagina and cervix (neck of the womb) and into your womb.

I presume they can see more with a laparoscopy, otherwise they would just do a hysteroscopy as it is less invasive.
Someone else might be able to say when they choose a lap and when a hyst.

Zahida.  Congrats on being PUPO.

Mag.  Anniversaries are so hard ^hug^

Swinny.  I would love to meet you.  I can do the date Driver suggested.  The friend I am staying with lives in East Didsbury, I'm not sure whether I will be able to borrow her car or will need to go somewhere I can access by public transport.

I should be deciding what to cook for 10 peope for dinner on Saturday night and ordering my shopping online.  We haven't had these people for ages and they always cook us really nice meals so I want to do something special.  Anyone any ideas of posh dinner party food to cook, not too fiddly as there are 10 of us.

Oh, by the way, the person who wanted to take his cake home also comes out to lunch and then gets out a sandwich when the rest of us order from the menu. !


----------



## Malini

He sounds fun!! Tracey, I'd make fancy salads with antipasti and strawberry soup with meringues for after. Hope it is a fun evening, and not too stressful.

Mash - Ta for that. Hope you're feeling more yourself today.

Driver - Charlie doesn't get mad but he is my shadow atm to ensure I am not leaving him again. Are you staying in the corner today or will you delight us with more naughtiness?

Zahida - I'd say 'no' - think it is pre-ET only. There is very big part of me that wishes I'd kept quiet  Congrats on being PUPO and having frosties for siblings


----------



## Han72

Bonjour!

What a day on here yesterday ladies, I didn't get to log on again after my last post but kept bursting into giggles every time I thought about it, absolute screeeeaaaammm!!!!

Driver - you still in your lickle corner? I think we can let you out as long as you promise to make us all laugh as much as you did yesterday 

Dilbert Jo - bless your little innocent heart     Promise you won't ever change! But where are MY cupcakes??     

Tracey - he brings his own sarnies when you go out to lunch ?!   Seriously?!         I'd tell him tomake his own blasted cake in future!   As for your dindins for 10, Nigella has some great ideas in her "Feast" book: Broad bean bruschetta to start, roast chicken salad (chicken cooked in Marsala -yum- served with toasted pine nuts and sultanas) Pasta salad primavera http://www.nigella.com/recipe/recipe_detail.aspx?key=P&rid=185 and peach melba for pud http://www.nigella.com/recipe/recipe_detail.aspx?key=P&rid=210 or a lovely easy peasy main course (I always make this when there's loads of people coming cos it's so easy!) one pan sage and onion chicken and sausage http://www.nigella.com/recipe/recipe_detail.aspx?key=O&rid=209 with potato gratin Oooh I might just have to invite myself round to yours on Sat night!    

Z - PUPO Princess  Unlucky you missed out on the pre-ET bunk up! Not even a Buzz Lightyear moment         (Oh Gawd that's set me orf again    ) I think the stricter docs would now tell you no more hanky panky until you get past the 12 week  so, frustrating tho it may be I         that your DH gets NONE until well into the Autumn!       (Er unless he goes the self-service route of course... ahem  ) Oh dear giggles again!    

Hey Ms Tenapants Spuds! So glad you're feeling better now my lovely        

Oi Swins - think some tena lady might be in order for you too!         I must say I think all the EC talk must have mashed up my brain totally, I misread your post initially - thought you said that you were under Dr LO*V*E         

Jackeen - hiya chick and congrats on being PUPO! I gotta say symptom spotting is the work of the devil! My mate did ivf, had one 2 cell embie transferred, got a BFP and is not 14wks or so but apart from a huge appetite she's had no symptoms at all! So don't panic hon! Also don't forget this is not like own egg tx where you've had the stims and trigger which I think contribute massively to any symptoms you do get during the 2ww so it's normal that you wouldn't feel the same as during an own egg cycle. Try to stay  hon, easier said than done I know!  

Malini - how's it going chick? You must be WRECKED with jetlag! How's Charlie chops today? Did he go nuts when he saw you or did he sulk cos you'd gorn orf without him in the first place Ad how's D? Recovered from wanting to kill Branson and co for their incompetence?   

Sausaaaagio - good luck with your conference chica! I take it you didn't bother with the 12h marathon journey in order to get there before 9am ?!  

Mags hon -  anniversaries are tough but I hope you got through it ok       

Sorry no more persos, I KNOW I've missed loads of you but it's not deliberate honest! Hope you're all well and enjoying the summery weather

xxx

/links


----------



## Han72

Hey Malini - I'm very glad you didn't keep quiet, I haven't laughed so much for aaages! How are you feeling today hon?
xxx


----------



## Malini

Jetlagged!! Been in the park with Charlie since 7am who is SOOO happy to see me  How are you? M xxx


----------



## Spuds

Morning Mal n Nix n all 


Bet Charlie is ecstatic you are back Mal   


Nix -     nice to see you to see you nice    xx


Dad is on his way over for a wkend which is perfect timing cos he always sorts my head out - now this is the Dad I have no genetic link with whatsoever yet have picked up all his habits (good and bad lol) and who I love so much more than my biological Dad who is a complete plonker - so there you go !!!


Loads of love to team PR - may not be able to get on till he goes back on Monday but thinking of you all and thanks again xxx


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning, just waiting for LO to arrive...


----------



## Malini

Mash - Have fun with your dad! That's so nice what you've said, and helpful too. 

Beachy - Hope you have a lovely day with LO. 

I'm in a cafe with Charlie (who is snoring again having my breakfast as there is nothing in our house at all!

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Poo, I just lost a long post as my manager walked behind me so I had to change the screen quickly        I'm glad my general 'blondness' amused you all. I'm good at that, apparently (according to DP).    To summarise:    Spuds - great news your dad's coming - enjoy.    LM - thinking of you both        Mags - hope yesterday wasn't too sad.    Nix - there is a cupcake here with your name on it, lovely girl. I ended up making 12, so sent 6 to work with DP to save myself from obesity.      Shortie - sorry about the cake talk again.        Malini - hope you are enjoying your breakfast. Is the sun shining in London today? It's warm but cloudy in Devon. Do you manage not to analyse symptoms in your 2WW?      Ali - hello Lovely - thank you so much for thinking of me. It means a lot. Hope you are ok.        Morning Beachy.    Jackeen - I feel for you. I am due to test on saturday (but not with donor cycle. )      AFM, still going    Only one and a half days to go now. I thought my AF would have arrived by now (as I'm ALWAYS early), and I really don't want to get to saturday with no sign of AF if it's a BFN, as it will just be awful doing the EPS. I expected to start bleeding before, to break me into the BFN gently.... But I guess that could be the cyclogest. I have no inkling at all whether this will be a BFN or BFP, I have no clear symptoms, no bleeding, but my head tells me it can't possibly have worked, with just 1 2 cell embie. Ho hum.      Love to you all,  Jo x


----------



## Malini

Did you ask Jo if I analyse symptoms? Do Indians like tea? Do dogs like walks? Going batty with analysis but sparing all of you the detail. My 2-cell day 3 embryo turned into an expanded blast last cycle, and it was grade 3, so who says your lovely embryo didn't just keep going. I know how you feel about the odds, and 'why me? When it didn't for them?' But 'why not me? And it did happen for someone else despite the other side of that coin'. Praying for you (and me) and Zahida and every blessed person that has tread the boards of this thread (no matter how lightly). I'd wish for everyone but that would be exhausting and I have serious jetlag.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini -      of course you do. It's funny, I try to spare everyone the details too, but don't manage it always. When I see others on the 2ww analysing symptoms, I wonder why they do it, but here I am.......   Impossible.    Thank you for telling me about your day 3 2-cell embryo. I am    mine did the same and continued. Mind you, after LM's sad news regarding 2 perfect blasts, I really do feel that it's all just so random.    Zahida - how are you doing lovely?


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Z, Jo, Mal- So much luck to you all     
Oh And Jack     

Sarah- yep, dropped the drugs to Shellie    lovely girl
U feeling better?
 

Everyone ok?

Gonna have some basic immunes done girls.
GP next week for what ever he can do then I will have NK Killer test with Dr G after that.
We can't afford the full lot but NK should at least indicate if probs there.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

That's a positive and constructive way forward LM. Good on you, you are doing so well, I would still be whimpering under the duvet at this point. You are a brave woman.


----------



## beachgirl

LM, been wondering how you are...glad to hear you've got a plan of action


----------



## fluffy jumper

LM.  I've sent you a PM

Zahida, Jo and Malini.  Wishing our PUPO girls lots of luck

Beach.  Have you settled back into work after your hols?  I find having one holiday just makes me want to go away again.

AFM.  I have a scan booked for Monday which will be CD13.  I am a bit worried that it will be too late as some months I ov on day 12 but I am not in London again until Monday so it will just have to do.  Does anyone have an idea of whether me adding gonal f might bring ov forward or whether it will just help more follies develop?


----------



## Little Me

Hi tracey- Yep, mailed you back hun xxx

Hi beachy n Jo xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - I have read on here somewhere that taking 1 x 200mg Ibuprofen every 8 hours can stop ovulation, is this worth a try?

LM -    sounds like you are making plans, remember to take your time though hun, you need to get over this cycle


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Driver - that's good thinking about the Ibuprofen - I have heard that some clinics use it in IVF as some protocols. But I thought it was a higher dose than that - as I think 200mg is standard dose for analgaesic? Was it 400mg a day? Might be worth looking into Tracey?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks girls, I will do some searching of Ibuprofen on FF and see what I can find.


----------



## Malini

Or there is conventional Cetrotide/Orgalutran to control LH surge?

M xxx


----------



## Han72

Hey Tracey hon, I have a feeling it might do both... can you get hold of any cetrotide to stop them popping too early  Or I think I heard that ibuprofen can have a similar effect to cetrotide, hang on I'll seeif I can find the post

xxx


Ha I am sooooo slow, everyone beat me to it!


----------



## Han72

et voila! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217211.msg3579454#msg3579454


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Nix.


----------



## IzziLu

OMG gals      wot are you like?    Sorry I missed out on yesterday's entertainment (sick as a dawg all day - antib's or dodgy prawn from dinner out the night before - not sure which   ) anyway feeling a bit better now and just been PMSL catching up - Jo Bless you   , Driver no need for the self-imposed exile me thinks    and Mal so glad you didn't keep that one quiet   

Zahida - congrats on being PUPO and with two frosties too, fantastic news    hope all is well for you over the next couple of weeks     

Louise - I was so sorry to hear the terrible news about your dear friend, my deepest sympathy goes to you and DH      

Swinny, that procedure sounded bl**dy painful, hope it does the trick sweetie, wouldn't that be fantastic     

LM      glad you've got a plan forming sweetie, I think planning ahead sometimes helps get through the now      

Heaps - I can imagine that was a difficult phone call to make but hope you feel better now you know where you're headed    

Shortie, hope your viewings have gone well today    Carrying on from Tracey's very complete descriptions of Lap and Hysto, I think Lap is more commonly used for suspected endometriosis as it allows the consultant to view the outside of the uterus, tubes and ovaries looking for endo adhesions, but that may only be part of the reason?   

Spuds - hope you have a lovely weekend with your Dad   

Mags      for very sad anniversaries   

AoC - hope you're enjoying that conference   

Driver - your planned feast made me dribble,    sadly still a long way till we can have ours   

Nix -glad to have been of service   

Tracey - your colleague sounds like a bit of a head-case    Good luck with the postponing action   

  Purps, Laura, Sweetpea, Beachy, RC, LV, Leola, Popsi and everyone else

Girls, I know this question was asked a couple of weeks ago but I'm not sure what the answer was (or if there was one   ) I'm due to run out of DHEA soon and dhea.com are out of the micronised at the moment, I don't think the stuff on Biovea is micronised    anyone know of any other sources for the micronised stuff?   Any pointers gratefully received, cheers   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   


Not sure where the time goes at the moment as the days are still fuzzy but just wanted to pop in to say hi to everyone and wish our PUPO ladies loads and loads of sticky vibes.


Jo, Malini and Zahida            


LM, you are such a brave little trooper, well done for picking yourself up so soon with a plan. Big hugs for you and Jas    


Shortie, what news on your house and is you neighbour still safely stored away somewhere?   


Nix, has your DH and gorgeous doglet managed to stay out of trouble today?   


Love to everyone else   


All is well here. Toby is the bees knees and send milky pouts to everyone    


LW xxxx


----------



## Han72

Awww Squishes to ickle Tobes LW! You sound so happy! 

Yeah Shorts - what's the deal with your nutter neighbour? Did they come and take her away in the end

Wheezy hon - so sorry I keep forgetting to send huge     for the terrible news about your friend. It's so inadequate but it is heart-felt hon     

Izz sweet, please don't buy your DHEA from Biovea they're so SLOW at delivering... so slow in fact they end up giving away half their stuff from what I can gather. You see, people like me complain when they've waited over a week and still no sign of the stuff. Biovea apologise for the delay and give a full refund. The drugs then turn up a few days later.... I know of at least 2 other people that this has happened to so for all it was great to get the stuff for free, it makes me wonder what else isn't quite kosher at this company...  

xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Nix, thanks for the tip, I wasn't planning on using Biovea if I could help it anyway 'cos I want the micronised if I can get hold of it, but you've even put me off using Biovea even as a last resort    Any other suggestions?   

LW - I can't believe Toby is over a month old already,    no wonder time is flying for you


----------



## Jackeen

Hi Ladies

Jo thanks for your post, good luck for the test on Saturday, I know it's impossible not to analyse the symptoms, De is very very different, I felt so detached through my whole cycle and for the first time I haven't cried at all.  

Littleme, you've changed your name eh!, sorry about your cycle, we nearly cycled together.  I think we spoke about the possibility last year, wasn't sure I could get my head around it then but here we are.  How are you feeling now?, I was relieved when my NK results came back as elevated, I felt there was hope for the future, I hope you get yours done soon and then you can plan again, it's always better to have a plan isn't it. 

Hi Spuds, how are you doing? , that's so nice what you said about your Dad.

Nix, I'm just like your friend at the moment, eating everthing in sight, hopefully a good sign 

Zahida, another PUPO lady, how are you feeling?

Thanks for all your welcome's ladies sorry to crash so late in the day.... thought I could cope solo this time but apparently not.


----------



## popsi

girls... sorry i am trying to catch up but only just come home from hols ! xxx 

     to you all xxx

lm xxx hope your ok darling xx

back later... things great our end..xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Nixf01 said:


> Z - PUPO Princess  Unlucky you missed out on the pre-ET bunk up! Not even a Buzz Lightyear moment     (Oh Gawd that's set me orf again    ) I think the stricter docs would now tell you no more hanky panky until you get past the 12 week  so, frustrating tho it may be I     that your DH gets NONE until well into the Autumn!    (Er unless he goes the self-service route of course... ahem  ) Oh dear giggles again!
> 
> I could well be mrs tenapants no ! Are serious about no hanky panky for the first 12 weeks? Wait till DH hears that one
> 
> Jo, Malini       for you and your embies
> 
> LW - glad to see u back, bet u can't believe Toby is a month old already
> 
> to everyone else
> 
> AFM - I have had a little spotting, was told to expect that by the clinic, but a little worried that when I wipe there is slight pink tinge. Is this normal? I am cyclogest btw and taking it as a supporitory at the mo. Otherwise I feel ok - boobs are a bit bigger at mo but i guess that is the cyclogest


----------



## Malini

Entirely normal Z. 

Izz - from my flat?

Sorry walking dog and posting on BB,
M xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Sorry I have not been on here for a few days.

Little Me: You are such a brave woman.  I take my hat off to you girl.  Sending you     
Zahida, Jo, Malini wishing you loads and loads of luck.
Tracey Good luck fro your scan on Monday

Spuds, Ladyvert, popsi,.  IzziLu, Nixf01, Lightweight, Heaps, Purps, Driver, Beachey and everybody else Hello

AFM went out for a Chinese on Tuesday for my best friends 30 and had a good time.  Took my mind off things.  Walking around in a complete daze at the moment.  Still no symptoms apart from sore nipples and really heavy boobs.

This time next week I will have had my first scan.  Go from feeling happy one minute to complete feeling of dread thats somethings going to be wrong.  Just     that this is it for me and DH now and everything goes smoothly for a change and we end up with a baby.  Sorry to go on.  You must all think I  am mad not To be jumping for joy.  Just worried it all going to be  taken away.

Everyone take care
Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

GB     entirely normal to feel the way you do.  I know if it were me I wouldn't get excited until I had the little one had arrived safe and sound

Mal - thanks for the re-assurance, think I will     for the next two weeks.  Hope Charlie is enjoying his walk


----------



## Malini

Hardly GB. We recognise how worried you are, and that you want so badly for your dream to come true.

Izz - Just looked and mine is from Biovea! And nothing on it states that it is microionised. Sorry. 

M x


----------



## IzziLu

Mal, not to worry, thanks very much for the offer     

GB, don't blame you for feeling the way you do, unfortunately I think we all know too much from our own or through others experiences to be jumping for joy from day 1 but sure you will be feeling better as time passes


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Just a quick pop in to say hello and send           for all u lovely girls on the mad 2ww    and huge         to all that could do with one.


Not had tea yet    we went and viewed house and although its shall we say "in a state" i can see there is huge potential there       Viewing on our house went great, single fella desperate to move out of lodgings, already got offer of a mortgage and last house fell through as the buyer pulled out.  Just have to wait and see


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies     

    at the DIY comments yesterday!!     

       for our PUPO princesses Jo, Malini and Zahida.   

       for Tracey, Heaps and everyone else trying this cycle.   


Shortie and Driver - please can I join you on the dieting - I have loads to lose to get my weight back to where it was when I started tx last year, but I will take it 10kg at a time.    I know the BF will help, as will not succumbing to all those lovely cakes that I seem to have had cravings for recently!!   

Love and          to everyone -  I can't keep up at the moment!!


----------



## mag108

IzziLu: re DHEA, same predicament. Cant find ultra micronised anywhere else!
am going to get mine from 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VH4F8U/ref=asc_df_B000VH4F8U1167882?smid=A7135810W5EN2&tag=dealtmp439598-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B000VH4F8U

kisses to all.

Survived yesterday, just. Work was tough, felt very vulnerable. Home, DH had a friend staying so I hid most of the eve.

LM: good to have a way forward. Let me know if there is anything I can help with x


----------



## calypso-sky

hello everyon
pupo girls helllooooo 
Zahida , Mal and Jo      
Ginger its okay to feel that way  don't worry to much . mrs peanut cookie mwuahhhhhhh    
Nix just read about ur lil doggie omg  was soo funny hope he is ok and your dh has not run away from home in fright of you telling him off    

shortie and driver hello    what plans are you girls using  at the moment for your dieting I have just bought a scale to weigh my fat bum one my boob  weigh 8lbs and the other weighs 11 lbs   
hi RC and Rh how are you dealing with sleepless nights at the moment? ive just being puked on recently by my frens little un wrapped in a musin square had to unrap her fast as she screamed yikes  ...

HI LM how are you today             

sobroody, popsi, beach, tracy, purps, LW , Izzi  and everyone else        

AFM took my self to the clinic and lady doc  prescribed the pill to reduce the cow endora until i try again at jinny should be good looking forward to less swollen ankles and the shawdow of me looking like ive got a caravan attached to my bum .. 
sending lots of love 
cal ,


----------



## calypso-sky

can anyone tell me what dosage of dhea is to be taken for how long? Im sure i was told when i joined this group but have forgotten since then    
Thank you


----------



## Rural Chick

Calypso - the "normal" dose is 50 or 75mg a day. We are really lucky that Emilia only wakes up once a night for feeding so we are not suffering sleepless nights at the moment.


----------



## LV.

Much love girlies... Sorry to be so quiet but being good and revising. Exam is on Monday so will be free soon, yay! Not a chance to catch up on all but just quickly


LM - Just to say I think you're doing amazingly. Immunes is a good plan I think, it seems to be common around these parts unfortunately and does mean you're attacking with more in the armoury next time should you need it. 


Mal - When's OTD? You sound lovely and bright as a button which is fab to see. Hope the remaining days tick tock without too much madness setting in


Shorty - house sounds promising, everything crossed for you


Mags - big hugs honey pie    


GB - perfectly natural, you will feel so much better after your first one though, I'm sure xx


Nix - did I miss what's happening about your cysts? How's Tish? Give her a lick from me!


Spuds - hello lovely, can I come and eat some Jersey cream soon please?


LW - Hello gorgeous, more pics on ** please!


Ggg... head has given up, can't remember any more. 


I'm just revising and jabbing here, had a drama with Ganiralix last night and managed to waste a whole one but we have extra so not too much of a problem. Getting E2 bloods in the morning and then we fly in a week. It's come round so quickly. Feeling good and remarkably calm considering I have an exam on Monday and then we fly for tx so soon after, god knows how but I'll take it over being a stresshead. I've upped my acu to twice a week and I'm attributing it to that (but I suppose I would considering my studies!) She's also been doing some reiki healing with me. I've not really thought about anything like that before but thought "what the hell" and it's not costing me anything extra. I'll save that post for another time but hasten to say some weird sh!t is going on but it all fills me with hope and apparently my womb feels like it has sweet smelling compost on it!


Right, early bed me thinks


Love to all and thinking of you


LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

Calypso im on the ww diet, tho not quite following it to the book    


 y i'd leave it a few months before dieting sweetheart, you have more important things to be thinking about now    


LV woooohoooooo bugger me thats come round quick     good luck with the exam on monday sweetie and the very best of luck for a little lv too             


Had chicken kebab for tea    sounds bad but only 7points on ww diet, and its the only thing ive had to eat all day.    Not good i know, but just been a manically busy mad day


----------



## sweetpea74

hiya all - just popping on quickly to keep in touch and to say that all that talk about self-servicing yesterday put a smile on my face too...nice one, I def needed it!    This is another me-post I'm afraid, I've already said I'm a crap poster


My cousin has unfortunately backed out from our third and final attempt - it has all become too much for her, the drugs, the having to go to london for scans (she's in brighton), the juggling her kids. And after this last go which was cancelled and then when I rang yesterday to say the consultant was looking at sept for the next go (due to fitting in the operation for EC) this was the last straw and she came out with the fact she couldnt do it any more and was in a different place in life to where she was when she first offered and her life's moved on etc etc.   


Phew! Well it was a bit of a shock as I was expecting to be discussing timings and holidays etc but I had an inkling she was getting wobbly after our BFN in Sept...so I'm v v sad. But...there is a ray of hope still for us yet as my twin brother's wife has said she's been thinking about it for a while now and has said she'll do some more research but wants us to think about it with her. What a family I have eh?? So we all have a bit of thinking to do, about whether we want to go through it all again with my poor response and what if it comes to EC and they dont get any eggs etc is it maybe just time to draw the line and move on to adoption....  


We shall see what comes of the next few days.


Sorry no perso's girls but once again I'm just using and abusing this thread to get it all off my chest, hope you dont mind? Night night guys x


Sweetpea


----------



## beachgirl

GOod Morning....it's Friday yippee......


----------



## Malini

Ah Heaps, cuddles, sorry you're in this sad place with us. Hope the weekend goes okay. I know it isn't a consolation but to me your marriage sounds so loving and strong; that's a wonderful achievement.

Sweetpea, I am gutted for you but realise these things are tricky and there are few simple solutions. I wish you a brave heart while this sorts itself through.

Special love to you Jo. Tomorrow is day 28 for both of us, scary!!

Hope you're ok Zahida.

Almond - How are you? Dh was asking after you today.

Hi Izz, GB, Calypso, Mash, RC, Beachy, LV (will be thinking of you on Mon), Tracey, Laura, Purple and so many more!!


----------



## T0PCAT

Sweatpea - what a wonderful family you have there.  I hope you canget something sorted out either way.  

Heaps     

Jo      for tomorrow 

Malini you are so good with your words   

RC - you don't need to lose weight yet, if you are breast feeding then it should come off slowly

The sun is shining and its supposed to be 31C today, think I will sneak off early from work and sit on the decking DH built before the summer.  DH passed his exams    and has found out he can do the next ones sooner than he thought.  Wee sister is fine now all the soreness has gone.  Heading off to a good friends 30th birthday party tomorrow, picnic in the park and then onto a comedy club.  Also DHs brother is going to be visiting at the weekend too, so its going to be busy busy busy


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all.

Sweetpea -   So sorry. That must be so disappointing (massive understatement). But great news re your brother's wife  - potentially. You always come across as being so lovely and so grateful for what your cousin has done for you, and appear to be totally uunderstanding of why she's backed out. I really   this potential new donor works out for you.

LW - I loved your post about Toby being the "bees knees." I'm sure he is.   

GB - totally understand why you are feeling the way you do. We all understand lovely.   

RC - yes, I agree with the others. Forget about dieting for now! You'll lose weight naturally anyway with the BF. I decided prior to this tx attempt not to bother dieting but to eat healthily for my body. I actually lost a few pounds, even though i'd been drinking full fat milk and eating cake!

Shortie - great news about the house. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Heaps -   for both you and DH. In answer to your question, no, I won't be testing early today. I bought 2 digital EPS's  afew days ago but have had no desire to use them. I want to hang onto this hope for as long as I can.

Izzilu, Mags, Calypso, Popsi, Beachy and everyone else - hello!

Zahida - spotting sounds perfectly normal lovey. You doing ok apart from that?

Malini - yes, Day 28 tomorrow indeed. I am absolutely terrified. I know I won't sleep a wink tonight. Special love back to you, lovely girlie.

Jo x


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone
Sorry for being a rubbish poster, will catch up on personals this weekend. Been a crazy busy week at work and the new pup is keeping me very busy at home. Dashing out, but wanted to say 

Sweetpea   Sorry about that hun, but wow re your sil for considering it! 
Malini and Jo       

Malini - there's nothing like the welcome you get from your doglet when you've been away   

LM - been thinking of you    If you want to tallk about Dr G let me know.

LV - this WILL work     

Zahida   

And huge hugs to everyone    

Anna x

PS The self service thread had me in stiches!


----------



## IzziLu

Morning all,

Sweetpea, what a truly amazing family you have, I really hope it works out with your SIL     

LV - good luck with that exam on Monday, I can't believe that tx has come round so quickly    it's great that you're feeling so calm about it   

Heaps      for you and DH, really hope the weekend is not too difficult for you both   

Shortie - that's sounding really promising re your potential purchaser, hope that works out    Chicken kebab?    where do I sign up   

Mags - thanks so much for that link, I'll get onto that right away   

Jo          for tomorrow, looking forward to that hope being converted to joy     

Mal and likewise for you because you're being a meanie and won't tell us when you're testing but it must be very soon!            

RC, I agree with the others, leave the BF to do its work and don't think about dieting just yet    Btw I absolutely love your trampolining elephant but any chance of a sneaky peak at Emilia, just for a little bit, for those of us not on ** (actually I might be the only one   ) pretty purleeeese?   

Zahida - congrats to DH on passing his exams, sounds like you've got a lovely weekend lined up      oh and some of these for you       

AnnaSB, I bet Daisy is a lovely distraction     

Yeah Cal - what is cow endora?   

Morning Beachy, I've got that Friday feeling too - it's great   

  everyone else 

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies, just a quick one. OUR HOUSE HAS SOLD!!!! We have put an offer in on the one we want and are just waiting 2 hear back. Be back later, im just so excited! xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Hello o gorgeous ones

Mal and & Jo are you both testing tomorrow? Wowsers if you are, I am in la la land

Can anyone remind me what the normal E2 range is please? Mine just came back at 66 so fingers x'd it's ok

Ooooo look at Shorts! Well done honey, that's so amazing! Thrilled for you

I have to get home soon, I went to my fave cheese shop in Marlybone as it was near he blood test place and have the smelliest bag o cheese ever. I am mortified how much it stinks! Gonna be yum in my tum tho!

Xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Just wanted to wish Jo so much luck for tomorrow    

Mal- all the luck to you too but not sure when your date is hun     

Heaps- for you and hubs   

mag- Thanks hun   

LV- SO much love n luck for this time for you Mrs   

Shorts- where u moving to love?    

Anna - Thanks love, Daisy is adorable   

Feeling beyond fcuked off and down today- isn't this horriblness meant to get easier?
TMI ALERT- Period from hell too- 6 days late, really heavy and full of small clots - it's distressing me   

sorry girls
the real Anne wil be back soon   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Anne        You're still the real one sweetie and we loves ya    It's bound to be tough and there'll probably be good days and bad days for a while but we're here for you whatever so don't apologise for complaining about AF from hell or anything else that you need to let off about       

Shortie, that's absolutely fantastic news, thought it was sounding promising but that's seriously speedy, you must be sooooo excited      

LV - it was me! Will PM you thanks, you're a star    And I seem to remember normal E2 (presumbaly for D3) is up to about 80 so 66 sounds fine to me   

I xXx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne    oh sweetpie...big hugs


----------



## beachgirl

Shrts, what fantastic news, you must be so pleased x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Sweepy -  so sorry your cuz doesn't feel able to continue but how fab that your SIL is willing to consider it  Good luck with talking through it all with her and here's hoping she'll be good to go in Sept    


sweetpea74 said:


> Sorry no perso's girls but once again I'm just using and abusing this thread to get it all off my chest, hope you dont mind?


 Pah! Don't be darft!    

Heaps hon - such a lovely gesture with the chair lovey  and bless DH for admitting he feels depressed, much better that he admit it so he can work on feeling better than to bury it and try to pretend all is fine.... HEEEYUUUUUGE      to both of you and hope today's not too stressful at work    

Hey Malini - how's the poxy jetlag?! Has Charlie chops forgiven you for leaving him yet? Tish gives me dirty looks if I so much as leave to go shopping for half an hour!   Your comment made me think of the film 28 days later! Here's hoping there are no horror stories tomoz!        

Jo-jo!     still going strong hon! Don't blame you for not wanting to test early, even though I'm the exact opposite and want to KNOW asap! Not that I ever believe what the pee-stick says anyway    

Hey Dinna - glad your ickle dogbot is settling in! Hard work innit?!

Z - YAAAAAAAAY    for DH passing his exams! And hope you get to sneak off early today and enjoy your weekend 

Wotcha Izziwizzy and Beachy - happy Fridaaaaaaayyyy!!!! 

AFM - inexplicably depressed today and obviously a very slow poster as 4 replies have been put up since I started this!

LM - sorry about narrsty AF           

LV - gonna send you a perso! PMSL at the stinky cheese!    

Yaaaay Shawty!!!! QUICK get it all signed sealed and delivered before mrs nutjob comes home!    

xxx

Keee-rist another 2 while I typed my PS!


----------



## LV.

LM darling - it's not surprising you're feeling down sweets, each day will ebb and flow for a while and it's totally natural to feel crappy. Please don't apologise, we cant all be up all the time, even though we'd like to be. You have just experienced a great sadness that was a long time in expectation and with hopes of a different way. This whole affair just plain sucks for each of us gorgeous gals on this amazing thread.  it's not fair, not fair at all. Wish I could give you a big hug sweetie. 

Xxx


----------



## Malini

Holy Macaroni Shorts. Woohoo!!! Brilliant.

LM - It will but not a specific timeline. If it helps, I feel much better about MMC and started to before cycling again but then cycling took me down again, so I guess it is an up and down time.

LV - Mine were 52 and 44, so in similar region to you. Funny about the cheese.

Zahida - Thanks. You've all started making me think that maybe I should follow words and find a job I like - never had one of those. Not too busy Mrs.

Oh drats I've forgotten what else I wanted to say.

Had a flash - ASB, Daisy is divine. When can I come visit again?

Thanks Izz - testing is next week, and they do this complex 2 blood tests 48 hours apart and don't tell you the result until after the second - serious madness.

Jo - Am with you on the tests. Suspended animation is better than limbo.

And that was it. Kisses all round,
Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

Go for it LM. And while you're being justifiably naughty have a large of everything. Treats help and hugs do too ((A))

Nix hun, we must have been tapping together. Sorry you're low today. I hate how IF can creep up and smack you like a bag of ice and make everything cold. ((Nix))

LV - How did you get to know the result right away? Intrigued?

M xxx


----------



## Malini

Now I am confused. Did LM post about her lunch and then delete it? Or am I dreaming of grease?


----------



## Little Me

I am losing the plot!
i went to modify cos I'd spelt macdonalds wrong and must have deleted it cos I can't find it now   

anyway- no macdonalds for me - instead, half a tin of baked beans!!


----------



## IzziLu

LM - is half a tin of beans really a substitute for Macdonalds?       

Wothcha back atcha Nix    What can we do to lift yours and LMs spirits - where's Driver when you need her   

Mal - 2 blood tests 48 hours apart with no answer till after the 2nd - that would drive me nuts    Surely you're going to POAS aren't you     

LV - have all the passers by be giving you a wide berth?


----------



## Malini

What a relief!! I am not seeing things. LM, hope that's still a treat? AOC taught me to divide the day into parts and if the morning wasn't great then to think maybe the afternoon or evening would be better and likewise if your morning was good to celebrate that and not feel bad/guilty/cross if the rest of the day wasn't. She told me this to help me pass time but I found it really helpful when I was struggling in the thick of grief.

M xx


----------



## Little Me




----------



## Malini

I dunno Izzilu. POAS didn't show a pregnancy until 6 wks last time so reckon I'd just follow Nix's example and not believe the result. I do HATE this clinic's procedure but their reasons are sound.

Yes, you're right where is our resident sunshine Driver? You can come out of the corner luv!

M xxx


----------



## LV.

Mal - god Sher really is a loon isn't he?! And I have all this to come, I can't wait to meet him.  I still can't believe I'm
heading all that way without a scan til day 9, must be mental. I got bloods done at a place called PathLab on Wellbeck St, they are open at the weekends too so handy for a weekend hcg if required. I've had hcg back from them in 20 mins before and if had E2 and CBC this morning and they quoted 2 hours but I had the email in about an hour was £55 for both bloods today, I've sure paid more for less before now! I shall go to them for hcg too after this cycle (touching wood we get that far)

Xx


----------



## IzziLu

Ah Mal, I guess from past experience POAS is a bit pointless for you. I understand your clinic's logic but sympathise with your frustration   

LV - that sounds like a great service from your lab, I'm sure you'll get to use them again very soon     

LM - how were the beans?


----------



## H&amp;P

I'm here    not sure I can live up to my hyper Wednesday though.....I need inspiration to get me on one of those discussions.......

LM - 1/2 tin of beans, are things really that tight   , I am going to have a Mcdonalds milk shake on Monday, I don't know where I am going to get it from (I work in the middle of nowhere) but I WILL find one.... Hun you will be up and down like a yo yo it is totally normal and you must just go with it.

Shortie - that is fantastic news, can't believe first viewing has out in an offer and a good one at that by the sound of it   

Almond - Hope all is going well in NY

LV - Is nearly off to LV......can't believe you will be going so soon, sounds like you are loving your course, tell us more about the different treatments you have been trying   

Heaps - I am sorry to read that DH is struggling too, mine has been quite low for the last few weeks, he was 100% convinced our lat TX had worked and has taken it really badly.....your gift sounds lovely and so thoughtful, hope you get through it OK, I will be handing out hugs in person on Tuesday   

Anna(SB) - Busy with puppy is a very good excuse   

Jo - I am so keeping everything crossed for you, will you be up bright and early in the morning, I know I can never sleep the night before OTD, could do with some of those drugs they give you the night before EC.     

Zahida -      pleased your sister has recovered well and hope you are resting up and looking after your precious cargo.

Malini - PUPO princess, are you down south or up north for the end of your 2WW?      How was the wedding in the USofA?

Sweetpea - I am so sorry your cousin has decided she cannot go on with another cycle, I echo what others have said as your family sounds amazing, I hope that your SIL can be the one to fill her shoes and you can move on with your next cycle   

Beachie - have you picked a dress for your day out tomorrow (been spying on the yorkies thread)   

Izzi - How are you getting on with the anti b's, hope you haven't had any more sickness and it was the prawns that your caused your last lot   

Just nearly burst into tears in a pub over lunch with a colleague in Dublin, talking holidays etc and I asked if he had any planned and he very sheepishly told me that his wife is expecting again (20 weeks) they have a LO who is 1 next month, he had asked my boss to tell me and didn't know that he hadn't, I am pleased for them they had so many problems conceiving their 1st and had numerous miscarriages (one at 24 weeks) and now a surprise (and unplanned) 2nd, just sad for me


----------



## Han72

Awww Drives


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Driver news like that is sooo difficult to cope with        Yep reckon it must have been the prawns, been pretty much fine since    Hope you manage to find your MaccyDs milkshake on Monday


----------



## LV.

Awww big hugs Driver, it's so hard isn't it? Conflicting emotions are so tricky.


Seems Team PR is in need of a big hug today, shall we have a group one?


----------



## IzziLu

Yeah good idea LV


----------



## LV.

Ooo just seen your ticker Driver that you're almost off the anti b's, that's brilliant news. I bet you can't wait


xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Driver and Nix, big hugs going out to you both     it's always worse when people think you know and you don't Driver   

AFM, it's hot here...got a manicure booked at 4.30, just had lunch, tidied the garden and can't be bothered to do anything else..got 3 lots of washing done this morning including the bedding and it's nearly all dry..having a girly night in at friends tonight as we're all skint..just been listening to Jeremy Vine on Radio 2 about being 'poor' and the stigma attached to it...must say it is hard in this day and age..there's so much expectation to have the 'right' clothes, drive the 'right' car, go to the 'in' places for our holidays...

I've decided to go with the purple fitted one...note to se  lf, must remember to breathe whilst wearing it


----------



## LV.

Wow that seems like tons you've done Beach, especially on a day like today. It's boooooiling here


xx


----------



## beachgirl

LV...it's the same here...thought about sitting in the garden but thought better of it...


----------



## Little Me

have a lovely weekend Beachy   

Don't even get me started on ££££- have had to tell the moms we have to cut their maintenance money down/ off
It's the first time since J had job problems that we've had to so not bad considering.
Oh- and did I mention we had to tell them about our treatment

Feel like nothing is scared sometimes but we had no choice as they were accusing us of "swanning off on holiday" and how could we afford it when we are reducing their money.
Our TX is on credit card and has never affected their money

AM   

Soz for rant girls- but I do get frustrated at times - but I would not swap Jason for the world


----------



## beachgirl

LM...I'm sure that they can't quibble with what you spend your money on...as you say J has paid monies as agreed and you have them quite often too...in fact they should pay you for all the petrol.


----------



## H&amp;P

It's raining in Dublin (but still hot   ), can I come home yet, got a splitting headache and won't get back until about 10pm    And apparently there was shooting just round the corner at lunchtime while I was at the pub   

LM - Can imagine they must have been thinking all sorts, sorry you had to tell them your private info, it can't be easy, has J got any interviews lined up? I had the most awfel AF after my last cycle too, really heavy and really bad cramps   

Thanks for the hugs girls


----------



## Little Me

Beachy- We've been having to pay l ukes moms petrol for her to meet us a J28 on MI but it's been worth it cos it's 2 hours less driving for jas - will maybe have to stop that 
I hate all the driving to be honest- I worry sick about him doing the long journeys / getting tired / having an accident etc

AM- He's got things on go but no interviews yet - he only started looking on Tuesday really with being away and then horrible news on MOnday


----------



## Malini

That's outrageous LM. OMG, that was so none of their business but I understand totally why you felt you should tell them. It is so hard all of this and I hate that our health, choices and happiness are being affected by money. 

Beachy - Purple is such a lovely colour.

Thanks LV, now can I go somewhere different? Or will it affect outcome? I don't really like TDL.

It has gone all overcast and windy here. Warm but I think different from everywhere else? Yes, Driver, I am in the Peaks. Had to get Charlie out of London and so relieved to be home. Sorry you had to experience thay horrid feeling when your heart sinks and your face cracks into a smile and you're nice because you know that's right but it hurts.


----------



## Little Me

what the F is going on with my Birmingham weather    

Mal- yep, I'm sure 1 x ex is bad enough but 2 FFS.  

I am one bitter beatch today aren't I


----------



## LV.

Mal - I'm probably being blonde but I didn't get your post? And I'm not sure what TDL is?

LM - I sooo empathise with you. I'd hate to have to tell crazy ex about tx, I hope they are understanding about money and aren't difficult with contact for you. I hear you about being bitter! I try to rise above it but it irks me to the core that we pay out to DH's psycho ex wife and he doesn't even get to see his girls, it's shocking. Hmm... where's that sanitary towel visualisation when I need it?! 

xx


----------



## LV.

Ah Mal - I think there are rogue question marks, makes sense without them. Pathlabs aren't a particularly salubrious outfit, couple of blokes and a medical bed in a room but I have found them to be quick, efficient and reliable.


----------



## Malini

You're not bitter Anne. A litte angry maybe, but you are entitled to feel however you do. Hugs.

LV - I forgot to say that all the soddin' monitoring in the world at the ARGC was a waste of energy and money so the Sher protocol is less crazy in retrospect. I felt as you did the first time round. We call it the Sher Show in our house and you'll see why. Stick to sane Keichia and treat Sher like a mad uncle who means well.

Really need to get up but am in a jetlagged, napping fog.

M xx

PS Driver come home. It sounds unsafe where you are - rain and a shooting - we collectively dismiss you!


----------



## LV.

Yes Driver - listen to Mal... Shooting?! Where the hell are you woman?!


----------



## Little Me

LV- flippin heck- I didn't realise hubby had girls. So sorry hun, bless him xx


----------



## Malini

Sorry LV. The ?? were me asking the Universe if I go to a different lab then is it at all possible we could get pregnant again. We did this in Las Vegas until we drove ourself nuts! I appreciate the info though and TDL is the place next door to Dr G's. The lab is very good so useful for tricky tests but basic ones sound fine, and more affordable at yours, and yes you will get to visit them again. Of that I feel convinced.

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Mal - its my turn to visit you but I can't until Daisy is a bit older. However I have booked the last week of July off work as holiday if you fancy a visit? 

Anne      that's so hard. 

Driver       Stay safe!

LM - how quick was that!!! 

Nix - yup its hard work but lots of fun too! 

Hi LV, Izzi and Beachey

Just had lunch at David Austin (Rose Garden and garden centre) with a friend, can't believe we have lived here for years and never visited. As soon as you leave the car the smell of roses whacks you...really beautiful. Bought some lovely old fashioned english tea roses to plant.

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Anna, sounds like a perfect lunch date...food and plants


----------



## Little Me

Oh gwad..........  we are interviweing some bloke on Tuesday (our other person isn't here anymore due to too many days of not showing up to work due to a drink problem!!)  anyway, me and SIL have just Stalked his profile on ********- naughty but necessary    and guess what his interests are .....GUNS & KNIVES


----------



## beachgirl

Nooo...LM...cancel the interview


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies     

IzziLu - as requested, elephant has been replaced with Emilia - but I really dont want to upset anyone, so please let me know if you want me to swap back again.

LV - good luck for exam on Monday and well done on those E2 results.     at the smelly cheese - great idea for getting lots of space on the tube!!   

Beachy - have you decided which dress to wear yet?   

LM - how come the McDonalds got swapped for a half tin of beans? Sending you and Jase loads of           

Shortie - fab new on both houses - let's hope this is the start of a good run of luck for you and Scottie.   

Heaps - sending you and DH loads of        - the fact that P has admitted to being depressed is a massive step forward, however bizarre that may sound. It is so much better than keeping it all bottled up.

Sweetpea - so sorry about your cousin, but great news that SIL may be able to help.   

Malini - sending you loads of         for next week.    for you, DH and Charlie.

Jo - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.       that you see that second line.   

Zahida - sending loads of      and      that your embie is snuggling in tightly. Congrats to your DH for passing his exams.   

ASB - Daisy is so gorgeous. Sorry that work is so busy.   

Nix - is DH behaving himself with Tish now?    

Driver - so sorry about the conversation with your work colleague.   

BF is beginning to click with us now although I'm still expressing as I want to keep the weight on. We are now back at over her birth weight so are really pleased and have just been discharged by the midwife. We are visiting my family tomorrow and will go and say hello to Mum's grave so it will be a day of mixed emotions.

Love and          to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx

Love and


----------



## beachgirl

RC    will be thinking of you tomorrow, it'll be hard for you chick but I bet your mum will be watching thrilled x


----------



## Little Me

**** y- I still find it hard to visit my mum now hun after 28 years


----------



## IzziLu

Aaah thanks RC, I know everyone else has said but she is a serious cutie (and clearly gonna be a model with that pose      ) Big      for tomorrow   

LM - I agree with Beachy - CANCEL, CANCEL, CANCEL


----------



## Malini

ASB - That'd be absolutely lovely. I'll have to start practising now to try to half your entertainment magic, but I enjoy a challenge 

RC - Upset? She's my mascot for 'hope and happiness' along with a few other special ones.

Okay I've got to get going or afternoon will be over.

M xxx


----------



## Han72

Yo!

LM - nonononononono! What kind of person has guns and knives as their interest on **?!  There must be a millyun peeps out there looking for jobs that aren't freaks, please cancel this nutter and interview someone normal instead! And thank GAWD you checked him out on ** first!

RC -  for tomz and LOVE the pic of Millie, please keep it! Although I did like the heffalump too  

Jayzuuuus I feel MISERABLE! WTF is that about?! The sun is shining it's lovely and warm, I haven't got to swelter on public transport, Tish is acting the fool cos she's too hot - I should be happy as Larry!  (actually who tf is Larry? And wtf is he so happy about anyway  [email protected]!   )


----------



## Little Me

Nix-      yes, and another question- is this  Larry bloke a bloke or could he indeed be Larry the Lamb?    

**** y - leave your angel here, she gives me hope


----------



## Han72

I can't stop crying whats WRONG with me


----------



## Malini

Oh Nix. Email me your landline no and we can cry together. Big hugs. Nothing wrong with you sweetheart, but there everything is wrong with IF. M xxx


----------



## Han72

Oh bless you hon but I can't do that! No way am I going too bawl all over you when you're supposed to be staying calm! I feel a bit calmer myself now anyway. By which I mean I've cried myself out and now I just want to sleep! But if I start trying to talk about it I'll just start crying again and I need to stop cos otherwise it'll spark off my asthma and I'll be in an even bigger pickle.

Tish keeps headbutting me and licking my hands to make me cheer up!
xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

awww girls feels like we need another group hug this eve...  


Nix so sorry you're feeling crap, its sh*te isnt it feeling so down when it seems the world round you is so upbeat (including the weather!) but dont worry, we're all here for you and for you LM - here's another hug  


Thank you all so much for your positive replies ladies you really are all stars! I'm feeling a bit better today apart from the fact I have a swollen and very painful lump down in my nether regions (TMI) right in the area next to or even on my 'button' which is well uncomfortable, its just such a sensitive area so even sitting down hurts!! I went to the docs and was simply prescribed some anitbiotics (seems to be the answer to everything nowadays!) but WTF is is all about I wonder - d'you think it has anything to do with the cancelled tx and that high dose of drugs I was on??   


Driver - get away from Dubs, you dont need a shooting round the corner! My sis lives in Newcastle area and I've worrying about that loon on the loose up there with the gun - best thing is to be as far away as poss!


Oh and LM def do not invite that loon to interview!


Jo - good luck for tomorrow sweetie,    its a positive for you x The same goes for you Mal when you take your (second) test next week. Thanks both of you for your kind words too - I am trying to be a brave heart x


hey Heaps and its so natural for you guys to feel that for your sil - I'm the same, my little sis is due any day now and I am really chuffed for her but also so sad for me - it just isnt fair is it?   


RC Emilia is BEAUTIFUL, please leave her piccy as Malini so elegantly put it she's an excellent mascot for 'hope and happiness' to us all!  


hey Z - hope you're coping OK on your 2ww and glad to hear your sis is feeling better! Have a great weekend!  


Wooohooo to you shorts on your house - fingers crossed it all goes as planned, new house, new start eh? x


Big love to you Ladyverte,  Izziluo,  Calypso, Beachy, Anna, AoC and all the rest of you lovely ladies!   


PS if anyone has experience of my little dilemma I'd be interested in any feedback!!


----------



## LV.

Nix - glad you're feeling a bit calmer honey pops. Have a lovely cuddle with Tishy-kins and she can slobber you back to a smile, even if it's a short lived one. Big hugs honey


Sweetpea - is the lump in your midline (ie level with your tummy button?)


xx


----------



## sweetpea74

Hiya LadyV - yes it is if you draw a line down to my nethers its right there. Its really swollen and pretty much aches all the time, I can hardly walk!! Crazy huh?


----------



## LV.

For those of you bored of me banging on about acu then please change channels now!


Sweetpea - Sorry you're in such discomfort in such a delicate place. In Chinese medicine there's a channel that runs down your midline from your mouth to your lady bits called the Conception Vessel, as it's name suggests it's do do with conceiving (bright, hey?!). Lumps occur often on channels in your body if there's been an accumulation of fluids or stagnation of some kind, or if you have too much heat somewhere... I've not looked into the energetics of fertility drugs (yet!) but I'm sure they can  play a part in blocking like that, I wouldn't be at all surprised you would show symptoms where you have them, makes complete sense to me.... then again I am certainly not yet qualified yet but if you don't want to take the anti b's and are interested you might think about getting a proper diagnosis from someone who actually has their qualification instead of a guessing wannabe student practitioner like me  


Educated guess work but it would certainly fit to me


xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Sweetpea - sorry about the lump. We had a thread on here about lady garden lumps a while ago (I think Miranda was involved!) I get cysts/abcesses in a very delicate place every now and again. I ignore them (well, actually, that's a lie. I get stressed and disgusted by them), and then they disappear in about a week on their own. Ho hum.

Stressful day here. After all my bravado about not testing early, I did. After rumaging around down there for a while, I managed to find a bit of pale brown discharge. So I convinced myself AF was on it's way. Became tearful, told DP it was all over, so went home and did a test, and it was negative. Admittedly, it was mid afternoon, and only 11 days post ET, but I kind of felt it was all over. 

So,  I went to Sainsburys and bought a comfort food trolley: steak, roqufort, rum, diet coke, ben and jerry's.

I have now had some rum and coke, feel much better, but there's no sign AT ALL of AF and I am rather squiffy. 

I will test again in the morning, but I think I know the answer - not a lot can change in such a short period, can it?

Anyway, we have our DE cycle in the wings, so feeling surprisingly ok. I only sobbed when DP logged onto ******** and we were confronted with a scan picture of our friend's 12 week old.   

I will let you know what the result is tomorrow, but at least I am prepared for a BFN.

Much love to you all, but particularly Nix (I wish you were my best friend - I think you are just FAB) and the lovely LM.     

Jo x


----------



## sweetpea74

Ahhh, very interesting stuff, as a Reiki practitioner myself (up to reiki 2 that is) I can see the logic. I'll give myself a little reiki session then contact my acupuncturist on Monday as I have been having sessions up until the cancellation (then she went away on hols anyway) so perhaps she can help - I'm way more up for a bit of alternative healing rather than the anti-b's if I can help it! 


Thanks for your advice LV, much appreciated   

  
Ah just read your post Jo - c'mon, have faith yet, you have tested early remember. Maybe the rum will help to keep a PMA for this eve and then tomorrow you'll see a different reading!! Here's sending you loads of    . It aint over til its over  and then its not over as such, its on to the 'next big adventure'! x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya All

Zahidae, Malini, Izzilu thanks for the reassurance.
Jo Still     for a miracle for you my darling.  Its not over till its over.  Sending you     
Heaps sending you and your Dh some     .  Its sounds like you and your DH have a strong relationship.
Driver Its awful when people tell you their good news and you are not expecting it.  Its a tricky situation.  I have been in that situation quite a few times.  Although you are happy for people its  difficult not to feel upset.  I am sure your friend will understand though.  Sending you     
Nix01 Sending you loads of warm     
Sweetpea sorry your cousin has backed out.     your SIL comes through for you.
Ladyverte good luck for your exams. When do you fly out for tx ?
Shortie OMG well done on selling your house
Calypso Have you tried baking my cookies yet ?  Sounds like you have a lovely set of boobs on you     
Rural Chick.  Chill with the diet.  You should be resting and enjoying little Emillia    
Everyone else Hi
Take Care Ginger Baby


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie because this heat is killing me!

Nix hunny       you cry it out darling, sending you the biggest of hugs

LM sweetie, you too, and no you're not awful I can understand you being overwhelmed at the moment! And yes it will get better but unfortunately it's not a straight road, sometimes it's 2 steps forward one back! but your plan sounds good!     

Ohh Jo sweetie, ALOT can change with an afternoon wee! Don't give up yet hunny bunny! pop the alcohol down and tuck into the ice cream, although the day before we found out I was chugging the champers (NYE)

Sweetpea, so sorry about the cyst and in this heat, bless you! Listen to our resident expert!

Hugs to everyone else thinkiong of you all!

Oh almost forgots, wooooohooooo shorts on the house sale, hope your offer gets accepted! here's too stable neighbours xxx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## LV.

Jo - it's not over until sweetie you've POAS on the right day, at the right time.... and sometimes a couple of days after that! Are you having a blood test too? I've always been pleased I've had a blood test as well as POAS as even if the hcg numbers mean it's a negative if there are some number there then I've known it's implanted, that extra bit of info I suppose. That's just me though I suppose


Sweetpea - Reiki? So I'm preaching to the converted, eh? Thinking about it a bit more I'd definitely say it's heat and a heat clearing treatment would be just the ticket (caveat again - I'm also a student charlatan.... seek advice from those medically qualified!) 


GB - how are you feeling today petal? My exam is on Moday and we fly out on Sat, thanks for asking. Not long on either count, eeek!


Hey Purps *waves*


xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh darling Jo.  I know where you're at and I am sure the little voice is saying, 'maybe?' but the bigger, noisier voice is your safety hat saying, 'be sensible, don't hope, it just hurts.'  I had a positive HCG and POAS said negative for 2 weeks!!! 

Enjoy being squiffy.

We had EC on the same day and my first and second tests are not until next week.

   

Malini xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Ladyverte

I am still feeling anxious but trying not to think about it too much.  So your Flying out  next Saturday.  Looks like you will have a busy week.  Enjoy the weekend and don't work too hard.     

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - as the girls have said a lot can change over the next 24 hours, don't give up hope    

Malini - how is the jetlag?  did u get some sleep this afternoon?   

Shortie     on the offer on your house, u can get away from that crazy neighbour.

Nix      - we all love u hun

Heaps - glad to hear DH has opended up to you.  My other half has been the more pragmatic of the two of us, he thinks we still have options..... I like to think that too, keeps me going

Driver - hope u have a safe journey home.  A lady in my dept just announced she is pregnant, its her third.  Happy for her but kept thinking when will it be my turn

LM     sorry Jase's exes are being such witches, IF is hard enough and u don't need the pressure right now.  I am     that Jase manages to sort out a job soon.  Oh and don't interview the giuy who likes guns and knives, what a   

LV loving your commentary about acu etc.  I find it fascinating.  

RC - brilliant news you are getting to grips with the BF.     for tomorrow hun.  I lost my mum 6 years ago and I think about her everyday.  pls keep the pic of Emilia, it gives us all hope that we all have a cutie like her one day soon.

Sweetpea, Izz, purps, GB, ASB    

AFM - went to hairdressers after work for trim, hair is looking all shiny and glossy.  Shame I can never re-produce it at home.  Going to run round and clean the house before BIL turns up tomorrow.  DH back tomorrow too    .


----------



## popsi

ladies...this thread is moving too fast at the moment,  I am reading but finding it hard to find the time to do all the personals i should xx

i know HUGE hugs are needed for LM, Nix and Mal xxxx

jo...        it wil lchange tomorrow honey xx

shorts... woo hoooo !! new house new baby !!! sxxxxxxx

millions of love to the rest of you wonderful ladies x when DH goes back to work after hols i will have more time xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Jo u bad girl, u aint supposed to test till tomoz        U need morning wee and a first response     


Sorry girls i am pooooooped tonight, and have got no chance of reading back    Think i may have the startings of af after 12 long weeks of her going awol, i have jamas on now and am gonna have a nap on the sofa for a bit   


        for all the lovely girls on the 2ww


and a special         for my lovely little anne   


and        for everyone else too


----------



## calypso-sky

Heaps said:


> Morning Beachy
> 
> I just wanted to say that I was sorry to read your news sweetpea  I'm hoping it all goes well with your SIL though, what a lovely family!
> 
> Shortie I may well have to look into WW if you can eat a chicken kebab!!
> 
> LM Big cuddles to you
> 
> RC you should not be thinking about a diet hun! Wait to see if your weight falls off with BF
> 
> LW
> 
> LV hope that all goes well for you on Monday. Are you down regging?
> 
> Calypso what is cow endora? No idea
> 
> Mags I hope you manage to get some rest over the weekend
> 
> Thinking of our PUPO girls malini and zahida..
> Jo I hope that it is a BFP from you tomorrow. Are you going to test early, today?
> 
> DH admitted last night that he is depressed.  I feel it too. We are off to see SIL this weekend and we had both hoped I would be PG before I saw her and her LO. I have painted her little boy a chair with his name on... that was cathartic. I do not hold any bitterness about their situation anymore.... just sadness at ours.
> I've got a big day today at work.... best dash.
> 
> Back later.
> 
> Love and luck
> Heaps
> xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

hey heaps      ive coined  a rubbish name for endometriosis endora ****e but im mad lol..
stay off em diet RC ... ooh my what a lushie your lil sweetie pie is she is sooo cute


----------



## calypso-sky

Hi Sweatpea and Jo sorry you guys are feeling rubbish tonight         too early to test miss Jo   
and sweatpea maybe malini is right acu does wonders it made me ovulate again   
Nix give tish a fat hug for me I do hope you feel better soon    
for Zahida and Mal  ...

Ohh driver        come back to sunny engerland     

Shortie How far away is ur new place is it miles from the cafe?
Beachy I meant to do a small quote of ur post but i mucked up   

did any one watch enders last night?     ooh poor denise ooh err
Hi GB how is stan ? and how are you?

afm ../nought  ears burning all the time wonder if its the menopause lady knocking at my door,.. paranoia is my middle name .. gotta take combination pill when af nex comes so just looking at the packet all day .. gonna go play on nintendo got some new games ...
love and kisses

Cal and endora


----------



## T0PCAT

Calypso - you make me smile


----------



## calypso-sky

hey zahida friday night partying ... on my own again 
wish raul moat would **** off out side tyneside makes us look and sound bloody awful... " eeeh gerrt im ouut gerri him oout rothbury eiyee ooh no weirdos up here in rothbury just farmers and such" .., " I knarr him from school " another chav shouts up .. " Him on a bloody rampage" shouts his ex's sister  with her lip ring being adjusted as she speaks.. ooh man the news is going raul the bend lol .. sorry        ,, but it aint funny im sorry but hey if we can't laugh what can we do us girls and a mad geordie on a rampage (not me mind  )


----------



## shortie66

and WTF is paul gascoigne doing there in support of moat    Are they holding a losers convention or somat       Perhaps gordon brown and the england football team are gonna turn up there as well


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh i did not write   widdles ooh widdles it was another naught word must have got changed .. 
shortie gazza up here in support of moat mind u he was knocked over a few weeks ago down the quayside by a drunken lady so his mind must be zonked


----------



## calypso-sky

Shortie
 u could hide gordon round here he would fit in nicely with the craggy side and dem caves along with deep trenches his face is an e-fit for our geography


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning Calypso

You are so funny.  You make me laugh.  We were the same here in Cumbria when we had our mad man on the loose.  The press seem to like to interview all the stupid people who talk ****e     

I know its not funny cos lives where lost but sometimes you have to find humour in bad times otherwise you would go     

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for crap personnel's but really, really need to get my **** in gear and go in the shower.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## laurab

Just checking in for Jo's news.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Laura - sorry to disappoint you, but I've decided to wait til tomorrow to test, to give it at least another 24 hours. Today seemed a bit early - only 12 days past ET. 

No sign of AF but I'm pretty sure it will be a BFN. I've kind of moved on already, but of course would love to be pleasantly surprised. 

Love to you all. x


----------



## Malini

Hope your weekend goes okay Jo.   

Hi Laura


----------



## beachgirl

Jo     hoping that you have a nice surprise tomorrow...

Morning...it's a lovely day..just having 10 in between getting ready for our friends wedding...it's going to be a scorcher


----------



## laurab

Ah Jo, sorry I only scan read... will be keeping everything crossed!


Just getting ready for a street party! Should be fun!


----------



## IzziLu

Just checking in for your news Jo and see you're waiting till tomorrow, but had an afternoon test yesterday you naughty girl    You're sounding quite resigned to it but really hoping you have a very pleasant surprise tomorrow        

Beachy, hope your friends wedding is fabulous   

And Laura - have a lovely street party, sounds like great fun!   

Mal, have a lovely and hopefully stress free weekend      

Zahida, hope you have a great weekend with BIL    It'll be a good distraction      

Cal and Shortie       at you two last night, Shortie any news on your offer?   

Sweetpea - hope you can sort that nasty lump with complementary therapies    

LV - keep revising     

GB - hope Stan's ok    

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Wishing Jo lots of luck for tomorrow xxxxx

Beachy n Laura enjoy your party n wedding xxxx

Everyone else Have lovely weekends

Lots of love
Xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - glad you stepped away from sticks as you tested WAY TO EARLY!!!!!! I am still hopeful for you, but I know how hard it is          

Malini - just replied to your test lovely. 

LM - how are you doing?   

Driver - I went dairy made when I finished the antib's, have you over loaded yet?  

Nix - how's Tish today? Terror or tailtastic? (couldn't think of a nice adjective beinging with t!) How are you feeling?   

Sweetpea - I had some little lumps in my lady area and freaked. Gp said they would go away and they did. Mine were after an ivf cycle...think all the hormones/drugs do strange things. If they don't clear up within a week I would see the doc for peace of mind.

LM - any news on your offer?

RC - Emilia's pic is beautiful, please keep it.

Beachey - great day for a wedding! 

Cal - endora...love it!     

Zahida - a trip to the hairdressers is such a tonic! 

Laura - enjoy the party 

Hi Purps, Gingerbaby, Izzi, Popsi, LV, Spuds, LW, LJ and everyone I've missed   

Took our pup for her 1st set of vacinations at the vets and she had so many admirers. One little girl stroked her and looked imploringly at her Mum who shook her head. She may only be a dog, but I had a taste of what it must be like to be a proud mother and I have to confess I really liked it!    Dh was quite bemused by all the attention too! 
B keeps trying to nick D's food so I went to the pet shop and bought the brand she's had from the breeder in adult form along with another. Decided on an experiment, I lined the bowls up in a row and he went straight for D's brand. Its not super cheap, but I can get it on buy 2 get 3rd free  offer so I will cross him over to that. I bought Daisy the pricey puppy food to cross her over too but she's not keen either. So will just fix the food up then stick to the cheaper brand. 
Sorry boring doggy talk.
Bought a dress for work I really shouldn't have have in the phase8 sale..but it made me look 1 stone lighter thanks to a very clever cut, so how could I not? 

Question for anyone using the cb monitor (haven't used mine in yonks). When you get a peak does that mean you ov in 24 or 36 hours? Got mine this am and jumped dh, will try again tomorrow too. Today is only cd 12 which is v early for me...ov'd on cd 15 last month. But I started back on the evil steroids on cd5 and I suspect that has helped ov along (had my best ever stimming cycle whilst on steroids from cd5 too) 

Cloudy but hot and sticky here, doglets are both conked out...time for a fab ice lolly I think! 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

JO      good luck for today


----------



## LV.

Good luck Jo m'lovely


----------



## popsi

jo ... good luck xx

beachy and LV morning ladies xx


----------



## shortie66

Jo good luck 4 2day hunny, hope u get the best news ever. xxx
Morning team pr posting from phone again, washing 2 put out ironing 2 do then off out 4 the day. Oh and af's here like she's never been away. Only taken the beatch 12 weeks


----------



## popsi

shorts... enjoy your day out honey will do you good... glad AF has arrived even though she is a b!tch ! i know you were worried where she was xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Popsi and LV....lovely sunny day again


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning Girls. 

It's a BFN as expected. Still, I just feel so grateful to The Lister for giving me this last chance with my own eggs. We are both more than ready to move onto DE now, and will give it one last shot, and then move on.

Thanks for all your support girls. Malini and Zahida - come on now girls, BFP's from you two please!

The sun is almost shining in Devon today so we're off out to a remote little beach with the doglets (and DP's fishing rod.) We are going to spend the next few months until we try the DE appreciating what we HAVE got, rather than grieving for what we haven't.

Enjoy the sun girls,
Jo x


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo                for today hun.  BUgger  - our posts crossed - sending you loads of           

Back later - still recovering after a 21 hour day yesterday   . We're off to colleect a pram from ebay now and then we're going to go and push it somewhere        

Love and        to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## LV.

Im sorry Jo.... bowing down to your attitude though sweetie, you sound so strong and with a plan. Good for you, I hope I can be similar. Enjoy your day on the beach, sounds just the tonic    


Morning Beach, Pops, RC, Shorts


More revising for me today, thank god my exam is tomorrow, I'm soooo bored of books


LadyV xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning All

Jo So sorry darling.  Sening you     .  Sounbds like you have a good attitude.  You are one strong lady.  Enjoy your day out today.

Malini & Zahida Sending you both     .  When it OTD for you to ?

Ladyverte Good luck with your exam tomorrow.

Shortie Hope AF is calming down a bit.

Sobroody Your dress sounds fab.  Every girl deserves a treat now and then    

Little Me  Hope you are bearing up okay.  Sending you     

Calypso, Purps, Beachey, RC, Popsi, Izzilu and everyone else hope you are all have a great day

AFM in  a mild panic about what vitmains I should carry on taking.  I was following angels bumps fertility protocol.  Was taking manganese but then read pregnant women should only take 2mg.  I was taking 5mg to help get me pregnant and have carried on with it.  I have stopped taking it now but I am so worried I have damaged little Stan.  SO not sure what I should carry on taking.  Just want to do the best for little stan.  Constantly worrying about Thursdays scan.  I just      hes okay.  So going to bake scones this afternoon  to take my mind off things

Take Care Ginger baby


----------



## purple72

Oh Jo sweetie, so very very sorry for you and DH      

Take it gently over the next few days (not physically- the beach sounds perfect) but emotionally, Be kind to yourselves and allow for ups and downs, This isn't referred to as a rollercoaster for nothing, it really is full off up's and downs! But your strength is shining through, and a plan always makes us focus on what is ahead. You like our LM WILL get your baby, just the journey is taking more turns than any of us would like or deserve. BUT YOU will get there

Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Jo , I echo the others, big hugs and take it easy, sounds like you've got today all sorted out


----------



## Little Me

Jo- Hun   , no wise words. So sorry, just look after each other and have a lovely day out    


Hi all 


xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - sending you huge        I am in awe of your attitude!

Gingerbaby - can't help but I'm sure you haven't done any harm 

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo -    so sorry.  You are one brave lady, was hoping you would be the one to end the sring of BFN's we have had on the PR thread. You and DH will get through this and I think it is nice that you are taking some time out before getting on the rollercoastet again.  Have a wonderful day at the beach

Mal - its you and me hunny     

ASB - Daisy sounds as fussy as one of my cats, she is such a princess but we worry about her cos she is so tiny and carries so little weight.  I am sure Daisy will be fine

GB -   , my sister took pregnacare when she was expecting

LV good luck with exams 

  to everyone

AFM - had a lovely day in London yesterday, picnic on hyde park and paddling in princess Diana memorial fountain.  DH and his brother headed off to see the sites with a few pub stops on the way   .  The missed the train home and had to get the next one.  My neighbours were having a party so joined in for the last couple of hours, was funny being the only sober person there  .  Sat outside having breakfast this morning and have done some weeding.  Going to watch the british grand prix this afternoon and the world cup final tonight, somehow fitting in barbecue


----------



## Malini

Jo - I wish it were different. Life doesn't distribute good fortune fairly because you deserve this; you've been a rock for me and all of us on here.

Sending you lots of love,
Malini xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - so sorry - I was really hoping that it would be the result we were all hoping for.  You sound strong and focused on the future though.  I admire that.


Mal - how are you coping with the wait?


LV - is that your last exam or are there more to come?


RC - did your 21 hour day involve many sleepless hours?


Anna - When you get a peak, I think it means you could ov within the next 24 to 36 hours - its not more precise than that


Laura - how was the street party?  Have you been on the organising committee?  Or have you been a bit busy looking after the chippers, working, doing your course etc etc   


GB - dont think I have congratulated you on your news - you must be over the moon, although I am sure it is inevitable that you will worry.


Nix - Tish sounds so cute - everyone going through IF should have one!


Hugs to everyone else, I know I have missed lots of goings on, but am back and will catch up now.  Thanks to you all for your lovely messages about my friend, it means a lot.  Feels rather strange that IF hasn't been uppermost in my mind recently.  As a result, have hardly been thinking about my up and coming tx later this month.  Must get my drugs bought this week.  


Went camping this weekend in the Cotswolds with another child free couple.  Long walk in the sun yesterday, pub tea in a lovely village and then walking up to the sounds of birds singing.  I am sharing Jo's mantra of being thankful for what you do have.


L xx


----------



## calypso-sky

you are a very positive person Jo


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Thanks for all your lovely, lovely messages. I'm not brave or strong, honestly. The reason this BFN hasn't hit hard is because I never expected it to work, I knew it was a long shot.

I would have felt VERY differently had it been my final DE cycle, with 2 perfect blasts transferred, like Shortie and LM. Now that's a whole different ball game. 

I'll be relying on you all to pick up the pieces when I'm in that situation. Cos I will be in pieces. I know deep down I expect DE to work. But it doesn't always. 

Anyway, have had a lovely day on the beach (glorious, virtually had it to ourselves.) with the doglets and DP, followed by a couple of pints of cider in a beautiful pub near Woody Bay.

Love and thanks to you.

Special hugs to LM, Malini and Zahida though. xxxxx


----------



## popsi

JO .. I am so sorry honey       xxx 

Love to everyone else, hope your all ok as you can be, lots of sadness in here right now xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jo, I'm sorry it was a BFN.  You have a wonderful attitude.

Malini and Zahida. I hope you are not going too crazy.

Annasb.  I am pretty sure you ov 24 - 36 hours after a peak.  I have been using my monitor and being scanned most months lately and I seem to get a peak then am told at the scan that I am ready to ov on the same day and to take the ovitrelle which in theory makes you release the egg 36 hours later.  I am on day 12 today and medium which means I am trying the BMS for the next few days.  Most months it is a disaster and I can't see this month being any different so I had better get the turkey baster ready!
You said you take pred from cd5, I am told to take it from the day I ov, I wonder if I should start it earlier.


I have managed to read back but too tired for personals.  Had my dinner party for 10 yesterday then had to be out the house at 9am this morning so I am v tired.


----------



## shortie66

Jo          sweetheart. We just have to carry on and hope for the best, while we have hope its never the end. And if the hope ever goes, i'll find a way to get through carry on, and make the most of what i do have.  Its the only thing i can do.  There is no sense to IF, is it fate    i dont know    i do know that i had a feeling from when i was a teenager that i would find it difficult to have children, i just didnt know how difficult, emotional, time consuming, draining, and expensive it would be. And even tho i know now i wouldnt have done things differently. I'll give it my best shot thats all i can do.   Keep soldering on sweetheart, behind you all the way      


MANTRA FOR THIS WEEK.


WE ARE THE PR POSSE, WE LAUGH, WE RAGE, WE CRY, AND WHEN WE SEE THE FERTILES, WE POKE THEM IN THE EYE


----------



## Little Me

more       for lovely Jo


Shorts- hi gorgeous, how's it all going?  


Tracey- hi hun   


bad day yesterday girls, I could NOT stop friggin       , today better though   


xx


ps- Has anyone ever heard of a saline sonogram?
been speaking to a friend who said this could spot any probs with my womb / lining
Gonna speak to GP about it but doubt I can get on NHS- I know a clnic in London do it if  I get stuck


xxx


----------



## purple72

Just read DH shortie's mantra and he'sjust fell off the couch laughing! Love you ladies!

LM sorry yesterday was a tough day     

Jo     

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## LV.

Loving the mantra Shorts - tee hee


LM - I *think* I had a saline sonogram, but the procedure requested was called a "fluid ultrasound". Was requested by Sher inLV for this cycle. They put a balloon inside the uterus and put saline solution in to blow up the balloon, then popped it (I think). They measured me and checked for any abnormalities so it's probably the same thing. I had it done at Gorgy's office, was about £200 I think but good idea to check as NHS may well do it too. Big hugs, glad today has been better for you




xxx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks LV   


Hi Purps


----------



## LV.

Eugh.... Just read on ** a girl I went to school with has just had her 2nd baby... maybe I should post Shortie's mantra! We used to think she was a man at school too, obviously not! It's the 2nd birth announcement this week too.


Hmpff... Smug fertiles


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry you didn't get the result we were all hoping for          I know you had kind of mentally prepared yourself for it but I still think you seem to be coping incredibly well    Glad you've had a lovely day out in the Devon sunshine      

Shortie - loving that Mantra     

Mal and Zahida            

LV good luck with that exam tomorrow            Smug fertiles indeed    

LM        Sorry can't help with the saline sonogram, but good luck with the investigation, sounds like a good idea and presumably less invasive than a hysteroscopy     

GB, I'm sure Stan will be fine     

  Tracey, Popsi, Cal, Lou, AnnaSb, Purps, Beachy, RC, LW, LJ, Spuds, Heaps, Nix, Laura, Swinny, Mags, Driver and all the other lovely team PR ladies

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies


Izzi xxx will catch up soon - hope all is well xx


Jo -         


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Izz xxx


Oh-  talking of ********- check out my profile page for a comment made by a friend (well, she's not really but she added me on a while ago and I ignored her, then I felt guilty so added her!)  
She' s not long had a baby 




Some people haven't got a f cuking clue


----------



## IzziLu

Hi LM    Not on ** so I can't check out the comment but I can well imagine!      

Evening Spuds, all good thanks, how was your weekend with your Dad?


----------



## shortie66

LM glad u r feeling a bit better today sweetheart, it comes in waves so its absolutely no use wandering why u were fine a few days ago and feel like sh1te today. Its like grieving hunny and it hurts       


Hiya purps not long now to go i see       


Hiya izzy spuds and lv      


Thank god its the final of the footy


----------



## LV.

Oh, LM.... some people just can't see further than the end of their nose, can they? She wants another 3? That's just plain greed. We got invited to a BBQ yesterday by this really nice couple but the guy just keeps going on every time I see him "Oh you'll make such a  great mum, when will you guys have kids" yada, yada, yada.... He must think he's being very complimentary but I won't go to their house anymore. Especially on meds - think I would have swung for him!!!


I'm off the awful pill but down regging which makes me worse I think. Poor DH has had his head bitten off so many times this weekend. Exam can't be helping but at least that's done tomorrow. TFFT!


Am drinking some wine, shouldn't really but feel it's medicinal


----------



## shortie66

LM i have posted on ur wall      


LV i think i would have swung for him without being on the meds


----------



## IzziLu

Yep Shortie, couldn't agree more, will be glad to see the back of it   

LV, sure a little for medicinal purposes won't do any harm   

Oh LM, you really don't need comments like that, some people have got no idea


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooooo spuds, how did ur weekend with ur daddy go?? and how are you feeling now sweetheart?


----------



## Little Me

LV defo have that wine   


Shorts   


Oooh, I had  some lovely wine and shandy this weekend- was lovely   


Hi Spuds xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Loving the 'poke them in the eye' comment too!


LM -   


L x


----------



## purple72

LM I seen that yesterday and wanted to punch her for you! As shorts said poke her in the eye! or alternatively tell her you've had so many failed fertility treatments that you can no longer even contemplate it! that should shut her up!

Hugs to all x Struggling in this heat but hey it's all worth it xxx


----------



## shortie66

LV good luck for the exam tomorrow sweetheart        and enjoy a glass of whatever takes ur fancy to relax     


LM i think we should arrange a night out soon sweetheart


----------



## Little Me

I love how we all stand up for each other here   


Shorts- I agree, but FFS me n Jack are never getting together again after last time


----------



## Little Me

buggar yes LV- LOTS of luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## Spuds

Helllllooo LM, Shorts, Izz n LV    


Had a lovely wkend with Dad thanks girls - am completely zonked now - far too much fun and wine was had by all lol   


Been trying to catch up - so much sadness going on and I really do wish I could give everyone a massive big bear hug for real - until that time these will have to do     


Nix - really hope you have turned a corner my love - it is sh*t when the grief strikes but there is always light at the end of the tunnel - we just seem to be on a flippin tunnel with a corner sometimes    sending you loads of love xxx


LM - will check out ******** and wack silly bird    


Shorts - soooooo happy you sold your house - no more plonka neighbours for you my love xxx - ps your mantra is wicked   


LV - xxxx hope you have had a good wkend too xxx


Driver - hope you are out of Dublin in one piece ! 


Jo - I am sending you some more of these          your message was really poignant and I soo hope you have had some spoiling time in Devon I think you said this wkend xx


Helloo to Sobroody, Purps, RC, and all you lovely ladies 


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Lou- Just added you


----------



## popsi

shorts. loving the mantra honey .... we go with that this week x

LM..      tears are good.. and i want to smack that person on ** ! xx 

lv... good luck with your exams honey xx

annasb... glad you had a nice time honey xxx

millions of   to you all xxxx we have a little bit of news our adoption order has been granted and we have our legal ceremony week after next .. wanted to let you all know but dont want to be seen as gloating either as I know how lucky we are xxxx not mentioning anything on ** yet until its all over xxx


----------



## purple72

Popsi!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOO finally all legal! that's just wonderful! I know you were worried, but you are the perfect person for the little one! SO PLEASED FOR YOU!! and that means we get to see pics soon!!!

LV sweetie, best of luck for the morning, not that you'll need it hunny but will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Love to all xx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- that's bril news  but I knew it would be anyway    


Ahh, don't worry about ** comment girls- she's a bit of a cock to be honest


Might delete the silly fcuker


----------



## purple72

Popsi meant to say you and DH are the perfect people! BOTH of you!

LM as long as you know we will fight your corner for you ANYTIME xxx


----------



## shortie66

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO POPSICLE brilliant news       

LM hmmmmm she sounds more of a c u next tuesday to me


----------



## popsi

Thanks ladies.. your the BEST !!... yes photos will follow after hearing ! xxx we cant wait to put a couple on xxx

anne.. i am with shorts c u next tuesday is ideal for her ! xx

purps.. thanks daring xx

shorts... I knew you woud get your bananas out ! xx love yo honey xx


----------



## Spuds

Shorts !!! lol at your tuesday comment    


Pops - that is just brilliant news - we are over the moon for you at this end - loads of love to your princess from us too xxxxx


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Right ladies, I'm off for a sarnie, speak later/ tomorrow


----------



## LV.

Woo hooooo Pops!!! That's amazing news. You're not gloating sweetheart, this has been a long and difficult road for you. It's lovely when one of our gang has their dreams come true and I'm thrilled for you from the bottom of my heart. Can't wait for the piccies!


LM - she has a terrible orange tan too, she deserves a poke in the eye for that alone!


Jersey - hey there missy, did you have a nice weekend with your pops?



Thanks for the good luck wishes girls. I only need to get 40% to pass and it doesn't even count towards my degree, I just need to pass to get on to next term and I hope I'm not jinxing this but I think I'm going to be ok. Not done much revision today to be honest, if it ain't there now it's not going to be. I'll just be glad to get it over with so I can concentrate on this cycle, I've not even got my brazil nuts in yet and as for orange pants, they will just have to wait until we're in Vegas!


xxx


----------



## Spuds

Good Luck LV for tomorrow - Im sure you will do brill      


Night all - gonna concentrate on the footy - come on Holland a) because my stepdaughter and sprogs live there and b) because you are ORANGE !!!!!        


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

popsi said:


> shorts... I knew you woud get your bananas out ! xx love yo honey xx


Shame it wasn't her melons! LOOOOOL.

What have I missed? Loads, I bet.

Jo - I'm so sorry it wasn't positive this time. One day it HAS to be - really it does. xxx

Pops - great news about it all being finalised!


----------



## laurab

Jo -    As Mir says, one day it HAS to be.    


LV - Good luck for tim my lovely


Mal - How you coping my love... when is test day?? Ireally have a great feeling about this. 


Z- How you feeling?   


Tracey - Is it testing for you soon?   


Mir - Hello Chickie... hows you, long time no speak.    Bobster looks like he had a great birthday.


Love to everyone... we are in the middle of a deep cleaning session... tim'll go bonkers if he finds me skiving!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie,  I love that mantra.  It really made me laugh

LM.  I would de friend her

good luck with the exam tomorrow LV.  I hope your mood improves when you start stimms.

Fantastic news Popsi. Are you going to have a little celebration?

Miranda.  You missed some great posts about orgasms at ET!

I am supporting Spain, purely because they have better food than the dutch!

Laura., I am at the BMS stage.  I have a scan tomorrow to see if I have more than one follie after adding gonal f to my meds this month.  Fertility monitor on medium today so I think I ought to try and have bms tonight incase it doesn't happen tomorrow.  At least with IVF you know the egg is fertilised and you don't have to have the stressful BMS


----------



## popsi

Tracey.. not a huge celebration no but are going for a nice meal after to celebrate, dont want a big party thing as we feel its not about that, and all ourfamily and friends already think of her as 100% ours already ! IYSWIM... good luck with your scan xx

thanks again ladies x


----------



## shortie66

Mir i wouldnt dare get my melons out    i dread to think of the damage they would cause.      


Tracey good luck with the  sweetie, must admit i may need to have a good search to find my sex drive, i think i may have left it on the cruise ship   


Laura oooooo deep cleaning eh     Im having wednesday off from cafe to catch up with accounts and start cleaning out cupboards for when we move.  Scottie is having tomorrow off cos we have a skip coming and he is going to start clearing out the garage (yep its that bad)


Its our 2nd wedding anniversary tomorrow    have told scottie he can have an hour off to spread rose petals over the bed, fetch my huuuuuugeeeee bouquet of flowers and run me a bath for when i get home. (In my dreams)         We are going out for tea tho, but no chance of a shag as af's here


----------



## laurab

Ahh pops forgot to say..... wooooooo hoooooo!!!   


Shortie - sure your melons are lovvely and juicy!   


Tracey - Remember the joys of the syringe!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

i have a feeling that me and the syringe/baster will be getting reaquainted!


----------



## IzziLu

I only went for some tea and you lot have written another page and a half!      

Popsi that's absolutely brilliant news, we all knew it was a foregone conclusion but it will be lovely for it to be all official     

Shortie, happy anniversary for tomorrow chick    Hope Scottie takes the hint      

Good luck with the BMS Tracey, here's hoping you don't need that turkey baster   

Evening Laura, hope Tim doesn't catch you   

Hope you're enjoying the footie Spuds   

  Mir, how's the Bobster doing?

LV, hope you're enjoying a chillaxing evening before the exam tomorrow


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - Dr G says to start on steroids on cd5 when ttc naturally...25mg    This months I started on 15mg and moved up to 25mg on the day I got my peak. My temp went up this am so it looked like I ov'd the day of my peak, cd12! Bonne chance with the bms   

LM - what a stupid mooo! Posted on your page. You simply do NOT say that as you never know if someone can't!      Sending you huge    Never had the saline thing. But I had the think were they flush dye through your tubes and xray to check for blockages, and a hystersocopy both on the nhs...the later was for implantation failure.

Pops - I knew it wouldn't be a problem but bet it was nerve wracking none the less. Huge congrats!    

LM - love the mantra! 

LV - good luck tomorrow!     

Evening Laura, Mir, Izzi, Spuds, Purps., Lou et all   

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all  

can't stop as been away for a few days to MILs and got back this eve and am shattered! feel so stupid as got badly sunburnt back/neck/shoulders and really should know better by now! 

V had so much fun though (and thankfully is not burnt) playing in paddling pool in the shade and other garden fun etc  she is toddling about more than crawling now bless her (she looks like John Wayne when she walks!   ) wish we had a garden for her to play in!

Just wanted to say Jo - so sorry it didn't work    I really admire your attitude hon, and am sure that you will get there one day, like me though it may be through a different door to the one you thought you would be using    sending huge   

Popsi - yayyyyyy!  so happy for you both and really looking forward to seeing photos of your little munchkin once you are able to  I bet you have taken hundreds!

Malini - sending lots of       

   to everybody else - lots of love always xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Tracey - orgasms at ET? Blimey - you'd need more than a catheter and a couple of embryos to make me that excited!


----------



## Miranda7

Izz - Boblet's ok - he's having his cast off tomorrow, after having an op to straighten his fingers on Weds, so he's up screeching with annoyance at this great clumping lump of plaster covering his arm! Hopefully he'll be more restful company after it comes off...


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies    

Jo - I'm so glad you and DP had a lovely time on the beach and have a plan sorted. Take care of each other and have loads of these.       

Malini - sending you lots of           for this week.  

Zahida -     and hope the 2ww isn't driving you too   yet.  

LV - good luck for your exam today - you'll be fab.  

Shortie - happy anniversary to you and Scottie. Love your mantra.  

Popsi - congratulations  

LM - what a stupid cow    . Love the ** comments from the PR posse   

Nix - so glad your cysts have gone.  

Heaps - glad you managed to survive the weekend.   The costs at the Dogus are much less - I paid £4300 £5300 (thanks LW  ) for my tandem tx including my drugs. FET is being reduced to £1000. Driver or LM are probably the best ladies to confirm prices though.  

Tracey - good luck with the BMS and     that the Gonal has had an effect.  

AOC - hope you had a lovely literary weekend.  

Driver - hope you had a lovely time in Ireland.  

   to Mir, Steph, ASB, IzziLu, Laura, Purple, Spuds, Calypso, GB, and all the lovely Team PR ladies.

We got our pram yesterday and I have to admit to having a  as I pushed Emilia along.   RH has gone back to work today so we're having a girlies day today which involves sleeping, feeding and cuddles!!

Love and           to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...day off for me today so planning a fairly quietish one...ironing, library and not much more...

Popsi    congratulations sweety, can't wait to see the photos

RC    have a lovely girly day


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   


I've tried to read back a bit but I'm still behind   


Jo, I am so so sorry that this cycle didn't work. Please take some time out with lots of treats      


LV, best of luck today lovely, I'm sure you'll be fab   


Shortie, Happy Anniversary    I hope you're now surrounded by rose petals and bacon and eggs are on their way up to you in bed.


LM, saw the ** comment, you are incredibly tolerant   


Popsi, what fabulous news, congratulations     


Heaps, it's really tough coming to terms with the DE route. I'm not sure what Dogus are charging directly as we went through Jinemed and paid them at the start of the cycle. At that time, we paid £2300 for our own egg cycle and £3000 for the tandem DE cycle. RC seems to have paid £1000 less FET I believe has just been reduced from £1500 to £1000, Driver knows better   


Malini, lots of sticky vibes lovely     


Zahida, more sticky vibes     


Almond, I really hop this cycle is going well for you. Sending you some follie growing vibes     


Mir, gosh, how long has Bob been in plaster? Poor you and him. I hope it has worked    


RC, I was amazed to see the other day you posted that Emilia only has one feed per night, we have 21 hour days most days and 4 feeds per night which means we have 21 hours to gaze at our miracle, it's a shame we need to sleep at all sometimes   


Hi Izzy   


Beachy, enjoy your morning, but ironing on your day off??


Love to everyone, run out of steam   


LW xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Hello LW, lovely to hear from you, glad you're all well, apart from the lack of sleep...

Yes...must iron, DH normally does it but we were at a wedding on Sat then yesterday he was tiling at my parents...its' raining here so not missing out on the sun


----------



## Overthemoon

Hey Beachie, what a fab DH, neither of us iron, nor tile come to that    We were surprised to wake up to rain, we left all the seat cushions out last night after a BBQ


----------



## Ourturn

Happy anniversary shortie! 

Heaps -    de in Serum athens is around £5k all in I belive no waiting list. I am looking at them because they have good success rates and use the most advance freezing techniques for embies.

RC - sounds lovely   

Morning LW & shortie 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

LW - I just can't add up   - it was £5300 - I shall go back and change it     Emilia feeds every 3-4 hours, but she is still on EBM, so that maybe why. She does graze at the boob inbetween feeds during the day.

Beachy - can't believe I missed you earlier    . How was the wedding and were you pleased with the dress choice?    

Morning ASB - how's Daisy?


----------



## beachgirl

RC...no worries    thanks for my card   ...ended up wearing a tried and trusted DVF which I've had for years but always feel good in...wedding was lovely, nice weather, free bar ( I was driving lol) and good food.


----------



## H&amp;P

Oh my, 9 pages since Friday......

Jo - Huge hugs to you and your DH   , so sorry for your news, but your trip to the beach sounded lovely   

Popsi - fab news, can't wait for photos   

LM & Nix -    I have decided that tears are good, we should not bottle these things up and should let them flow or at some point the dam will break.   

RC - your pic is just gorgeous, glad the BF is getting easier   

LV - Good luck for today, I am sure you will ace it   

Mal -     , I have a lovely FF (yorkie) friend down in London for the next 2 weeks having her first cycle at the ARGC, she is lovely and if you are free for a coffee at any point I am sure the 2 of you would get on fab   

Heaps - Looking forward to our curry   

Sorry I know I've missed loads and won't be on much for the next 2 weeks, got a conference for 3 days this week and then hols in Ireland next week   , will miss you all and will try to read (otherwise I will never catch up) but I


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies! Thanks 4 the anniversary wishes  Im working cafe 2day, scotts at home clearing crap out of garage and loft. Tho knowing scottie as I do he's probably gone back 2 bed 4 a couple of hours. :-D Miserable weather her 2day, I want the sunshine back. xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Driver...don't go overdoing it   

Happy Anniversary Shorts


----------



## Ourturn

RC - she's a little monkey but I love her


----------



## fluffy jumper

just wanted to say happy anniversary Shortie.  I am with you on clearing junk.  We have had an offer accepted on a house we like.  We need to sell ours first though - went on the market a week ago. We have a shed full of crap, a loft full of crap and a house half full of crap!  DH hates throwing stuff away though so I have to prize it out of his hands.


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG my DH is the exact opposite, the minute I finish a book or a DVD series (ie my old Private practise box sets) he puts them on Ebay and they are gone....    he got caught out the other week though as we borrowed a box set off my dad (only a cheap one) and he assumed (as my Dad never watches anything twice) that he wouldn't want it back so sold it on Ebay and then my Dad asked for it back to lend to someone else so DH had to buy it again off ebay as he didn't dare confess he had sold it    

Shortie - missed wishing you Happy anniversary


----------



## fluffy jumper

lucky me and your DH don't live together, all the furniture woudl be ebayed.  I sold a few things last week and am about to sell my big baby things, ie rocking chari, cot etc in the hope that sods law will mean I get pg as soon as I sell them!


----------



## laurab

Agh you girls (and DH) are so good with your ebaying.  We have tons we could ebay but I end up just giving it all away as cant find the time to pack it, put it on etc.  Stupid as we are skint.  Maybe I'll try put some bits on this week??


How was the BMS Tracey? All go ok?


agh I have to go...... ed screaming.


----------



## LV.

Happy anniversary Shorts, hope you get to have a bit of romance today, even if it is smooching over the DIY


Beach - saw the pics on ** and you looked lovely in your dress x


Jo - hope your attitude is as positive on day 2    


Heaps - thanks for the DE info from CARE. Must admit I'm having a wobble about anonymous donor thing abroad. I read some of the stuff on the donor conception network and it's kinda switched me from definitely wanting an anon donor to thinking maybe we should consider a traceable donor and we should provide the chance to trace roots and genetic heritage. This is of course just my personal feelings and I hope I don't offend anyone who's gone down the anon route. Maybe I should stop reading the DCN stuff as it is quite one track and the known donor route here or in the States is soooo much more expensive! My mum is an adoption and fostering social worker and she is VERY in favour of telling and offering the right to trace heritage which adds to the guilt.  Food for thought I suppose and I'm banning myself from any more DE research until this cycle is over as my head was imploding.


Tracey - Any luck on BMS or are we having an early night with the baster this eve? Hope Gonal F has helped this month


LM - how are you feeling today petal? Did you get any more info about the saline scan?


Nix - how be thee? Hoe this week has started brighter and Tish Tash is keeping you smiling


Driver - you made if back in one piece then? Didn't get shot along the way home either it seems, hoorah!


Mal - sanity check? All ok? How's the jetlag, hope you managed to kick it and are well and truly on terra firma in the right hour of the day. How are you feeling about your CHR quandary? 


Almond - not sure you're reading but hope all is going well in NY


RC - awwww.... bless you and your pram story. Warms me cockles    


Louise - hope you and DH are doing ok   


Hmm... sorry if I've missed folks, I'm sure I prolly have 


Thank you sooooo much for all your good luck wishes. Exam is over and don't want to count my chickens but I'm pretty sure I did OK, I felt good after I came out so that's got to be a positive sign. Last day of college tomorrow then I can forget about it until September - yiippeeee!!! Better get back to the books now as have a point location test tomorrow and they are the most tricky, just can't be @rsed though! Surely it's Pimms o'clock?!


Much love
LadyV xxx


----------



## Malini

Well done LV. Thanks too for your jet lag tips. I think sleep difficulty is now anxiety induced. Good luck with your points exam.

Laughing Driver at your dh having to buy back dvds. That kind of thing happens to me. Have texted with FF in Ldn.

Tracey - I hope that works; it sounds entirely sensible to me.

LM - Missed the ** rage but sorry you had to put up with that.

Shorts - Happy Anniversary. I think this wedded year is going to be very different than the last (although you did start up your own caf so it is going to take some beating).

Laura and Beachy - Pleased you had good weekends but especially you Jo. We will be here no matter what but I hope it is to share the celebrations.

Well done Zahida on staying in a good headspace. Long may it continue.

Hiya Lou, Jersey, Izz, GB, Nix, Mir, Leola, ASB, and so many more - why do I start these lists??

I'm stressing about everything but even when/if BFN rolls in I think I am going to let the CRM contact go. I am struggling with egg sharing still (so have more work to do) and also paying for eggs as old as mine. Both craziness but all of this is about finding craziness that is ok. Heaps - Thanks so much for the Care info. Definitely want to think about that.

Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh RC - How could I forget? Your weekend must have been emotional and very full. Hope you two have had a lovely day. M xxx


----------



## laurab

How you feeling Mal?  Are you gonna tell me your test date!!    


LV - One challenge complete, the next about to start!     


Just thought I would let you all know there is a new IF magazine out called fertility world... no idea what its like but they interviewed me last night and we're gonna be in the next issue! Ohhhh I'm famous!  They are meant to be sending me a copy so I'll have a nose and let you know if its any good.


----------



## calypso-sky

Happy anniversary shortie pie you .. hope u will be doing something nice whoop whoop  


glad your exams are over lV ? So what you gonna do with all this free time ehh?   

Hi Sobroody and the gang ,  

Hey malini glad your back bet it was boiling out there what was the temp like ?

Hi zahida Purps, Tracey Driver, Izzi Laura Beachy , Pops, GB

RC     for you and Emilia in her lil buggy wuggy mwuahhh

sending lots of love saying this whilst the neighbour from hell shouts at her multitude of kids..

she had one last week on a wednesday night,. came home the thursday morning came to a friends bar b que on the saturday  and plonked the baby on a cold leather sofa without a lil blanket and went for a *** the dogs came in and was lickin the baby// now she is complaining for not getting more money as she can't afford to feed her kids


----------



## fluffy jumper

Does anyone elses I phone not give you a larger view when you double tap. I find I can't hit the right page on FF as the numbers are too small.
I haven't read back for the above reason but I will be back later. Thought you would like to know I have 2 follies about 20mm triggered so now have to do the BMS trauma for the next couple of days.


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, I was only logged on last night and you lot have written 4 pages already  .  Here I go (i feel like i am on the gneration game trying to rember everyones news):

Shortie    to you and scottie.  I hope he get the big hint and delivers the good

Tracey - hope the BMS happened you didn't have to resort to the syringe/baster

LV - well done with finishing your exam     that u pass.  LV - re DCN I have avoided them for now as I have heard they tend to preach.  When we decided we were going down the DE route that we were going to be totally open to any resulting child but equally I can understand why someone wants to keep it all anonymous.  You need to do what is right for you but also for the child.  

Calypso - you neighbiour sounds lovely   , some peole should not be allowed to have children.

Malini       you have to be totally comfortable with the DE route, not that you will need one!

ohh Laura - I don't know anyone famous, can I have your autograph.

LM you 'friend' on ** sounds like a prize b****.  Hope you had a better day today

Driver - wow u have a busy two weeks coming up.  you know if you stay away too long there'll be a gazillion pages  

Hello to our yummy mummies and their wee ones.  Its really great you still post on here despite having you hands full

A special hug  for popsi, looking forward to seeing the photos of you wee princess

Heaps - good luck with making decision with DE.

Did I do good?  Fogot to mention the cuddly toy.  

Hi to everyone else

AFM - was feeling really positive until this morning when i had a wobble but ok now I think.  have not symptoms except my boobs are like melons, can only fit into two bras so alternating


----------



## IzziLu

Evening all,

Driver, how has your dairy feast been? Did you find your MaccyDs milkshake?    Are you still going for it this evening?    PMSL at your DH selling everything off   

LV - so glad your exam went well today, I though that was it for now but points tomorrow? Is that a kinda practical?   

RC, how are you doing after your emotional weekend?   

Oooh Laura your fifteen minutes of fame has arrived, how exciting   

Shortie, hope you've had a good day (despite having to work  ) and have an even better evening   

Oh Mir, poor Bobster    It must be so difficult dealing with a two-year-old in plaster! Hope he's so much better now it's off bless him   

Heaps - 12K?    I really feel for you, the decisions we have to make on this journey are so difficult, just as you think you've taken a step forward umpteen further options present themselves, I hope it all becomes clearer for you very soon   

Nix - cysts gone? I must have missed that bit of info but that's great news babe   

Mal         for this week

Zahida     for you - how could you forget the cuddly toy?   

Almond - sending       to the big apple

Tracy - 2 follies ripe and ready to go - that's great - good luck with the   

LM more     , hope you're feeling a bit better now sweetie   

 Cal, Beachy, AnnaSB, LW, Spuds, Popsi, Steph and everyone else

Absolutely shattered! Left home for work at 4.30 this morning and only got in about half an hour ago.  DH just chopping some ingredients for a Jambalaya so better go rescue him before he starts thinking he might be able to cook it     

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## LV.

Hey girlies


Izz - yep, points is practical (we get very creative with pens and draw over each other) but there's the theory side to it too like being able to describe in anatomical language precisely where a point is and there's also the actions and classifications of points to learn, each point has a trillion things to remember about it (ok, so that's a massive exaggeration, but it feels like it!). They keep saying the more we learn the more patterns there will be and the easier it will get, I do hope they are right. Jambalya sounds lovely. Did you get your "pressie" yet?


Zahida - bet hubby is enjoying your new melons!    symptom spotting isn't driving you too mad


Calypso - your neighbour needs a slap. Why is it you need a license to own a dog but not have kids?!


Laura - Oooo check you out, fame amongst us! Will there be piccies too?


Tracey - hope the BMS isn't too much of an ordeal. Why does it become such a chore when ti's supposed to be fun?


AFM - and we're off.... just did my first stimms jab so come on your orange pantied beauties... let's be having you. Here we go, eeeek!


xxx


----------



## mag108

RC:   your sweet little one in a pram, no wonder you had a little cry. It's SUCH a big deal you have got this far. xxxx 

Popsi: Oh thats fab! I went to my friends 'official' ceremony for her little one and it was fab. A real celebration of all concerned! 

Jo: I am areally sorry it didny work out this time for you hun. Hope you are doing ok?  

Heaps" well done for surviving the SIL's. YOu are to be commended. Glad you had a lovely time in stratford on Avon.

Almond, hope all is going good for you.

Beachy: hi!

Mal: It's such a minefield eh. Take care and hopefully (fingers. toes, legs crossed) you will not need to think about DE.

Shortie: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Any news on the house?

LW: Hope all is well!

SB: Am going with Serum too. Penny seems very thorough.

Driver: Enjoy yer hols in Ireland! Love the ebay story!

Tracey: DH has a genetic disposition to 'collecting'....should see his mums flat! It is a scary place! Usually I feel like the walls of junk will fall on me as I sleep!
me: with all my moving around (about 10 addresses in as many yrs) have honed back my belongings!

Laurab: how exciting!

ZahidA: the symptom watching is a distraction from hell!

xxx to everyone
AFM: pace picking up as I try to organise next cycle. Will be retesting C in next 8 days or so. Busy at work and busy at home (DH's friend staying on and off), £650 on immunes retesting last Friday. Oh the joy.
x
to everyone


----------



## mag108

can someone pm me littlejens details?


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - hope this week goes quickly and the sun shines for your hols in Ireland   

Laura - fame at last!! Do let us know about the magazine. 

Lady v - sending you orange stimming vibes      

Re the de thing its tough. I would tell as soon as it was appropriate but as we plan on going to Athens there would be no option for tracing. However I think there are advantages to that too ie all uk egg donor babies go on a database...I would be very unhappy with that. I wouldn't like it plastered all over medical his/her records either..I can just imagine a medical receptionist letting something slip in public. I have heard terrible examples of nurses being very indescreet to new mums of donor babies too. 

Zahida -      

Malini - hmm didn't realise crm would mean paying for eggs the same age...when we move onto de, one of the big attractions of Athens is that the egg donors will be in their 20's. Sending you lots of      and      

Calypso -women like that make my blood boil..if you cannot afford to support your babies and rely only the state keep your legs crossed      or give them to us! 

Izzi - yum! 

Tracey - 2 follies is great! BMS should not be a chore...blinkin if has a lot to answer for! I actually made an effort this month (new undies and heels)..worked a treat! But ov'ing over a weekend was very helpful too! 

Mag - would you go for de or does she do tandem too? Will pm you LJ's details 

Evening all. DH is away for 3 days on a course. Mother is over helping with the pups. Our lab was pinning after dh, kept looking out of the window, waiting for him to come home! He's fine now, being terrorised by the pup who keeps clambering all over him and trying to chew his ears! 

Night all 

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

BMS was a success   DH now on x box and I am in bed trying to keep sperm in place.  

Annasb.  I didn't know the DE status went on the childs medical records in the UK.
At CRM the donors have to be under 35 but most are in their 20's.  My donor was 26.

LV.  I'm glad the exam went well.  a question for our acu expert. I had acu today and need to have it again on saturday (working on the principal that Sat would be about when implantation woudl occur.  I go to the London Acupuncture Clinic but won't be in London on Sat.  Do you think I could just go into our local chinese health centre who do acu and just tell them I need acu that will help implantation.  I have never been there before so they know nothing about me.
Good luck for stimms.

Mag.  My MIL could be on one of those TV programmes 'how clean is your house' or 'life of grime' I try and avoid going to her house if at all possible. Would never let a baby crawl around there.
Where is your next cycle going to be?

Zahida.  Boobs like melons sounds like a very good sign to me.

Nix,  forgot to thank you for the dinner party ideas.  You reminded me of how good Nigellas recipes are.  I can't stand watching her but love her books.  I made broad bean brushetta and some feta, mint and chilli wrapped in aubergine slices both of which were fab, then we had scallops wrapped in bacon, then cod with salsa verde and new pots, followed by sorbet followed by chocolate tart!

Izzi, wow you had a long day

Calypso.  Your neighbour sounds like she needs a good   I remember a lady on the ward when I had marcus and she kept leaving the baby in the middle of her bed (there are signs everywhere saying don't leave the baby on the bed) and going outside to have a ***.  Then she only brought panty liners with her when the amount of blood after giving birth means you need industrial pads - and it wasn't her first child so she should have known.

Shortie.  I bet you and DH are off being romantic and thats why you are not here


----------



## laurab

Z - Sorry I think I missed you off earlier! Ohh big boobies! Fabulous!   


LV - Yup piccies too! I got bit over excited and instead of sending one I ended up sending about 10!   


ASB - You have pups... as in plural?! Are you selling them.... can I buy one. I want a puppy!!!  


Driver - Ohh Ireland, Ive never been... really want to go though, looks lovely.


Tracey - Great news... lets hope it didnt interfer with eastenders! 


right im off for an early night..... love to you all x


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - good news! You should get dh to bring you a cup of tea in bed...that's what dh does for me after bms    Yup de status goes on medical records if you have de in this country, and your baby is put on a de database, which given how poor the government is at protecting information, I would not be happy about. 

Laura - I have an 18month old black lab boy and a 9 week old yellow labradoodle girl (pics on **). Will have to have her done which is a shame as they would produce the most beautiful puppies! I can put you in touch with a great breeder though! 

Nix - talking of which, vet said to have her done at  6 months, before her 1st season. Stopping the eostrogen surge will prevent tumors in later life apparantely 

Must go to bed 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

I have seen the pics on ** ASB.... she is scrumptious.... Y do you have to have her done??


----------



## laurab

I just asked tim and he said we can have one!!! I dont think he actually heard what I said though!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura, I thought you were going to bed 

Anna.  I tried shouting for a cuppa but he has headphones on playing the xbox and can't hear me. I am going to have to make one myself.  I think the sperm will be where they need to be by now!


----------



## laurab

Tracey - Sorry mum! Off now! I'm so easily distracted by puppies!


Night all (again)


----------



## Spuds

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SHORTIE N MR SHORTIE 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


SPUDS AND MR SPUDS


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## popsi

Laura your still here !    

Tracey... glad your BMS went well        

shorts.. happy anniversary darling x


LM..hope your ok xxx

love to everyone.. sorry peronals rubbish had a few glasses of wine xx

love to you alll xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Quickie before my meeting starts, just found out we are doing orienteering and raft building as part of our conference tomorrow in the Lake district   , DH says I'm not allowed to run or go near water in case I break something again    , and if they think I am wearing a wet suit in front of my work colleagues with the 3 spare tyres I have at the moment they have another thing coming   

Jo -   , hope you and DH are looking after each other.

Mal -     #

Zahida -     

Almond -     

LM - more for you and J   

Swinny - Hope you have a smooth trip to Athens   

Heaps - c ya later   

Mag - sorry you couldn't make it this time, will you be free in August when Tracey comes up?


----------



## Spuds

Morning all 

sitting outside jersey zoo waiting for a bus but would prefer to be going in the zoo lol 

Driver ahhhhhh wetsuits !!! Hope you have a better day than anticipated !!!!

LM some hugs for you xxx

Nix elllloo think I'm more pamelaaaaa than stacey lol

love to all - happy Tuesday xxx

btw - doc said to stick with the dhea even though it's making my cycle at least a week longer as a longer cycle suggests better reserve - so who knows but hoping am miraculously growing big fat eggs ?!? 

Love to all the team

spuds
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies! Posting from phone again, no romantic anniversary 4 me I was asleep on the sofa by 9. Woke up at 11 and went 2 bed. Will catch up this afternoon, still no news of our house offer being accepted but we are viewing another house in the same road this afternoon. xxx


----------



## LV.

Tracey - just about your acu question, I would say any acupuncturist can help you, there are certain protocols that you can be taught but in my opinion that kind of goes against the whole idea that acu treats the person as an individual and what they need right then and there. My only problem with seeing a Chinese practioner from personal experience is that I found there to be language issues and when trying to give my history I wasn't 100% sure if she understood exactly what I'd said, I certainly had trouble understanding her questions, so that's a consideration if their English isn't great. Also I've learned the Chinese way is much more aggressive than we tend to do here, they use loads more needles and twiddle them much more. This isn't necessarily bad, it's just different from the " less is more" approach taught in the West where you're encouraged to use points that are multi functional rather than one hit wonders if that makes sense. 

Zita West do acu on the weekends if you are ok with a trip in to London and are keen for a fertility specialist, otherwise I'm sure your local one will be fine too if you're happy with the above, which might not even be an issue anyway. 

Hope that helps

Love to all, just at college so best sign off

Xx.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

AnnaSB - I too didn't know that DE goes on your medical records. How would that happen? My GP surgery won't know that I'm having DE, as clinics can't tell them you are having treatment with them unless you give your permission. The HFEA (who hold the database of DE) won't have access to your medical records.      I asked a consultant at a clinic in the UK precisely this question and he assured me it does not go on your medical records, unless you choose to give the information out to your GP.    I would be really interested to hear more about this, because I absolutely share your concerns about indiscreet medical receptionists, etc. I checked this out as this would COMPLETELY change my mind about having DE in this country.


----------



## shortie66

LV good luck with the stims hunny. 
Driver boat rafting? That would scare the sh1te out of me! Jo I will find out if it has gone on my record at docs, haven't asked what happens Tbh but they do know.
Love 2 all xxxx


----------



## Malini

Jo- I've been assured the same as you. And likewise have spoken to my GP who is also my next door neighvour, good friend and uncle of two DE children and he assured me that it would be up to me.

LV- Good luck with stims.

Tracey - There is a researched and proven protocol for ET called the 'German Protocol' while I take LV's point about holistic treatment even the best of the best follow the protocol in this instance. Practitioners in the US follow the Chinese model much more closely than the British.
Willing this to be your time.

No Laura not telling. Am too stressed myself, let alone to print words but I don't know yet one way or the other.
That's great about the magazine.

Hope the second house is nice Shortie.

More later. I am too anxious to think.

M xxx


----------



## Acropolis

Dear girls, 

I hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I am considering my 7th cycle in the UK (previous ones were done elsewhere). I was wondering, is there anyone among you who is a poor respondent due to immune issues? If so, what treatment did you get to deal with your poor response? Did it work? Any help would be really appreciated. 

Thank you very much.

Elena


----------



## Little Me

Hi all-

Soz I've been awol and sh!t at posting     

LV-lots of luck this go hun   

Jo- How you coping babes?   

mal    

Heaps- let me know if you need any help with Dogus   

Shorts-   

Elana- Welcome hun and of course you can join us  
Can't help on immunes although I am  having basic level 1's done at GP ( he doesn't know yet but he will on Thursday when i go for appointment   )
Also thinking of NK cells test too .


----------



## Malini

Hi Elena.
Welcome. I am sorry you've been through so much.
I am a poor responder with immune issues. I now cycle in the US with Dr Sher at SIRM Las Vegas. He considers himself an expert in DOR (diminshed ovarian reserve) and immune IF therapy.

In the UK, both the Care clinics and the ARGC are leaders in the field of immune IF. I know little about the former but the latter is where I cycled before I moved to tx in the US. I would recommend them only if your E2, FSH, LH and prog are all normal on CD3. They are less concerned by AMH.

The Lister also treats a variety of patients but their approach is consultant led (and not the clinic all following one system of belief) so you have to approach the right one - I think his name is Dr Thom (someone pls correct me!).

Finally, there is a man named Dr Gorgy who is a one man band on Harley St who specialises in IF immune therapy. He also offers tx but helpfully will apply immunes alongside another clinic's treatment if that suits you.

Oh I just remembered there is also Dr Garfur who is independently practising in Epsom as a satellite for the Lister and ARGC. He is very clued up on immunes.

These are just my thoughts as I've fumbled through my IF story.

All the best to you,
Malini x


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, Little Me. I have had my immunes done and I know I have problems in that area but I am still puzzled about my poor response. 
Good luck with your tests!

Malini, I have noticed you first had 3 eggs and then suddenly 8 eggs. How did you achieve that? Can I have your recipe, please?

Exxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - morning hun, have you gone insane yet with this 2WW     

LM -   

Elena - just to add to Malini's excellent answer I am not sure if you are asking if the immune treatment will increase your follicle count? I do not think this is necessarily the case, from what I understand (correct me if I'm wrong ladies   ) the immunes will just help the embryo stick after ET, but will not necessarily mean you get a greater quantity of eggs, though different protocols can have the effect of ladies getting more eggs. Can you tell us more about the treatments you have had up to this point?


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, Malini. 

My FSH is normal. I've had my immunes done at ARGC and I've also had a consultation with Dr Gorgy. However, I feel that my immune treatment might help with implantation but I am not sure about my response to stimulation. This is the reason why I am looking for ladies who had some success in that area. How did you manage to produce 8 eggs?

Elenaxxx


----------



## Acropolis

Dear Driver225,

Dr Gorgy was wondering if my poor response is due to my immune issues and was also wondering if 3-months' immune treatment would benefit me. Before I undergo such treatment (very expensive and this also means I would have to postpone my cycle again) I would like to know if there is anyone out there who has had a better response after 3-months' immune treatment or if there is anyone who has had a sudden jump in the number of eggs due to some treatment. 

Thank you, all of you.

Elenaxx


----------



## Malini

Hi Elena,

My ARGC cycles were identical except IVIG was added to the second one. The egg count may have been different but I only one embryo each time. Both times I was on a lot of stims. Having said that the SIRM rounds produced 8 eggs then 4, but better fertilization both times (their protocol is a mixture of SP and LP). I was on 750 units of stims plus EP for the latter one so either:

EP makes your system only recruit the eggs of quality, or
each month is different and it is a lottery!

I don't know of any evidence that DOR is connected to immune issues but do know that POF may be, so it wouldn't be surprising if a link were found.

On a side note, I also started with TCM herbs from a solid practitioner at about the time of my first ARGC cycle, so that may have affected my outcome.

Sorry, I wish there were a secret - see www.ivfauthority.com for the views of someone who is very convinced he has lots of them.

Malini

PS Ta for asking Driver. I am batty - crying, full of doubt, then hopeful and then sad with a break for food (steroids) and then that emotional cycle again. Hope you've not been asked to any ridiculous team building event!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Phew, thanks Malini for that re DE. I was pretty sure that was the case (couldn't see how it could be otherwise), but just got thrown into a mild panic there!    I expect you are VERY anxious now - big    for you. I am so     that you get your positive this time. I will be beyond delighted for you if you do. Hang on in there.    Shortie, thanks for that thought hun.    LM - that's really kind of you to think of me. I'm ok, a bit up and down though. Kind of on the verge of making the decision to give up the thought of children all together at the moment and not even bother with DE as I've had enough of my life being on hold. But I think I need to give it one last shot, otherwise I'll regret it. How are you lovely? It's still such early days for you too. I think of you and Jase a lot.        Zahida - hope you are not going too mad.    Love to you all,  Jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo Macmillan said:


> Kind of on the verge of making the decision to give up the thought of children all together at the moment and not even bother with DE as I've had enough of my life being on hold.


 I wrote something similar on another thread earlier today (and LM told me off ) 

some more of these        for our PUPO ladies

and a group hug  for anyone that needs one.


----------



## Malini

Jo, LM and Driver,

All of you inspire me to get out of bed each and every day. Stopping tx is totally valid but I know I am inclined to run when the going gets tough so I am constantly having to check in with my heart that I am listening to it and not my brain which says 'Run and Hide'.

Jo - Your wishes mean so much to me.

Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - All sounds perfectly normal for the end of the 2WW to me     , no team building today, just one very long very dull meeting, I am hiding at the back pretending to be very busy   , will be driving up to the Lakes in the morning for the 2 days conference with the team building tomorrow afternoon. I am sending special hugs with Rach when you meet her on Thursday.


----------



## Little Me

We have to keep the faith and remember............"It'll be ok in the end, and if it isn't ok, it isn't the end"   
Think that's one of Nix's fave expression too


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini said:


> Stopping tx is totally valid but I know I am inclined to run when the going gets tough so I am constantly having to check in with my heart that I am listening to it and not my brain which says 'Run and Hide'.


Exactly. Thanks Malini.

LM - yes, that's true, I know. Thank you lovely. x


----------



## H&amp;P

Hey I am just being realistic (not pessimistic) we cannot continue on this route forever, and if and when we decide this particular journey has come to an end, I will still have the best DH    in the world and I would not change that for anything. 

We will have a fantastic life (different than planned but still amazing) with fab friends ( a lot of them made on this IF part of our life together and I would not change that for the world either), nephews and god-children.


----------



## Little Me

I do know what you mean AM,


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, Malini. Sorry, this sounds stupid, but can you tell me what's EP?


----------



## H&amp;P

Elena - I think it's estrogen priming (Malini correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Little Me

AM- I am pinning all our hopes on our frosties working hun- if they don't then I can say it's game over for us
But like you say, we have wonderful hubbys


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, Driver225!!!!


----------



## Malini

Hear, hear Driver and yes EP is estrogen priming. M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> AM- I am pinning all our hopes on our frosties working hun- if they don't then I can say it's game over for us
> But like you say, we have wonderful hubbys


and work they will, 2010 was going to be the year of team PR we are half way throough and our luck is about to turn.... what was it Nix said (or was it The Blackeyed Peas).......

I gotta feeling that 2010 gonna be a good year
That 2010 gonna be a good year
That 2010 gonna be a good good year

I am holding onto this for another 6 months


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Jo sweetie -  


Jo Macmillan said:


> Kind of on the verge of making the decision to give up the thought of children all together at the moment and not even bother with DE as I've had enough of my life being on hold.


Oh boy do I hear that! I think it's just basic pigheadedness that's keeping me going! When all this first started it genuinely never occurred to me that I would be that woman who had 8/9/insert ridiculous number here attempts and then gave up... Even when I found out there were deeper issues than just hydrosalpinx, never in a million years did I dream it would be this hard or go on for this long....  so Driver's words ring true:



DRIVER225 said:


> Hey I am just being realistic (not pessimistic) we cannot continue on this route forever, and if and when we decide this particular journey has come to an end, I will still have the best DH in the world and I would not change that for anything.
> 
> We will have a fantastic life (different than planned but still amazing) with fab friends ( a lot of them made on this IF part of our life together and I would not change that for the world either), nephews and god-children.


YEAH!!! Whut she said! Bless you Drives! 

Malini- been trying to mail you lovey but the blasted yahoo thing is banjaxed! I sent you a PM tho, did you get it So the run and hide thing is not what we're supposed to listen to then? Bummocks!  What about the "shout at everyone that looks at you funny as if all this is their fault" thoughts? Am I not supposed to listen to those either  Ooops, too late!    Really hope you're not going too doolally hon, the 2ww is a total head [email protected] ain't it?! 

Shorts -  your offer gets accepted or that the second hoos is even better and you get to take that one instead! Sorry your anniversary was a bit of a wash-out but never mind, every day is an anniversary so make the most of the next time you're feeling a bit more lively!  

Elena - I have to say I think it's mainly the protocol that increases egg numbers. However don't get hung up on the quantity cos it really is the quality that counts. What's the point of having 20 eggs is only 2 of them are any good  The ARGC is great at fiddling and tinkering with the daily meds to try and get the best out of you so why not give them a bash? I see you've already been there for immunes testing, which is very expensive but can make the difference especially when it comes to implantation! If you want to try and save money on the immunes, you could combine the tx at the ARGC with intralipids chez Dr Gorgy (assuming he found they work for you of course) The ivf/icsi itself actually works out quite expensive at the ARGC too but this is due to the close monitoring. The actual procedure itself isn't what clobbers your wallet, it's the meds (particularly if you buy them straight from the clinic) and the daily bloods are a financial killer! However, it's this nit-picking that helps them get the best out of you! Good luck hon whatever you decide!

Hey Tracey - yaaay for the BMS glad it went ok! 

Spudulikaaaaaaaaaaar    glad the DHEA's doing the right thing! It made my cycles shorter 

LM - awwww I wish that one was mine, but I think I got it off Popsi or possibly one of the other girls that we met on the ill-fated holiday dreams CB thread (long story, don't ask!    )

Laura - did you say you got interviewed for an if magazine or did I dream that  Hope I can get a copy!

Well I know there was loads more I wanted to say but, as usual, goldfish memory syndrome has kicked in and I can't remember any more! I any case, I hope you're all well and enjoying the weather (assuming it's still nice in Blighty!)

Love to all

xxx

Oi you lot, stop bloody posting, I can't keep up!


----------



## Han72

Ah FINALLY!


----------



## Malini

Nixy luv. I got your pm, tried to pm back on bb and messed it up. Hv just texted u. Hope it is the right no.
Love to you, Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

I've got this overwhelming urge to get a doggy   

But we have 3 puss cats


----------



## Malini

So?


----------



## Han72

LM - Get a dawg lalalalalaaalaalalala, get a dawg lalalalalaaalaalalala (I is singing to the choon of get a job innit!  )

M - gotcha text   I'm gonna try email via BB and see if that works but it's weird how yahoo keeps going wrong when I try to message you.. you think maybe the email is too long? It must be approaching the length of the PR thread by now!


----------



## Little Me

My  would move out?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Na, they'd be fine LM. Get a dog. (maybe not a greyhound or a terrier though...not so good with cats...) An ickle little sweet puppy. I wouldn't be without my dogs. Yes, it's a pain having to take them out even when it's raining, but it's good for you. I was just thinking this morning as I staggered up the hill from the woods with them that I would be a lot less fit (and heavier) if I didn't have to walk them twice a day, every single day.    What about a spaniel? I love spaniels. Maybe a King Charles Cavalier? Nice size and not too energetic (unlike Springers.) Good with kids too   . x


----------



## Malini

Never! Long-winded, you and me? Not havin' any of that 

Seriously LM many a dog lives happily with kitties. Could you take yours to work with you? That'd be cool. I reckon that's the only way the govt gonna get me back in a job (that or IF induced poverty :-(

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies   


We have bought a new house    The 2nd one we looked at in same road, much better condition at 5000 less.    Hasnt had extension on lounge but we don't care cos lounge and dining room already been knocked into one    Old fashioned kitchen and bathroom but nothing we cant cope with for now.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H&amp;P

whooo hoo Shortie, new house and if LW is to go by to be followed with new baby   

Right shall I put my house on the market now.....


----------



## popsi

Afternoon ladies

jo     

lm... your frosties will work honey they dare not ! xxxx      i think of you often x

shorts... wooo hooo honey you dont do things by half you and scottie xx, can i come to house warming ! xx

nix... hiya sweeties how are you, glad not to have heard any more stories from your mad dog and DH.. or should that be mad DH and dog ! xxx

malini... huge amounts of       for the big day honey, I am sure you will tell us when your ready xxx

driver.... BE CAREFUL !!!! xxxxxx i am with your dh

rc...how are you honey xxx

laura.. hows things xx

right  best go.. have a little monkey disguised as a little girl climbing on EVERYTHING !!! .... ARGH !! xxxx


----------



## Han72

YYYIIIIIIPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Oooh I gotta feelin' woohoo 2010's gonna be a good year.... nice one Shawty!!!


DRIVER225 said:


> whooo hoo Shortie, new house and if LW is to go by to be followed with new baby
> 
> Right shall I put my house on the market now.....


Cor, wish we could sell this flat to buy our pr mansion in the south of France (yes ladies, I'm still working on that one! Only we've already landed up to our **** s in the IF induced poverty Malini mentioned so might take a bit longer than originally planned ....  )

Hey Malini, nah we're not long winded, it's everyone else that doesn't talk enough


----------



## Little Me

Shorts yippee!!!!!!!! where is it? let me know if you need any help with it all from us Greens      

FFS- just had a coffee Revel-  they really are the devils chocolate


----------



## Malini

You should be in PR Nix.

Congrats Shorty. That is so great. Fingers and toes crossed that the legal jumble is sorted quickly and you can take up residence in the new Chez S&S. So chuffed for you.

M xxx


----------



## Han72

OOOOOH Posicle I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS!!! on having the final t's crossed and i's dotted! Your Princess is officially yours       ! So can we see some piccies now, pretty puhleeeeeeze!

Oh and they're both mad as a box of frogs mate, must be a French thing  But at least DH keeps her on the lead now and she only destroys the kitchen in extremis (like when I don't hear her barking in the morning and she's dying to pee, poor munchkin!)

I forgot to say Dinna - So glad l'il Daisy is settling in. And YES! NOW I get it, the admiring glances and "oh isn't she cute" (and she is completely adorable, bless her little white socks!) So I'm looking forward to the same comments and looks when I'm pushing a pram                 I always said Tish isn't a baby or even a baby replacement but I had a moment the other night when she fell asleep on her little rug instead of in her basket and I had to pick her up and put her to bed... my heart gave such a THUMP (seriously I was surprised DH didn't hear it!) of love and affection   but it was a lovely feeling and I look forward to feeling the same for my babies when the come along!      

xxx


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,


Just checking in quickly, just read back todays 4 pages!!   


Mal - No worries.... but you know that means I will have to wear my orange knickers everyday until we know the verdict! If I stink of fish all week I'll be blaming you! Seriously, I really am routing for you.  2 blasts.... wow.     


Hiya Nix my lovely.   


Z - How ar you feeling?  


LM - How are you doing chickie?  


Shorts - Great news


Jo - How you doing my lovely?   


Stop with all this talk of puppies!!!   The chippers would LOVE a puppy.


----------



## Malini

Thank you Laura. It is imminent so you won't smell sooo bad 

And Pops, me two. What a square!! I am over the moon for you and dh. So is my hubby. It is wonderful when a dream comes together. Thrilled.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me

me too Popsicle     

Laura I'm ok love, moving on forward


----------



## shortie66

DRIVER225 said:


> whooo hoo Shortie, new house and if LW is to go by to be followed with new baby
> 
> Right shall I put my house on the market now.....


I live in hope   

Heaps no i havent heard from donks, i feel really guilty now as i have her mobile no.  i will txt her now  Enjoy ur curry with AM  have a punky ice cream for me and anne   

Malini      hope u do not have to wait too much longer as my orange vest top is getting slightly smelly too 

Popsicle i am soooooooooooo looking forward to seeing some photos of princess.    

LM not moving too far away from here, scotts gonna hire a van and well do it ourselves. Brother will have lewis for the day (he doesnt know that yet tho  ) just gotta find a way of moving the fish and tank   

Hello to laura annasob almond zahida lv tracey ally jomac aofc nix and everyone else. Weather sh1te here so am going for a ncie long warming bath and using the jacuzzi while we can. We have a lovely avocado bathroom suite in the new house, that wont be there for long


----------



## beachgirl

Just going to cook dinner then will try adn read back to keep up.....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just popping in quickly as I am going out for dinner in a minute - note to self - try not to get drunk and stay out so late that DH is asleep by the time I get home - BMS needs to happen tonight.

Re comments about moving on.  I know I can't speak from my own experience as I am lucky enough to have Max but those who have moved on, either to adoption or a childfree life say they knew when the time was right.  As Malini says though it is really hard to know when it is your head talking and when your heart.  

Shortie.  Fab news about the house. 

To be honest (and don't anyone tell DH or he wil think I am mad) deep down I am had the urge to move when LW made that comment about new house new baby.  I  really do think I am mad as yesterday when I had my ov scan, for a few moments I allowed myself to think - maybe my last AF wasn't really AF and they are going to say "wow we are scanning to check your ovaries and you have a little heartbeat there instead" 

better go or I will be late, I am thinking of each and every one of you and have read and laughed at and been saddened at your posts.

Just a quick ^reki^ to Malini and Zahida


----------



## shortie66

Tracey huge          sweetheart. Ditto me and scan last week    even tho i had done 2 neg pt      Ah well gotta have hope aint we


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi girls going to bring the mood down somemore. Had an awful day today, have come down to earth with bump and have it in my head that I am going to get a BFN next week. And that it is going to be just Pual and me in the future







- no matter how hard we try. It has been such a struggle to get this fair and I am expecting life to throw us another curve ball. It's awful - I have to put on a brave face at work cos I haven't told anyone at work about the last cycle. Really sorry to dump this all on you - hoping it just the drugs talking

Congrats shortie on your new house, we had a lovely tan bathroom suite in ours when we moved in - its long gone now tho

Tracey   

Malini     for your BFP its about time we had some good news


----------



## laurab

Tracey, thats so true.  Everytime I had a scan I was praying and actually letting myself think they would find a little person there.  Ridiculous as I have zero chance of a nat pregnancy... I guess we are all hoping for a miracle.   


Met a lady walking back from the shops today and she was telling me about her twins, one of whom was with her, which were the result of her 6th round of IVF.  After all those BFNs she finally got her babies.  So unfair that for some of us its so hard to get pregnant.  


Z - Aww sweetie.    I think we have all had those awful days during our 2ww where we are convinced its not worked. Its just because you have so much riding on this. I'm still thinking good things for you.


----------



## calypso-sky

OOh Zahida hugs and kisses for for you.. rough time babes hang in there as laura said stay positive          

I think it official Nix is mad         

Tracey You have plenty barry on loud speaker ?he is free on spotify but you might have to get up and click over the ads  

Sobroody I will personally come and steal your doggie....he is too cute Im in love wiv him ahhh
don't bring him where i live apparantly the old folks thinks the red kites are picking up dogs and cats in the lil village where i live soo leave him where he is ...  

yes girls i agree with you with mrs thundermouth next door.. the gate fell on one of her broods  tonight as she climbed over to bother a sausage dog on the other side mother screamed ....

shortie will come and help u pack if u want....  
HI Mags and RC

Lv when you qualify are you gonna join a clinic or go it solo ?
got two more acu sessions to do that i paid for ive done 25 sessions already did help relax but don't know if i should pay for more ...

afm tmi got itchy boobs      and cursing as my friend just put my driving license of ** and says i look like the prozzi devine brown ... friends ehh lol.. still waiting on hSG results from clinic to send to jinny no further forward.


----------



## shortie66

Cal all help greatfully received     


Zahida         will wear my orange vest for u tomorrow       its so hard hunny


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello darlings   


Jo - bloody sorry hon, would have been so brilliant to see you succeed on this Lister cycle      I guess at least now you can move forward with your plan without (so many) what ifs     So tiring though going through the emotion of it all, you have obviously been brilliant throughout.


LM - Hey angel face    ooh a doglet - I know what you mean, I have begun getting very attached to pups I have met recently, seen lots that look like little teddy bears recently - what are they?? By the way stay positive about frosties little one, lots of people I know have got preggers with those when they have all but given up. Thinking of you.      


Shortie - big congrats on the house!!! I am hoping to do the same really soon, seeing a lush flat tomorrow, way over our budget though    and I have already fallen in love and placed all of my furniture in it!! Oh gawd.      


Pops - great to hear we will be seeing your little darling very soon, I can't wait, its been way too long wondering!!    


Just keepin in touch really, nothing to report of course, lots of love.


Al xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Laura, Calypso and shortie - thanks for your kind words.  Had a bit of cry and feel a bit better.  

Shortie will did out my orange top too


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oooh, it's Ally!!!!! hello lovely!!!!! It's so great to hear from you, gorgeous girl. Thank you for your kind words lovely. How are you doing I hope things with you and Ben are better? I really miss you on here. But I understand if it's better for you not to be here. Lots of love to you, gorgeous girl.   

Shortie - fab news about the house!!!!! 

LM - I asked DP if we could get a cat tonight. I blame you! Hope you are ok lovely.   

Tracey - good to know I'm not the only one who thinks that EVERY time I have a scan.   Do you think the Gonal F helped? Am I right in thinking that you got 2 follies without Gonal F as well though?

Malini - any news yet? I am thinking of you.    

Pops - congratulations! Looking forward to seeing photos. Thanks for the hugs - they mean a lot.   

Laura - thank you for thinking of me, I was really touched. Despite the chiplets, it is clear that you NEVER forget the pain of IF. Thank you for that. 

Zahida - ups and downs are all part of the 2WW. Remember, symptoms mean nothing, the only way you know for sure is when you do a EPS. You can't listen to your emotions, they are not  a reliable indicator of whether you are pg or not. But I know how hard it is, lovely. I actually felt a LOT of relief when I got my BFN - at last an end to the constant symptom-analysing which was exhausting me. i have everything crossed for you.

Gotta go, DP has a band rehearsal (oh the joys of living with a 'rock star'   )

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo -    .  Get a wee puddy cat, I have 2 and I love them to bits.  They are a thoroughly spoilt pair.  DH also thinks he could be a rockstar.....


----------



## Bunny-kins

NEW HOME LADIES! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242210.new#new


----------

